# Nintendo Wii News, Info and Discussion Thread!



## RockLee (Jul 5, 2006)

*Wii Info and News*​ 
The Gaming Discussion forums here at NF used to be a sleepy place. Now it's active. Too active. We've got too many news threads that pop up all over the place and clutter up. Then, that news is lost and forgetten.

To avoid all this and keep a long, healthy discussion going I've decided to make a thread dedicated solely to news updates on whatever we hear about Nintendo's Wii. <-Shut up. 

I'll update this first post with links everytime a new piece of information appears. Please post all news you find and hasn't been discussed here before here. Please keep it reasonably current. Also, no trolling. And of course you can post here, silly peoples. 

​ Update 
SSJ3 Goku plays with his Wii before we do (his friend played with his Wii, too).



Wii + 1 Wii-Mote + Nun-chuck + WiiSports = 250$
Wii + 1 Wii-Mote + Nun-chuck = 212$ (JPN)
Wii-mote = 40$
Nin-chuck = 20$
​ 
​ * 

Wii Stats!:
------------*
*Launch Dates: Confirmed!*

*Spoiler*: _Launch Dates_ 



 US: November 19th, 2006
Europe: December 8th, 2006
Australia: December 7th 2006
Japan: December 2nd 2006




*Tech:*

*Spoiler*: _Tech_ 



 CPU: IBM Broadway 729MHz
 
Internal Storage: 512MB Flash Memory

Graphics Proscessing Unit: ATI Hollywood 243 MHz, 3 MB texture memory on GPU

RAM: 88 MB 1T-SRAM

Media: Optical Disc Drive 8cm GameCube/12cm Wii
12cm Disc Capacity 4.7GB (single) / 8.5GB (dual)
Supported Resolution up to 480p

Memory Expansion: 1 SD Memory Card

Wii Controller Ports: Wireless (4 minimum)

Internet Connectivity: WiFi 802.11b/g and USB 2.0 LAN

GameCube Controller Ports: 4 Ports

GameCube Memory Expansion: 2 Ports

Downloadable Content: NES, SNES, N64, Sega Genesis, NEC Turbo Grafx, MSX

USB 2.0: 2 Ports



*
Dimensions: Confirmed!
*
*Spoiler*: _Dimensions_ 



8.5 inches long
6 inches wide
Less than 2 inches thick






 
* Price: Confirmed!*

*Spoiler*: _Prices_ 



250$ USD (includes WiiSports pack in)
179$ UKP (includes WiiSports pack in)
250$ EUR (includes WiiSports pack in)
25000$ JPN (212$ US; Without WiiSports)




*Launch titles: (Sorted by launch day, and launch window)
*
*Spoiler*: _Sorry it's like, so wierd. It tried to fix it, but it failed_ 



Title                                                                            Publisher                      NA  JP  Eu
-----------------------------------------                 -----------    --  --  --
Blazing Angels: Squadrons of WWII                         Ubisoft         Y   N   N 
Call of Duty 3                                            Activision      Y   N   N 
Cars                                                      THQ             ?   ?   Y 
Elebits                                                   Konami          Y   Y   ? 
Ennichi no Tatsujin (Master of Festivals)                 Namco           N   Y   ? 
Excite Truck                                              Nintendo        Y   N   ? 
Far Cry: Vengeance                                        Ubisoft         Y   N   N 
GT Pro Series                                             Ubisoft         Y   ?   ? 
Kororinpa                                                 Hudson Soft     N   Y   ? 
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess                    Nintendo        Y   Y   Y 
Machi Kuru Domino                                         Sucess          N   Y   N 
Madden NFL 07                                             EA Sports       Y   N   N 
Marvel: Ultimate Alliance                                 Activision      Y   N   N 
Monster 4x4 World Circuit                                 Ubisoft         Y   Y   ? 
Necro-Nesia                                               Spike           ?   Y   ? 
Need for Speed: Carbon                                    EA              Y   N   Y 
Open Season                                               Ubisoft         Y   N   N 
Pokémon Battle Revolution                                 Nintendo        ?   Y   N 
Rayman Raving Rabbids                                     Ubisoft         Y   Y   Y 
Rapala Tournament Fishing                                 Activision      Y   ?   ? 
Red Steel                                                 Ubisoft         Y   Y   Y 
Super Monkey Ball: Banana Blitz                           Sega            Y   Y   Y 
Super Swing Golf PangYa                                   Tecmo           N   Y   N 
Tamagotchi's Sparkling President                          Namco           N   Y   N 
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Double Agent                  Ubisoft         Y   N   N 
Tony Hawk's Downhill Jam                                  Activision      Y   N   Y 
Trauma Center: Second Opinion                             Atlus           Y   Y   ? 
Wii Play                                                  Nintendo        ?   N   N 
Wii Sports                                                Nintendo        Y   Y   Y 
Wing Island                                               Hudson Soft     N   Y   ? 
World Series of Poker                                     Activision      Y   N   ? 




*Wii Channels!
*
*Spoiler*: _Wii Channels inside!_ 



 1 Disc Channel 
2 Mii Channel 
3 News Channel 
4 Forecast Channel 
5 Photo Channel 
6 Wii Shop Channel 
7 Internet Channel 
8 Message Board 
9 Virtual Console Channels 
10 Wii Play History 



*
Virtual Console Prices!
*
*Spoiler*: _Prices inside!_ 



Country   NES     SNES    N64
Europe     €5       €8         €10
Japan      ¥500    ¥800     ¥1000
UK          £3.50   £5.60    £7
Australia  $7.50   $11.95  $14.95
USA         $5       $8        $10



* Latest News!
--------------
*
Wii Virtual Console Region Locked. 

No individual friend codes for games on the Wii!

*Current News:
--------------*



Kojima designs a stage for Super Smash Bros.: Brawl!






*
Older News:
-------------*

Post away!

Acknowledgements:

This thread has become awesome and with its sister threads, the PS3 Thread and the 360 Thread, it has helped clean up and redefine the Gaming Department. This place used to be chaotic, and we'd lose info easily, and casuals wouldn't know what's up.

Thanks to you guys, the leechers, the casuals, the hardcore, the contributors, the usuals, and yes, the idiots and flamebaiters, this thread has grown beyond what I thought it could reach. I'll try to acknowledge some of you, but I will probably miss someone. It's almost guaranteed. If I do leave you out, PLEASE PM me, all right? I'll probably remember you, so I'll add you on.

If I don't I'll look for your post in here, so no cheating. >

Ssj3 Goku
Slimscane
Leon S. Kennedy
Aman
Bakkun
Julius Belmont

Crap! Uhh, please, remind me! Please! I'm so sorry! D:


----------



## Samehadamaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok. Can you find a solid release date and the titles that are gonna be released when the system comes out?


----------



## RockLee (Jul 5, 2006)

I'll try.  Currently searching for stuff; feel free to contribute!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 5, 2006)

Dude sorry but this topic = fail, I prefer having seperate treads then having to wade through 50 pages of discussion, and you cant discuss older news


----------



## RockLee (Jul 5, 2006)

Wade through? All of the news links will be in the first post, and if you feel like discussing current events or dragging up an old news bit that's relevant to the current conversation, you can!

Or would you rather have 500 PS3 and Wii threads come September? Threads where only 4 to 5 people will see before the thread is buried?


----------



## RockLee (Jul 5, 2006)

Double post because I feel that a new piece of news merits a post.  Feel free to merge if you disagree.

Nintendo seems to have begun Wii production already, October launch possible.

The long and short of it is, numerous sources say that production of the finalized Wii has begun, and a launch in October is not too far fetched.

Sweet Jesus. I can't wait.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 5, 2006)

nice nice but you do realize you could edit your post and put that on the first post? instread of double posting


----------



## Feri (Jul 5, 2006)

if its already began prodction, well how does the final Wii Console look like? The same as seen on E3.2005/06?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 5, 2006)

Awesome idea, Carlos. 

The time of the Wii launch is near!?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 5, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Wade through? All of the news links will be in the first post, and if you feel like discussing current events or dragging up an old news bit that's relevant to the current conversation, you can!
> 
> Or would you rather have 500 PS3 and Wii threads come September? Threads where only 4 to 5 people will see before the thread is buried?


Honestly yes, I hate 1 topic that contains 500 different stuff >>

Lets say 5 subjects, this has 50 posts, you expect me to go look through them all for the discussion about it? its honestly too chaotic there would be people talking about everything between eachoter


----------



## pajamas (Jul 5, 2006)

Here's a backlog of stuff to put in the first post, because I'm sure people will wonder several of these things.

5 articles for all to enjoy =]


Number of Wii shipments (4 million, matching PS3s)


Little losses for Wii


RUMOR: Wii currency?


Six definite launch titles for the Wii


Wii RAM developers and explanation of the tech.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 5, 2006)

Here is one that I had already figured, but it is an article now:


----------



## Aman (Jul 6, 2006)

Just noticed this thread. :sweat



IGN has put together everything they've posted about the Wii.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 6, 2006)

> Honestly yes, I hate 1 topic that contains 500 different stuff >>
> 
> Lets say 5 subjects, this has 50 posts, you expect me to go look through them all for the discussion about it? its honestly too chaotic there would be people talking about everything between eachoter



Why would you need to drag through each discussion? Each time a new piece of news comes out, you just discuss it as usual, except the first post has all the news items you need, and the last posts talk about current news. It's like having all those current threads, except it's compressed. Unless you want to go back and read all those previous discussions, but I don't see why would you want to go back and read them, assuming you took part in the discussions anyways.


----------



## little nin (Jul 6, 2006)

ok so can i just say, i like the wii?
and what is the name of the game where its like an FPS but you have a sword tooo!!


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jul 6, 2006)

Imho i don't think that Nintendo is going to release early i think they just want to make sure that there are enough units for launch to avoid Xbox360-like situations.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 6, 2006)

...Oh... this saves me from searching for the definitive release titles ... thanks...


----------



## RockLee (Jul 6, 2006)

No problem, yo.



> ok so can i just say, i like the wii?
> and what is the name of the game where its like an FPS but you have a sword tooo!!



Red Steel, kiddo. 

I'm wondering if I should list the games announced and all that jazz. Laaazy.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 6, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> No problem, yo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't start something like this if your too lazy


----------



## Aman (Jul 6, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> ...Oh... this saves me from searching for the definitive release titles ... thanks...


LURKER!


----------



## Feri (Jul 7, 2006)

a lot of pictures of the wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Pocket​_Monsters​_-​_Advanced​_Generation​_-​_458​_AG182​_-​_Aipom​_and​_the​_King![00496909].avi


----------



## pajamas (Jul 7, 2006)

Feri said:
			
		

> a lot of pictures of the wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> Pocket​_Monsters​_-​_Advanced​_Generation​_-​_458​_AG182​_-​_Aipom​_and​_the​_King![00496909].avi


T-T

I WANT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MINE!!!!

those pictures put it into perspective, how fucking tiny that thing is XD


----------



## Aman (Jul 8, 2006)

Call of Duty 3 most developed for the Wii.

Link removed


			
				Feri said:
			
		

> a lot of pictures of the wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> artificial womb


----------



## RockLee (Jul 9, 2006)

Wiill update, crackaz. This thread is less active than the PS3 thread.

It also ticks me off that people are still creating new threads. ;_;


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 9, 2006)

well not much Wii stuff will be talked about till septemeber really some will be leaked though and normally nintendo releases good news on thrusdays according to IGN. plus gamespot / ign do not update there sites or anything till mondays.

that and google news had nothing but the same old but i will try to find something since i never contributed to either thread.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 9, 2006)

> It also ticks me off that people are still creating new threads. ;_;


Aww, don't be sad. This thread is great!  It's so easy to get a global view of the news now! I love it!

The Wii is so Tiny. :S If they ever make a Wii Mini, it might as well be a portable.


----------



## Aman (Jul 9, 2006)

According to some leaked information, Zelda Twillight Princess will be released in Europe November 24th, and the Wii was supposed to be released the same day...

I hope it's not true, I can't wait that long!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 9, 2006)

For the hell of it, you should put general specs of the system on the first page as well.  ^^


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 9, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> According to some leaked information, Zelda Twillight Princess will be released in Europe November 24th, and the Wii was supposed to be released the same day...
> 
> I hope it's not true, I can't wait that long!



Source please


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 9, 2006)

-Bakkun- said:
			
		

> Now we jump to Super Smash Bros Brawl. Almost by fact,  Sonic will be within the cast of characters, and of course will have exclusive actions and objects, for example, become Supersonic, or an emerald to use against his opponents.



  

*Praying*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 9, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> For the hell of it, you should put general specs of the system on the first page as well.  ^^




not all of them have been released yet so it would be pointless at this time. cool thing is that the wii is using the same type of ram the PS3 and Xbox360 is using thats a good thing.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 9, 2006)

Regardless, people would like to have a general idea of what raw specs it has been given so far.  Fans are finnicky like that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2006)

only thing I really know is that to run metroid prime 3 is a 3ghz computer with 2 ATI radeon X800's in SLI, take in mind a simple 9800 XT can run games like oblivion in mid high settings


----------



## slimscane (Jul 9, 2006)

, I haven't read it (besides a basic round up), but there are some good affermations of stuff we already know as well as some other good stuff.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 9, 2006)

Whoa. I really need to do an update.

And yeah, most of the stuff from here on in is going to be rumors, until September, anyways.


----------



## Aman (Jul 10, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> , I haven't read it (besides a basic round up), but there are some good affermations of stuff we already know as well as some other good stuff.


That link won't work!


----------



## RockLee (Jul 10, 2006)

Indeed, the link won't work. :\

Will update the front page.

Oh, and Vegitto? If I hadn't done this, chances no one else would have.


----------



## Aman (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh yeah, and if I do a thread about the Wii, it will be because I thought it was big enough news to have its own thread, okay?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 10, 2006)

But that's the whole point of the news thread, Aman.  For all news to be filtered through here to just keep the discussion from going elsewhere.  Anyway, I could always add a link to said thread from here and close the other one.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 10, 2006)

...LMBAo!... at the pics of Wii's size!... ...

oh man... it's so good that it uses less space ...


----------



## slimscane (Jul 10, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> That link won't work!


ack, sorry-- I hadn't realized (like I said, I hadn't read anything but a surmation) 

edit:does this work?


----------



## dementia_ (Jul 10, 2006)

Wii makes CNET's worst tech list:


Thankfully it's only because of the name change, which is a dumb reason anyway.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 10, 2006)

Indeed it does, slimscane, but that's a _terrible_ thing I saw. Miles of text. I love books, but...uhhh...got something easier on the eyes?

Thanks, Joe. I'll be putting that up. Approve of Kutaragi's Son'y PS3 thread?


----------



## dementia_ (Jul 10, 2006)

Rock, Check your PM for spec info and link.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks, yo. Updated it with Wii image, titles, and info.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, here is a very sort summ up, but that is about the best there is for looking good, I mean, it is just a translation . Some of this info has been around for a while, but not all of it...supposedly, I haven't read the mile of text yet either


----------



## RockLee (Jul 11, 2006)

Ah, I've seen that! Unfortunately, I remember where, but it's near impossible to get to. 

Find the full!


----------



## Aman (Jul 11, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> But that's the whole point of the news thread, Aman.  For all news to be filtered through here to just keep the discussion from going elsewhere.  Anyway, I could always add a link to said thread from here and close the other one.


Oh, sorry. I was just thinking that even the PS3 fans might be interested for example when the launch date leaks or something. Not to mention it's not far until Tokyo Game Show starts.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry. I was just thinking that even the PS3 fans might be interested for example when the launch date leaks or something. Not to mention it's not far until Tokyo Game Show starts.


Nintendo wont be at the tokyo gameshow by the way


----------



## dementia_ (Jul 11, 2006)

No TGS? Are Nintendo hosting a SpaceWorld again this year? They haven't done one in a while.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 11, 2006)

I thought I heard they _were_ going to be at TGS.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't know..........they don't seem to be on the TGS's website on the list of exibitors.....

After doing some research it seems as though Nintendo does not attend the Tokyo Game Show. 

This year's TGS is basically all about Sony then. Knowing Sony they will do great.


----------



## graysocks (Jul 11, 2006)

Meh it would be nice for some event for them to show the wii off. I just get the feeling that they won't give anything away until they feel they need to (which from past experiences seems to be hardly ever T_T)


----------



## dementia_ (Jul 11, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> I thought I heard they _were_ going to be at TGS.



Nintendo usually doesn't show up at TGS except for Iwata (and previously Yamauchi) giving a speech. TGS is every September, but Nintendo used to have their own Trade Show called Spaceworld every August. I could see them brining it back this year and having the pre-emtive strike on Sony's TGS announcements.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> I don't know..........they don't seem to be on the TGS's website on the list of exibitors.....
> 
> After doing some research it seems as though Nintendo does not attend the Tokyo Game Show.
> 
> This year's TGS is basically all about Sony then. Knowing Sony they will do great.


  Just like they were going to do awesome at the E3? I want to hear the president of sony go "riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidge racer"


----------



## Aman (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh, I just assumed since the price and launch would be revealed around September.

Well, they'll be revealed around TGS anyways. Unless they leak earlier.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 11, 2006)

> Nintendo usually doesn't show up at TGS except for Iwata (and previously Yamauchi) giving a speech. TGS is every September, but Nintendo used to have their own Trade Show called Spaceworld every August. I could see them brining it back this year and having the pre-emtive strike on Sony's TGS announcements.



Sweet. That means we are going to get to hear from them twice, and in August, no less. 

Sony had better learn from their mistakes at E3. Considering the promotion of Hirai and Steeler, I don't think they have.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 11, 2006)

But i was told on i think IGN or something that 15 new Wii games would be revieled at Tokyo Gameshow....


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 11, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> I don't know..........they don't seem to be on the TGS's website on the list of exibitors.....
> 
> After doing some research it seems as though Nintendo does not attend the Tokyo Game Show.
> 
> This year's TGS is basically all about Sony then. Knowing Sony they will do great.



Is this some kind or sarchsm(is that how you spell it?)Sony messed up with E3 and still they manage to dish out more bad news such as probabilities of no launch games and 3rd party developers losing interest in them.....I will suprised if i am suprised by thier TGS pitch.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2006)

mangekyou_slayer said:
			
		

> But i was told on i think IGN or something that 15 new Wii games would be revieled at Tokyo Gameshow....


There is a difference between developers showing new games and nintendo showing everything and all


----------



## dementia_ (Jul 12, 2006)

Not to mention Nintendo's best stuff is first party.

Oh, Nintendo will unveil some stuff tommorow at thier fair in Japan:


----------



## RockLee (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah. I updated the game list (you told me 126 and 256 games for the Wii/PS3, and I just may list them all ). We'll see what happens between today and tomorrow.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2006)

UPDATE!
*
Wii Controller s : Unlocking the Secrets*
*Battery and power specifics, SYNCHRO functionality, rumble motor details, LED secondary purpose and… a camera?
*


----------



## Aman (Jul 15, 2006)

^I was about to post that.  Great news btw, man this doesn't feel real, have we ever had bad news about the Wii at all?  Well, I have other news. 


book. <------- Sony Wildfire pics

NIBRIS today released a new piece of artwork from its upcoming Wii thriller, Sadness. 

The company also said that it has found a publisher (who it says is “one of the biggest publishers”) 

book. 

Madden on the Wii was then played on-stage by Jason Armenise of EA Canada which finally showed off some really cool implementations with the Wii controller. The live demo with the controller and nunchaku, showed the pointer-style free-motion control that gamers were able to play at May’s E3. You can even use the nunchuku to juke, the remote to stiff-arm, and raise them both up to pump up the crowd (or down to calm them), with more emphasis on defense as being a cool way of “jumping” in the game via the controller. 

Jeff Brown then comes to the stage and affirms EA’s support towards Nintendo’s Wii next-gen console. Tiger Woods, NFS: Carbon, Harry Potter, SSX, and Godfather are also coming to the system, bringing the overall EA Wii count to six. Also confirmed: Wii controller functionality on all of those games. All of them.

book.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 15, 2006)

Yep. I updated the first page.

Also, 30 hours of gaming using the Wiimote? Jesus, that's awesome.


----------



## Aman (Jul 15, 2006)

Indeed it is, I wasn't expecting it to be that high at all.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2006)

60 hours if you are not using the perferated Pixel Accuracy and just the tilt stuff.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, hell, some of the games are going to be dependant on that.

However, no Virtual Console game is going to take advantage of that. So 60 hours of gaming per charge. _Awesome_.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 15, 2006)

I hope the Wiimote thing ain't true, and I think one part of it's true.

I don't believe it will use alkaline batteries. The GBA SP, GBA Micro, and DS/lite all use rechargable batteries, so why wouldn't the controllers for the new system?

That doesn't make sense.

But who knows, it may be true.

But 30 hours is awesome, no matter what.


----------



## Frieza (Jul 15, 2006)

first time posting in this thread. Well I love it. I usually find interesting tidbits on wii all the time. I will post them here from now on.


----------



## demonhunter007 (Jul 15, 2006)

*the wii is gonna be awesome!*

forgive my ignorance, but does anyone know when the wii is scheduled to be released?


----------



## Frieza (Jul 15, 2006)

nothing official but it looks to be end of october or early november.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Well, hell, some of the games are going to be dependant on that.
> 
> However, no Virtual Console game is going to take advantage of that. So 60 hours of gaming per charge. _Awesome_.




true but racing games will not mainly FPS games RTS games RPGS etc will take use of the PPA ( i shorted it  ) tilt stuff is mainly used it seems in flying games, racging and a few others though who knows maybe a new type of game will roll around =)

leon the Wavebird used non rechargeable batteries as well.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 15, 2006)

demonhunter007 said:
			
		

> forgive my ignorance, but does anyone know when the wii is scheduled to be released?


All we know so far is that it's going to be released sometime before Thanksgiving. We don't know the actual release date yet.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 15, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> leon the Wavebird used non rechargeable batteries as well.


But the Wavebird is very old. If I remember correctly it's older than all the handhelds that use rechargable batteries. If the GBA SP came out beforehand, then there were still 3 rechargable handhelds afterwards, and I'm sure people are becoming accustomed to it, and expecting it.

Not to mention the fact that the 360 controller uses them, and I'm sure people will expect such convenience after that. Don't you?


----------



## RockLee (Jul 15, 2006)

I _fully_ expect the Wiimote to pack in rechargeable batteries, or at the very _least _have two AA batteries packed in. Also, 60 hours is a lot. That's one RPG right there, and an RPG takes a week or so to beat once.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> But the Wavebird is very old. If I remember correctly it's older than all the handhelds that use rechargable batteries. If the GBA SP came out beforehand, then there were still 3 rechargable handhelds afterwards, and I'm sure people are becoming accustomed to it, and expecting it.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that the 360 controller uses them, and I'm sure people will expect such convenience after that. Don't you?



The wave bird came out in 2002/2003.



yes the 360 controller uses it but also charges you for the adapter and its like 20 to 30 bucks on top of the 60 dollar controller. that is kinda crazy.

i would like it yes but i would also not like to pay 90 bucks for a controller either.

*
EDIT*

also the wavebrid used rechargeable batterys justn ot built in ones. so really thats a plus if the Wii uses that as well ( its in the link )


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2006)

Time to get a set of batteries everyone. XD

But that's cool, there are pics of the Wiimote with the battery casing open on the bottom.



And more pics on size and whatnot.




And an idea of how big the sensor bar really is.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2006)

please tell me where and how those pics got leaked lol.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2006)

I kidnapped Miyamoto's kids. O_o


----------



## RockLee (Jul 15, 2006)

Sensor bar is small. Really small. Thank god.

I wonder if rechargable batteries are packed in; if controllers are too expensive, it kinda undercuts the whole "family experience" thing.

Also, I've seen those images before.

 anyone?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2006)

I think the Controllers will be around 50 bucks  max 60 with packed in rechargeable battires on the 60 dollar package but not in the 50.

the senor bar everyone knew that since e 3  or should have hehe.


and does myiomato have kids? i wonder if he is training them to be game designers!


----------



## RockLee (Jul 15, 2006)

Actually, his daughter and wife helped inspire the Wii, since he was the only one in the household to play video games. Thus, the console for the whole family since the Famicom, the Wii.

Hopefully the controllers will be a nice 30$. Make it so, Nintendo.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2006)

As logical as it sounds, I doubt the head of the household who's adopting to purchase a Wii would enjoy the sound of a $50 controller.  Granted with all it's tech, that'd be a stupid move for ninty to price it that high.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2006)

true 50 would be high i suppose but if the wii mote is seperate from the num chuck then it should be 30 .

what ppl think is expensive is the acculy system is self and the games if those are placed right then i can see the controller going for 50 bucks with the num chuck attachment not that bad at all.. the accessories are really not that much of a pain unless they go TO high like 100 bucks.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 16, 2006)

I think that _with_ the Nunchuck it should be 30. That'd be the standard way to play. The Wiimote, by itself, should be 20-30.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2006)

your hopeing i guarrentee you it will not be that low they stated it them selves that a goodp ortaion of there money went into the controller it self. controller is oging ot be at least 40 no more than 50.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 16, 2006)

Well, with the Nunchuck 40$ would be an ok price. Actually, 35 would be best, with 25 for just the Wiimote.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 16, 2006)

It's not like they'd lose that much money by doing that.  Hasn't it been stated in IGN that the costs for producing the Wii and all its tech (controllers included) are rather low per unit?  I mean, the Wiimote began as a future Gamecube add-on.  And I doubt Perrin Kaplan would be boasting that much about affordability if the controllers were $50.  And I think it'd be stupid not to add the nunchuck with the Wiimote period.  That's just one more thing to buy for those who don't know better.

I doubt the Wii has bleeding edge tech like the PS3.  It's just well implemented tech that has a low cost production.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2006)

Any word on Wii being region free?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> It's not like they'd lose that much money by doing that.  Hasn't it been stated in IGN that the costs for producing the Wii and all its tech (controllers included) are rather low per unit?  I mean, the Wiimote began as a future Gamecube add-on.  And I doubt Perrin Kaplan would be boasting that much about affordability if the controllers were $50.  And I think it'd be stupid not to add the nunchuck with the Wiimote period.  That's just one more thing to buy for those who don't know better.
> 
> I doubt the Wii has bleeding edge tech like the PS3.  It's just well implemented tech that has a low cost production.




no IGN only stated that the Wii console ( not the controller ) is pretty cheap to produce.

yes it wasa future gamecube add on but they made it better with better technology and designed there whole system around it. 

perrin kaplan was boasting about the system not the controller 2 differant things there.  

why? i would like to just buy the wii mote seperatly maybe for a drum game or a game that only uses it i mean why by the num chuck attachment if you do not need it? ( ign also asked perllin that question as well)

no its not bleeding edge technology but nintendo stated that they will be losing some money off the console but not much and they do plan to make a profit off it on its first year.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 16, 2006)

Will they even sell the Wii-mote _without_ the nunchuku? Regardless, I don't see the controllers costing under $40.


----------



## graysocks (Jul 16, 2006)

The controllers will be cheap, that's the Nintendo way. The usual £25 (whatever that is in dollars = S)


----------



## demonhunter007 (Jul 16, 2006)

i doubt it would be very expensive.  nintendo usually keeps their prices down more than the other companies.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2006)

Region free or nah?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> perrin kaplan was boasting about the system not the controller 2 differant things there.


Tch, if that's the case, then I highly doubt the mass market they want to approach and consume will be entertained with a rather expensive controller for a rather inexpensive system. =/  The Wii is more so the controller as much as it is the console, so stating those two to be different is rather meh.

The reasoning behind pricing the controller high and keeping the nunchuck separate is stupid in my opinion because buying something extra that will be rather integral for a lot of the Wii's games (not all) isn't the way to send the Wii into mass market.  If you don't need to use the chuck for a game, so be it, but at least it's readily available versus having to buy it separately.  That right there is the magic of convenience, which Nintendo seems to be aiming for.  Apart from the light gun and the retro controller, having to buy the mote and the chuck separately goes against the philosophy of the Wii being all ready out of the box.  Daddy isn't going to like... "Oh God, I have to get this too?"  Make it easy for the consumer.  I think a lot of people will be disappointed if they went the separation route and also had the pricing rather high for a controller.



> The controllers will be cheap, that's the Nintendo way.


And that's how it should be.  The Wavebird, which was rather a pricey controller in terms of Nintendo peripherals, was not "necessary" to enjoy the Gamecube.  The Wiimote is and therefore the price point should be low, even with all its tech.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 16, 2006)

Crazymtf, for some reason I think it is, but I don't really know if it has ever been said :S

There is just no way that the controller (with the nunchuku attatchment, because I don't see them doing it seperately) will be $30. The NGC controllers go for 25 now, and they are wired, and aren't filled with acceleromiters and gyroscopic tilt sensors, or speakers. I am saying 35 at the absolute lowest, that is cheap for a wireless controller and I fully expect them to go 40. It would still have that family mass market appeal, I mean, the 360's wireless controllers are $50, so 40 seems much better by comparison.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2006)

Acculy i belive the 360 controllers are 60 bucks wirless and 50 wired.

Either way the controller for Wii is what makes the Wii ( ) they spent alot of money on the controller more so than the system itself if anything 100 bucks for the system 50 bucks for the Wii mote with attachment and there we go we have the 149.99 dollar Wii console that will sell. mark my words it will happen!

and nintendo is press on many differant ways to play the game selling the wii mote seperate from the num chuck is a smart thing . What if a person just wants to play Wii sports or brain training or Trama center? these games do not need the Num chuck and  alot of ppl would perfer to have the Wii mote. you might think its stupid but i bet the mass market does not.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 16, 2006)

Nah, it is 50 and 40  (would know, bought one a week and a half ago)

I just can't see them selling them seperatly, it just doesn't make any sense, sure someone might just want to play Wii sports, but why would you sell them a controller that _can't_ play other games? That is like selling a DS without face buttons. Just becuase not all games use it doesn't mean that it should be sold seperatly.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Nah, it is 50 and 40  (would know, bought one a week and a half ago)
> 
> I just can't see them selling them seperatly, it just doesn't make any sense, sure someone might just want to play Wii sports, but why would you sell them a controller that _can't_ play other games? That is like selling a DS without face buttons. Just becuase not all games use it doesn't mean that it should be sold seperatly.



BLASTED MY WALMART SUCKS! ( they charge 60 for the wireless) thank god im not getting one yet haha.

and true you got a point there was just a question the main ign editor for nintendo asked that chick at ign.


----------



## demonhunter007 (Jul 16, 2006)

i recently bought a new wireless gcn controller for 20 bucks.  the wired ones were only 15.  im guessing the wii controller to be between 30 and 40 dollars.


----------



## Aman (Jul 16, 2006)

Nintendo even said that their controller will most likely cost more than Microsoft's and Sony's...

I'm not expecting it to be lower than 40.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 16, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Nintendo even said that their controller will most likely cost more than Microsoft's and Sony's...
> 
> I'm not expecting it to be lower than 40.


Bluetooth is expensive, but more expensive than the PS3 controller? I doubt it. Sony will make those things 100 each just to add insult to injury.

PS3-600
Controller-100
Games-99.99

And the sony fanboys will flock to them!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquavit (Jul 16, 2006)

wii rocks, and is cheaper and more fun than x360 and ps3. the katana-scene of red steel awakes the urge to game that console


----------



## Aman (Jul 16, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> Bluetooth is expensive, but more expensive than the PS3 controller? I doubt it. Sony will make those things 100 each just to add insult to injury.
> 
> PS3-600
> Controller-100
> ...


True, didn't think about that. 

Let's just say they said it's going to be more expensive than the 360. <3


----------



## pajamas (Jul 16, 2006)

I think a good way to do all the controller would be have one wiimote/nunchuck in the system. And then have a special 75 dollar pack that is bought seperately with the Zapper, the Retro Controller, and another Wiimote/chuck. That would be smart marketing.


----------



## Aman (Jul 16, 2006)

Many people think that the retro-controller will come with the system though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 16, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Many people think that the retro-controller will come with the system though.


So do I since somebody who never had a GC couldn't play GC games and stuff


----------



## demonhunter007 (Jul 16, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> Bluetooth is expensive, but more expensive than the PS3 controller? I doubt it. Sony will make those things 100 each just to add insult to injury.
> 
> PS3-600
> Controller-100
> ...


that does seem to happen alot doesn't it?  sony cracks up the prices and people still buy there crap like crazy.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 16, 2006)

demonhunter007 said:
			
		

> that does seem to happen alot doesn't it? sony cracks up the prices and people still buy there crap like crazy.


Yes, but don't worry! It's still 200 dollars cheaper than a Standard Blu-Ray player! You're buying POTENTIAL!

That game has the POTENTIAL to suck! And it probably will! But buy it anyway you fuck! Because we want money, we're greedy pricks, and we'll jack the prices all we damn well please. And we know you'll fucking pay! You'll pay a whole fucking ton![/SONY PR]


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 16, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> Yes, but don't worry! It's still 200 dollars cheaper than a Standard Blu-Ray player! You're buying POTENTIAL!
> 
> That game has the POTENTIAL to suck! And it probably will! But buy it anyway you fuck! Because we want money, we're greedy pricks, and we'll jack the prices all we damn well please. And we know you'll fucking pay! You'll pay a whole fucking ton![/SONY PR]


Please stop being a raging fanboy it hurts your credibility.

Blu-ray players are rapidly dropping in prices I think i saw one with the same price as the PS3 now


----------



## pajamas (Jul 16, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Please stop being a raging fanboy it hurts your credibility.
> 
> Blu-ray players are rapidly dropping in prices I think i saw one with the same price as the PS3 now


How? They just came out like a month or two ago. They drop that fast?!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 16, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> How? They just came out like a month or two ago. They drop that fast?!


I swear I saw that price on some soon to come reader

and damn blu-ray might suck for international blu-rays and shit



> On top of that, consumers should expect punishment for tinkering with their Blu-ray players, as many have done with current DVD players, for instance to remove regional coding. The new, Internet-connected and secure players will report any "hack" and the device can be disabled remotely.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 16, 2006)

But blu-ray picture quality < HD-DVD picture quality. A format that could or could not dissapear from the market except for in the PS3 in the next 3 years or so is no reason to buy a console. But I am glad to hear that the Wii is more fun than the 360 and the PS3, I wish I could have played that Wii and the PS3 like aquavit has! :amazed


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2006)

Blue Ray is still 999.99 and HD DVD players are still 499.99.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Blue Ray is still 999.99 and HD DVD players are still 499.99.


I read on a dutch forum of a 600 dollar blu-ray reader


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2006)

Well im getting those numbers from many online sites and IGN.com as well. 

o bluetooth is standardize with all Wii mote controllers. they where pretty proud of that as well.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 16, 2006)

Yeah, I don't expect the controller to soar above 40$ with the Nun-chuck attachment. That's pretty much the standard format, and I highly doubt that consumers will appreciate having to buy a Nun-chuck just to play a game. Keep it simple, Nintendo.

I also _do_ expect just 1 Retro Controller bundled in with every Wii. I mean, if I'm going to use the Virtual Console, I need the controller to go along with it. Not to mention that the "a" and "b" buttons have been renamed "1" and "2," which isn't very indicative of the controller being able to play VC games.

Not to be confused with "A" and "B."


----------



## slimscane (Jul 16, 2006)

I don't think the retro controller will be bundled, I mean, virtual console is also depending on whether you have nintendo wifi, right? Not to mention that you can use NGC controllers.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 16, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I don't think the retro controller will be bundled, I mean, virtual console is also depending on whether you have nintendo wifi, right? Not to mention that you can use NGC controllers.


WIFI is included with every wii so everybody has wifi


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2006)

they said at E3 well one of those nintendo employess said that right now they do not know what to do with the retro controller but it will be sold seperatly from the Wii .

same thing with the WiFi if you do not have WiFi they will be selling a lan adapter sepeartly as well so you can use that .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> they said at E3 well one of those nintendo employess said that right now they do not know what to do with the retro controller but it will be sold seperatly from the Wii .
> 
> same thing with the WiFi if you do not have WiFi they will be selling a lan adapter sepeartly as well so you can use that .


Um they already released something for wifi = wifi usb stick why would they release a lan?


----------



## Aman (Jul 16, 2006)

^Seconded.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2006)

you do not understand a lan adapter to hook up for a direct connection.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 16, 2006)

When did they say that?  The only thing I remember was the Nintendo WiFi USB adapter.  Although it'd be interesting, getting a lan adapter would negate the idea of the Wii being WiFi and Nintendo WiFi itself, besides the DS connectivity and whatnot.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2006)

I heard about it on IGN on a report a while back also they hinted at it at E3 when they had the Virtual console demo video up at ign.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> you do not understand a lan adapter to hook up for a direct connection.


So you mean a cable to connect your Wii to your router so you don't have to use wifi?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2006)

thats what i was thinking when i read a few reports a while back does not really bother me at all if its coming or not but was hinted a while ago. i suppose we will know more about it at the tokyo gameshow.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> thats what i was thinking when i read a few reports a while back does not really bother me at all if its coming or not but was hinted a while ago. i suppose we will know more about it at the tokyo gameshow.


Nintendo wont be at the tokyo game show

Didn't they say something in a file about the ways to connect to the internet? Wifi and USB 2.0


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2006)

Nitend is going ot be at the Tokyo Game show. they have said they will and kept repeaditly saying they will show more in Sepetember ( this is the month the Tokyo game show is as well)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Nitend is going ot be at the Tokyo Game show. they have said they will and kept repeaditly saying they will show more in Sepetember ( this is the month the Tokyo game show is as well)


Sorry but nintendo said that the wii wont be at the TGS Maybe a new spacewworld?


----------



## slimscane (Jul 16, 2006)

Just because it is free doesn't mean that everyone will be able to use it Vegitto-kun


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 16, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Just because it is free doesn't mean that everyone will be able to use it Vegitto-kun


easy if nintendo included a small bit of internet cable then anybody can connect


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2006)

please i would like to know where nintendo did not say they where going to this years tokyo game show , reggie and many other exectuves ( iwata) has said recently that they will show more at the TGS this september.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> please i would like to know where nintendo did not say they where going to this years tokyo game show , reggie and many other exectuves ( iwata) has said recently that they will show more at the TGS this september.


I read it on some sites and a gameshop owner said the same thing



Nintendo is not in the list of attendee's



> MOMOTARO KINGDOM
> MORI TOYS CO., LTD.
> NAMCO BANDAI Games Inc.
> NeoWiz Japan Corporation
> ...



No nintendo


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 16, 2006)

I also thought Nintendo stopped going to TGS for 2 years now.  All I heard was more stuff during Sept.  Nothing about TGS.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2006)

still does not mean they are not going that list still gets bigger all the way till the end of august.

Donkey they where at least years TGS thats where they showed the Wii mote and they did not tell anyone they where going till the last min. also the TGS is in september so i still think they are going until nintendo says other wise.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2006)

Oh man no one knows if it's region free?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> still does not mean they are not going that list still gets bigger all the way till the end of august.
> 
> Donkey they where at least years TGS thats where they showed the Wii mote and they did not tell anyone they where going till the last min. also the TGS is in september so i still think they are going until nintendo says other wise.


I am sure that they said that they wont go or either they arent commenting on it, I still hope for a space show or something that has been like 3 years?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2006)

If anyone does fine out if it's region free please PM me, it's a very big difference between getting it earlier or just waiting till a freeloader kinda thing comes out so i can play one piece and such.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 16, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> If anyone does fine out if it's region free please PM me, it's a very big difference between getting it earlier or just waiting till a freeloader kinda thing comes out so i can play one piece and such.


Nobody knows stop asking it every 5 minutes jezus, if we knew it would be in the frontpage


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2006)

Ok thanks, great atitdude


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 16, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Ok thanks, great atitdude


What is a atitdude? 

I wonder how many flashcard are gonna cost


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> What is a atitdude?
> 
> _I wonder how *MUCH* flashcard*'s* are gonna cost_


Oh my bad i spelled a word wrong that looked kinda like "attitude"...fixed your mistake aswell


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 16, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Oh my bad i spelled a word wrong that looked kinda like "attitude"...fixed your mistake aswell


Its hard to type with a wireless keyboard that is like empty so I have to press some keys like three times so its normall I make mistakes since I am thinking of two things at the same time


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2006)

Well i don't care much about spelling at all, especially on a forum but if you couldn't tell that what i spelled wasn't attitude spelled a bit fucked up then that's pretty funny  Anyway back to the Wii. When will the announced the date and price of it *Sorry been busy latly.*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 16, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Well i don't care much about spelling at all, especially on a forum but if you couldn't tell that what i spelled wasn't attitude spelled a bit fucked up then that's pretty funny  Anyway back to the Wii. When will the announced the date and price of it *Sorry been busy latly.*


Do you even bother reading this topic? heck it was on the previous page, in september nintendo will reveal all


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2006)

Sorry 8 pages is alot and my head kinda hurts but thanks anyway.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 16, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Oh man no one knows if it's region free?


Except for the Nintendo CEOs no one knows. Not that I really care, I've never played or wanted to play an import, though Bleach DS sounds pretty cool....


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> Except for the Nintendo CEOs no one knows. Not that I really care, I've never played or wanted to play an import, though Bleach DS sounds pretty cool....


I just want to play ONE PIECE  But if they do what they do now, with the PS2 and Gamecube and having the One Piece on each then that's cool.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I am sure that they said that they wont go or either they arent commenting on it, I still hope for a space show or something that has been like 3 years?




no they have not said anything about TGS yet either not attending or they are. last year they just showed up out of the blue really was last min. 

SpaceWorld they have not done in a alonnggg time though i would like to see one of those again.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 17, 2006)

All that is Wiki? I mean, thanks for looking for it, but I generally distrust the Wiki. I'll put it up there, though.

Oh, and crazy? Yeah, no mention so far, yet. I hope they make it region free, I'd pay the extra 10$.

As for price and launch date, that's going to be revealed September, as others have noted.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2006)

well wiki also has the links where the info came from as well. so its trustable.


----------



## Aman (Jul 17, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Um they already released something for wifi = wifi usb stick why would they release a lan?


 


			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> Oh man no one knows if it's region free?


I actually heard in some magazine that it won't be.  Well, consoles normally aren't unless they're handhelds.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 17, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> I actually heard in some magazine that it won't be.  Well, consoles normally aren't unless they're handhelds.


Yes I know what it is O_o


----------



## Aman (Jul 17, 2006)

Lol, just in case, for all the others. 

And yes, for everyone wondering, Nintendo will be going to TGS.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2006)

OH NOES....me wanted luffy


----------



## Aman (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope I'm wrong though.  Let's hope for that.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 17, 2006)

yeah on the TGS official site there is no sign of Nintendo.Unless i havent looked through it properly:amazed


----------



## Aman (Jul 17, 2006)

Nintendo are coming.

At least the biggest magazine in Scandinavia says so, maybe it's something we all missed? They normally don't state assumptions as facts.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 17, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Nintendo are coming.
> 
> At least the biggest magazine in Scandinavia says so, maybe it's something we all missed? They normally don't state assumptions as facts.


Cough sorry but a scandinavia magazine? I would rather hear something like the official nintendo magazine say it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2006)

Nintendo DID say it that they will be showing more at the TGS in spetember a while back i would be stupid if they did not go last year they went to show the controller off and other things and guess what they did not say they where going until the very last min.


----------



## Aman (Jul 17, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Cough sorry but a scandinavia magazine? I would rather hear something like the official nintendo magazine say it.


Lol. 

They didn't say where it was from, they were just answering a question. Well, we'll get more from Nintendo in September!  That's enough for me.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2006)

I'ma get my Wii around Febuary and PS3 around that time too, i should have enough money for both cause right now i spent a good 700+ on a mic, mixer and some extra's so = blah  But this is a great topic, especially the first page and setting up the basics.


----------



## Aman (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow, you really have changed, I mean, buying a Wii at the same time as your PS3?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2006)

Well my plan was to get a PS3 first but with little money i have at the moment and i owe some people = fucked


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 17, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Well my plan was to get a PS3 first but with little money i have at the moment and i owe some people = fucked


How about you get your wii first and your PS3 later, its not like games like MGS3 and FF13 and stuff will be released at that time, heck you might get a price drop


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2006)

I would love to get one first, lol, but i gotta pay my friend back *200* and then i have a few games i must own coming up, dvds i gotta buy, i just don't think i'll have enough. But by fabuary it'll be after both my birthday and christmas, i should have enough for both.


----------



## sensei_andrew (Jul 17, 2006)

So I heard the Wii was comming in the US in the 2006 fourth quarter is that true?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes, it may come as early as october *I saw it on G4 thingy*


----------



## RockLee (Jul 17, 2006)

> So I heard the Wii was comming in the US in the 2006 fourth quarter is that true?



Yep. Check the first post, we will have it before Thanksgiving and most likely before the PS3, so before Nov. 17 is looking very likely.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2006)

yea though i hope its before november.  i was shocked when that CNN report came about on how Wii's Final production is starting or something . well at least there will be no shortage when it comes out.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 18, 2006)

Okay, time for some new news! =D



Wii Already on Assembly Lines

in the opinions section:


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2006)

*Macronix Supplies Wii
Company says at least 35% of sales will come from mask ROM for Nintendo's new system.*



also the system only support 1 SD memory card slot not 2.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 18, 2006)

That doesn't look real to me. 

A) The controller is very blocky and far too big. You guys saw how damn small it is, it's barely bigger than Iwata's hand, but on this girl it sticks out a good two-three inches!

B) That button is the same color as the Z button on the the GCN, and looks exactly like it. It also doesn't look like it belongs on there. As we know from the DS lite, Nintendo now believes in everything being beautiful and monochromatic. The purple button on the side of the black does NOT look good.

C) Look at her, she can't reach the button, it's in front of the A button, which is about as far as a normal human can reach on the controller. So what the fuck are we supposed to use it for?! (and its also of note that if you were to turn the wiimote for racing games the button would be on the BOTTOM and once again unusable).

D) It looks to me like that picture was photoshopped in, but that could just be me.

I call bullshit.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 18, 2006)

Ya, I don't see it as particularly useful. I mean, to use it you'd have to change your grip substancially. It's not unreachable, but it would be an unwieldy button for sure. 


Hopefully that's a small section like "Hay guyz look at al of our Wiimote prototypes!"

Updating first post.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2006)

ROCK the Wii only has 1 SD MEMORY CARD SLOT and only can accept 1 SD MEMORY CART!!!!!!!!!! not 2!!!!! lol.

Should also put the launch titles up there as well. i will get the ign link of them in a few mins.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 18, 2006)

Sure. Thanks.

I think a 2 GB DS card should be _more_ than enough, thanks very much.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2006)

acculy SD memory carts can go up to 8 gig.   DS cards do not fit in the SD memory cart expansion just wanted to say that because you have 2 for the SD memory cart thing looks like your telling the people that there is 2 slots but there is just 1.

as for the launch games not sure where the link is at ign atm.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 18, 2006)

8 GB, then. Even better. I mean, really. How much more do you need?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2006)

honestly not much lol N64 games do take up  a little bit of space but with 8 gig i can fit all SNEs/NES/N64 games on it ever made.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 18, 2006)

Ever made Ssj3? I doubt that somehow , anyway, I still think that it needs a hard drive, but regardless, we will make do anyway (and who would really buy everygame that is released?)

Oh, and thank you Ssj3; ~1100


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 18, 2006)

Good stuff rocklee, a usefull collage of Wii info.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 19, 2006)

No problem, dude.

And I really do think that all of Nintendo's games _ever_ could fit all in a 20 GB HD. Well, if you compress some of the GC game's music.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 19, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Ever made Ssj3? I doubt that somehow , anyway, I still think that it needs a hard drive, but regardless, we will make do anyway (and who would really buy everygame that is released?)
> 
> Oh, and thank you Ssj3; ~1100




oo im SSj3 mode from 10 pm to 2 am!! 

true harddrive would be nice but i allready have a 256 meg SD card and a Jumpdrive ( witch will also work on the wii) so i guess im lucky at least without the HD it will be cheaper.


----------



## Aman (Jul 19, 2006)

I just noticed that my dad has a 1 gig SD card. 

I'll probably buy a bigger one though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 19, 2006)

I expect hacks to allow GC games to be put on a SD stick o_o


----------



## Aman (Jul 19, 2006)

Great. Now for the PS2 games.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 19, 2006)

Well looks like my 2Gig SD card on my camera is gonna be used somewhere else. XD


----------



## RockLee (Jul 19, 2006)

If they manage to put PS2 games on SD cards...

*imagines GG and SF on the Wii*

*spontaneously combusts*


----------



## Nexas (Jul 21, 2006)

OMFG Negative Wii news!
These guys do bring up some valid concerns. Luckily it won't affect me.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 21, 2006)

> First off, video games have long been seen as a blessed haven in an otherwise weary day; after coming home from work or school, all some people want to do is to plop down on their sofa and blast a few zombies to kingdom come. The Wii, with its emphasis on motion and energy, may simply require too much effort for many gamers to bother.



Not all games use waggle, and a large part of the Wii is old school gaming. So, you can come home and plop down to play Super Mario 3. They make it sound like you _have_ to use the waggle, you don't. THat's why you can old the damned controller sideways.



> The Wii is effectively shunning gamers with smaller TV sets, since it will be difficult to aim the pointer on a tiny display.



Oh, come on now. I know that the Wii is all about pricing, to reach a broad audience, but come on. A good size cathrode ray tube T.V. is like 50$ now. If you can't afford that, why are you trying for a Wii in the first place? Hell, I'm pretty poor and I have a decent T.V.



> Many living rooms hardly have the space for a regular console, let alone one where up to four people might have to stand and wildly swing their arms about.



Ok, I concede here. I have to say, though, that spacing isn't that much a problem, really. I mean, not everyone has to stand up and the wrist motions are minimal.

This is nitpicking. Next!


----------



## Shiron (Jul 21, 2006)

Nexas said:
			
		

> OMFG Negative Wii news!
> These guys do bring up some valid concerns. Luckily it won't affect me.


 I agree with the first comment. 



> 1. First: From what I've seen and read, gamers don't have to be all "wave-crazy" when it comes to the controller, some subtle wrist movements will do. Sometimes though it feels more natural to give a long swing if you're hacking through enemies, in my opinion.
> 
> Second: No matter what size the TV set, the signal receiving device remains the same size. Besides, I don't know anyone with a TV smaller than 13 inches. And I know it sounds harsh, but video games shouldn't be played on a little 5-inch kiddie screen anyway.
> 
> Third: It all goes back to my first point. And if you don't have a space large enough to have four people - at the very least flick their wrists - maybe you should get a new place.


The article sounds like something written by a Sony/Microsoft fanboy, since it's pretty much the frequent complaints about the Wii. 

Also, another thing the article failed to mention was the retro controller. There will be developers who take advantage of that, for those who want traditional video games.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 21, 2006)

Out of all that the only thing that worries me is the movements. Some games i assume will have to have more movements then otheres, i hate to move after working but it doesn't make me to upset. Now the small tv set, didn't think about that, but it's ok i got a big tv


----------



## Nexas (Jul 21, 2006)

Who the hell is Arena magazine anyways?


----------



## Shiron (Jul 21, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Out of all that the only thing that worries me is the movements. Some games i assume will have to have more movements then otheres, i hate to move after working but it doesn't make me to upset. Now the small tv set, didn't think about that, but it's ok i got a big tv


The size of the TV really doesn't matter too much:



> 18. The size of the TV does NOT matter. If you read around, you find out that the Sensor Bar creates an infrared grid from which the remote reads. The remote then sends its movement data to the console.
> 
> None of the action is dependant on TV size. The same motion of the remote will be read the same each time, and will be translated to the same in-game action each time.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 21, 2006)

^Oh ok, well still better to have a big tv, more action!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 21, 2006)

Well of course, I wouldn't want to wave the Wiimote around on a 13" TV. XD  It'll look like you're doing surgery or making a mini magic spell.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 21, 2006)

Il enjoy using it on my HDTV XD


----------



## Darkhope (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm greatful to this thread. Now I know I want Wii.

Super Smash Brothers: Brawl, is so gunna be my game. xDDD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 21, 2006)

*Comic-Con 2006: LucasArts Comments on Wii
The makers of Star Wars and Indiana Jones confirm future Wii support.*



> July 21, 2006 - In a Star Wars panel this afternoon at the San Diego Comic-Con, LucasArts representative Steve Sansweet confirmed that the company that would be working with all three next generation systems, most importantly for us, the Wii. During the Q&A session, a younger gamer took the microphone and asked if the company would be showing support for the newest motion-controlled Nintendo console. Sansweet's responded simply by stating the likeness between the Wii controller and a lightsaber, followed by a statement that LucasArts would be supporting every next generation system.
> 
> No word was given as to what possible titles could be on the way, and there was no further comment on the Wii. Nintendo fans were speculating that the somewhat "bad history" between LucasArts and the Big N could hurt the chances of a Star Wars or Indiana Jones Wii title, so the affirmation of total next gen. support is great news. More as it develops.




*
Miyamoto Shares Wii Secrets
The origins of the nunchuck, Miyamoto's Wii games, and more.*



> July 21, 2006 - Nintendo game master Shigeru Miyamoto, speaking with Japan's monthly Nintendo Dream as part of the magazine's 10th anniversary festivities, has shared a few intriguing details on the Wii, its controller, and his upcoming games.
> 
> Miyamoto first spoke about the origins of the system. "It was very important to have it become 'something that would be best to have there,'" he said, speaking of Nintendo's desire to make the Wii an attractive machine for households. Miyamoto feels that game machines had the status of a desirable household item at one point, but they lost it. The change happened when games "lost their fundamental nature as pure entertainment."
> 
> ...





*
Marvel: Ultimate Alliance  (Wii) VIDEOS! ( new)*



O hell YEA!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 21, 2006)

Marvel Alliance looks fucking tight, though i'll have to get it for 360 cause i won't be getting a Wii right away. About the star wars thing,that sounds tight, aslong as it's good though, not some fake shit, i wanna feel like a jedi!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh god F-Zero... I'd kill for that on the Wii. >.<

I just want to hear, "You got BOOST POWER" coming out of the Wii-mote speaker. XD


----------



## RockLee (Jul 22, 2006)

Holy crap, Goku. You found the interview. I hadn't seen this anywhere. 

Also, I thought that LucasArts wasn't interested in any way in the Wii. I guess they changed their minds when they realized the obvious; that a Jedi game would sell like hotcakes on the Wii. 

Updating first post! 

Oh, to all who are new to this thread; read the first post for all Wii news and Info!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 22, 2006)

God, if another Star Wars movie came out, I can already see the lines filled with Wiis and Star Wars nerds waving their Wii-motes all over the place. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 22, 2006)

^  O man


----------



## RockLee (Jul 22, 2006)

"No, my Wiimote is bigger!"



Oh, also, it seems that the Wii does come with a nun-chuck included. HA HA


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 22, 2006)

^ yea we knew it would come with one they mentioned it a while ago. at the tokyo game show last year.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 22, 2006)

Ao that interview pretty much confirms that the wiimote won't have a microphone, doesn't it 

(other that that though, nice interview =D)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 22, 2006)

i think it will . it better that or it will have an attachment  but still that speaker should be able to do it. They are still hiding stuff so im sure we will find out sooner or later.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 22, 2006)

It'll be a headset, if anything. They were thinking about cutting out the speaker, for Christ's sake, they souldn't add in a microphone if they were thinking about cutting out the speaker.

They already released a headset for the DS, I can see them doing to same for Wii.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 22, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> It'll be a headset, if anything. They were thinking about cutting out the speaker, for Christ's sake, they souldn't add in a microphone if they were thinking about cutting out the speaker.
> 
> They already released a headset for the DS, I can see them doing to same for Wii.


And it would be stupid if you have to speak in your controller while your using it in a FPS o_o


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 22, 2006)

i would not mind saying BAN KAI and my ban kai gets activated.

and danm man your sig scares the hell out of me


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 22, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> i would not mind saying BAN KAI and my ban kai gets activated.
> 
> and danm man your sig scares the hell out of me


Buy the headset, didn't shigsy say that he is planning to use a headset for chat?.

Fear CD-I link


----------



## RockLee (Jul 22, 2006)

> CD-I link



That never existed. Ever.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 22, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> That never existed. Ever.


But it does, and it shall forever haunt the line of zelda games


----------



## RockLee (Jul 22, 2006)

No, because that's not Zelda, you see. Zelda would never be bastardized like that. That's from another universe altogether.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 22, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> No, because that's not Zelda, you see. Zelda would never be bastardized like that. That's from another universe altogether.


CD-I gannon: NO NOT INTO THE PIT IT BUUURNS

Old man : already corrondor is returning to harmony, teh birds are singing isnt it beautifull?
Link : golly


----------



## RockLee (Jul 22, 2006)

Blasphemy. ;_;


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 22, 2006)

CD-I gannon: YOU DARE BRING LIGHT TO MY LAIR? YOU MUST DIEEEE (zap zap)


And then he uses fireballs instead of the lightening he just used


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 22, 2006)

*The UK might ban the Wii for the Wiiconnect24*



> A British government energy review due out this week will claim that videogames consoles are responsible for GBP 70 million of wasted energy each year, according to The Times newspaper.
> 
> The report will highlight what has been widely known for some time - that consumer electronics devices are increasingly leaking energy at an alarming rate while in standby mode.
> 
> ...





This might be something stupid, but this also would mean that it is possible that the Wii might be banned in the UK because of the Wiiconnect24 which is basicly a stand by mode. I seriously hope this wont make nintendo can the idea.


----------



## kewlmyc (Jul 22, 2006)

Question, does the Wii need a Memory card?  

Also, your sig is scaring me.


----------



## Nexas (Jul 22, 2006)

And here's the trailer
I don't know how this game plays but it looks godly.


----------



## mortsleam (Jul 22, 2006)

Oh this is cool im reading right now. Love their controlers


----------



## Frieza (Jul 23, 2006)

I was sure that it did have memory slot only for the gamecube memory cards. But it also has sd memory and 512mb flash mem.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 23, 2006)

They could have atleast given it a gig of flash mem. Just because I hate memory cards lol.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 23, 2006)

Ill be so pissed off if the Wii is banned over in the U.K,ive pre-ordered mine too.And why is using a games console a waste of Electricity,its like saying charging your phone or watching tv is a waste of it too.Meh

One more point,if the Wii is banned then PS3 should be too because i bet it eats up loads of power.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 23, 2006)

mangekyou_slayer said:
			
		

> One more point,if the Wii is banned then PS3 should be too because i bet it eats up loads of power.


Especially consider they want you to keep it on! XD

Wiiconnect24 uses the power of a tiny lightbulb. It probably wastes less power than a 360 does even if it is always on, just considering how much the 360 uses normally.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 23, 2006)

That would suck so much.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 23, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> Especially consider they want you to keep it on! XD
> 
> Wiiconnect24 uses the power of a tiny lightbulb. It probably wastes less power than a 360 does even if it is always on, just considering how much the 360 uses normally.


I thought Wiiconnect uses little aswell, little did i know a lightbulb takes a good chunk of power


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 23, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I thought Wiiconnect uses little aswell, little did i know a lightbulb takes a good chunk of power


There is a big diference between a light bubble and a small light bubble, smal ones barely uses any power.

I don't undrestand why the UK is whining while america is like what 100 times bigger and they arent whining about this


----------



## Aman (Jul 23, 2006)

This would suck so much for the ones in the UK.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 23, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> There is a big diference between a light bubble and a small light bubble, smal ones barely uses any power.
> 
> I don't undrestand why the UK is whining while america is like what 100 times bigger and they arent whining about this


America doesn't give a darn about energy consumption. Sad but true =/

Nintendo if I remember correctly compared it to an LED bulb. Those take up practically nothing!


----------



## slimscane (Jul 23, 2006)

Ooooo you guys are going to like this =D
Originally posted on the Nintendo Forums, but then quickly removed.

Things are looking very nice, in my opinion; just what exactly are they hiding from us?


----------



## RockLee (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh god Oh god Oh god Oh god Oh god Oh god


----------



## slimscane (Jul 24, 2006)

Of course, it has crossed my mind that they removed it because it was false, but it all seems too plausible


----------



## RockLee (Jul 24, 2006)

I think if Nintendo shows them what it comsumes in a month, they'll get by.

Why the hell is this not in the Wii Thread? It's only about the Wii, damn it!


----------



## Aman (Jul 24, 2006)

Omg!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 24, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> The Myth of Sisyphus
> 
> This might be something stupid, but this also would mean that it is possible that the Wii might be banned in the UK because of the Wiiconnect24 which is basicly a stand by mode. I seriously hope this wont make nintendo can the idea.



I very much doubt it'll come to that. There will likely be campaigns to save power, but the likelihood of them banning the system is effectively nil. Televisions waste far more money (though the LCD's have made this less of a problem).


----------



## pajamas (Jul 24, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Ooooo you guys are going to like this =D
> Originally posted on the Nintendo Forums, but then quickly removed.
> 
> Things are looking very nice, in my opinion; just what exactly are they hiding from us?


The Nibris thing is true, but I'm not sure about the others.

I heard rumors at the beginning of the Revocycle that there would be an internal sensor bar, rather than an external one, but that seems to have been scrapped, so I don't know.

The gyroscopic headset sounds cool, but it contradicts the above statements about the nonexistence of the sensor bar.

We will see, but I don't think most of them are true, though I'd like to hope.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 24, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I very much doubt it'll come to that. There will likely be campaigns to save power, but the likelihood of them banning the system is effectively nil. Televisions waste far more money (though the LCD's have made this less of a problem).


It arent going to be campaigns they are actually planning to ban the devices


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 24, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> It arent going to be campaigns they are actually planning to ban the devices



"Even if the suggestion on standby modes is eventually phased into law in the UK, it's unlikely that this would happen for several years - meaning that none of the new generation of consoles would be affected by the law, although the manufacturers may choose to voluntarily modify their hardware in order to bring it in line with the energy review's recommendations."

That's from the article you linked, I think you're reading too far ahead. As I said I think it'll be encouraged, but we certainly won't see anything as dramatic as a ban for quite some time. And that just come down to standby modes being banned from British electronic equipment (and possibly other nations), which campaigns for people to turn things off properly in the mean time.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 24, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> The Nibris thing is true, but I'm not sure about the others.
> 
> I heard rumors at the beginning of the Revocycle that there would be an internal sensor bar, rather than an external one, but that seems to have been scrapped, so I don't know.
> 
> ...


They weren't saying that the sensor bar would be non-existant, they are just saying that it will play a different purpose than what we think, saying that all the functionality we have seen can be done without the sensor bar. Having a headset would make up for them not having a microphone in the wii mote (which I was mad about, heh), so I hope that that is true.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 26, 2006)

EXTREALMY GOOD CHANCE WII MIGHT BE REGION FREE!!!!!!!!





> This week's question: The DS has been an overwhelming success. Are you looking into using the same fundamentals -- like, for instance, its region-free standard -- for Wii?
> 
> Perrin Kaplan, vice president of marketing and corporate communications, Nintendo of America: Clearly, the success of Nintendo DS has offered a lot of lessons about what works in the marketplace -- and we certainly intend to keep our fans satisfied. For the Wii system, we are finalizing all the relevant details and will be making announcements in the coming months. We know that isn't what you all want to hear (or read) but at least we are being honest!* We will share a lot of ways people can play globally, regionally, without boundaries. You're right that the region-free approach has proved to be a successful and attractive feature for Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection on Nintendo DS *-- we have even blown the doors off our own anticipated numbers! Cost, ease-of-use and player privacy are the three things that were a focus for us with Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection. Those priorities also will apply to the Wii system.


----------



## Aman (Jul 26, 2006)

GREAT news. 

--

Michel Ancel on Rayman Raving Rabbids and Wii: ?(Wii) It?s so different from the other consoles that we decided to reconsider everything?We believe in the Wii and building gameplay around the controller. So now we are designing Raving Rabbids specifically (It?s an EXCLUSIVE!) for the Wii. It?s not just an adaptation. It?s a very special project, because this is really a revolution for us. Now we have to focus on one version - the Wii version.?  

Interesting.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 26, 2006)

> Gearbox Backs Wii
> Maker of the acclaimed Brothers in Arms games pledges support for Nintendo's upcoming console.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 26, 2006)

Wii being region free?

Badassedness. I'll update the first post...when I get to it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2006)

Thank god, region free, just what i needed to hear


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 26, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Thank god, region free, just what i needed to hear


He didn't say that it IS region free, just hinted at it


----------



## RockLee (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, it's loads better then it being hinted against, you know?

Please please please please please please be region free, Nintendo!


----------



## Aman (Jul 27, 2006)

Pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase, Nintendo, then I'll love you guys more than ever. 

*Trauma Center coming to the Wii*

Trauma Center is played somewhere in the future where a new disease called Guilt has spread. Does it feel familiar? Trauma Center: Second opinion actually is a development of the original for the DS instead of a follow-up. Graphically the game has a more adult tone and the characters feel like they're older. The new stuff that wasn't on the DS is a lot of new characters and scenarios. Everyone can talk so no text and there are new surgeries to do, like broken bones and heart transplantation. Now we can hope that doing this with a remote in thin air feels as intuitive as a stylus on a touchscreen. The game will be released in Japan this year already.

And according to Wii60, they found this article here.

The latest issue of Famitsu included several details on the much-anticipated Trauma Center: Second Opinion, the next-gen sequel to the DS sleeper hit. 

Titled Caduceus Neo in Japan, Second Opinion puts players in Kousuke Tsukimori's role. 2018 is the year as mankind is starting to feel the disastrous effects of a mysterious incurable disease called Guilth. The Caduceus organization, which discreetly works on eliminating all disease, then decides to put a stop on this human-threatening epidemic. We're then introduced to a rookie doctor named Tsukimori, who comes in contact with a patient infected with Guilth. It is Tsukimori that is expected to save humanity with a cure for the disease.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase, Nintendo, then I'll love you guys more than ever.
> 
> *Trauma Center coming to the Wii*
> 
> ...


Lol that would be great if your praticing to be a doctor, i think i'll even give a try.


----------



## Aman (Jul 27, 2006)

You, a doctor? 

I thought you were the destroying type.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2006)

^I am but it'll be fun to help somone for a change


----------



## Aman (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh well, I'm going on a vacation tonight btw, to Italy. I'll be back August 13th so I guess I'll miss a few news. T__T


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> EXTREALMY GOOD CHANCE WII MIGHT BE REGION FREE!!!!!!!!



yes, yes...my prayers have been answered. There's finnally a ray of light on this subject. It's much better that it's hinted at than flat out denied. 

The Wii Trauma center game sounds a bit interesting. I was mulling over getting it for DS, but having it on the Wii might have just sold me on at least trying it out.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2006)

^The Wii one sounds promising, plus i always wanted to pretend to be somthing of a doctor one day  The DS one wasn't very good IMO, i really disliked it but the Wii one sounds good so i think ima give it a rent. Not a highlight game but a good one, and glad to hear of it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 28, 2006)

Rayman looks good, i plan on picking that up as a later game but that Horror game just isn't getting my attention, from the bad trailer to the boring read...i just can't seem to get into it


----------



## Hylian (Jul 28, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> EXTREALMY GOOD CHANCE WII MIGHT BE REGION FREE!!!!!!!!



YAY now i can play the bleach wii game


----------



## RockLee (Jul 28, 2006)

Updated the first post, guys. Raving Rabbids is loooking much better to me, with the possibility of it being rented or maybe being bought. Sadness is probably something I wanna check out, as long as it's not too gory or something.

Oh, and _please_ post news here. I'm seeing redundant threads elsewhere. :|


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 28, 2006)

RED STEELS TRUE GRAPHICS and more getting added! the E3 built was pre mature and was only a month done since they only recevided the final wii kit a month before E3. the look of the game they truely are aiming for is right here and for all you graphic whores you can just say "wow that looks hella nice for whats going to be a cheap system*

ENJOY!



> Hello everyone! This is Stephane, the Bachelor from the Red Steel team. I?m here today to let you know a bit more about the improvements and new graphic directions we have made since E3.
> 
> In May, the graphics of the E3 demo were a work in progress. Remember, we are working on a console that is also currently in development. The console's calendar therefore conditions our own calendar. We received the Wii kit one month prior E3. It was just too short to implement the style we had in mind in the E3 version at that time.
> 
> ...






*for pics there in the article click the link.


----------



## GaaraZanta (Jul 28, 2006)

Still looks like a good xbox game.  Don't say microsoft fanboy, I own a gamecube and a ds but the graphics will never look good after you have seena  HD video of almost any fo the PS3 or 2nd and 3rd gen xbox360 games.  Hopefully the games on the Wii will be as good.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey, those aren't bad at all.

Some Xbox games _look_ next gen. Ninja Gaiden Black, anyone?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 28, 2006)

True the graphics look like Some AAA Xbox game ( high quality i mean) but they still did not use all the hardware or anything and still added more to it witch is good news but for a cheap system and what not i am pleased at what im looking at even though i can care less about the looks i want to know how much better it will play with the Wii mote.

yea rock ninja gaiden black looked really well done.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 28, 2006)

Know what game it reminds me of, breakdown just with swords instead of fist and stuff. Regardless graphics are nicer now but the gameplay still leaves me blah. Well maybe with the retro the game will be like breakdown, if so i'll pick this up.


----------



## GaaraZanta (Jul 28, 2006)

Hopefully the Wiimote will actually make the game easier to play but after alot of the E3 preview of Red Steel, they have some work to do in order to make it work.  Does anyone know if they decided to make the sword fighting freeform instead of pre-scripted swings?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 28, 2006)

GaaraZanta said:
			
		

> Hopefully the Wiimote will actually make the game easier to play but after alot of the E3 preview of Red Steel, they have some work to do in order to make it work.  Does anyone know if they decided to make the sword fighting freeform instead of pre-scripted swings?



they said they are doing a whole revamp on the sword thing and all. that e3 thing was basically a quick thing.


----------



## GaaraZanta (Jul 28, 2006)

Well thanks good to know, the whole pre-scripted swings thing sounded like one step foward, one step back.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 28, 2006)

they did say it is extreamly hard to do freeform as well not as easy as some think and i would assume its not but i am glad they are revamping the sword fighting either way.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 29, 2006)

Rumor

*Nintendo Sending Out Free Wii Dev Kits?*



> Just got word of an interesting (and totally unconfirmed) rumor from one of our insiders. It seems that Nintendo is giving Wii development kits to smaller studios. A developer in a big coastal American city apparently received a mysterious package from Nintendo. Office staff, programmers, and even the president weren't aware what was inside. The box was opened, and viola, Wii dev kit. This could be a ploy on Nintendo's part to get as many companies working on Wii games as possible. If this is true, it certainly shows Nintendo has improved its stance towards third party studios, as opposed to the iron-fisted days of yore. As I mentioned, this is totally unconfirmed, could've been some mix-up or miscommunication on the developer's end, but it does come from a good source. Do what you will with this tidbit. Brian Ashcraft







> W i i
> 
> - Ubisoft revealed that the development cost of its Wii launch title Red Steel is 10 million Euros (US$12.75 million), the game will have approximately 13 hours playtime. Wii is the cheapest to develop amongst the 3 next-gen consoles.












> According to a French Radio station who had a chance to play with the Wii and Red Steel reports that the cost for the production of Red Steel is at 10 Million Euros; an estimated $12.75 Million USD. Red Steel is known to have approx. 13 hours of playtime and being that it is a major production proves that the Wii is easily the cheapest ?next-gen? option for developers. Currently it is known that the ?initial investment? for a PS3 game is at least $17.6 Million USD, and that?s before production itself.





*
Business Week all jazzed up for Wii launch*



> Over at Business Week Online, there's a fairly good breakdown of the impending launch showdown between Nintendo's Wii and Sony's PlayStation 3. Based purely on stats and current trends, Business Week predicts the Wii may possibly outshine the PS3 at launch in ways that maybe weren't foreseen when both consoles were originally announced. As they say, "With sales and profits rising and its share price at a four-and-a-half-year high, few would disagree that these are heady days for Nintendo."
> 
> To back up this rainbow road set up for Nintendo, BW points to the success of the DS vs. the PSP and also the development community's response to both companies. Some of those key factors noted in the article include:
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2006)

^I do, since both systems will come out near christmas and sellout of whatever they have. Outsell each othere? How when both will have the same amount of systems out.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 29, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> ^I do, since both systems will come out near christmas and sellout of whatever they have. Outsell each othere? How when both will have the same amount of systems out.


When did anybody say that they will ship out the same amount of systems?

We dont know how many wii's nor PS3's will be shipped out

I am sure there will be less PS3's since the successfull cell chips being made are only 40% of the print plates


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2006)

I remember watching E3 and seeing them say PS3 will ship 6 Mil systems before March and Wii said around the same amount.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 29, 2006)

Yes but, and I know people hate to go into this, (expecially you mtf lol) but the price of the PS3 may very well be what makes that difference, be it small or big, at launch. I know alot of people that want the PS3 but honestly they can't afford it, as alot of people dont just have $600 to go throwing around. Now I know this doesn't make any argument about how good the PS3 will be, I have no doubt it will be a good system, its just the average person (the majority of people who bought the PS2) can't afford that price tag.

Now this by no means..means.. lol that the Wii will sell any better because of this. Just because Sony may sell less, its not going to make more people go buy the Wii. If people wan't a PS3 they're going to wait and save for it, instead of going and getting the cheaper Wii when in the end they still really just want the PS3. 

So its all up to the consumers, if they're going to want to spend their money or not. I don't think price will decide who comes out on top, but I do think it may effect the sales of the PS3.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 29, 2006)

The price wouldn't be the problem 2Shea, the problem comes in with the difficulty of manufacturing the PS3, which they are already having problems with; although both the Wii and the PS3 are actually being made now, the Wii is much easier to produce. The Wii is also _supposed_ to come out before the PS3, so with that logic, the Wii could have a good bit more this holiday season, compared to PS3. but it won't be because of the PS3's cost. Both will sell out completely, I imagine.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2006)

Yeah the first few months really don't show any advantage on each othere since both come out near christmas so that's like autosales, price doesn't matter then. If it came out in march like the PSP i would agree with you 2shea


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 29, 2006)

Well even though around the holidays people spend like crazy and such, I still think it may effect it somewhat. I'm not saying its going to be anything huge, just enough to be noticeable, because after all $600 is quite a bit of money for the average person. Now then again I may be 100% wrong, and people will go out and buy it no matter what, charge it on their credit card and just go more into debt, but that just shows how stupid people can get around the holidays lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Well even though around the holidays people spend like crazy and such, I still think it may effect it somewhat. I'm not saying its going to be anything huge, just enough to be noticeable, because after all $600 is quite a bit of money for the average person. Now then again I may be 100% wrong, and people will go out and buy it no matter what, charge it on their credit card and just go more into debt, but that just shows how stupid people can get around the holidays lol.


Gotta watch that video, 9 year old playing xbox live = parents get them anything. Point i'm trying to make is both will sell out, it's around march/aprial where we see who will go ahead, i think it's easily going to be Wii who sells more then ps3 for the first and maybe second year but the third year, it's a price drop for PS3 = huge sales. I mean it's how you want to look at it, but in the end there won't be such a HUGE gap this time


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 29, 2006)

Yeah, I don't think there will be any kind of huge gap between sales either way, I think in the end both will prosper equally well, and I believe w/ the PS3's price drop in about 1 1/2-2 years it will sell even better.

And yeah, parents need to learn some restraint lol, our society is quite messed up in that way now days. But it's good for console companies haha. Ah well, I think this holiday season will be interesting, but I don't thing either is going to blow eachother out of the water, at any time.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 29, 2006)

Yeah, anyways, it probably won't just be the average consumer, it will probably be the early adopters, and they don't really mind at paying such a high price.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 29, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Gotta watch that video, 9 year old playing xbox live = parents get them anything. Point i'm trying to make is both will sell out, it's around march/aprial where we see who will go ahead, i think it's easily going to be Wii who sells more then ps3 for the first and maybe second year but the third year, it's a price drop for PS3 = huge sales. I mean it's how you want to look at it, but in the end there won't be such a HUGE gap this time


XBOX aint 600 dollar  You got to agree on that, its been years sine we have had a console that expensive


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> XBOX aint 600 dollar  You got to agree on that, its been years sine we have had a console that expensive


Jea it is high, but think of it this way. Stupid parents go and get the cheaper 500 model, we win since we'll get the right ones. It's still going to sell well, i remember everyone getting like a NEW dvd player back in the days = 800 dollers = no problem. It'll sell regardless of the price during holiday seasons, like I said, i think aprial we'll see a huge jump for nintendo and as the years go on it'll be highest seller because of Japan's support aswell and then PS3 price down and in the end i can see the PS3 and Wii closely together in sales. XBOX 360? Never, without japan that's half your stock


----------



## GaaraZanta (Jul 29, 2006)

I agree the PS3 could sell well if Sony market's it as like a high end computer that can play games easily but for a much lower price and without all the hassle involved with playing games on a PC.  That may be hard to do but I agree with crazymtf when he says that people will go and buy it anyway, I mean people bought $400 60gb Ipods, whats to stop them from buying a $600 60gb PS3?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 29, 2006)

garra the peopl who buy 400 dollar i pods are like the hardcore gamers of Sony. Casuel people do not spend that much.

also all this should be in the ps3 news thread.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> garra the peopl who buy 400 dollar i pods are like the hardcore gamers of Sony. Casuel people do not spend that much.
> 
> also all this should be in the ps3 news thread.


Hardcore gamers? My grandma bought a 400 doller ipod


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 29, 2006)

for you probabaly not herself . Casuel gamers do not spend that much on a console. i mean sales will show after the holidays.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> for you probabaly not herself . Casuel gamers do not spend that much on a console. i mean sales will show after the holidays.


No i bought myself a ipod and my mother and sister did aswell, sister getting the Nano like myself and my mother getting the 60 gig...I think you should check the word casuel again before you keep going  And if you read right i said during the holidays, that's what he was refering to...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 29, 2006)

sheesh i should not have posted that last article only wanted to for the poll information thats in it =/


----------



## GaaraZanta (Jul 29, 2006)

The information you posted was very intresting, some of it I hadn't heard of yet.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2006)

GaaraZanta said:
			
		

> The information you posted was very intresting, some of it I hadn't heard of yet.


Jea it's been like that since E3 though i have a feeling it'll somewhat change come TGS


----------



## Smallkeller (Jul 29, 2006)

the wii look good i want it


----------



## Smallkeller (Jul 29, 2006)

must have the nindendo wii


----------



## RockLee (Jul 29, 2006)

> No i bought myself a ipod and my mother and sister did aswell, sister getting the Nano like myself and my mother getting the 60 gig...I think you should check the word casuel again before you keep going  And if you read right i said during the holidays, that's what he was refering to...



Dude. You are the exception. No one I know has that many iPods, with the exception of a Mac family I know.

Sure, some people are willing to drop that much. You have to admit that a large percentage of the PS2's customers were those that don't have much money and waited till the 200$ price point hit and there was plenty of cheap software floating around.

Actually, that's what counts towards the PS1's success more than anything. In South America, the PS1 is *the* system, bar none. That's the only console the exists over there. The reason? It's dirt cheap, around 30$ US dollars or less, and all games are pirated. I don't think any software developer has turned a profit or made a penny from sales in South America. Regardless, the PS1 has been consistently selling there, thus Sony's crowing about 103 Million consoles sold over a period of 10 years. That is true, but mainly because of the cheap software and currently cheap hardware. Games over there are literally 1$ or less.

That was seriously off topic. xD

Also, I do think that Nintendo will have more Wii units out before PS3 does. The PS3 has yields of 10-20% for it's Cell processor; that means fewer units roll off of the production lines.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 29, 2006)

Major update on the first page! Many links added!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 29, 2006)

I just noticed this while looking at red steel's blog.

It seems they changed the second Z button on the nunchuck unit from a trigger like we know them to a round button/trigger

This picture was first



then in the recent blog they posted this picture



Notice how that the top button on the nunchuck has changed?  

I liked this about the recent blog from stephane bachelet who is in charge of graphics



> I’ll explain to you at the end of July all the improvements and new graphic directions we have made since E3.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 29, 2006)

still 2 things that are wrong with the front page. On the sadness part you have Delayed till quater 4th 2007 how can it be delayed when that was the first date that was ever given to us? 

also the memory card thing is also wrong you have

"Memory Expansion: 2 SD Memory Cards"

when it should say 1 SD memory card . because the Wii cannot fit 2 SD memory card's there is only one slot that can fit only 1 SD memory card.

also we know that the systems memory uses 1tsram the same thing on the PS3/Xbox360 so i belive that should be in there as well.

but great work none the less.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> *Dude. You are the exception. No one I know has that many iPods, with the exception of a Mac family I know.*
> Sure, some people are willing to drop that much. You have to admit that a large percentage of the PS2's customers were those that don't have much money and waited till the 200$ price point hit and there was plenty of cheap software floating around.
> 
> Actually, that's what counts towards the PS1's success more than anything. In South America, the PS1 is *the* system, bar none. That's the only console the exists over there. The reason? It's dirt cheap, around 30$ US dollars or less, and all games are pirated. I don't think any software developer has turned a profit or made a penny from sales in South America. Regardless, the PS1 has been consistently selling there, thus Sony's crowing about 103 Million consoles sold over a period of 10 years. That is true, but mainly because of the cheap software and currently cheap hardware. Games over there are literally 1$ or less.
> ...


Bold - Sorry, it's just around here so many people have so many, i keep forgetting New York is just rich i guess..i donno, it just seems everywhere else is hard to earn money


----------



## RockLee (Jul 29, 2006)

> still 2 things that are wrong with the front page. On the sadness part you have Delayed till quater 4th 2007 how can it be delayed when that was the first date that was ever given to us?


I was using the developer's words. Apparantly they had hoped for something sooner at some point.


> also the memory card thing is also wrong you have
> 
> "Memory Expansion: 2 SD Memory Cards"


My bad. When I posted the specs, it was supposedly two, and I guess it got reduced to 1 along the way and I didn't notice it. Fixing.



> also we know that the systems memory uses 1tsram the same thing on the PS3/Xbox360 so i belive that should be in there as well.


What the hell is that, and where should I put it?

Also, it's interesting that it shares a characteristic with the mighty PS3/360 powerhouses.

Edit:



> Bold - Sorry, it's just around here so many people have so many, i keep forgetting New York is just rich i guess..i donno, it just seems everywhere else is hard to earn money



Not quite, there are affluent areas in Miami as well. I have affluent friends, ones who trade in iPods and upgrade as soon as they can. However, they aren't the norm. The majority of people that have an iPod opt for the shuffle or for the Nano, and that's usually a 1 per family deal.

Different strokes for different folks, I guess.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 29, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> I was using the developer's words. Apparantly they had hoped for something sooner at some point.
> 
> 
> My bad. When I posted the specs, it was supposedly two, and I guess it got reduced to 1 along the way and I didn't notice it. Fixing.
> ...




Wikipedia and ign when they got the offical spec sheet had only 1 sd memory card slot.

1Tsram is basically the type of memory its going to use meaning faster speeds etc. I would put this in the memory aera like. Type of ram used 1tSram ( same as ps3/xbo360) but do not know the correct amount yet. Ign has stated the ram would be aroudn 124 megs or something like that i have to double check because it was in the same article where i got the 1Tsram from.

about sadness well i guess you could say delayed jus that the game got so much bigger it would come out later so i geuss its all good. honestly i cannot wait for that game .

but for a better defintion here you go



> 1T-SRAM is MoSys's implementation of embedded-DRAM on a conventional digital-logic (standard-cell) ASIC process.
> 
> Conventional DRAM devices (ICs) are designed and built for foundry production lines tweaked to maximize bit density, rendering traditional a DRAM-cell layout incompatible with nearly all commercial digital-logic CMOS foundry processes. Embedded-DRAM is essentially the same RAM-cell ported to a CMOS digital-logic foundry process, allowing a designer to pair a digital-logic circuit with a sizable quantity of embedded-RAM.
> 
> In development since the early 1990s, MoSys's 1T-SRAM combines the high speed of SRAM with the high bit-density and lower-power consumption of embedded DRAM. MoSyS markets 1T-SRAM as physical IP for embedded (on-die) use in SOC applications. It is available on a variety of foundry processes, including (but not limited to) NEC, TSMC, and UMC. In common industry parlance, many engineers use the terms 1T-SRAM and "embedded DRAM" interchangeably, as some foundy processes only provide Mosys's offering in lieu of e-DRAM. However, other foundries list the two as clearly distinct offerings.





> In the context of SOC design (wireless processors, graphics controllers, media player chipset, etc.), MoSys 1T-SRAM is a compelling alternative to traditional e-DRAM. 1T-SRAM boasts faster speed than e-DRAM (though not as fast as 6T-SRAM), and delivers nearly the same bit/area density. On most of the foundry processes, designs with e-DRAM require additional masking-steps, adding to per/wafer cost. MoSys's 1T-SRAM does not require additional processing steps, offseting 1T-SRAM's lower bit/density (in terms of cost per memory bit.)
> 
> 1T-SRAM is also available in device (IC) form. The Nintendo GameCube is the first video game system to use 1T-SRAM as a primary (main) memory storage; the Gamecube possesses several dedicated 1T-SRAM devices. 1T-SRAM will also be used in Nintendo's upcoming Wii console.
> 
> It is important to point out that no single RAM fulfills the requirements of all applications. For extremely large (>1MB) on-chip RAM, e-DRAM is generally preferred. For high-speed applications, SRAM remains dominant. 1T-SRAM fits in between, overlapping quite well with e-DRAM.





> For more information on the technology, see 1T DRAM. Below are the specifications retrieved from a year 2000 presentation by MoSys:
> 
> Size: 128 MB Speed: 600 MHz Channel Length: ~.13?m
> 
> ...



i hope that answers your question =)



EDIT

whoops


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 29, 2006)

they proabably will try but nintendo has stated that they are working very hard on for that not to happen i forget what its called that they are going ot use. but when i read it right now it sounds to impossible.  but after a year maybe who knows.


----------



## GaaraZanta (Jul 29, 2006)

I wanted to know not for putting illegal ROMs( since I'll probably be able to get most of the good games from the nes/genesis era on the virtual console) but it would be nice if we were able to put/execute homebrew apps on the Wii.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 29, 2006)

Anything with internal memory will and can be hacked


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 29, 2006)

GaaraZanta said:
			
		

> I wanted to know not for putting illegal ROMs( since I'll probably be able to get most of the good games from the nes/genesis era on the virtual console) but it would be nice if we were able to put/execute homebrew apps on the Wii.


they have a thing called DCEs or something like that where the ROM is impleted with this DCE and if this is not there it will not communicate with the wii also there is something else and the only person with these DCE's are nintendo. i compleatly forget btu there was a huge thing about it at gamefaqs.


----------



## GaaraZanta (Jul 29, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> they have a thing called DCEs or something like that where the ROM is impleted with this DCE and if this is not there it will not communicate with the wii also there is something else and the only person with these DCE's are nintendo. i compleatly forget btu there was a huge thing about it at gamefaqs.



I see, do you have a link to this article from gamefaq?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 29, 2006)

honestly i do not nintendo mentioned about the ditial rights copy magement software back in 2005 s E3. when i want to go searching again i will post it up.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2006)

Everything gets hacked someway, damn nerds live amoungest us.


----------



## GaaraZanta (Jul 29, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> honestly i do not nintendo mentioned about the ditial rights copy magement software back in 2005 s E3. when i want to go searching again i will post it up.



Well I'll go look around and see if I can find it and save you the trouble but thanks in advanced if i can't find it.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 29, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Jea it is high, but think of it this way. Stupid parents go and get the cheaper 500 model, we win since we'll get the right ones. It's still going to sell well, i remember everyone getting like a NEW dvd player back in the days = 800 dollers = no problem. It'll sell regardless of the price during holiday seasons, like I said, i think aprial we'll see a huge jump for nintendo and as the years go on it'll be highest seller because of Japan's support aswell and then PS3 price down and in the end i can see the PS3 and Wii closely together in sales. XBOX 360? Never, without japan that's half your stock


dude, the 360 could still end up in second even if sales never pick up in Japan.

You guys want some news?
Hideo Kojima Designing Snake's Level is SSBB?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> dude, the 360 could still end up in second even if sales never pick up in Japan.
> 
> You guys want some news?
> Hideo Kojima Designing Snake's Level is SSBB?




your right it can but if the wii sells over 10 million in japan alone xbox cannot be in second any more can they? 

o and i beat you on the free dev kits


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 30, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> *dude, the 360 could still end up in second even if sales never pick up in Japan.*
> 
> You guys want some news?
> Hideo Kojima Designing Snake's Level is SSBB?


Bold - I seriously doubt that. I love my XBOX 360 but i doubt it  

Thanks for the First link, cool news, Sending out free wii's was posted by SS3 already.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 30, 2006)

Ah, you did Ssj? I must have missed it, sorry 

The 360 could totally end up in second without major support from the japanese market, I mean, the Xbox did it, did it not? And this time around the fight looks a little less clear cut (meaning, Sony isn't going to have a sweeping victory, it just isn't going to happen), but I do think that Wii will win overall, and if that is the case, Wii selling 10 million in japan alone wouldn't effect 2nd place.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2006)

The way the 360 is going I don't think it's going to make any momentum in Japan at all.  Japan may not have as much clout as it used to, but if the 360 cannot make a dent I really doubt it can become the #1 system worldwide.


----------



## GaaraZanta (Jul 30, 2006)

Getting 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place in the 'console wars' doesn't matter as much anymore, Nintendo can still make more of a profit than Sony and Microsoft even if it sell way less systems.  I was reading an article( I'll try to find the link) that talked about how microsoft is in this as a way long term strategy to mess up Sony, even if it cost them billions.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2006)

I completely agree with you, but being no.1 is still a big thing and many still care about it


----------



## slimscane (Jul 30, 2006)

Well, like I said, I don't think it can win without japan either, therefore I don't really think it will win, but we will see. Anyways, PS3 keeps getting bad news, well rejoice! Now it is Wii's turn


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2006)

thats old to  and really not bad news well not to bad but some negative stuff about it . 

thing is ps2 could not handle some games either but everyone forgets about that  

i think there was one more bad article about the Wii i have to double check but im raiding in EQ atm.

japan is an infulence expecially since they said the DS revived the market over there if the Wii sold as fast as DS did that would be intresting. if Xbox did i would be shocked as hell.

@ garra

your right as long as nintendo makes a good profit they will be here to stay. been in the business 20 years + now and been doing gaming since the 19th century. danm wish i had there bank account.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 30, 2006)

, you've already posted that news too? It just went up on Digg 

Yeah, it couldn't handle Morrowind and the like, but still, reminds us that the Wii, like all systems, isn't perfect; with all the good news people are likely to get dissillusioned


----------



## Shiron (Jul 30, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Well, like I said, I don't think it can win without japan either, therefore I don't really think it will win, but we will see. Anyways, PS3 keeps getting bad news, well rejoice! Now it is Wii's turn


I agree with these people:


			
				kenofthedead said:
			
		

> There were games the PS2 could not handle that the Gamecube and X-Box could.
> There were games the PS2 could run that the Sega Saturn could not run.
> PC gaming is mostly games that can't be played on older PCs, and some old games can't play on newer PCs.
> It's technology and how the company wants their game to look, nothing more.
> ...





			
				mikeh said:
			
		

> How is this negative about the Wii? Plenty of games come out on some systems and not other, this really sholdnt even be a news story. Look at how many PC/Xbox games there are that dont come to the PS2, no one is writing stories about those.





			
				Klaymen said:
			
		

> I'm a big fan of free Radical...but really now the last thing we need is another FPS game where you play some sort of military/army/merc/cop who goes to save a wife/girlfriend/hostage/partner from a corrupt government/alien/bag guy. This only means there will be more room on the shelves for things like Guitar Hero Wii (with port 1 guitar, port 2 accompanying guitar, and port 3&4 Wii controller drumsticks Band mode....are you hearing this Red Octane?!?).


----------



## slimscane (Jul 30, 2006)

It was a negative of the Playstation 2 and something that always, in a way, plagued it. The fact that the Wii isn't as powerfull as the other systems has been known by everyone for a long time, but we hear about people not making games for PS3 because of development costs, so why can't people not making games for Wii because of system limitations also be news?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 30, 2006)

GaaraZanta said:
			
		

> *Getting 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place in the 'console wars' doesn't matter as much anymore*, Nintendo can still make more of a profit than Sony and Microsoft even if it sell way less systems.  I was reading an article( I'll try to find the link) that talked about how microsoft is in this as a way long term strategy to mess up Sony, even if it cost them billions.


Quoted for the truth, it really doesn't


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> It was a negative of the Playstation 2 and something that always, in a way, plagued it. The fact that the Wii isn't as powerfull as the other systems has been known by everyone for a long time, but we hear about people not making games for PS3 because of development costs, so why can't people not making games for Wii because of system limitations also be news?



Your correct but i think what they mean is they cannot direclty port it im sure if they made the game less graphical to a little bit above Xbox standards they can. Just like Resident Evil 4 they could not exaxtly port that because the GC was more powerful than Ps2.

but you are right it is bad news but news that we kinda allready knew that the Wii could never handle high end graphic games from the 360/ps3.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah, that's true. But sometimes it isn't about just graphics, like, the needed horsepower to do advanced physics and the like.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2006)

same thing happened with ps2 etc i knew it was less. all that link tells me is something i allready knew and really all they did was " this ps3 game cannot work on the Wii" witch is like  umm no duh? if it was built from the ground up on wii then it would.

still that was the first bad news i heard on wii in a loooong time but really was nothing that bad.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 30, 2006)

I suppose that is true  It would take a heck of a lot of worse news than that to bring Wii down from the good news high it is on right now.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll add in the Kojima news. To be honest, I saw this a couple of days ago on Gaf, but didn't think much of it. I'll add it, regardless.

The Free Radical thing, I won't be adding that. That's just lame, to be honest. I mean, GC was more powerful than PS2. That sure as hell didn;t stop them from selling it on the PS2. To be honest, I played it multiplayer and co-op, and it wasn't that fun. I'm probably in the minority, though.

Now, if SquareEnix said the weren't going to do any sort of FF on Wii, that'd be cause for worry.

Updating first post.


----------



## GaaraZanta (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm not going to cry over the free Radical deal, I mean we are going to get enough FPS already and if i need to play a FPS i'll do it on my PC.  But hopefully the FPS crown will get over the graphics is everything and actually make some good FPSs for the Wii( like MP3orruption seems to be shaping up to be).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2006)

GaaraZanta said:
			
		

> I'm not going to cry over the free Radical deal, I mean we are going to get enough FPS already and if i need to play a FPS i'll do it on my PC.  But hopefully the FPS crown will get over the graphics is everything and actually make some good FPSs for the Wii( like MP3orruption seems to be shaping up to be).



i hope the Wii mote controls better than PC FPs's meansing since they have an analog stick for movent ( witch a keyboard does not have) though the Wii mote acts like a mouse i seriously cannot wait to try it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 30, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> i hope the Wii mote controls better than PC FPs's meansing since they have an analog stick for movent ( witch a keyboard does not have) though the Wii mote acts like a mouse i seriously cannot wait to try it.


Just out of curiousity if the Wii mote sucks what'll happen?


----------



## slimscane (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah, just another FPS doesn't really matter, but to be honest, I am still kind of sceptical on how they will handle on the Wii, and I always have been. It is just the whole deal with turning around in a cirlce. The current way that they are handling FPS (or so it seems) is to place an invisible rectangle (square, whatever) in the center of the screen where the wii-mote acts like a light gun, and then out side of that, it turns the screen. I can't help but feel like that is a convoluted system, and it definitly isn't like a PC. With a mouse, you move the mouse and the screen moves with it, but that just isn't possible with a wii-mote, because you can't pick the wii-mote off of the desk to repossition it to turn around easily, it is always "on" so to speak. I don't know though, I am really tired, and I am going to bed, but while we are on the subject, that is the one thing about the system that still worries me, and it worries me more so, because it was the thing that originally got me excited about the controller untill I thought about it more.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2006)

then it wont sell but seeing how it allready works well and people so far love it i dont see it sucking.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 30, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> then it wont sell but seeing how it allready works well and people so far love it i dont see it sucking.


Well i'm just asking. Will you use the retro controller as back up?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Yeah, just another FPS doesn't really matter, but to be honest, I am still kind of sceptical on how they will handle on the Wii, and I always have been. It is just the whole deal with turning around in a cirlce. The current way that they are handling FPS (or so it seems) is to place an invisible rectangle (square, whatever) in the center of the screen where the wii-mote acts like a light gun, and then out side of that, it turns the screen. I can't help but feel like that is a convoluted system, and it definitly isn't like a PC. With a mouse, you move the mouse and the screen moves with it, but that just isn't possible with a wii-mote, because you can't pick the wii-mote off of the desk to repossition it to turn around easily, it is always "on" so to speak. I don't know though, I am really tired, and I am going to bed, but while we are on the subject, that is the one thing about the system that still worries me, and it worries me more so, because it was the thing that originally got me excited about the controller untill I thought about it more.



the thing about the square does not act like as a light gun they still move around it but when they reach the end of that square it goes back to normal speed not fast speed like a mouse. but developers are chaning that Red steel and MP3 have stated that they are ddealing with that issue to make it feel like a mouse. the developers did that box thing at first because they did not know how to realy utalize it. then it donked on them around the time of E3 and shortly after

 the wii mote your facing the wii mote to the screen the wii mote can do the same thing as  a mouse in terms of speed, jumping , aiming etc.

@ crazy i will use the retro controller for VC games but i dont think you can play it with normal Wii games maybe some but i did not see that.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm pretty sure some of the first FPS' on the Wii will probably carry an option to use the Retro. If the Mote proves to be inherantly superior, then it'll be used more. If the Retro is the way to go, then so it shall be.

At this point, I don't care anymore. I just want it to arrive and see how it plays, really.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2006)

well the thing is so far there are no options developers have said that  this way is the only way to control this game the retro controller was brought out because of the VC games rreally because thats all the announced.

though i hope that it comes with the Wii. but i highly doubt that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 30, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Just out of curiousity if the Wii mote sucks what'll happen?


I doub't it will suck if so many people liked it o_o

I played resident evil 4 with goofy with link's bow on a wii in my dream and if it works only half as good as that then it still rawks


----------



## RockLee (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice dreams. xD

As for the retro, that'll probably be a bundle. I'd rather buy the bundle, though.

Damn it, every Nintendo console forces me to buy 4 controllers. (N64 onwards!)


----------



## slimscane (Jul 30, 2006)

I still don't understand how it could work like a mouse, unless there was some button that you used to turn the wiimote off for a second while you can reposition it to continue turning, or something  Ssj, draw me a diagram, maybe that will help me understand better. I get how the FPS could work, but the movement wouldn't be direct, I mean, it wouldn't be like, you move the wii mote and the screen moves a proportional amount; it would have to be like, you move the wii mote left and depending on how far you move it left that determines how fast you spin left, but I don't think that that would work as well a mouse. Hmm, unless it was like how I just stated, but there was a button that let you aim, sort of like in Goldeneye.

RockLee, now you have to buy Eight  4 Wii motes and 4 Retros!


----------



## GaaraZanta (Jul 30, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> well the thing is so far there are no options developers have said that  this way is the only way to control this game the retro controller was brought out because of the VC games rreally because thats all the announced.
> 
> though i hope that it comes with the Wii. but i highly doubt that.



I hope that the retro controller comes with the Wii also, even if it raises the price by $20 or so, it will save a lot of trouble of going to the store again or buying it separate as a peripheral.  Also if its not included it will be seen as a peripheral which I think would be bad but hopefully they will include it.  Does anyone know if they have changed their minds on whether the DVD playback will be separate or included?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 30, 2006)

> *in the latest issue of its Otona Fami (the casual version of the Weekly Famitsu), Enterbrain has made a study on the approaching launch of the Wii and the PS3, with Nintendo's machine winning over gamers, retailers and developers.*
> 
> ImageGamers (216 participants):
> 
> ...



I wonder why female students like the PS3 more, I mean do students have that much?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 30, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I wonder why female students like the PS3 more, I mean do students have that much?


I'd say it's prob because they know more sony products? Tv? Playstation? DVD's? I think half guessed. In america it be the same for SCHOOL girls, not regular girls/women together...that would be a close call here.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 31, 2006)

*Nintendo Wii News | Ad Campaign Begins*



> MTV.com seems to be the home of Nintendo Wii adverts this year. Following in the footsteps of the late May teaser ads, Nintendo now have placed rollover Wii ads on the site showing off gameplay movies for many top titles including Metroid Prime 3 and Super Mario Galaxy. There is also a sidebar which allows you to tell a friend about Wii, sign up to the Wii newsletter and visit the Wii site.
> 
> Nintendo also announced that the Nintendo Fusion Tour (a tour which combines music and videogames) will carry the Nintendo Wii in some form. No news on whether or not it'll be playable but it seems likely that this will be the first opportunity for the public to play a Wii. The tour is headlined by Hawthorne Heights and you can get all the latest info (including tour dates) on Link removed. Please note this tour is for the USA only, so if you are from elsewhere then please don't get your hopes up.







*Rayman Raving Rabbids Nintendo Wii Screenshots and Q&A with Ubisoft's Michel Ancel
*

the silhouettes in 255   < i know ign had something up about Rayman but not sure if there was a Q&A with it so here is this.



*RUMOR!*



> - Nintendo Wii?s ?Broadway? CPU operates at 729MHZ with a maximum bandwith of 1.9gbyte/sec.
> - Nintendo Wii?s ?HollyWood? GPU is clocked at 243MHZ, the internal memory of it includes 3mb of embedded graphics memory and 24megabytes of high speed main memory.
> - 64megabytes of GDDR3 (MEM2) as the external main memory. Just like the internal memory, it can be accessed from the CPU and GPU with a maximum bandwidth of 4gbytes/sec and can also store programs in the MEM2.
> - The GPU of the Wii is identical to the GC?s but it is on average 1.5X faster.





now i know what you are saying we know some of the specs yes but not all. So far this is a rumor , what i mean the accual GPU speeds etc.

*ANOTHER RUMOR!* ( but a pretty danm good one )

*Ready 2 Rumble 3 Exclusively To Wii?*



> Wii may have scored a major coup, if rumors are to be believed. There is a report from a French gaming website that the Ready 2 Rumble series is about to make a comeback, and solely on Nintendo Wii.
> 
> Here's the word from Jeux France, loosely (and we do mean loosely) translated by Google:
> 
> ...



Link removed


----------



## hyakku (Jul 31, 2006)

*Wii Specs?*

Well apparantly there has been some alleged leaking of the Wii specs, and they are interesting to say the least:



> Wii's "Broadway" CPU runs at 729 MHz; 243 MHz 64-bit memory bus (max. bandwidth: 1.9 GB/sec)
> "Hollywood" GPU runs at 243 MHz, with 3 MB of internal graphics memory and 24 MB of high speed main memory (same GPU as in the Gamecube, but runs faster)
> 
> External Main Memory consists of 64 MB of GDDR3 RAM.
> ...



The rest can be found here:
FBI Annual Crime Statistics


This is interesting because it is basically a gamecube or xbox like hardware with a DVD drive and some memory to save your games in. I was expecting a bit more, but seeing what they did with the original Xbox, I'm not to upset because I know nintendo can still make good looking shit (Twilight princess is an EXCELLENT example). Still, I guess there thinking was if they make it less hardware focused then they could save money and deliver the gamers a bettere experience. What do yall think?


----------



## Platinum-Pimpette (Jul 31, 2006)

-- Nintendo has said all along that the Wii will be a weak console. I am not surprized at all that the hardware is weak. But as a Nintendo Fangirl, im still very dissapointed if those specs turn out to be real. I had very low-expectations for the specs, and they couldn't even rise beyond that. 

I simply can't stand how Nintendo likes telling us what we want - Nintendo said good riddance to RPG's on the console on the the N64 the same generation RPG's exploded to become one of the biggest genre's in the world. Nintendo said they don't need 3rd party support when consoles like Sony locked in 3rd party support that would ensure domination for 2 generations. Nintendo is now telling us that we don't want powerful graphics, when the majority of the people are buying consoles based off graphics. If those specs are infact real, then the console price better be $150. Im not paying anymore then that. I suppoe now, the only thing magical that the " Wii " can do is to do an " XBOX 360 " and magically double the RAM before the console comes out.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 31, 2006)

Nintendo is good at making weak consoles. They did it with DS and it worked, so i'm sure Nintendo's Wii will be fine. Graphics don't make everything. Each system is design to hit a certin intrest is all


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 31, 2006)

hyakke i posted the same thing. and clearly it is a RUMOR at the moment.

but you guys have to look at current gen no system but the PS2 got maxed out ( ps2 beaing the weakest out of the three and heck the dreamcast was more powerful than it) but it did really goodl.

GC or Xbox never reached there top of there game ( and look how resident evil 4 looked and Ninja gaiden black) 

But is nintendo right for going the weakest? who knows but they have good points to back that up.

less than 19 % of americans own HDTV's to enojoy these high end graphics in the 360/ps3. Also nintendo has allways been a family product keeping prices low how they see it 400 to 600 dollars is ridiuclous. Is iT? alot of people think so.

They made the console a little bit stronger than a Xbox and IMO visualy thats pretty good because if Xbox is not maxed out yet and giving us great looking games ( ninja gaiden black etc) then why should we be worried? true i want to see Zelda in HD like everyone else but its not like the graphics on the Wii will be dissapointing. In Fact with latest Red Steel stuff and Rayman i have to say they are going along pretty well.

They want to reinvent gaming with the way we play games and honestly Gameplay becomes first and graphics second if the Wii mote devilivers ( and so far from what everyone has been saying about it when they are playing it being WoWed and what not) i cannot wait .

also you got to remeber that they are not only aiming at us but aiming at Non Gamers. DS got Non Gamers into gaming and it was because of the Software not the graphics and because of the price etc. If wii does the same we can see alot of games for everyone and thats what i am hoping for.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah, none of them were really maxed out, but an N64 could never make a NGC quality game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 31, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Yeah, none of them were really maxed out, but an N64 could never make a NGC quality game.



Good point but your thinking that PS3 games should automatically go on the Wii , I think not because i much rather own Wii content and new ideas to spread out instread of just throwing left overs everywhere.

You say Quality  , in terms of graphics the N64 cannot but in gameplay it sure as hell can. Goldeneye 007 in gameplay /s tory / multiplayer is much better then the FPS's on GC.  Mario 64 is much better than Mario for GC . Zelda OOT is better than Windwaker. 

I mean quality can do a far way and not just rely on graphics to do so. Look at brain age that is acculy one hell of a game but has shit for graphics. NSMB is another great example.

Now if developers wanted to port games of coures they cannot simply port a Ps3 game to a Wii but IMO thats all fine and dandy the Wii is not a porting machine. but i will go out on a limb and say the Next verison of Zelda will blow alot of ps3/Xbox360 games out of the water in terms of Quality ( im talking about one being built from the ground up on Wii)


----------



## Platinum-Pimpette (Jul 31, 2006)

-- Well Nintendo better damn well atleast add shader abilities...i really hope they do. There's no way they should go into next-gen gaming without it. They might not make or break games, but it would still make for some great eye-candy. 



-- If Nintendo can give the Wii atleast half the specs of the XBOX 360 (as in 1.6 Ghz processor, 24 Pixel and Vertex Shaders and 256 Mb of total RAM) it would in most instances look better than XBOX 360 because it would be tuned for efficiency and taking out all latency.But as of right now, it can barely outclass the XBOX. Especially considering that shaders have to be programmed through software.


-- But i doubt Nintendo cares that much anyway. 

-- I know i sould like a graphics whore, but i just don't understand why we can't have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 31, 2006)

If i remeber back when ign had this up. They do have some nice stuff in the GPU for developers to play with and yes they do have shaders just not as advanced as 360/ps3's.

but of course we will not know the full out right of the console until september or later is my guess. the Eye candy in Red steel so far looks pretty darn good for such a cheap system.

thing i also like about nintendo this gen is the cheapness to make games on that system . Games like sadness would never see the light of day on a  ps3/360 because of development costs etc but they can bring this stuff to Wii and make a huge hit for less development costs. ( sadness seems pretty intresting so far ) 

I hope DS 3rd parties jump on board as well so far some are but if all of the mcame that would be itnresting to see what they can do.

i want to know what type of game Koijima will make on the Wii since he is excited about it.

also i want to know what type of game the developers of disigai will make on the wii ( the best straegy game so far to date with no so great graphics 

Super Mario galaxy is a very good looking game  its also a platformer and was pretty intresting.

you also have to know we do not officaly know the toatl about of ram on the system ( or it would be up on teh first page) from those rumors is has over 125 megs but you can still pump out good stuff and those GPU rumor specs are not bad at all . but when comparing them to ps3/360 ye they would be then.

In the End its all about the games and i have no doubt Wii games can be just as fun if not better than Ps3/360 games. I bet mario galaxy will be better then the next rachent and clank thats for sure.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 31, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Good point but your thinking that PS3 games should automatically go on the Wii , I think not because i much rather own Wii content and new ideas to spread out instread of just throwing left overs everywhere.
> 
> You say Quality  , in terms of graphics the N64 cannot but in gameplay it sure as hell can. Goldeneye 007 in gameplay /s tory / multiplayer is much better then the FPS's on GC.  Mario 64 is much better than Mario for GC . Zelda OOT is better than Windwaker.
> 
> ...


Haha, you know what I meant when I said "quality" Ssj3 . The Wii is a completely different type of beast as the 360 or PS3, all I am saying is that even though the last generation wasn't maxed out, and the Wii is a bit more powerfull than that, you can never expect a Wii game to look like a 360 or PS3 game (unless the developers were lazy with the 360/PS3 game XD).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 31, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Haha, you know what I meant when I said "quality" Ssj3 . The Wii is a completely different type of beast as the 360 or PS3, all I am saying is that even though the last generation wasn't maxed out, and the Wii is a bit more powerfull than that, you can never expect a Wii game to look like a 360 or PS3 game (unless the developers were lazy with the 360/PS3 game XD).



that or the developers ran out of money 

hehe. of course the Wii will never look as good as 360/ps3 in terms of graphics etc but there going to show us that Seeing is just an impression and its all about gameplay.

and really there not aiming only at us hardcore gamers either. ATI also stated that the Wii can do much better than what was at E3 and ATI is a pretty good company and i trust there Video card 's power they made the GC one and did mighty well i have no doubt that this one will still give us above xbox graphics and still have fun and look good.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 31, 2006)

Honestly, go play Resident Evil 4 for the GC, and tell me that it doesn't look great. And since they can go further with the Wii, that will be 100% fine with me. I'm completly for Fun being more important than graphics, for me its WAYY more important. I don't give a crap how it looks, just as long as it's fun, since thats what games are meant to be.


----------



## Platinum-Pimpette (Jul 31, 2006)

-- Well i do agree about Red Steel and Sadness, im really looking forward to those games. Im also happy that Nintendo games once again seem to be running at 60 FPS.

I saw Super Mario's Galaxy Video 2 days ago in HD.
I was amazed at how great the game looked and how smooth it played. 



> I hope DS 3rd parties jump on board as well so far some are but if all of the mcame that would be itnresting to see what they can do.



-- I can't even be excited about 3rd party support-- it still wouldn't matter to me if they do jump aboard-- as i said before in our FC thread, that is the problem, every generation we say " There is more support from 3rd party or I hope we get more. " But people said that with with the Gamecube, expecting that miraculously the Gamecube would have PS2 levels of 3rd party-- suprisingly it did have PS2 launch levels of 3rd party, the moment they realized most of them sold like crap they turned thier back on the gamecube and then made the Xbox their new home.

I have a feeling it will be the same with the Wii, at first it will enjoy some 3rd party success. Then the companies will abandon it the moment they realize the games sell terribly. I dont want to see a game like Sadness, go down the route of Eternal Darkness. 

It wouldn't even matter just how big the Wii's userbase is-- they could have a 100 million console lead over Sony and MS but if 3rd party games don't sell, they are just not worth developing for. The DS 3rd parties aren't all that great either. Just look at it, it is leading the PSP by a HUGE margin across the world, yet more developers are making more games for the PSP. That is because PSP games SELL as opposed to DS games that FAIL. 

Unless Nintendo can get a game other than an E rated game to sell a million copies that isn't made by Nintendo, then we will surely be right back where we started. 

What sounds like a better idea is to let Nintendo be in the background and promote 3rd parties bringing more exclusive titles in the hardware. 

That's just my opinion though.



> Honestly, go play Resident Evil 4 for the GC, and tell me that it doesn't look great.



-- Oh please, get over that tired argument. How many games will actually push the graphics that far in the direction of realism ? ...that's right, maybe 1 or 2. That's nothing to be happy about-- and on top of that, were not even getting Resident Evil 5.



> I don't give a crap how it looks, just as long as it's fun,



-- Dont lie to yourself like that, please. If Nintendo was to pull a 180 and go back to 2-D graphics only, you'll die from anger or switch over to the other two, and you know it.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 31, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> that or the developers ran out of money
> 
> hehe. of course the Wii will never look as good as 360/ps3 in terms of graphics etc but there going to show us that Seeing is just an impression and its all about gameplay.
> 
> and really there not aiming only at us hardcore gamers either. ATI also stated that the Wii can do much better than what was at E3 and ATI is a pretty good company and i trust there Video card 's power they made the GC one and did mighty well i have no doubt that this one will still give us above xbox graphics and still have fun and look good.


heheheh that too 

Well, keep in mind that gaming only uses two main senses, sight and sound (and touch if you include force feed back). Don't get me wrong, I don't want to over simplify games, my favorite game ever is a SNES game; besides graphics and sound/music there is also gameplay, story, etcetera. If two games are identical in every way but graphics, the one with the better graphics is a better game. Although Nintendo is trying to change the gameplay, the question is, can their new controller make the gameplay good enough to negate the glaring technical difference. The answer, untill I play it, is "probably," heh.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 31, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I still don't understand how it could work like a mouse, unless there was some button that you used to turn the wiimote off for a second while you can reposition it to continue turning, or something  Ssj, draw me a diagram, maybe that will help me understand better. I get how the FPS could work, but the movement wouldn't be direct, I mean, it wouldn't be like, you move the wii mote and the screen moves a proportional amount; it would have to be like, you move the wii mote left and depending on how far you move it left that determines how fast you spin left, but I don't think that that would work as well a mouse. Hmm, unless it was like how I just stated, but there was a button that let you aim, sort of like in Goldeneye.
> 
> RockLee, now you have to buy Eight  4 Wii motes and 4 Retros!



The wii mote canand the screne moves it will happen. over at ign on the Wii editors bloged explained this. basically take that box you where talking about and make it so small close to the weapon in MP3 it self then you will get full mouse like speeds.

hell there where pics about it on his blog he fully explained this. i have to find it or if you want to find it.

o ya did you read about the God of War 2 maker and his impression on more Gameplay than Story? good read.




			
				slimscane said:
			
		

> heheheh that too
> 
> Well, keep in mind that gaming only uses two main senses, sight and sound (and touch if you include force feed back). Don't get me wrong, I don't want to over simplify games, my favorite game ever is a SNES game; besides graphics and sound/music there is also gameplay, story, etcetera. If two games are identical in every way but graphics, the one with the better graphics is a better game. Although Nintendo is trying to change the gameplay, the question is, can their new controller make the gameplay good enough to negate the glaring technical difference. The answer, untill I play it, is "probably," heh.



Sight and sound yes but nintendo is going to make that touch / Feel more so then the other 2 and if it works hot danm.  Picture this Virtual Reality and doing the stuff your self compared to a regular controller what sounds more fun? the Wii remote is a step toward this direction ( 3d space, gryoscores and more that has yet to be revealed) 

about the glaring technical differance did not stop people from buying RS4 for PS2 when that game looked like crap compared to the GC verison but of course i see your veiw on this and i sure hope the gameplay tops this and really gameplay can if dont right and i trust nintendo more than sony to do that.  its just like the Jump with Super mario 64 was not about the graphics was about the Feel and the control you had over it. Nothing is changing since then until nintendo decided to do something about that.

i am with you until io play it it is "Probably" for me. but then again thats why i have it in my sig =)




			
				Platinum-Pimpette said:
			
		

> -- I can't even be excited about 3rd party support-- it still wouldn't matter to me if they do jump aboard-- as i said before in our FC thread, that is the problem, every generation we say " There is more support from 3rd party or I hope we get more. " But people said that with with the Gamecube, expecting that miraculously the Gamecube would have PS2 levels of 3rd party-- suprisingly it did have PS2 launch levels of 3rd party, the moment they realized most of them sold like crap they turned thier back on the gamecube and then made the Xbox their new home.
> 
> I have a feeling it will be the same with the Wii, at first it will enjoy some 3rd party success. Then the companies will abandon it the moment they realize the games sell terribly. I dont want to see a game like Sadness, go down the route of Eternal Darkness.
> 
> ...




Good points. Thing is 3rd partie games what i ment was for new comers to the industry that cannot make full fledg games . Games like Trama center sold amazingly well  on DS and is not coming ot Wii because its cheap to develop for.

3rd parties for PSP eh its really the big guns who are making for that console who can afford it . its much more expensive to develop for PSP than it is DS and the thing is the 3rd parties make more money off of DS than PSP. here is my reasoning for that.

Children of Mana for Ds made by square has sold over 400,000 copies in Japan for roughly 35 USD .  this games development costs where not high at all compared to a full fledge PSP game. So selling 400,000 copies of this game for that price they can easily get there money back and then some .

but on the PSP its a little differant if a full fledge title only sells 500,000 for 50 bucks with development costs just as much as ps2 ( witch is alot btw) they would not make as much as a profit as they would on DS. 

DS thrid party support is doing really well and selling very well at that so there is nothing to worry there. What i was saying is the new comers should jump on Wii right away and use there ideas. Just like Sadness did a new company out of the blue . i like stuff like that as a gamer it is very cool.

Why do we see alot of PSP 3rd party titles? mainly just ports / rehashes of PS2 games and honestly that is not hard to do at all just trying to make  a quick buck. Why do you think we seen GTA float over to PS2 from the PSP? because it did not sell well only sold roughly over 1 million in USA and thats bad for a GTA title.   ( aka japan hates gta) . 

now what does this have to do with Wii you ask? It is very cheap and easy to create games for Wii. So that is a very intresting offer to 3rd party developers and they will jump on board to do so. GC did not have this luxary and did not have anything new about the console either .

now if Wii sells just as fast as DS did we will see a great amount of thrid party support then as well. but  this next gen its all about First party development  to expand the industry.

about the GC launch it sucked and was mainly ports witch was sad very sad. but this time around they are looking at nintendo in a whole new way witch is good.

o yea nintendo Wii is getting its own exslusive resident evil and i think thats much better than Resident Evil 5. what do i mean? something new and differant that no other system can do thats what i am hoping for in the Wii Resident Evil


----------



## slimscane (Jul 31, 2006)

Wah!! Long post! I only read the part that pertained to me
That isn't really the touch sense, that is just game controll, haha. Nintendo has always been innovators, and they did it right with the DS, so I have to believe that it is more likely they will do it right with the Wii too. The Gamecube may have been more powerfull than the PS2, but it doesn't really compare to the gap between Wii-360/PS3 XD.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 31, 2006)

Your right about the gap ( yea it was a long post i want to play games now instead of posting  ) but thats a good thing just like sony and microsoft said Wii will be the second console in everyones house next to there systems. 

Im sure you and many others would like to have 2 differant type of systems in your house instead of 2 of the same correct?


----------



## slimscane (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah, precisely, I actually think that Wii will win this next war because of that. In houses where parents buy everyting, I figure that most will buy Wii because it is cheapest, and because it is Nintendo (mainly kid safe, you know), and then more hardcore gamers like us will want regular type games and powerfull consoles, so we will get 360s and PS3s (well the rich ones will), but the Wii offers something so different from the norm that I don't see how gamers can really resist.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 31, 2006)

Platinum-Pimpette said:
			
		

> -- Oh please, get over that tired argument. How many games will actually push the graphics that far in the direction of realism ? ...that's right, maybe 1 or 2. That's nothing to be happy about-- and on top of that, were not even getting Resident Evil 5.
> 
> -- Dont lie to yourself like that, please. If Nintendo was to pull a 180 and go back to 2-D graphics only, you'll die from anger or switch over to the other two, and you know it.



#1 - I'm just saying its an example of what it can do, and if they're not going to push it that far, then why does it need to be a more powerful system anyway? I think all the Wii games will look great (if the devs arent lazy), even though they arent HD blah blah blah.

#2 - Actually I wouldn't mind at all, I love 2d games, and I still play my older 2d systems quite a bit. And I love that Wii will feature the virtual console so I can get even more into  the old 2d gaming. And the switching argument doesn't apply to me, I already own a 360 and will be getting the PS3 aswell, I just support the Wii more because it appeals the most to me.


----------



## Platinum-Pimpette (Jul 31, 2006)

-- I see, i apoligize 2hea, i quoted you strictly on impulse, and happen to be abit annoyed at the time.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 31, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> If i remeber back when ign had this up. They do have some nice stuff in the GPU for developers to play with and yes they do have shaders just not as advanced as 360/ps3's.
> 
> but of course we will not know the full out right of the console until september or later is my guess. the Eye candy in Red steel so far looks pretty darn good for such a cheap system.
> 
> ...


@ Bold - You one crazy boy


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 31, 2006)

Platinum-Pimpette said:
			
		

> -- I see, i apoligize 2hea, i quoted you strictly on impulse, and happen to be abit annoyed at the time.




No problem, just wanted to state my real view on the matter  


Anyway, about the Ratchet and Clank thing, its all personal preference, but I do think Mario Galaxy will be quite fun.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 31, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> No problem, just wanted to state my real view on the matter
> 
> 
> Anyway, about the Ratchet and Clank thing, its all personal preference, but I do think Mario Galaxy will be quite fun.


^Oh no doubt in my mind, MG looks hella fun, i can't wait. But R&C is great. And i'm sooooo hoping for jak4, come on my fav series of platformer HAS to come back


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 31, 2006)

Haha yeah ratchet and clank is quite fun, as is jak and daxter, plus their next gen versions are bound to look very nice, let's just hope the fun gameplay is still there.

MG looks like it will be a pretty new and different gaming experience, expecially w/ the wiimote. I'm just wanting to get my hands on a Wii to see how all of this is going to work out lol, apparently it will work out great though according to people who have actually gotten to play one.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 31, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Haha yeah ratchet and clank is quite fun, as is jak and daxter, plus their next gen versions are bound to look very nice, let's just hope the fun gameplay is still there.
> 
> MG looks like it will be a pretty new and different gaming experience, expecially w/ the wiimote. I'm just wanting to get my hands on a Wii to see how all of this is going to work out lol, apparently it will work out great though according to people who have actually gotten to play one.


Jea, Mario looks great, cause Sunshine disapoointed me but this one...WOW  

By the way Ratchet and clank PS3 does have a trailer if you want to check it out.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 31, 2006)

When you guys say MG, I have to think twice, because I initially think you are saying Metal Gear . There hasn't been a single mario (not counting spin offs of course) game that has been less than great, even sunshine, probably the worst in the series, is great. I also bet that since they are gambling so much on the Wii they are putting a bunch of extra effort into making Galaxies something to be talked about.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 31, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> When you guys say MG, I have to think twice, because I initially think you are saying Metal Gear . There hasn't been a single mario (not counting spin offs of course) game that has been less than great, even sunshine, probably the worst in the series, is great. I also bet that since they are gambling so much on the Wii they are putting a bunch of extra effort into making Galaxies something to be talked about.


I mean the concept is just awsome! Jump glaxies? Who the hell can't like that!?


----------



## RockLee (Aug 1, 2006)

A bigger World than ever before. I wonder how it'll play?


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 1, 2006)

Nintendo says we may get to get our babies as early as September 3rd.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 1, 2006)

no way, that is only about a month away


----------



## RockLee (Aug 1, 2006)

> Nintendo says we may get to get our babies as early as September 3rd.


Liar. Lies. No way.

Because if that happens, I will spontaneously combust.

I demand a sauce source!


----------



## pajamas (Aug 1, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> Nintendo says we may get to get our babies as early as September 3rd.


Bull.

The Nintendo Fusion Tour would be useless then. It ends November something (like 2nd or something), and is supposed to give a "sneak peak" so that would make the tour worthless. Everyone who goes wants to see the Wii, and that's it. If they can buy one, then fuck the tour.

Nintendo isn't going to release it before November. That's what I believe.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 1, 2006)

notreally the tour can still go on while the system is out , the tours objective is to give players ( non gamers etc) a chance to play it for free without buying it .


----------



## exmorte (Aug 1, 2006)

^Well that and its about bringing music and gaming together or something. However I have to agree with leon on the wii not being released until after the fusion tour. As much as I dont want to. But it is still coming out before xmas, and I get 200 bucks in 6 days, so I am hoping early november. Like the end of Fusion coincides with launch. Now that would be awsome!


----------



## slimscane (Aug 1, 2006)

I am hoping October, not really sure why, but that is when I want it to come out.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 1, 2006)

Midway wants to get rid of Nintendo's Kiddy Image:



Mortal Kombat: Armageddon is coming to the Wii!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 1, 2006)

Yawwwn.

MK is just meh now. Pales to almost every other fighter.


----------



## RockLee (Aug 1, 2006)

> Mortal Kombat: Armageddon is coming to the Wii!



So, does this fall under negative news?

Sorry, but for fighting games, I take the best.

SF3 / SCII / GG / VF4 /  SSBM 

Tekken, DoA, and MK can GTFO my console.

Please don't hate me.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 1, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> So, does this fall under negative news?
> 
> Sorry, but for fighting games, I take the best.
> 
> ...


Haha, no, it's another confirmed game. (As well as another M game, which is good for Nintendo's "kiddy" image, cause it'll make people realize there's more to it: Sadness, MK, REWii, etc.)


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 1, 2006)

I would agree if DOA was in your liked list lol. I know it may not be crazy awesome, but it's still fun.

Anyway, I haven't liked MK since the first one, the one that everyone went crazy over because it had blood omgzorz. And that one wasn't even that great, Street Fighter has allways, and will allways, be my favorite fighter.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 1, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> Haha, no, it's another confirmed game. (As well as another M game, which is good for Nintendo's "kiddy" image, cause it'll make people realize there's more to it: Sadness, MK, REWii, etc.)


Hey fuck you, i love zelda and mario leave my kiddy games alone   
MK is alright, wishing for a better fighter.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 1, 2006)

Where does this kiddy image come from again ?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 1, 2006)

Where does it come from? who knows honestly people who think if a Character does not have any bad ass elements to him or a gun or any blood in the game and has to be rated higher than E would be consider mature

anything lower than that is kiddy witch is stupid.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 1, 2006)

It was never kiddy. See the thing is Sony and Microsoft like to state games of theres are mature, which a large portion are. Not saying the game will be good or bad. Then we have Nintendo who has never stated there games are kiddy, they said there games are for entertianment. People make labels up and it came to kiddy compared to Sony and Microsoft products. In the end it's just some pathic shit that shouldn't be followed.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah, people consider games that don't have blood, cussing, guns, etc. kiddy which apparently this day and age = bad.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 1, 2006)

I see. So basically, i guess kids want games that make them look " cool " and(or) " mature ". They don't want kiddy games, to say the least.

As for adults, i don't know what to say about the adults who actually push such an immature perspective. What i do find even more amusing though, is that the ones that usually seem to be the most perceptive to kiddy games, all seem to be adults. How ironic, isn't it?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 1, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> I see. So basically, i guess kids want games that make them look " cool " and(or) " mature ". They don't want kiddy games, to say the least.
> 
> As for adults, i don't know what to say about the adults who actually push such an immature perspective. What i do find even more amusing though, is that the ones that usually seem to be the most perceptive to kiddy games, all seem to be adults. How ironic, isn't it?


All i got to say is i like games when there meant to be played. Meaning i can't imagine playing Leon in Mario and i can't imagine Mario in resident evil. Games are meant to entertain you, wheater it's bloody/guns/cursing or stupid jokes/jumps/special powers to me it's all about entertaining


----------



## Cero (Aug 1, 2006)

Ive seen this system ages ages ago and im seriously looking foreward to it, i cant currently find anymore trailers of the wii and ive seen most. Its going to be the first system i purchase o ut of all 3 new systems... GO WII! ^^


----------



## pajamas (Aug 1, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> It was never kiddy. See the thing is Sony and Microsoft like to state games of theres are mature, which a large portion are. Not saying the game will be good or bad. Then we have Nintendo who has never stated there games are kiddy, they said there games are for entertianment. People make labels up and it came to kiddy compared to Sony and Microsoft products. In the end it's just some pathic shit that shouldn't be followed.


You're one of the people who incessantly called them kiddy weren't you? I know you have at least once, but you've gotten more into Wii and Nintendo in recent times and changed your opinions. Hypocrite =P (kidding)

I love Nintendo and their kiddy image!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was talking about other people who love blood, games like this will help Nintendo's image with them.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 1, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> You're one of the people who incessantly called them kiddy weren't you? I know you have at least once, but you've gotten more into Wii and Nintendo in recent times and changed your opinions. Hypocrite =P (kidding)
> 
> I love Nintendo and their kiddy image!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was talking about other people who love blood, games like this will help Nintendo's image with them.


No i said in the past that "Sony and Microsoft have far more Mature games compared to the games on the Gamecube and N64." Otheres before me called them kiddy, and that's there opinion, i disagree with it since there is no really kiddy game. Games = entertainment. That's what they should be called. I never changed my opinion, i've always supported nintendo. They've made me pissed off with N64 and especially gamecube but doesn't mean i won't forgive them.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 1, 2006)

Nintendo owned a freaking whore hotel . put that in your pipe sony and microsoft and smoke it .


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 1, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Nintendo owned a freaking whore hotel . put that in your pipe and smoke it .


OH  NOEZ YOU DIDN"TZ< WHORE HOTEL? LIES LIES...I know that's crazy. Wasn't that like a big thing a few months back?  Wonder if Nintendo ever made a game based of that.


----------



## Cero (Aug 1, 2006)

(At Post Above)

That is so true Goku xD


----------



## Hylian (Aug 1, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> Where does this kiddy image come from again ?



i think it started with pokemon..

not saying those games are bad, i cant wait for diamond/pearl


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 1, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> i think it started with pokemon..
> 
> not saying those games are bad, i cant wait for diamond/pearl



I actually know why now. It's was all due to Nintendo's preposterous marketing decisions. These decisions were made mainly when their former president was there, which was also before Reggie actually got a better position, to begin marketing Nintendo Products the way they should be marketed. This all began during the early years of the Nintendo Gamecube. I know it's been getting much better since then, and i really hope the same marketing carries over to the Nintendo Wii, to help ensure it's success. Just look at the difference between these two commercial spots, and tell me which one looks more appealing.

*Before*

Link removed 

*After*

Link removed


----------



## slimscane (Aug 1, 2006)

the first one  So catchy!

About MK, MK is fun enough, but I am with RockLee on this one, although switch out VF4 with DoA for me.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 1, 2006)

Lol I remember that Mario Sunshine commercial. I thought it was a joke at first, but looking back they may have very well been serious O.O lol.

Anyway, both could be effective in their own way, but I would have to say I prefer the Metroid one.


----------



## RockLee (Aug 1, 2006)

> About MK, MK is fun enough, but I am with RockLee on this one, although *switch out VF4 with DoA for me.*



You make me so sad. ;_;

Of course, there are those boobies...


----------



## slimscane (Aug 1, 2006)

Haha, I'm sorry to dissapoint you  I just have alot more fun with DoA, and I have played alot more of it over the years (I have only fleetingly play VF, to be honest). And yeah, there are those boobies , but if I just wanted those I would have bought DoAX. Oh man, unless I am wrong Street Fighter II Hyper Fighting comes out on Live tommorow  I have been training! (sort of)


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 2, 2006)

It's good to see someone who has the same exact view as i do. This is such a great read. 

 Mourinho dismisses Liverpool title challenge


----------



## Frieza (Aug 2, 2006)

Woot WOOT.. Rampage for Wii. I am getting it.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 2, 2006)

Kimo said:
			
		

> Woot WOOT.. Rampage for Wii. I am getting it.


That ain't important. What's important is that Midway is making SIX games for the Wii, like EA! =D


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 2, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> That ain't important. What's important is that Midway is making SIX games for the Wii, like EA! =D



Why would that be important again ?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 2, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> Why would that be important again ?


Third Party support you bastard. And midway makes some pretty decent games.


AND! EA releases Wii game pricing?!



Won't go above 50 =D



SEVEN GAMES FROM UBISOFT!

six from EA
six from Midway
seven from Ubisoft

19 games from THREE companies.

DAMN the Wii is getting hella support.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 2, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> *Third Party support you bastard. And midway makes some pretty decent games.*
> 
> AND! EA releases Wii game pricing?!
> 
> ...



You see that link i posted, in reference to an article in one of my previous post above ? You might want to go read it. Nintendo has never had any trouble actually getting and(or) receiving 3rd-party support during the initial stages. But the same process could happen again. It is the reason the Sony Playstation beat the N64, it is the reason why the Nintendo Gamecube got beat by the Xbox. Even the Nintendo DS, which is a huge phenomenom around the world right now, and it still has less 3rd-party support than the PSP, though they have outsold them by 10 million or more consoles (as of right now). There isn't enough Nintendo fans who buy stuff that doesn't say " Nintendo " on it and it seems that they refuse to buy stuff without Mario, Zelda, or Metroid slapped on the label.

The DS shows that even if the Wii is a huge success, the number of quality 3rd-party games will likely go to the competitors because Nintendo fans don't buy enough 3rd-party games. Nintendo won't give 3rd-party developers any glory space. I don't mean to be a kill joy by any means, im as happy as you are about 3rd-party support, but im still skeptical until we see if it actually sells. It's alright to be excited about the 3rd-party titles coming to the Wii, but the support most likely won't continue if history repeats itself for the third time in the row. I just don't want to see anyone dissapointed about it. I just hope the DS success carries over to the Wii, even if the 3rd-party isn't all that great later on.


----------



## Frieza (Aug 2, 2006)

It is important to me. The rampage game I played on SNES was so fun. I haven't played the playstation version, but now that I know that is going on a Wii console.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 2, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> You see that link i posted, in reference to an article in one of my previous post above ? You might want to go read it. Nintendo has never had any trouble actually getting and(or) receiving 3rd-party support during the initial stages. But the same process could happen again. It is the reason the Sony Playstation beat the N64, it is the reason why the Nintendo Gamecube got beat by the Xbox. Even the Nintendo DS, which is a huge phenomenom around the world right now, and it still has less 3rd-party support than the PSP, though they have outsold them by 10 million or more consoles (as of right now). There isn't enough Nintendo fans who buy stuff that doesn't say " Nintendo " on it and it seems that they refuse to buy stuff without Mario, Zelda, or Metroid slapped on the label.
> 
> The DS shows that even if the Wii is a huge success, the number of quality 3rd-party games will likely go to the competitors because Nintendo fans don't buy enough 3rd-party games. Nintendo won't give 3rd-party developers any glory space. I don't mean to be a kill joy by any means, im as happy as you are about 3rd-party support, but im still skeptical until we see if it actually sells. It's alright to be excited about the 3rd-party titles coming to the Wii, but the support most likely won't continue if history repeats itself for the third time in the row. I just don't want to see anyone dissapointed about it. I just hope the DS success carries over to the Wii, even if the 3rd-party isn't all that great later on.


You cant really compare the Wii to the N64 and GC, I mean both were just normal consoles without anything new, and nintendo was stupid enough to use bad systems for their games, carts and mini dvd's. They are also getting like 10 times more support, the Wii broke the record of longest lines, line was longer then like 5 hours o_o


----------



## Frieza (Aug 2, 2006)

I also find that useless. There are atleast 6 titles that are 3rd party. Also when they put in my favourite sports like Basketball and Soccer. I will be buying more 3rd titles.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 2, 2006)

Kimo said:
			
		

> I also find that useless. There are atleast 6 titles that are 3rd party. Also when they put in my favourite sports like Basketball and Soccer. I will be buying more 3rd titles.


do you read my posts?!

I just said, SIX FROM EA, SIX FROM MIDWAY, SEVEN FROM UBISOFT!

THAT'S NINTEEN RIGHT THERE!!!! Where are you getting six?!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 2, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> You see that link i posted, in reference to an article in one of my previous post above ? You might want to go read it. Nintendo has never had any trouble actually getting and(or) receiving 3rd-party support during the initial stages. But the same process could happen again. It is the reason the Sony Playstation beat the N64, it is the reason why the Nintendo Gamecube got beat by the Xbox. Even the Nintendo DS, which is a huge phenomenom around the world right now, and it still has less 3rd-party support than the PSP, though they have outsold them by 10 million or more consoles (as of right now). There isn't enough Nintendo fans who buy stuff that doesn't say " Nintendo " on it and it seems that they refuse to buy stuff without Mario, Zelda, or Metroid slapped on the label.
> 
> The DS shows that even if the Wii is a huge success, the number of quality 3rd-party games will likely go to the competitors because Nintendo fans don't buy enough 3rd-party games. Nintendo won't give 3rd-party developers any glory space. I don't mean to be a kill joy by any means, im as happy as you are about 3rd-party support, but im still skeptical until we see if it actually sells. It's alright to be excited about the 3rd-party titles coming to the Wii, but the support most likely won't continue if history repeats itself for the third time in the row. I just don't want to see anyone dissapointed about it. I just hope the DS success carries over to the Wii, even if the 3rd-party isn't all that great later on.



see big differance this time around the thrid party supporrt for PSP / DS are equal and the same. 3rd party developers acculy make more of a profit on DS since the games not that expensive to make / produce on the system and thrid party system games sell really well ( one acculy hit over 1 million) the lowest i ever seen was a 200,000 sales and thats still profit . compared to the PSP where costs ARE MUCH higher and people might by them lets say 500,000  for 50 bucks with the development costs etc that wont be much of a profit for the developer compared to the DS's.


Again how can quailty 3rd parties games go to other systems when they cannot? the wii is so differant that with that controller you simnply cannot port it to other systems. Differance is this time around the Wii is soo differant that more than just "nintendo" fans will buy it and of course mojre systems sold = more games sold ( first party and 3rd party) 

So like microsoft and Sony said wii will be the second console in everyones home next to there systems and also if nintendo's plan works with the odler crowed ( 30 +) like DS did it will be even better for developers. 

but we will have to wait and see how year 2007 goes its that yera that will make or break the system.


----------



## Frieza (Aug 2, 2006)

Actually I usually read everyone's post. A lot of my money is going to Wii. I am pretty sure in under 10 months I will have more than 20 games. I will be buying a lot more 3rd party games this time though. Atleast one a month.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 2, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> see big differance this time around the thrid party supporrt for PSP / DS are equal and the same. 3rd party developers acculy make more of a profit on DS since the games not that expensive to make / produce on the system and thrid party system games sell really well ( one acculy hit over 1 million) the lowest i ever seen was a 200,000 sales and thats still profit . compared to the PSP where costs ARE MUCH higher and people might by them lets say 500,000  for 50 bucks with the development costs etc that wont be much of a profit for the developer compared to the DS's.
> 
> 
> Again how can quailty 3rd parties games go to other systems when they cannot? the wii is so differant that with that controller you simnply cannot port it to other systems. Differance is this time around the Wii is soo differant that more than just "nintendo" fans will buy it and of course mojre systems sold = more games sold ( first party and 3rd party)
> ...



I see. That's actually pretty smart, If they market it as a secondary gaming console to go aside the two most likely candidates, for primary gaming consoles, then you get twice as much in homes as your competitors, who both seem to offer the same exact experience anyway. The way everything is going, it does seem that everyone who's buying an Xbox 360 or a Playstation 3 will be getting a Wii to accommodate it. The same thing applies to PC only gamers, who only seem to be interested in the Wii all by itself. This might actually prove to be quite an successful business tactic. I just hope they can pull in as many non-gamers as the DS did to buy most of the 3rd-party titles, and Nintendo might just move straight back to the top. A bad price tag could mess up things though, so i hope they will be reasonable about it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 2, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> I see. That's actually pretty smart, If they market it as a secondary gaming console to go aside the two most likely candidates, for primary gaming consoles, then you get twice as much in homes as your competitors, who both seem to offer the same exact experience anyway. The way everything is going, it does seem that everyone who's buying an Xbox 360 or a Playstation 3 will be getting a Wii to accommodate it. The same thing applies to PC only gamers, who only seem to be interested in the Wii all by itself. This might actually prove to be quite an successful business tactic. I just hope they can pull in as many non-gamers as the DS did to buy most of the 3rd-party titles, and Nintendo might just move straight back to the top. A bad price tag could mess up things though, so i hope they will be reasonable about it.




your right and thats how i am looking at it as well . i think the USA price will be no more than 200. hopefully will be 150 that would kick ass.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 2, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> your right and thats how i am looking at it as well . i think the USA price will be no more than 200. hopefully will be 150 that would kick ass.



I agree, $150 would be perfect. Im expecting atleast $200 though, so that would be very surprising if they go with $150. Also, i hope they announce region-free coding soon to help ensure true worldwide success.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 2, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> your right and thats how i am looking at it as well . i think the USA price will be no more than 200. hopefully will be 150 that would kick ass.


I thought no more then 250? 250 sounds fair for what your getting. More then fair if it has XBOX graphics. Should be 300 but 250 is great for me. 

About third party. All i got to say is "About Damn Fucking Time"


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 2, 2006)

that was a marketing ploy crazy they said " no more than 250" to get the publics reaction to that price . then the surprise 200 or lower price will happen. they done this in the past nintendo is smart when it comes to pricing there systems.


----------



## RockLee (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell, didn't they drop the price 3 days previous to the launch of the 64?


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 2, 2006)

I remember hearing a rumor that the price could possibly be $99. While that's most likely untrue, that would be such an amazing and captivating announcement, that you would have to be a serious fanboy(girl) of the other two, not to go out and buy one as soon as possible. That would make it 100% justifiable, on a gamer's behalf anyway.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 2, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> I remember hearing a rumor that the price could possibly be $99. While that's most likely untrue, that would be such an amazing and captivating announcement, that you would have to be a serious fanboy(girl) of the other two, not to go out and buy one as soon as possible. That would make it 100% justifiable, on a gamer's behalf anyway.


A 100 dollers? I think that's to cheap, it would have to be a gamecube to be 100 dollers and Wii is FAR suprior to that


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah, I think it will be either 150 or 200. Definately not any lower, but possibly a bit higher.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 3, 2006)

> *Ubisoft's Seven Wii Launch Titles
> Yes, we wrote launch. From Far Cry to Blazing Angels, Ubisoft has Wii covered. Get the full scoop right here.
> by Matt Casamassina*
> 
> ...


----------



## -Bakkun- (Aug 3, 2006)

Dunno if old, but it shuts up a lot of people that are leaking "final" specs.



> MoSys, producers of the Wii?s main memory, have confirmed several details of the console?s main memory, performance and shipping date in a recent webcast discussing 2nd quarter financial results.
> 
> Among the different topics discussed was a tidbit of Wii information, particularly on the main memory the console will use:
> 
> ...


----------



## slimscane (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, I guess I will post it here too:
EA Support: 80% for Wii60, 20% for PS3
Why isn't there a Microsoft Xbox 360 News Thread?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 3, 2006)

because 360 allready came out. really you do not here as much news like this for systems that are allready released. well you know what i mean.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 3, 2006)

I know what you mean, but I find news for it, and then I don't post it anywhere because I don't like it when people flood the Gaming Department with any little tid bit of news. In anycase, do you really think that these threads will die once the systems come out?


----------



## Jack Bauer (Aug 3, 2006)

So I'm guessing Ubisoft is supporting Wii all they way.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah, and seems as if EA is shifting that way aswell.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 3, 2006)

MSN actually speaking postive on Nintendo over Sony ? :amazed


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 3, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I know what you mean, but I find news for it, and then I don't post it anywhere because I don't like it when people flood the Gaming Department with any little tid bit of news. In anycase, do you really think that these threads will die once the systems come out?



yes i do. because only worth topics then would be game release or simliary related. this is mainly for pre released stuff and speculation.

eh the gaming section really never got flooded well its not flooded with crap good information really. only thing i could say it got flooded with was with naruto game topics =/

360 news i find is not that big at all except for the japan stuff on how bad they sell lol but i mean other than that its really just major game releases and the supposely adon for HD DVD.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 3, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I know what you mean, but I find news for it, and then I don't post it anywhere because I don't like it when people flood the Gaming Department with any little tid bit of news. *In anycase, do you really think that these threads will die once the systems come out*?


Hell Naw, i expect it to get worse


----------



## slimscane (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, you have sales figures, and yeah, game releases and announcements, but it is similar to the stuff in these threads, I mean, look at the first post, most of the stuff is game centric. There is still stuff that people would want to know, but that I don't want to make an individual thread about, like XBL attatchment rate passing 60%, and Castlevania: SoTN being announced for the Live Arcade. There is definitly news. Oh well, not really important, I just feel like, just because it is already out, doesn't mean it shouldn't get some love too


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 3, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Well, you have sales figures, and yeah, game releases and announcements, but it is similar to the stuff in these threads, I mean, look at the first post, most of the stuff is game centric. There is still stuff that people would want to know, but that I don't want to make an individual thread about, like XBL attatchment rate passing 60%, and Castlevania: SoTN being announced for the Live Arcade. There is definitly news. Oh well, not really important, I just feel like, just because it is already out, doesn't mean it shouldn't get some love too


Make one, i'll help you gather information if you want


----------



## Jack Bauer (Aug 3, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Yeah, and seems as if EA is shifting that way aswell.



That's good. I've seen the Call of Duty 3 screenshots and looks good for the Wii. And plus the potential for Madden 2008 with the Wii-mote.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 3, 2006)

Alright, I guess I will, thanks


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 3, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Well, you have sales figures, and yeah, game releases and announcements, but it is similar to the stuff in these threads, I mean, look at the first post, most of the stuff is game centric. There is still stuff that people would want to know, but that I don't want to make an individual thread about, like XBL attatchment rate passing 60%, and Castlevania: SoTN being announced for the Live Arcade. There is definitly news. Oh well, not really important, I just feel like, just because it is already out, doesn't mean it shouldn't get some love too



yea but are those XBL attachment stuff worthy of posting? really no. SOTN for Live arcade? hell yes diserves its out topic.

Sale figures also deserve there own topic ( then again they allready have ) 

I much rather get a great heated information topic going instread of posting it in here when only a "few" will see when you make your own topics everyone who just comes to this forum will see that topic title and it will get attention.

half the stuff that is posted in here does not even get talked about when it should. reason being is because those people do not come in here to check out "whats the latest" or just to talk about one single thing.

If i posted sale figures in this thread , ya some might notice. BUt when i post them outside this thread i take notice that ALOT of differant people post in that thread then who would post in this one. So IMO it gets more attention.

but if the topic is just umm " Wireless controllers can range up to 50 Feet!" then ok that kinda stuff goes in here or really not posted at all .


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 4, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> That's good. I've seen the Call of Duty 3 screenshots and looks good for the Wii. And plus the potential for Madden 2008 with the Wii-mote.


Does look pretty fun but i got to post this picture, this guy looks so fucking retarded


----------



## Jack Bauer (Aug 4, 2006)

^Except for those. But I really find retarted is the old Wii ad with some guy jumping off a bed and shooting at something at the same time.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 4, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> ^Except for those. But I really find retarted is the old Wii ad with some guy jumping off a bed and shooting at something at the same time.


LMAO i know. These make the Wii look bad if you ask. If i saw somone use it like a normal fucking person i would of been much more intrested in the begining. Jumping around and shit, people seriosuly do anything to sell shit


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 4, 2006)

I assume none of you played DDR? ( just a question)


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 4, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> I assume none of you played DDR? ( just a question)


Horrible music to dance to? No.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 4, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> ^Except for those. But I really find retarted is the old Wii ad with some guy jumping off a bed and shooting at something at the same time.


I will do it  Although I imagine it would really mess up your aim


----------



## Jack Bauer (Aug 4, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> LMAO i know. These make the Wii look bad if you ask. If i saw somone use it like a normal fucking person i would of been much more intrested in the begining. Jumping around and shit, people seriosuly do anything to sell shit



Well at least sometimes they put in hot chicks. But then again what if we will really do it when we get our own Wii?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 4, 2006)

I plan to throw my wii mote at someones head to throw a gernade . i can care less thats pure fun for me .

yea i bet half of the ppl here never played DDR because they thought it was stupid or could not simply DO IT!


----------



## Jack Bauer (Aug 4, 2006)

I play DDR. It's fun up to a point.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 4, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> I plan to throw my wii mote at someones head to throw a gernade . i can care less thats pure fun for me .
> 
> yea i bet half of the ppl here never played DDR because they thought it was stupid or could not simply DO IT!


Oh i could of done it, but bad music + stupid dances = I'll pass  

Only time i'll do some stupid shit if my friends over and we playing like a fighting game, i'll like slash it and shit, but in the end i'll prob. use my retro controller more.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 4, 2006)

do you play DDR just to hit the notes and get perfects or acculy do cool stuff? i did the moon walk on one of the songs and what not . my friends and i ( when we used to play) where performers and got my cheers/ autographs was intresting lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 4, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> do you play DDR just to hit the notes and get perfects or acculy do cool stuff? i did the moon walk on one of the songs and what not . my friends and i ( when we used to play) where performers and got my cheers/ autographs was intresting lol.


I just don't do it,lolol, not really a dancer. I make music not really dance to that kind of music. I laughed at my friend though that did it alot, i thought he looked retarded but he enjoyed it so i let him be. But DDR really has nothing to do with any of this


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 4, 2006)

it shows that people will do anything just to have fun and get good cheers and what not. i just wanted to know what you thought of it and how you think the pic was retarted you also think of people doing cool shit on the DDR pad is retarted . just wanted to see thats all.

but i am glad EA and Ubisoft are showing so much support and the others will acculy take notice to it.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 4, 2006)

I play DDR sometimes, but I am not very good, I can barely play on standard (depending on the song). I don't care too much about looking stupid, especially in the situation with Wii, if you look stupid, everyone else will too. One of my most anticipated games is the one that promises to make you look the dumbest- Wario Ware


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 4, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> it shows that people will do anything just to have fun and get good cheers and what not. i just wanted to know what you thought of it and how you think the pic was retarted you also think of people doing cool shit on the DDR pad is retarted . just wanted to see thats all.
> 
> but i am glad EA and Ubisoft are showing so much support and the others will acculy take notice to it.


They do look retarded, it's quite funny, i laugh my ass off  I mean if it's fun then let them do it right? I'll have fun swining my arm around and charging a sword up and slamming it into my friends fighter. I mean i'm not going to duck under the chairs and shit like in those videos but i'll have fun


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 4, 2006)

man wario ware will kick i cannot wait 

also slim to do many cool things in DDR standard is the way to go.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 4, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> man wario ware will kick i cannot wait
> 
> also slim to do many cool things in DDR standard is the way to go.


Any video's of these cool things? I've only went with my friends to this place a few times and he played DDR but what are these "Cool" moves? Are they really all this cool talk?


----------



## slimscane (Aug 4, 2006)

Nintendo, Microsoft sued over controller, I guess everyone gets a turn now.

Wario Ware is going to be _the_ party game, it is launch, isn't it?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 4, 2006)

WOw i mean what the hell im going to make a painent one day and wait till someone uses it a painent no one will expect then i will get rich. 

seriously what the hell how in the world  i mean i dont know thats just remarkable about all thos patents.

i wonder if gamespot/ign will talk about this or what not.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 4, 2006)

If i recall right it was Nintendo who invented those in the first place.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 4, 2006)

Who cares? Like they will really be hurt by that? hahaha


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 4, 2006)

ok question WHO THE HELL IS  Anascape they dont have a website there like no n estitent when i searched google.  this was taking from gamefaqs this quote.



> DING DING DING DING DING!!!! We have a winner!! I don't pretend to be any kind of expert in US Law, but I'm pretty sure you can't sue a company for copyright infringement when they were using the technology in question BEFORE you ever patented it.
> 
> That, and with the recent Sony Hullabaloo, this has "hollow, frivolous lawsuit" written all over it. The folks at Anascape did not say to themselves, "Hey, they infringed on our patent. . .We'll sue!" What they said was, "Hey, Immersion got a lot of money out of Sony by suing them over their rumble tech. . .We'll sue too!"
> ---


----------



## Raptor (Aug 4, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> ok question WHO THE HELL IS  Anascape they dont have a website there like no n estitent when i searched google.  this was taking from gamefaqs this quote.



Sounds familiar.   Nintendo was the one who invented all that technology.  But like everything in the US, you can sue for anything.  It's in your right.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Aug 4, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> They do look retarded, it's quite funny, i laugh my ass off  I mean if it's fun then let them do it right? I'll have fun swining my arm around and charging a sword up and slamming it into my friends fighter. I mean i'm not going to duck under the chairs and shit like in those videos but i'll have fun




I'd actually do the duck under chairs thing.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 4, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Any video's of these cool things? I've only went with my friends to this place a few times and he played DDR but what are these "Cool" moves? Are they really all this cool talk?


Yes you would be suprised what people do on these machines XD Like doing backflips literally  I am uploading some clips so you can see people freestyling it


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 4, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Nintendo, Microsoft sued over controller, I guess everyone gets a turn now.
> 
> Wario Ware is going to be _the_ party game, it is launch, isn't it?



I like how when Nintendo steals an idea, it's because nobody else had been utilizing it except so-called "patent farms," but when Sony "steals" an idea, it's because they're an inconsiderate, avaricious corporation with ideas of world conquest. I think it's about time i take alittle trip over to " system wars " on the gamespot boards and have some much needed fun.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 4, 2006)

Actually theres no infringement on nintendo's part, as people have stated nintendo used the rumble feature before it was patented, plus there is no way that company is going to win this lawsuit, as was said they're just trying to get money after they saw what happened to sony.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 4, 2006)

crazy

*Link Removed*

now tell me that DDR has lame moves


----------



## K-deps (Aug 5, 2006)

Wii will pwn every thing
I think that their launch titles are much better then the other laucnh titles for ps3 and 360

theres Metroid Prime
Legend of Zelda
Super Mario Galaxy
Red Steel

I was gonna buy a ps3 first but to much $$$ but the Wii is 250 at most (i think) and looks funner then the ps3
PS3 and 360 may have better graphics but Wii look SOOO fun yay  

and i have a few questions

1. The Wii will be $199 to $249 rite?
2.Are there any confirmed Naruto games for Wii


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 5, 2006)

froboy2 said:
			
		

> Wii will pwn every thing
> I think that their launch titles are much better then the other laucnh titles for ps3 and 360
> 
> theres Metroid Prime
> ...



1. It's going to be 250 or lower. No exact price yet. 
2. No not yet. Bleach and One Piece though 


@Vegitto - Saw those videos, got to admit it's pretty cool.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 5, 2006)

when are pre orders for Wii availible

im gettin restless
hope there available now


----------



## Shiron (Aug 5, 2006)

froboy2 said:
			
		

> when are pre orders for Wii availible
> 
> im gettin restless
> hope there available now


Unfortunately, we don't know when people will be able to begin pre-ordering the Wii yet.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 6, 2006)

umm im a lil worried
does anyone have any confirmation that the bleach game for Wii will come out in the US

cause on IGN it says this

US: TBA (Japan Only???)
i know its not confirmed japan only
but i really hope its no japan only


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2006)

At the moment only in japan, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## RockLee (Aug 6, 2006)

Bleach games will probably be Japan only for a few years, mainly because the anime has a ways to go before catching up. Forget that, the manga has to catch up.

Naruto is confirmed for Wii, though. The Clash of Ninja series will be ported over and will most likely make use of the Retro.


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 6, 2006)

I have 2 questions,
Will SSB-Brawls be a launch title,
and how the ablillity to dl any past Nintendo game works-(does it causet money?)

if you awnser it would be much aprecated, a possible link would also be rep worthy


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2006)

Warsmith Dameon said:
			
		

> Damit,
> do you know how much?


So far i heard it's suppose to be like 10 dollers for N64 games while older games are 2-5 dollers. This is what i heard, i could be wrong but i don't think anyone knows extactly how much but after seeing games on XBOX lives marketplace around 10 dollers i could see Nintendo doing that aswell.


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 6, 2006)

yeah that makes sense,
On a side note: what games will you guys DL deffinate?
me i got a few, Ogre Battle 64 and Starwars Pod Racing


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2006)

Warsmith Dameon said:
			
		

> yeah that makes sense,
> On a side note: what games will you guys DL deffinate?
> me i got a few, Ogre Battle 64 and Starwars Pod Racing


Prob nothing since i can get them all for free with rom but if i find somthing long enough i may buy it.


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh cool, sense i dont have a ROM i will DL those and mabye a few others


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 6, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Bleach games will probably be Japan only for a few years, mainly because the anime has a ways to go before catching up. Forget that, the manga has to catch up.
> 
> Naruto is confirmed for Wii, though. The Clash of Ninja series will be ported over and will most likely make use of the Retro.


How you mean ported over? You could just play the GC versions on the wii why would they need to port it over


----------



## K-deps (Aug 6, 2006)

well idk if this has been posted yet
if it has sorry 



long list of games


----------



## slimscane (Aug 6, 2006)

Warsmith Dameon said:
			
		

> Oh cool, sense i dont have a ROM i will DL those and mabye a few others


Remember though, it isn't like every game ever made for every Nintendo console will be available for purchase at launch.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 6, 2006)

is anyone else anxious to use the wiimote
i cant wait to try it out on a game

im hopin for that october launch


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 6, 2006)

froboy2 said:
			
		

> well idk if this has been posted yet
> if it has sorry
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't the DBZ game meant to be out next year sicne they had to work on the controlls? just something my friend suddenly spew out


----------



## K-deps (Aug 6, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Wasn't the DBZ game meant to be out next year sicne they had to work on the controlls? just something my friend suddenly spew out


if thats true ill be dissapointed cause i was lookin foward to Tenkaichi 2

and i have a question to ask
will the Gamecube games that are playable on WII be played with the wiimote or can u plug in a GC controller?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2006)

froboy2 said:
			
		

> if thats true ill be dissapointed cause i was lookin foward to Tenkaichi 2
> 
> and i have a question to ask
> will the Gamecube games that are playable on WII be played with the wiimote or can u plug in a GC controller?


No there somthing called a retro controller that you use for gamecube games and such. Dragonball Z game will most likly be out a half a year to a year later since it'll be like the DBZ games for nintendo, adding a few things plus the controller, i imagine it'll take a bit longer then the PS2 version.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 6, 2006)

Last time I heard, Budokai Tenkaichi 2 was still slated for that October/November release.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 6, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> No there somthing called a retro controller that you use for gamecube games and such. Dragonball Z game will most likly be out a half a year to a year later since it'll be like the DBZ games for nintendo, adding a few things plus the controller, i imagine it'll take a bit longer then the PS2 version.


im guessin that this retro controller will come with the wii
or do u have to buy it seperatley?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2006)

froboy2 said:
			
		

> im guessin that this retro controller will come with the wii
> or do u have to buy it seperatley?


Gotta buy one.



			
				Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Last time I heard, Budokai Tenkaichi 2 was still slated for that October/November release.




Still unkown, i'm guessing next summer.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 6, 2006)

froboy2 said:
			
		

> im guessin that this retro controller will come with the wii
> or do u have to buy it seperatley?


Don't believe him, there IS a retro controller but you can use your old GC controller, which was stated dozens of times, I mean why the hell would they build 4 GC controller ports and 2 memory card slots if you cant use the GC controllers


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Don't believe him, there IS a retro controller but you can use your old GC controller, which was stated dozens of times, I mean why the hell would they build 4 GC controller ports and 2 memory card slots if you cant use the GC controllers


I didn't know that, you could of just said he is wrong, not "Don't believe him" Thanks for the correction but then again thanks for being a total fucking cock ass


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 6, 2006)

Supposedly a list of 100+ titles in development for the Wii, and teh ones in bold are exclusives.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 6, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I didn't know that, you could of just said he is wrong, not "Don't believe him" Thanks for the correction but then again thanks for being a total fucking cock ass


ive never heard fuckin cock ass as an insult before NICE ONE!!

and ill never believe u again 
and the Wii games are $50 rite
they should be!


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2006)

froboy2 said:
			
		

> ive never heard fuckin cock ass as an insult before NICE ONE!!
> 
> and ill never believe u again
> and the Wii games are $50 rite
> they should be!


Thank you. And 50 is the belived price at the moment.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 6, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Thank you. And 50 is the belived price at the moment.


According to IGN both EA and Nintendo have confirmed their prices at 50.

No other company has followed suit, but if Nintendo and EA are 50, the competition needs to be the same to be in any way comptetive.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> According to IGN both EA and Nintendo have confirmed their prices at 50.
> 
> No other company has followed suit, but if Nintendo and EA are 50, the competition needs to be the same to be in any way comptetive.


Like i said at the moment it's 50 but i wouldn't be surprised if third party goes 60, it won't really matter since now days the adverge price of a game is 60


----------



## pajamas (Aug 6, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Like i said at the moment it's 50 but i wouldn't be surprised if third party goes 60, it won't really matter since now days the adverge price of a game is 60


You're a fool =P

Third party games won't sell if Nintendo is cheaper. Nintendo > just about every third party in existence. And Nintendo will have one game of every genre out.

"Hmm.. Red Steel is 60 but Metroid Prime 3 is only 50! I'll go with Metroid, Nintendo knows their stuff AND is cheaper!"

The 3rd party companies aren't stupid. Raising their prices would kill them.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 6, 2006)

im not sure if u guys have heard this
but in super smash bros brawl Snake wont have a gun he will use lots of explosives

i got that from IGN or the supersmashbros website

i was kinda hopinhe had a gun 
o well


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> You're a fool =P
> 
> Third party games won't sell if Nintendo is cheaper. Nintendo > just about every third party in existence. And Nintendo will have one game of every genre out.
> 
> ...


How would it kill them when they do it on XBOX 360? Yeah...hummm ok


----------



## pajamas (Aug 6, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> How would it kill them when they do it on XBOX 360? Yeah...hummm ok


Are awesome first party games 10 dollars less?

You obviously don't get my point.

Nintendo is the greatest developer to ever develop games. Their games trump 3rd party games of the same genre 19 times out of 20 (probably more), and if these third parties were to charge ten dollars more than Nintendo, that would hurt them, a LOT. Because when given the choice between two games (one Nintendo, extremely well known for making awesome games, and one another company, which may be good, but is 10 dollars more) almost every time Nintendo will be chosen.

That's why it would kill them. You can't compare Wii games to 360 games. 360 games are far more expensive to develop, that's why they cost so much. PS3 will cost more, because it's more expensive to develop for. Wii is not expensive to develop for, so the games will be cheaper. That's how it works.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> Are awesome first party games 10 dollars less?
> 
> You obviously don't get my point.
> 
> ...



Did i say that they WILL charge more? I said they could since it's a third party....

And that's opinion about them making THE best games...don't put it as a statement.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 6, 2006)

in Super Smash Bros. Brawl do u think those are the only new charcters in the game? It would be cool if there were more.
And likely the old characters from the other SSB games will be here and not the ones shown
rite RITE???

EDIT: has anyone seen the Wii zapper its like a light gun for thw wii
do u think it could be used for red steel in the shoting parts?


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah it think they will bring back all the old chars, the ones show will be the only new ones, cause if they were trying to suprise us they woulda used Snake it do it.
Never saw the Wii zipper, and probally


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 7, 2006)

from what i herd, they dropped some of the old chars, i cant remember who...i think young link was one of them...i could be wrong...ill have to look it up again..


----------



## RockLee (Aug 7, 2006)

> in Super Smash Bros. Brawl do u think those are the only new charcters in the game? It would be cool if there were more.
> And likely the old characters from the other SSB games will be here and not the ones shown
> rite RITE???



No, there's more, Sakurai said there would be. There's going to be 3 non-Nintendo characters, he said. Well, close to three. We are hoping for more. He also wanted to boost the character count to 40. Some are definately leaving and the clones are getting reworked move sets.



> EDIT: has anyone seen the Wii zapper its like a light gun for thw wii
> do u think it could be used for red steel in the shoting parts?


 Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 7, 2006)

froboy2 said:
			
		

> EDIT[ED]: Has anyone seen the Wii Zapper? (It's the light gun shell for the Wii.) And do you think it could be used for Red Steel?


Yes I've seen it (picture below), and it looks pretty damn cool. 

And the answer is, the shell will work with just about every game, but it would hurt any non-shooter games controllability.

What you seem to miss is the fact that it's not a different peripheral. It's a shell, you slide the Wii controller INTO the Zapper, which seems so far to be a different version of a nunchuck. If it ends up having all the buttons a nunchuck does then it will work in Red Steel. So the answer is "yes it will work" but "it probably won't control as well." (Actually it'd be very difficult because there's no way they put an accelerometer in the Zapper case so anything that would be done with the nunchuck accelerometer would be undoable (opening doors in Red Steel).

In theory you could do it, but I really wouldn't suggest it for any non-Duck Hunt type games (that are made for the Zapper).


----------



## Shogun (Aug 7, 2006)

does anyone know if a naruto games has been announced for the wii?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 7, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> does anyone know if a naruto games has been announced for the wii?


There hasn't been a announcement but I am pretty sure GNT5 will be on ze wii


----------



## kewlmyc (Aug 7, 2006)

> Tomy
> -Untitled Action Game
> -Battle Action


Sounds like one of those is a Naruto Wii game.  Hoping for the best.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 7, 2006)

I really need to watch this show. I can't seem to make time for it though. It's a new OP Wii scan.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 7, 2006)

*Wii*

This is basically just to talk abouyt upcoming games for the Wii and what he Wii can do. If you don't know what a Wii is... then don't come here!! Just kidding!  The Wii is the codename for the Nintendo "Revolution". A new System from the Nintendo. Ok, to start off, I would like to ask: Can the Wii play Game Cube games?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 7, 2006)

> The Wii is the codename for the Nintendo "Revolution".







> Ok, to start off, I would like to ask: Can the Wii play Game Cube games?



Yes.


----------



## Samurai Man (Aug 7, 2006)

hahahahahaha yeah


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 7, 2006)

This will be merged with the bigger Wii discussion thread.

Oh yeah, BTW, I'll add "discussion" to the title, since that's what a majority of the posts here are. =)


----------



## Shiron (Aug 7, 2006)

Shion said:
			
		

> This is basically just to talk abouyt upcoming games for the Wii and what he Wii can do. If you don't know what a Wii is... then don't come here!! Just kidding!  The Wii is the codename for the Nintendo "Revolution". A new System from the Nintendo. Ok, to start off, I would like to ask: Can the Wii play Game Cube games?


 Umm, you have it backwards. The Revolution was the codename for the Wii. The Wii is the official name. Not the other way around.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 7, 2006)

... I think he's closer to the Big Bang actually. If he doesn't know that the Wii can play GCN games. That was one of the first things announced when it was Revolution.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 7, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> I really need to watch this show. I can't seem to make time for it though. It's a new OP Wii scan.


OMG i could kiss you. This is a great find, thank you so much. This game is looking BETTER and BETTER. It's the sole reason of me getting wii so damn fast, ONE PIECE!!!!!


----------



## pajamas (Aug 7, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> OMG i could kiss you. This is a great find, thank you so much. This game is looking BETTER and BETTER. It's the sole reason of me getting wii so damn fast, ONE PIECE!!!!!




PoP is coming to the Wii.

There's your other reason =]

I actually posted that link here just for you, because I knew you wanted it to become a Wii game.


----------



## firesoferebus666 (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry, I'm not too interested in PoP. IMO, those games get pretty boring fast. And I don't think the light gun shell will work for Red Steel, since it's also going to use swords, and it sounds like you'll just be using the normal controller as the gun (<FrenchAccent>"You can even hold it 'Gangsta Style.'"</FA>).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 7, 2006)

firesoferebus666 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'm not too interested in PoP. IMO, those games get pretty boring fast. And I don't think the light gun shell will work for Red Steel, since it's also going to use swords, and it sounds like you'll just be using the normal controller as the gun (<FrenchAccent>"You can even hold it 'Gangsta Style.'"</FA>).



Red Steel will not use the light gun attachment. IgN has posted up before the launch games and what type of mechanic you need to play them ( num chuck, Wii mote etc)


----------



## slimscane (Aug 7, 2006)

Don't know if this has been posted yet, but 
for the rumor section I suppose


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 7, 2006)

Ya thats a rumor also posted up by ign and gamespot.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 7, 2006)

if it is $230 i will be happy cause i was expecting it to be 250
$20 more towards games
im so hoping for an October Launch


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 7, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> PoP is coming to the Wii.
> 
> There's your other reason =]
> 
> I actually posted that link here just for you, because I knew you wanted it to become a Wii game.


*Does a dance* Woot Woot


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2006)

PoP coming to the wii is righteous, I can't wait to see how that game will play.


----------



## Akira (Aug 8, 2006)

If the Wii really will be 229 im definetly buying it on release.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 9, 2006)

i am not much in Game Deptment but i will more active in this this subforum 

i already read first post about wii ... but i dont read all post (look at 27page!!)

back to topic 

it will came out before thankgiving ? i will buy it but hard to choice buy xbox360 and Wii , i dont want to hear from Wii or Xbox360 haters 's comment i want to clean answer but i am more to chose wii becasue cost and more loveable game than xbox 360 but i am not sure wii's hand with sticking pads ?? that is  good thing?? i like tradtional sticking pads as gamecube, xbox pads ?? 

i am owner of Gamecube, xbox, N64 , SNE , so many classic( not inludce Dreamcast) 

....


----------



## RockLee (Aug 9, 2006)

Ya, I saw that on NeoGAF. They were up in an uproar because of the supposed 30$ increase.

Hell, if they pack in another controller, I'm good to go.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 9, 2006)

Harvest Moon Heroes revealed!  I am excited at least =)


----------



## Shika-Chou (Aug 9, 2006)

PoP on the Wii? Spectacular  

If it's only $230, I'm all set


----------



## kewlmyc (Aug 9, 2006)

PoP will be tight on the Wii.  And the $230 is a great price for the Wii.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 9, 2006)

im still betting the Wii will sell for 150. mark my words


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> im still betting the Wii will sell for 150. mark my words


*Marked *
I say a bit more then 200!


----------



## Hylian (Aug 9, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> im still betting the Wii will sell for 150. mark my words



i hope so, but i think thats kinda cheap. at least $200 i think

why would they say it costs less than $250 and it costs $150? thats a big difference..


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 9, 2006)

They said the system will be REALLY CHEAP! so thats where my 150 comes from and the interveiw with that lady at E3 and her words on how she said" you will love the Wii price so much it will make you line up to buy it" something like that so that makes me confident


----------



## Hylian (Aug 9, 2006)

yea it's cheap compared to the other game consoles, but its still kinda
alot for me  

still planning to get it at launch though


----------



## Frieza (Aug 9, 2006)

I want to say Wii will be a impluse buy for me, but it wont. I got this well planned. I did the same with the DS. I am buying the games I want and really do not care about anything else.


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 10, 2006)

When is the Wii's release date, 4Q or is it more spesific now?


----------



## K-deps (Aug 10, 2006)

Warsmith Dameon said:
			
		

> When is the Wii's release date, 4Q or is it more spesific now?


its before Thanksgiving 
and possibly an Octobeer release


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 10, 2006)

not sure if this is the right place to post this but...

I thought of a cool idea for Smash Bros Brawl, if they have the trophy thing again they should have it as apart of Wi-Fi, like make ALOT more trophys, some being rare or common, and you should be able to trade trophys via wi-fi, mabey special Wi-Fi tournaments and the winners win specialtrophies and stuff, pleas tell me if I should have made my own thread for this...


----------



## slimscane (Aug 10, 2006)

Where do you pull those random bundles from?


----------



## kewlmyc (Aug 10, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Where do you pull those random bundles from?


Those are my dream bundles.



			
				DBZthenNaruto2 said:
			
		

> ouldn't that be nice? but what about a classic controller? how are we gunna play VC games then?


I think you mean the Retro Controller.  The Classic controller is built into the Wiimote.  You'll just have to buy the Retro Contoller for Nintendo 64 games.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 10, 2006)

kewlmyc said:
			
		

> Those are my dream bundles.
> 
> 
> I think you mean the Retro Controller.  The Classic controller is built into the Wiimote.  You'll just have to buy the Retro Contoller for Nintendo 64 games.


The retro controller is meant for all the retro games not line N64 games


----------



## RockLee (Aug 10, 2006)

Retro is there so you can play all of them games.

Something tells me that there will be two bundles, if anything: one with two Wiimotes and one with one Wiimote and a Retro.

If we are lucky, we'll get Wii Tennis as a pack in.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 10, 2006)

not sure if this has been posted yet, but  That is a really big number, by far the biggest launch in my recent memory (and ever, I think). Although many of them look to suck.


----------



## DeepThought (Aug 10, 2006)

Avatar: The Last Airbender
Dragon Quest Swords: The Masked Queen and the Tower of Mirrors
Far Cry
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Marvel: Ultimate Alliance
Red Steel
Tony Hawk's Downhill Jam

Those are my pics.  Good find! (I wold say only SOME look to suck)


----------



## kewlmyc (Aug 10, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> The retro controller is meant for all the retro games not line N64 games


For real.  I didn't know that.  That shut me up. 



			
				slimscane said:
			
		

> not sure if this has been posted yet, but  That is a really big number, by far the biggest launch in my recent memory (and ever, I think). Although many of them look to suck.


27 games!?!?!  That's the biggest number of launch titles in gaming console history.  Take that Sony.


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm still holding out for a Wii hentai game, where you use the Wii remote.....in "inovative" ways


----------



## RockLee (Aug 10, 2006)

That is, if Nintendo lets it get through.

You can bet in Japan that'll be rampant. Someone will figure it out. They will also figure out a way to strengthen the rumble, too, for a more, uhhh, immersive experience.

And yes, Wii is getting plenty of shovelware, but the PS2's massive library came from that as well.


----------



## kewlmyc (Aug 10, 2006)

Robotkiller said:
			
		

> I'm still holding out for a Wii hentai game, where you use the Wii remote.....in "inovative" ways


  Okay.......this is weird coming from a 15 year old.

Sad thing is, it will probably be the Wii's top seller.


----------



## RockLee (Aug 10, 2006)

Actually, kids are more and more perverted at a younger age.

Which is a shame.


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 10, 2006)

kewlmyc said:
			
		

> Those are my dream bundles.
> 
> 
> I think you mean the Retro Controller.  The Classic controller is built into the Wiimote.  You'll just have to buy the Retro Contoller for Nintendo 64 games.



actually, it's called the classic controler, it's made for all VC games, it may be possible to play VC games with a GCN controller, and no info is given about using the Wii-mote as a VC controller... source forums.nintendo.com


----------



## kewlmyc (Aug 10, 2006)

DBZthenNaruto2 said:
			
		

> actually, it's called the classic controler, it's made for all VC games, it may be possible to play VC games with a GCN controller, and no info is given about using the Wii-mote as a VC controller... source forums.nintendo.com


Well, I learned my lesson.  "Don't trust what people say on the Pitchfork forums"


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 10, 2006)

i never heard of it being called the classic controller O_o


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2006)

It's called the retro controller.

"Classic" style is the Wiimote controller titled on its side (thus being held in both hands). It looks rather like almost like a SNES controller that way, hence the name.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey guys, and possibly girls. I like nintendo too, and I am plannng to buy a Wii. I was wondering, can the Wii play gamecube games?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 10, 2006)

Shion said:
			
		

> Hey guys, and possibly girls. I like nintendo too, and I am plannng to buy a Wii. I was wondering, can the Wii play gamecube games?


Yes it can and it has 4 gamecube controller ports and 2 memory card slots


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2006)

Shion said:
			
		

> Hey guys, and possibly girls. I like nintendo too, and I am plannng to buy a Wii. I was wondering, can the Wii play gamecube games?


Yep, all six good games on it  

I kid I kid. Yeah it can, four controllers like gamecube *As Vegitto pointed out to me before* and i think you can use the memory card. Either way this is backwards capitlity from NES so yep gamecube is included


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 10, 2006)

COOL!!! Thanks guys!! may I join this... uhhh.. thread?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 10, 2006)

Only thing we do not know shion is if  the FREEloaders will work on The wii then again we would not need them if the Wii becomes region free witch we are still not sure about but there is a very high chance that it will happen.

Also the Wii is not backwards compaitble with NES,SNES,Turbo Graphics /Sega/N64. this is Emulation the Wii is only backwards compaitable with Gamecube . BC is basically where you can put your game that you allready bought into the system and play it. The wii's is a virtual console witch acts a little differantly.

@ Shion 

you can join the Nintendo fanclube =) ( click the banner in my sig if you want to )


----------



## RockLee (Aug 10, 2006)

> Thanks guys!! may I join this... uhhh.. thread?



No. GTFO.

I kid. You are more than welcome here.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 10, 2006)

I like the idea of joining _threads_  There should be some stipulations to joining


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, joining threads would be awsome, but back to the wii, are the gamestores around your area accepting pre-orders yet?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 11, 2006)

Warsmith Dameon said:
			
		

> Yeah, joining threads would be awsome, but back to the wii, are the gamestores around your area accepting pre-orders yet?



Yes mine is. ( well un offically for me  ) but some are and some are not. Reason being is because they only know that its coming in the 4th quater of 2006 and no price . many said around my aera that we should know by september .


----------



## Arsid (Aug 11, 2006)

I think its sweet how the gcube came out and on the first day it was like, $300 but the next day it was like $200. The Wii's maximum price is going to be $250!!!! I think THAT is the best part. A cheap good system.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 11, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Yes mine is. ( well un offically for me  ) but some are and some are not. Reason being is because they only know that its coming in the 4th quater of 2006 and no price . many said around my aera that we should know by september .


HAH I pre-ordered it when it was just revealed as the revolution XD some days ago i wenty to the shop again to make sure XD


----------



## Neji_is_my_homeboy (Aug 11, 2006)

i want a wii


----------



## slimscane (Aug 11, 2006)

...okay! You need to put that on the front page RockLee  I had a dream where they had a controller for the wii, except on the left, where the d-pad is, the wing went don't further and was all square, so it looked like a Wii mote. Wierd dream, but it brings up a point, unless the VA games have extreamely customizable control schemes, I don't think the retro controller (or whatever) is going to work very well for n64 games. I have play n64 games with a regular game pad (360), and it is better than the n64 one, but you have to change the controll scheme for every other game.


----------



## RockLee (Aug 11, 2006)

Very few games used the D-pad for the 64. A and B should be enough, and for the C buttons the stick will suffice. R and Z are, well, R and L on the retro. Think about it. How many times did you use the D pad or the L button on the 64 controller?

_Never_, unless you had the rare game that did. (Mischief Makers, anyone?)

Also, I'll be waiting in line on launch day with my DS in hand for the LAN parties. Sweet.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 11, 2006)

D-pad, maybe not, but you can't just get rid of buttons, or incoveniently placing them. Say they did get rid of L, and made it Z, and had the right stick be the C buttons, imagine playing goldeneye. I am telling you that it doesn't work in the slightest, because I have tried 

And some news, well, some verification on something we already know: . Although it is a tad missleading because they clump 360 with PS3, but PS3 cost much more than even the 360 to develop for. So I take it the half is 360, and the quarter is PS3.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 11, 2006)

Slade said:
			
		

> I think its sweet how the gcube came out and on the first day it was like, $300 but the next day it was like $200. The Wii's maximum price is going to be $250!!!! I think THAT is the best part. A cheap good system.



umm depends where you live in the states when the GC first came out it was 199.99 , i should know since i waited in a 7 hour line for it.


----------



## exmorte (Aug 11, 2006)

So who all are going to buy this baby on launch? I know I am!
Going to get another controller and Twighlight Princess, and some other random game. (also have cash on hand for brawl)


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 11, 2006)

I said it before and i'll say it again-- im not buying one at launch unless region-free is officially announced soon. Bleach is my most anticpated Wii title right now, and if they screw me over, then i won't be buying a Wii until SSB Brawl or an Action Replay device rolls around sadly. That mean's ill be forced to buy an Playstation 3, which i wont get any real enjoyment out of, until later on in it's life. I might just buy a Xbox 360 or an Nintendo DS beside an Wii instead to tie me over. I really don't want to miss out.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 11, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> I said it before and i'll say it again-- im not buying one at launch unless region-free is officially announced soon. Bleach is my most anticpated Wii title right now, and if they screw me over, then i won't be buying a Wii until SSB Brawl or an Action Replay device rolls around sadly. That mean's ill be forced to buy an Playstation 3, which i wont get any real enjoyment out of, until later on in it's life. I might just buy a Xbox 360 or an Nintendo DS beside an Wii instead to tie me over. I really don't want to miss out.


I'm also waiting to hear if it's region free, without that i'll wait for mario and Super Smash Bro. to come around. PS3 i plan on picking up about 2-3 months after it's launch.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 11, 2006)

MEtriod Prime 3 and Zelda can hold me over till Mario Galaxy and Smash comes out =) not to mention the square games and trama center that are on launch and excite truck.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 11, 2006)

I preordeered metroid and red steel cant be bothered with zelda


----------



## slimscane (Aug 11, 2006)

You order Red Steel over _Zelda_? :amazed


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 11, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> You order Red Steel over _Zelda_? :amazed


Yes, whats so strange about that  I don't really care about zelda


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 11, 2006)

Zelda could wait if you ask me, fun game and it'll prob. be great but it's always going to be there. It's not worthy of a Wii if you ask me. Now Super Smash bros./Mario/One Piece are worthy of a Wii and once i find out about the region free thing or a freeloader or somthing then i'll be able to buy a Wii and be happy!


----------



## slimscane (Aug 11, 2006)

They are trying to make it the best Zelda yet, and if it is anywhere close to achieving that goal, you could pretty much guarantee that it will be better than Red Steel... :amazed, I can't believe you guys!


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 11, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> They are trying to make it the best Zelda yet, and if it is anywhere close to achieving that goal, you could pretty much guarantee that it will be better than Red Steel... :amazed,* I can believe you guys*!


I know you do, I BELIEVE YOU TOO! 
Zelda is great and all but it's nothing new. Same shit, a few added features, new story = new Zelda. I mean i want to play it and all and can't wait but worthy of a Wii at launch? Nah, i want atleast three games i want to get when i get my system. Same with the PS3. Plus to me, Red Steel is looking GOOD these days so i'm looking forward to that more then Zelda since Zelda's only been delayed like four or five times already.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 11, 2006)

I fixed it 

But they change something in Zelda everytime, everytime it feels fresh and new, and everytime, _without fail_, for the entirity of the series so far, it is a blockbuster must own. Red Steel on the other hand, had a cool concept, then everyone pumped it up to be this increadible "halo with katanas" for the Wii, and then it played poorly at E3, and they are now trying thier best to make it the game everyone wants it to be, which they more likely than not, won't be able to live up to. There is a near 100 percent chance that Twilight Princess will be, at the least, a good game. The same can't be said about Red Steel, or maybe it can be, if you replace "good" with "mediocre".


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 11, 2006)

I already know Zelda will be good, it's why i'm not as pumped up for it. Red Steel could turn out good or shitty. Oh and hell no, it won't be halo, cause it's not even CLOSE to that good. But it's a upcomming game i want to check out. In the end One Piece/Mario/Super Smash Bro's. Are the games i must own on the Wii. Also i could always get Zelda on gamecube, the graphics won't be to much different anyway with Wii's power and all.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm not a huge Zelda fan, but I'll end up getting the VC Zelda games over TP, and that's completely due to cost. It'll be cheaper to get old games (that will be equally good, and even if they're slightly worse they'll be around 40 dollars less I'm assuming, so it's a lot more worth it.)

I'm a HUGE FPS fan, so I'm definitely going to be checking out Red Steel, because it sounds like they're really fixing everything up.

But Far Cry will be the first game I get, no doubt. Unless I end up getting two launch games, the second will be MP3 though. As I said, I love FPS, and the Wii controller is made for FPS, so that's a big reason why I love the system. Though I may get Excitetruck, I love racing games as well.


----------



## Hylian (Aug 11, 2006)

> *Wii Launch Promises a 27-Game Library*
> 
> Avatar: The Last Airbender
> Blazing Angels: Squadrons of WWII
> ...



wow 27 games. i'm happy to see finalfantasy: crystal bearers as a 
launch title  

definitely the best launch ever


----------



## slimscane (Aug 12, 2006)

Beat ya to it Kyubi , but yeah, hopefully at least half will be good.

But, crazy, if you know that it will be good, then, isn't that the whole point, I mean, wouldn't you rather play good games? I.. I am at a loss for words 

In any case, I hope Red Steel becomes good, and I hope that they make more sword fighting games, maybe a completely sword fighting game. Ooo, what if they made like, a Rurouni Kenshin game for wii, and you play Kenshin, and you would get to go all hiten mitsurugi, and it would be in first person, and holy crap, why aren't they already making it?! :amazed


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2006)

Ok let me try to do it this way. Final Fantasy 12...I know it's going to be good. I can't wait to play it just like Zelda BUT at the moment i want to try out enchanted arms and Saint Rows more since i want to see what there about, how they play and such. FF12 is already going to be a GOD game so i'm ready for it. Enchated arms and saint rows could turned out either way, making me think about it more. See?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 12, 2006)

slime some people make weird decisions! if i had to choose from REd Steel or Zelda my choice would be zelda FTW!


----------



## slimscane (Aug 12, 2006)

^me too :amazed

However, I sort of understand what you are saying, you would rather try out something new than something you know. I get it now, but when it comes to buying? I would much rather buy a game that I know will be good than one I don't


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 12, 2006)

I agree i would like ot try something new as well. but Zelda for Wii is offering something new as well correct? Red Steel only thing new that offers that i know of is the Sword play and in all honesty i think Metriod Prime 3 Corruption will handle better than Red Steel in the Shooter sence. Why? because i have more faith in retro studios then i do with Ubisoft.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2006)

I am Buying Zelda...for gamecube. Meaning i won't need a Wii right away since no game but Red Steel looks like a "Must Buy" At launch. I stated the three games i want, when either one or two of those come out i'll pick up a Wii. As for Metriod Prime 3, i didn't like teh first two so it's really not somthing ima care for but Red Steel sounds better, hopefully it is but we'll have to see. 

Like i said Zelda is like my FF Series. I know it's alot of the same but with a few new things, but in the end a great story, fun gameplay, and graphics that have that "WoW" factor. It's just that it's not worthy of buying a Wii JUST for that. Hopefully slim you see my point now


----------



## Gunners (Aug 12, 2006)

People preorder Wii games right now, it strikes me as a litte silly but hey.

The only game i would preorder is zelda and i wouldn't even preorder that, i am not the type that does so. I will buy it in the store, not there search around or wait.


----------



## RockLee (Aug 12, 2006)

For me, Zedla will be the first game I buy.

I can't friggin' wait to use the bow.


----------



## mgrace (Aug 12, 2006)

I just hope they mkae enough games to satisfy us all


----------



## Parallax (Aug 12, 2006)

The game I'm most stoked about is Metroid Prime 3, that game is going to own.


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 12, 2006)

^yeah its going to be cool, but personally, nothing will ever beat Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Just look at the GC version and its popularity


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 12, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> People preorder Wii games right now, it strikes me as a litte silly but hey.
> 
> The only game i would preorder is zelda and i wouldn't even preorder that, i am not the type that does so. I will buy it in the store, not there search around or wait.


Hey sorry but alot of people pre-order games so they wouldn't end up not having it on launch


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Hey sorry but alot of people pre-order games so they wouldn't end up not having it on launch


Double negative!
Anyway i guess it's good i live in the city, i can pick up a game anywhere without the hassel of gamestop or ebgames saying "I Must Pre-order"


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 12, 2006)

Even living in the city doesn't necessarily guarantee you availability.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2006)

^Only thing i couldn't get right away was XBOX 360. I had DS and PSP on shelfs when they first came out and i got any game i wanted on any day. Only one would be dark watch and that's because my store was closed


----------



## RockLee (Aug 12, 2006)

I don't want to pre-order. It really seems like more hassle to me. I just want to show up, pay my 214$ and waltz out of the store.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 12, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> I don't want to pre-order. It really seems like more hassle to me. I just want to show up, pay my 214$ and waltz out of the store.


And what if the shop doesn't have it? And every console they have is pre-ordered? And you are just standing there while like 5 people walk away with their pre-ordered console? Hassle? you just go to the shop ask them to pre-order and you just go there on the launch date and pay and your always sure that they have one unless they didn't get enough consoles


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 12, 2006)

Yeah, pre-ordering for me is the way to go, but only if I really really want it.  At least you're somewhat guaranteed a unit if you preorder, although the 360 release said otherwise. XD


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 12, 2006)

I just hope that the controls for Metroid isn't like the one on Gamecube, I absolutely hated it when I had to hold a button down to strafe.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 12, 2006)

I do not pre order instead i wait in line ( normally the first one ) for hours on in =)

@ Kag
the controls will be more accurate and percist with the Wii mote and new cool things as well.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 12, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> I just hope that the controls for Metroid isn't like the one on Gamecube, I absolutely hated it when I had to hold a button down to strafe.


well since you use the wii mote to turn around you can probably strafe with the stick on the nunchuck


----------



## RockLee (Aug 12, 2006)

> And what if the shop doesn't have it? And every console they have is pre-ordered? And you are just standing there while like 5 people walk away with their pre-ordered console? Hassle? you just go to the shop ask them to pre-order and you just go there on the launch date and pay and your always sure that they have one unless they didn't get enough consoles



Then I'll get it when I can. That's all. I want a Wii, not desperate for one. If it's not in any of the stores on launch, I'll just keep going until they do. Simple.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 12, 2006)

True gamers ( or nerds  ) get tents and camp for days! though i do not do this i only camp for about 7 to 8 hours i was the first one in my aera to get a GC!


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2006)

^Goddamn 7 or 8 hours? Longest i waited was 1 hour for PSP, i was a fool, i saw them on the shelfs the next day -_-


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 12, 2006)

^
 I did the same thing with my DS.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 12, 2006)

I waited about 21 hours in the rain, in freezing temperatures (thankfully the rain didn't freeze, or maybe that would ahve been better), to get a 360. And the tent I had was really old, so water came in freely. Ever tried to sleep when it is about 32 degrees and in a pool of water about an inch and a half deep? It was awfull


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 12, 2006)

The longest I ever waited in line for something was Halo 2.

I have reserved every console since the PS2, and have gotten every one on launch as promised (except the 360 >.<). So I'll prolly be preordering the Wii.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I waited about 21 hours in the rain, in freezing temperatures (thankfully the rain didn't freeze, or maybe that would ahve been better), to get a 360. And the tent I had was really old, so water came in freely. Ever tried to sleep when it is about 32 degrees and in a pool of water about an inch and a half deep? It was awfull


Holy...Fucking...Shit....Your fucking....Crazy...You win a cookie


----------



## slimscane (Aug 12, 2006)

Haha, I didn't know I would have to wait there that long! My friend and I showed up late for the initial launch day to get a 360, so we had to wait for the second launch (more like 2nd shipment) that best buy did on the 18th of december. Anyway, we went down there in the morning to check out the scene, and ask people questions about how they were going to handle it, but there was already a good 12 people in line! So we kind of had to wait there, and we figured that they would maybe do something where they would stay open 'till mid-night and let us buy them then, but nope, we had to wait untill they opened the next morning. So we thought maybe they would give us the tickets and stuff needed to get them and let us go home, becuase they had a certain number of tickets, and there was already way more than that in line, but _no_. They didn't do that untill about an hour before they opened. It was handled the same way I imagine a 6 year old would manage it. Best Buy is retarded, but there was some interesting moments, and I got a 360, so I guess all's well that ends well ...

 (it was _so_ cold!)


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2006)

^I had to wait with my friend 4 in the morning to pick up a PSP, soooo fucking cold man, I FELL YOUR PAIN BROTHER


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 12, 2006)

When I went to wait for the PSP there were about 4 other people, and we got to wait inside lol.


----------



## Hylian (Aug 12, 2006)

i never wait in line for hours or camp. but that cost me a ds-less christmas


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2006)

^Then you fail, you don't belong here, we waited, you didn't, leave!  Playing, but yeah it was cold, i'm never fucking doing that again


----------



## Jack Bauer (Aug 12, 2006)

Who waits in the cold for a PSP?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2006)

Me and about six of my friends...why?


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 12, 2006)

My uncle actually wen't and got me a DS on it's launch, I didn't even ask him to he just knew I'd want it so he went ahead and got it lol, so I was glad I didn't have to wait.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2006)

^We had it on our shelfs, the ds, so i picked it up the next day.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Aug 12, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Me and about six of my friends...why?



Nothing. I just hate it.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> Nothing. I just hate it.


You hate "It"? PSP or the fact that I and six of my friends waited online? Hell i didn't know why they did it for the Gamecube but they did


----------



## Hylian (Aug 12, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> ^We had it on our shelfs, the ds, so i picked it up the next day.



thats how i got my psp


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> thats how i got my psp


I could of too! I feel so fucking stupid. Argh, i was so mad. Owell it's in the past.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 13, 2006)

I don't know if I would do it again. I probably would, but I would make sure to get a much better tent before doing so 

Yeah, it took a little looking around, but I managed to find a DS during launch week without having to wait


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2006)

^Same. Pisses me off, i get caught in the hype everytime


----------



## slimscane (Aug 13, 2006)

I know, there is just something exciting and kind of exhilerating about a big launch that makes you yearn to have it as soon as possible


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 13, 2006)

Looks like we need news.



> Mercury Confirmed for Wii


----------



## slimscane (Aug 13, 2006)

Like, the PSP game?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 13, 2006)

proabably maybe with new control styles and online features.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 13, 2006)

I thought that the PSP game looked pretty cool, so this might be interesting


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2006)

PSP game fuckin owned, so this one should too!


----------



## -Bakkun- (Aug 15, 2006)

I was wondering if Kingdom Hearts would work on Wii ? With precisely controlled keyblading and all ?


----------



## slimscane (Aug 15, 2006)

I guess... I guess it _would_... but really, what type of question is that? KH games are all on Sony systems (unless you count chain of memories [or whatever]). But yeah, if it were to be on the Wii, it would theoretically be possible to have the Wii-mote controll the swings of the keyblade


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2006)

NINTENDO will have a 1 hour presentation at lipseig and also playable demos for wii and new games hell ya 



source? latest ign wii podcast !


----------



## Kayo (Aug 15, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> NINTENDO will have a 1 hour presentation at lipseig and also playable demos for wii and new games hell ya
> 
> 
> 
> source? latest ign wii podcast !



I wanna be there


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 15, 2006)

I could easily go there <3


----------



## Hylian (Aug 15, 2006)

> *Wii for $170?*
> 
> Nintendo's new Wii console could be yours later this year for less than expected. Tokyo-based Nikko Citigroup has issued a report on Nintendo's rising stock price, and between all the jargon is the financial institution's forecast that the Wii will carry a Japanese price point of 19,800 yen.
> 
> ...




this means i'll probably get to buy an extra game at launch


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2006)

Our new president of NoA Reggie he is all over the place and talking smack left and right! read ahead!



> Wii Stands Alone
> Nintendo chief Reggie Fils-Aime talks about the Wii launch and what he thinks of the competition.





> August 15, 2006 - In a recent interview with USA Today, Nintendo of America president and chief operating officer Reggie Fils-Aime cast fresh light -- and plenty of confidence -- on Nintendo's plans for the Wii.
> 
> When asked how the Nintendo Wii will compete with Sony's PlayStation 3 and Microsoft's Xbox 360, Reggie repeatedly emphasized that the Wii will appeal to a broader audience -- that Microsoft and Sony are "both going down the same path" while the Wii is paving an entirely new road.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hylian (Aug 15, 2006)

^ woah not even on the map...psp doesnt stand a chance

btw, whens lipseig? i want to see more wii games and stuff


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2006)

its in 2 weeks  acculy less now


----------



## slimscane (Aug 15, 2006)

Really? Nintendo would rather have people buy only Nintendo stuff? That is pretty suprising 

Wii to have advanced voice recognition?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2006)

Reggie is da man he is the best gameing president yet 

advance voice reconition? sounds cool i mean they are hiding more hardware features so who knows.

also i remeber i posted something about this voice to text thing on this forum a while back would be intresting to see it go live.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 15, 2006)

> Wii Your Way to Health
> Nintendo reportedly developing diet software for the Wii





> Just as the DS was the answer for the lazy brain, Wii may be the answer for the lazy body. A report from Bloomberg today made mention of a new form of "game" in development at Nintendo: Wii-based diet software.
> 
> The Bloomberg report, issued following recent strong performance of Nintendo's Japanese stock, made mention of the new software in passing. Nintendo is developing diet-related and other forms of software for the Wii, the report said. The report noted that such titles, specifically Brain Age for the DS, have been able to target new users who aren't used to standard game controllers. Details were not given beyond this.
> 
> Nintendo is expected to reveal more on the Wii in September, or possibly before that at the upcoming Games Convention. Our first look at whatever new Touch Generations games Nintendo has in store, diet games and more, could be coming soon.


The guys at Nintendo are fucking geniuses if this turns out true. A lot of diet programs cost a lot more than the 300 (MAX, assuming Wii at 250 (which it won't be) and the game at 50 (again, it won't be)) that people would pay to buy this little bundle. That sounds like a fun way to lose weight... but I'm really skinny so I wouldn't need it, but so what?

They know the idiotic, obese American culture far too well. XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 15, 2006)

Now introducing the Atkins Wii program. XD


----------



## RockLee (Aug 15, 2006)

After years of suck, Nintendo is on a roll.

"Don't you know who I am? You must not know who I am. I'm *Nintendo, *bitch!" *slaps competitors*

"The only reason I say I'm not competing with you two is because you two are _no_ competition!"

 Nintendo is talking smack!


----------



## Gunners (Aug 15, 2006)

Nintendo is tearing shit up it would seem, i am not sure if this has been posted, but here. 



Their online service is free i beleive, personally i hope it works like msn messenger, and not how the ds works, so i can see who is online all at once somewhat.


----------



## RockLee (Aug 16, 2006)

Jesus Christ in heaven, _no friend codes_, please!


----------



## Gunners (Aug 16, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Jesus Christ in heaven, _no friend codes_, please!




If they do it like msn i would kinda like it, it would be cool enough, ultimatly the freinds code would piss me off.  i think the wii auto stores codes, but there is a cap i beleive, if they included some function where you could tell when they are online and communicate easily between contacts it would = win.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah I agree, I think the main reason they did friend codes on the DS was for privacy reasons and such, because of kids. But as we've seen with Pokemon Diamond and Pearl they're moving to more public aswell, and hopefully that same sentiment will transfer over to the Wii's online program.


----------



## RockLee (Aug 16, 2006)

Hopefully. While free online is better than none, it'd rock hard if it were like MSN. You can change your name but the code would remain permenantly the same across the board.

You don't have to take them away, you can make them _awesome_. DO IT NINTENDO.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 16, 2006)

^^^ You see something like that would kickass to the next level, it would seem diffrent from the live so you wouldn't get people auto comparing them, yeh it would own, do it Nintendo. If they don't do this ideal they i don't know, i guess they would have their motive, but it is a feature which would benifit them more than sticking with the freind codes as they are. They have the chance to make it much better.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 16, 2006)

Well they are going to have a messenger service with wii. I belive that topic has been posted a while ago in this thread.


----------



## Aman (Aug 16, 2006)

^I made a thread about it before this thread when Nintendo bought trademarks, one of them being !!M.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 16, 2006)

the Wii doesn't strike me as that powerfull really
"CPU: IBM Broadway 729MHz
Internal Storage: 512MB Flash Memory"

but as long as it's good, who cares 


heffin sweet thread btw 


EDIT: Hooza on free internet play!!!
        P.S. does anyone know if there will come an Animal Crossing for Wii?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 16, 2006)

centuryslayer said:
			
		

> the Wii doesn't strike me as that powerfull really
> "CPU: IBM Broadway 729MHz
> Internal Storage: 512MB Flash Memory"
> 
> ...


Yes they are making a AC for the wii


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 16, 2006)

yay! any links?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 16, 2006)

Nothing is known we only know it exists


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 16, 2006)

Okay, looking forward to it (I'm still playing AC for the gc XD )


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 16, 2006)

> Okay, looking forward to it (I'm still playing AC for the gc XD )



For a minute there, I thought you ment Advent Children.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 16, 2006)

lmao-mao XD  lookin forward to the Wii for that matter, I'm guessing for a late october release  or at least before the christmas rush...


----------



## pajamas (Aug 16, 2006)

> THQ's Wii Event
> Greetings from New York City.





> On Tuesday August 15, THQ was nice enough to give a handful of local NYC press members (as well as a few of us coast-to-coast groupies) a chance to go hands-on with their *four guaranteed launch titles* for Nintendo Wii. The list, previously unconfirmed in its entirety, includes *Avatar, Barnyard, Cars, and SpongeBob Square Pants*. While all four were show in playable form running on Wii development kits, it's important to note that many of the games (specifically Cars and Avatar) were direct adaptations from the GameCube versions, still in a very preliminary state (Editor's Note: *All games used rumble, but no game used the speaker*. When asked about it, a THQ rep told us that *no documentation outlining the speaker has been received from Nintendo at this point*, holding true to our leaked developer documents posted just a few weeks ago). Even still, the select group had a great time handing out at Dylan's Candy Bar in the heart of New York City, eating our fill of tasty candy, and playing nearly six hours of Wii. Not a bad way to spend a Tuesday afternoon. Be sure to check out each of our hands-on impressions for all four games as we all continue the countdown to launch.


I bolded the bits I found interesting.

Four more launch games is good, and they're games for the younger population, which is good for Nintendo, in that there will be four more reasons for mothers get a Wii for their kids than a 360 or a PS3. There are enough older/more mature games coming to the Wii that a few younger titles were needed.

The more interesting bit was the fact that THQ (a fairly large developer) still doesn't have documentation on the Wiimote's speaker. I find that very odd, but am glad they included rumble. (I personally think rumble is awesome, fuck Sony in thinking they can get away without it.)

At the bottom of the page there are links to the four hands-on impressions pages (hell, I'll link them now, I'm so nice).


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 16, 2006)

I wish someone else was creating Avatar: The Last Airbender-- that game deserves an entirely better developer then THQ. The show is simply extraordinary and rivals some of the major Animes straight out of Japan-- it sucks that's it's being treated as a kid show, nor will it be taken seriously as it should. It'll be an fine example of potential wasted, all because of an horrible Dev choice and the kid based network(which i do love of course) the shows appears on currently.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 16, 2006)

There is now finality on a question that a number of people have wondered: Will the Wii version of Zelda: Twilight Pricess be playable with the GCN controller?

*NO*



> Zelda Controller Compatibility
> You can play the GameCube version on the Wii console, but you can't play the Wii build with the GCN controller.





> Ever since Nintendo revealed that there would be two versions of *The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess* - one for GameCube and another for Wii - gamers have wondered if they could play the Wii build with the GCN controller. After all, Wii does play GCN games, too - but previous reports have suggested that Nintendo's innovative new remote is incompatible with GCN software.
> Well, during a Camp Hyrule chat with Nintendo's senior vice president of marketing and corporate communications, George Harrison, the executive confirmed once and for all that to play the Wii version of Zelda you will, in fact, need the Wii-mote.
> "The GCN controller will be able to play the GCN version on the Wii console, but will not be able to play the Wii version," Harrison told chatters in a live conference.
> Not exactly a revelation given that most informed readers already suspected as much, but a confirmation nevertheless, which is why we've picked it up as news. Incidentally, the only known difference between the two builds - other than new Wii-mote-enhanced controller for the Wii version, of course - is that the Wii incarnation also runs in 16x9 widescreen mode, whereas the GCN one doesn't.


People have wondered. Nintendo has answered.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 16, 2006)

This definitely has to be one of the worst decisions Nintendo has ever made. There's no reason to split these gaming titles, just to keep to their word-- in other words, forget the Gamecube owners. This is a business, and making it an Wii exclusives with an option between Wii-mote and Gamecube playability would be the best way to go here. It'll surely guarantee more Wii sales.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 16, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> This definitely has to be one of the worst decisions Nintendo has ever made. There's no reason to split these gaming titles, just to keep to their word-- in other words, forget the Gamecube owners. This is a business, and making it an Wii exclusives with an option between Wii-mote and Gamecube playability would be the best way to go here. It'll surely guarantee more Wii sales.



but it was promised as a GC title and got pushed back a year just for the wii i think it would be really unfair for those owners who just want to play the GC verison. 

So people who buy the GC verison and then buy a Wii later on or on launch can still play the GC verison in there Wii with the GC controller. Witch is a great idea. BUt for people who want an ew expeirence and a new way to play the game they have to get the Wii verison and play with the Wii mote. So nintendo is giving an option either way you look at it. That and if they want a Widescreen verison and a sharper looking game then they would also pick the Wii verison.

also having the Wii vierons be able to play with the GC verison just excludes the whole idea anyways. 

I am glad they did not just make it for wii because ik now there are poeple who just have a cube for Zelda and do not plan on buying a wii at launch. so in other words its a good move for nintendo to do this and if they did not and just made it Wii exclusive they would be lieing backstabbers and no one wants nintendo to do that.

The graphics will be displayed in 16 by 9 widescreen ( the gc will not) and the graphics will look much sharper and clearer.

That and nintendo's way is to change gameing not make it tradional again. Thats why they released it for gamecube and the fact they prosmised GC owners it would have been out in christmas of 2005.

A. Im pissed that they held it back just for a controller upgrade
B. also ticked they just held iit for Wii launch just to make the launch look better.

c. Either way im getting the Wii verison anyways.Widescreen and new controls FTW. if you want to play it the old way get the GC verison this is new gen not old gen.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 16, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> I wish someone else was creating Avatar: The Last Airbender-- that game deserves an entirely better developer then THQ. The show is simply extraordinary and rivals some of the major Animes straight out of Japan-- it sucks that's it's being treated as a kid show, nor will it be taken seriously as it should. It'll be an fine example of potential wasted, all because of an horrible Dev choice and the kid based network(which i do love of course) the shows appears on currently.



I completely and 100% agree, but maybe they will pull through with the wii-vampd version. I know they can make the graphics alot better, and I really hope they do. Doing some airbending w/ the wiimote excites me, so I hope they can improve it and make it a wii worthy game.

Plus, the series is very popular, so maybe the game will be too, and may warrant a sequel by another company.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 16, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> I completely and 100% agree, but maybe they will pull through with the wii-vampd version. I know they can make the graphics alot better, and I really hope they do. Doing some airbending w/ the wiimote excites me, so I hope they can improve it and make it a wii worthy game.
> 
> Plus, the series is very popular, so maybe the game will be too, and may warrant a sequel by another company.



^_^ Well, as it said and the preview, the graphics will be much, much better. It's currently running off the Gamecube hardware. Also, doing Airbending with the Wii-mote has me really excited well-- what has me worried though, is that they most likely wont put Toph in this time. Her and Azula were some of the main reasons i got into the show and ended up watching both seasons only to find out that i had been missing out on quite alot. 

I hope it really does pick up in sales-- a sequel would be great.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, maybe the game just follows Book 1 and there will be a sequel for Book 2  So it would have Toph and Azula(and her girls).

I would personally like to see a fighter (like gnt or nh) done of Avatar, but I doubt it would happen.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 16, 2006)

They should have allowed the Wii version to play with a Gamecube controller, can't really explain why, they should have just done it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 17, 2006)

I bet some people are intrested in price of games ? well i know the first games price! 





> Marvel: Ultimate Alliance Interview
> Developer Vicarious Visions talks specifically about the Wii version of the game.





> ugust 16, 2006 - Marvel nuts will be pleased to know that publisher Activision is set to debut Marvel: Ultimate Alliance with the launch of Nintendo's new Wii console later this year. IGN Wii recently caught up with Vicarious Visions, which is handling the Wii version of the game, to talk about how the build is different. Following, producer Evan Skolnick tackles our questions.
> 
> IGN Wii: First off, we want to thank you for taking some time to answer a few questions about the Wii version of Marvel: Ultimate Alliance specifically. Can you start off by telling us what Marvel: Ultimate Alliance is all about?
> 
> ...



honestly i like how you can move the camera around with the numchucks motion senors  i think that is a cool idea.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 17, 2006)

I didn't read all of it, but first part 360 games cost 50, and the wii costs half as much to develope for than the 360, can't they cut us some slack? 

(nice Pokemon card SSJ3  did you make it yourself?)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 17, 2006)

no i did not friend pmed it to me and i was like "hell ya " 

True they might be cheaper but  reason why some 360 games are 50 is because of the format as well that also has a thing to do with it . but i hope games will range from 40 to 50 on Wii witch it seems like it will.  though i think wii sports and games like that will be from 25 to 30 around there.

blue ray games will not be less than 60 at first i doubt it.


i doubt any lower than 40 since DS games go as high as 35.


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 17, 2006)

I say some footage of Marvel at Comic-con, it looked awsome, and has so many charactures, (but why the watcher?) and cool looking gameplay.
If it gets a decent review, ill see how much extra is in my wallet.

where do you find 360 games for 50$? all the new ones i see are 60!!!  anyway, the pricing sounds good to me, its most likely what it will turn out to be


On a Side Note: Do you think the Wii would need, or you would want it to have a "Game Achevement ranking, kinda like the 360 and X-Box live?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 17, 2006)

Sadly it seems they wont be using any online functions of the wii witch really pisses me off.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 17, 2006)

> Yeah, maybe the game just follows Book 1 and there will be a sequel for Book 2  So it would have Toph and Azula(and her girls).
> 
> I would personally like to see a fighter (like gnt or nh) done of Avatar, but I doubt it would happen.



That seems about right, covering all of " Book 1 " would be the best way to start-- now that i think about it, there's no way we shouldn't see a sequel, unless their planning to throw in their own ideal ending, and he quickly learns every method of bending overnight. 

As for seeing some fighting based titles, I doubt it it too-- though it would definitely be rather enticing. The only way i see that happening is if it makes it's way across sea's somewhere else, and becomes an instant hit. The foreign developers would have no choice but to jump in and begin creating their respective Avatar simulations.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 17, 2006)

> One camper asked Harrison if he thought many people will buy their favorite classic games via Wii's Virtual Console. Harrison responded "Certainly, we hope many people will take advantage of the virtual console games that they love from the past, but we also hope that people who have never experienced these games will enjoy them for the first time. Remember, there are other secrets of the virtual console that we won't reveal until we get closer to launch." Harrison also confirmed that new games for distribution via Virtual Console would be made by Nintendo, but would not be coming until sometime after Wii's launch.



i seriously just cannot wait to find out what secerts are left overall! there so many! and this one includes for the Wii VC? sweeet.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 17, 2006)

Warsmith Dameon said:
			
		

> where do you find 360 games for 50$? all the new ones i see are 60!!!  anyway, the pricing sounds good to me, its most likely what it will turn out to be



well, play.com is pretty descent. plus, games from THQ and Ubisoft will be dropped to around 40$ ( I know samurai warriors costs 29? to pre-order for example) so finally I might be able to buy a game :amazed


anyway back to the topic: Wii  

Does anyonw know anything about "Sengoku Action" ???


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 17, 2006)

no they have not mentioned anything about sengoku action there has been rumors about more of it appearing at TGS witch is very likely to happen since it is a japanease game.



also the THQ and Ubisoft games that are out on 360 now are not that great and hardly sold well at all. So dropping the price on those titles i can see. BUt i still see EA games and many other "new" games going for 60 on the 360. still does not bug me though its on the DVD format witch will go below that 60 dollar tag plus its microsoft they have deep pockets.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 17, 2006)

yeah well THQ and ubisoft have dropped the prize tag for their upcoming games, and hopefully other companies will follow that example 

I can't find the link on gamespot though...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 17, 2006)

> New Red Steel Interview: 1 to 1 sword, AI, Un Real engine, and Co Op?





> *Could you give us a run down of the setting and story for Red Steel?*
> 
> In Red Steel you embody a US guy living in LA. To save his fiance'e caught in the middle of a war between two generations of Yakuzas, the player will have to fly to Japan and fight his way through the Tokyo Mafia. During his journey he will come face to face with their codes, learning new and more efficient ways to use his fighting skills.
> *
> ...





> Are there any other intresting implementations of the Wii controller you can tell us about? For instance, we've seen that you can open doors by twisting the controller to turn the knob, and tell enewmies to get down on the ground by motioning with your left hand.
> 
> We will have more interaction of the controller but I can't tell them right now. *>>This concerns the use of weapons ( What if we can reload with the Wiimote + Nanchaku?! That would be awesome! ), the relations with NPC... *





> > *Is there an equal balance between sword fighting and gunplay or is one weighted more havily gameplay wise? Has it been hard finding a good balance?
> > *
> > At the end, we estimate we will have a balance between sword and gun with perhaps a little more gun. To tell the truth, ( and repeat ourselves ) the way the controllers work has helped us. Both gameplay are strong and immersive. Gunfight requires precision, good aiming, no abrupt moves, while katana fighting requires swiftness, rough moves sometimes, good reactions and timing of attacks. Since both gameplay ask for totally different movement, it seemed evident for us to alternate sequences in order to catch the player off-balance and offer him a unique gaming experience.
> > *
> ...


----------



## RockLee (Aug 17, 2006)

This is going in the right direction. Red Steel has the potential to become a kickass game, make it so, Ubisoft.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 17, 2006)

> *
> Red Steel is looking very strong graphically - what engine is it running on and what are its strengths?*
> 
> Red Steel is running on the improved version UNreal engine for the Wii system. *(Ssj3_goku  Note: It's an UNReal 2.5 engine)* A large portion of our team has already worked with the Unreal engine. They are already well aware of its strengths and weaknesses. We have pushed the engine to its limits to offer a rich, colored and different setting to the player. Eastern culture allows for original and seldom seen scenes. We are taking advantage of that.
> ...





> *Can you confirm any of the voice talent attached to the project so far?*
> 
> No, no specific voice talent, just good actors.
> 
> ...






> *What's next for the Red Steel franchise?*
> 
> Release the title for the launch of the console, see people having fun playing it, provide them with a new incredible FPS experience that is our primary objective. We are impatient of seeing people's reaction on our game. Then we will see where the franchise will go...



ok thats all of it


----------



## pajamas (Aug 17, 2006)

The AI and UNReal Engine bits are the coolest things I think (I read the whole interview). The 1:1 motion isn't the smartest because when an attack is blocked there is nothing stopping you from still going through with the strike, leaving your sword in a different place and your Wiimote.

But the AI sounds like it's very well developed and intelligent, and the UNReal Engine just kicks ass. So yeah, this game is shaping up to be pretty damn cool.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 17, 2006)

i liked how they where talking about the Wii mote at the end and all. Cannot wait to here about the Online features and well the overall game sounds much better =)


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 17, 2006)

I want Fire Emblem, Advance Wars and Golden Sun (all Wii). Please Nintendo, grant me these so that I may be even happier when I purchase my Wii this Christmas. ^__^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 17, 2006)

ya they need an RTS if nintendo makes a kick ass RTS then i can see blizzard doing one on the Wii as well


----------



## slimscane (Aug 17, 2006)

All Blizzard does now is WoW


----------



## RockLee (Aug 17, 2006)

Blizzard is focusing on PC right now. They have no current plans for consoles. Sadly enough.

WII STARCRAFT!


----------



## pajamas (Aug 17, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> All Blizzard does now is WoW


OMG! WORLD OF... WIICRAFT *seizure*

If that thing comes to existence... I will kill all the higher-ups at Blizzard... maybe.


----------



## RockLee (Aug 17, 2006)

Why would you kill them? It's a cool concept.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 17, 2006)

Blizzard said:
			
		

> Job Update 7/26/06
> New Employment Opportunity – Level Designer
> Blizzard Entertainment is looking for a talented level designer with experience building levels using any popular 3D Real-Time Strategy game toolset (Warcraft 3, Rise of Legends, Command and Conquer, etc). The ideal candidate has industry experience on a shipping game, or has created and distributed levels in the fan/mod community. Level designers need to be able to create fun and interesting environments that look and play great. For more information on this position please check out the job posting here.


A fairly recent job post said causes some speculation that they could be working on an RTS again   And honestly I can't see it being WC IV so soon, so I'm guessing that if there is indeed a new RTS coming then it is SC2 or a new franchise n_n


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 17, 2006)

What, haven't you all heard about World of Starcraft? lol.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 17, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> A fairly recent job post said causes some speculation that they could be working on an RTS again   And honestly I can't see it being WC IV so soon, so I'm guessing that if there is indeed a new RTS coming then it is SC2 or a new franchise n_n


That is pretty awesome news! :amazed I hope it is SC2, that would be so awesome! It would totally redeem Blizzard! 

Here is something to think about, do you think that South Korea would stop playing SC if SC2 came out?


----------



## RockLee (Aug 17, 2006)

Not probably until it has the properly balanced patches.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 17, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> A fairly recent job post said causes some speculation that they could be working on an RTS again   And honestly I can't see it being WC IV so soon, so I'm guessing that if there is indeed a new RTS coming then it is SC2 or a new franchise n_n


Or they are working on a WOW expension XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 17, 2006)

> Evolving the Graphics
> Artistic director Stephane Bachelet speaks in detail about improving Red Steel's visuals. Plus, 10 exclusive new screenshots!





> August 17, 2006 - Publisher Ubisoft is working overtime to deliver Wii owners a ground-up exclusive first-person shooter called Red Steel in time for the launch of Nintendo's new generation system later this year. The developer offered gamers a first glimpse of the title in playable form at May's Electronic Entertainment Expo. Since that time, the team working on the ambitious project has been improving both controls and visuals for the better. Red Steel's artistic director, Stephane Bachelet, explains the process of updating the graphics in the write-up below.
> 
> IGN Wii has exclusively posted 10 new screenshots of Red Steel to complement today's article.
> 
> ...


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 17, 2006)

I hope Red Steel isnt M...


----------



## pajamas (Aug 17, 2006)

DBZthenNaruto2 said:
			
		

> I hope Red Steel isnt M...


There's no blood, so it seems Ubisoft is not going for an M rating. Also, considering they're releasing it alongside Far Cry Wii from the same publisher I think they're going for two different sets of people. (teens + mature) Actually, they're just trying to get people to buy two different FPS experiences (which I will, if Far Cry lives up to what I hope it will)


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't understand why is Nintendo is even bothering to support online play -- the Devs surely aren't taking advantage of it, and it's becoming quite annoying to say the least.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 17, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> I don't understand why is Nintendo is even bothering to support online play -- the Devs surely aren't taking advantage of it, and it's becoming quite annoying to say the least.


Nintendo hasn't given any specs on the online play, which is why these first sets of (non-Nintendo) games will lack online play. But second gen on games will have online play, and that'll be awesome!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 17, 2006)

Red steel will have online play mark my words. Also Farcry is supposed to as well.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 18, 2006)

I hope they focus more on the swordplay parts in red steel than the shooting, or it will most likely just be an ordinary singleplayer fps with a funky controller...

I want a fencing game or something!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 18, 2006)

that funky controller will give the console players one closer if not exact mouse movement and accuracy. Witch is superior to Dual Analog sticks.

But ya i am most excited about the sword fighting ,should be intresting =)


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 18, 2006)

funky controller ftw 
heck, I'm even considering to buy the sports games XDDD 
OBJECTION!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 18, 2006)

Im going ot get wii sports so my parents will play and proabably get back into gaming.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 18, 2006)

Yah, I am getting another controller and wii sports for that too, my mates mom wants to play with his wii


----------



## slimscane (Aug 18, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> Nintendo hasn't given any specs on the online play, which is why these first sets of (non-Nintendo) games will lack online play. But second gen on games will have online play, and that'll be awesome!


Not neccesarily, last I heard it was completely optional even to admit it existed. It isn't like Live or anything where every single game has to at the very least be Live Aware. But over the past months they have talked about features I didn't expect them to have, so we'll see


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 18, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> I don't understand why is Nintendo is even bothering to support online play -- the Devs surely aren't taking advantage of it, and it's becoming quite annoying to say the least.



lack of online was one of GameCubes flaws, mabey we'll see alot more 3rd party games that use wi-fi later on, and for all we know some of the other anounced titles will use it...


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 19, 2006)

i am not sure about Wii but my bro told me  i hope you have answer for my pathic question ,

old time , i was fool by April 's Fool day for Fox and sonic in Gamecube but they will apear in wii SMBB ??  you can give me link of SMBB i will would read it but so many gamesite was not relaible information of SMBB 


and 

i already talk with Gamestop store , they dont have resreves for Wiii  i wonder i get hold gamesystem in Nov in which store ,  i dont want to order online  that all  they told me it will cost about $200 that is true   it is cheap for me beside PS3 and Xbox 360 already Harddrive , wii will have HD??


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 19, 2006)

Baby Raptor said:
			
		

> i am not sure about Wii but my bro told me  i hope you have answer for my pathic question ,
> 
> old time , i was fool by April 's Fool day for Fox and sonic in Gamecube but they will apear in wii SMBB ??  you can give me link of SMBB i will would read it but so many gamesite was not relaible information of SMBB
> 
> ...



Only characters we know that are "NEW" to the SMBB is whats on the Video that was displayed at E3. They said there will be more characters and there was also a japanease site to take opinons from people.

Can sonic be in this? yes, will he? we are not sure yet but i highly belive he will be on the system considering alot of sonic games are on nintendo consoles.


Wii will not have a Built IN HD. Instead it will have 512 Megabytes of on board flash memory ( first page describes this) This is clearly alot for NES/SNES /Geneis/ Turbo graphic games but the N64 games would fill this up quickly.

So because of this Nintendo has stated that you could use optional External HD or Jumpdrive or any external memory device through the USB 2.0 ports on the back ( there are 2 of them )  and they also  give you the option of SD Memory carts as well ( witch can hold up to 8 gig now).

So yes in a sense the Wii can use an HD but it does not have a built in one.

Also the price of the system has not been announced yet. Analisit are saying 170 dollars and nintendo said that it will not go above 250 dollars. So still no price yet.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 19, 2006)

NOt sure if anyone realized but Sonic wild fire for Wii gets renamed to 

"Sonic and the Secret Rings "

Link


----------



## Kayo (Aug 19, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> NOt sure if anyone realized but Sonic wild fire for Wii gets renamed to
> 
> "Sonic and the Secret Rings "
> 
> I do



Yeah heard that, that is the worst name ever


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 19, 2006)

Worst name ever, what the hell is sega, who is gonna buy "sonic and teh secret rings" "sonic wildfire" sounded nice >_>;


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 19, 2006)

i honestly do not see how its a bad name  its not a bad name. I guess "Wild FirE" sounded cooler but honestly how can Fire get wild?

That and Wild Fire was for the ps3/Xbox360 games since the Wii game is differant i expected a differant name.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 19, 2006)

I didn't know that wildfire was for the x360/PS3 version since they always called them Sonic: the hedgehog instead of wildfire

SSJ3 Sonic and the hidden rings sounds like some childish crap game that was made for 5 year olds "goooo find the hidden rings"


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 19, 2006)

Sonic is rated E for Everyone and well sad to say sonic is  kiddy but also have that  hardcore aspect to the series =/

EDIt

ah whoops ya they still did not rename the PS3/360 titles there still just sonic .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 19, 2006)

So because its E it is allowed to have a name fit for some educational program with talking cars?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 19, 2006)

Its not as bad as your making it out to be.  Seriously =/

Wii sports not thats a bad name =/


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 19, 2006)

Sonic is something that is supposed to be something cool and fun not something lame as "omg sonic needs to go look for missing rings =O" it should be like "sonic is like wild fire burning down everything"


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 19, 2006)

lmao, whatever dude, wildfire sound really cheesy too XDDD
have you ever seen the old Sonic TV-series?


Sonic and the secret rings reminds me of Indiana Jones


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Aug 19, 2006)

I hope we get some useful new news at the August 23rd Gaming Convintion(sp?).


----------



## Kayo (Aug 19, 2006)

Sonic Wild Fire sounded hardcore, like it was going to be something new and much better. Sonic and the secret rings sounds just like another boring sonic game that came out recently

But, let's not judge it too much by its name. We may be wrong


----------



## RockLee (Aug 19, 2006)

Yeah, but... "Secret Rings?" 

Man, WildFire was much cooler, just like Revolution was.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 19, 2006)

Nusaja said:
			
		

> Sonic Wild Fire sounded hardcore, like it was going to be something new and much better.



I agree wholeheartedly, and after watching this ad, that's exactly the impression I had initially received. 

FANDUB 01 - Akatsuki meeting (135)

Afrer the name change, I have almost lost complete interest myself.


----------



## Akira (Aug 19, 2006)

Sonic and The Secret Rings sounds like a low budget spin off movie, not a full fledged sonic game..


----------



## KonohasEliteNinja (Aug 19, 2006)

No matter what they change sonic will always poon. End of story.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 19, 2006)

Yeah the name alone turns me of sonic now =/


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 19, 2006)

Has the name change been 100% confirmed? I'm not saying I don't believe it, its just that the new name is pretty hard to accept lol.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 19, 2006)

Yeah, SEGA made a statement earlier this week about it when they were presenting the titles that were to be shown at the Leipzig convention next week.  But who knows, if enough people complain...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 19, 2006)

Well if you all hate the name i guess you all hate nintendo?


COME ON LETS PLAY with your

*WII's!*


----------



## pajamas (Aug 19, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Well if you all hate the name i guess you all hate nintendo?
> 
> 
> COME ON LETS PLAY with your
> ...


I like that name! XD

But The Secret Rings is just stupid. Not that I was ever going to buy it in the first place... <<;; BUT THAT'S IRRELEVENT! I definitely won't be buying it now!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm ashamed of you all who say i"m not buying" a product "because of the name"... IF so just jump out your bedroom window and stop being a gamer.


----------



## KonohasEliteNinja (Aug 19, 2006)

Let me in on the nintendo fan club.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 19, 2006)

just click the link to the banner and post in there and you will be in


----------



## Ryuuken + (Aug 19, 2006)

will the nintendo wii surpass the PS3


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 19, 2006)

Espada #5 said:
			
		

> will the nintendo wii surpass the PS3



Nope, i don't think so. Is it possible ? sure. The Playstation 3 has Nintendo Wii beat in just about everything, except the price tag. Just like the Nintendo DS was before it was initially released, the Wii is currently an gimmick, until proven otherwise, but everyone know's what to expect with the Playstation 3. It has better hardware, a safe controller, great games, ect. The Wii has to prove itself first, and currently, their doing a great job at it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 19, 2006)

Maybe Espada we do not know for sure anything can happen and let me say this power does not = win , Games = win. Bad price tag = lose many fans. Horrible launch = bad start... PS3 so far has the last 2 things. We will see how things play out in the upcoming years.



anyways here is some new news.



> CoD3 delayed to 2007. Good news bad news time!





> The Wii-Version of `Call of Duty 3? is delayed. It?ll be finished in 2007. You can read this in the new EDGE-magazine in the article about CoD3.
> 
> Raphael also says that this is in the German issue of Edge, but may not be in the newest US issue.





Bad news, it's the Wii version only that got delayed, and that means one less launch title.



Bad news, it's the Wii version only that got delayed, and that means one less launch title.

Good news, it means less FPS games at launch and more spread out third party support.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 19, 2006)

I like hearing good news, I'm currently COMPLETELY bored with FPS games, most of them lack anything new, I remember back in the day when vehciles where new etc etc, but now there's been a long-time lack of news, fps wise


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 19, 2006)

more news well speculation but it should be correct.



> What is S3TC?
> 
> S3TC, which is hardwired into the graphics chip provides a 6:1 ratio for compressing textures. Which means if a developer wants to cram 50MB of textures into GameCube, it will only cost them about 8MB of memory space, and because the technology is part of the graphics chip it won't affect the system resources. What all this means is that GameCube features exquisitely detailed textures with great variance instead of ones that are monotonous and blurry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 19, 2006)

ah, more textures/detailed makes for an overall better look 

even though old gc games like Animal Crossing had pretty blurry textures 
(well they overused sprites instead of doing 3d objects)...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 19, 2006)

Sonic and the hidden rings, wtf sega you twats you just killed the game


----------



## Shiron (Aug 19, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Sonic and the hidden rings, wtf sega you twats you just killed the game


 I don't think so. "A rose by any other name would smell as sweet." I'll wait for details on the actual storyline of the game before I actually decide if I want it or not. After all, if the story is good and the gameplay is fun, I'll be happy. There's much more to a game than just its name (in fact, the name is one of the things that has the smallest impact on whether the game is fun to play or not).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 19, 2006)

Shiron said:
			
		

> I don't think so. "A rose by any other name would smell as sweet." I'll wait for details on the actual storyline of the game before I actually decide if I want it or not. After all, if the story is good and the gameplay is fun, I'll be happy. There's much more to a game than just its name (in fact, the name is one of the things that has the smallest impact on whether the game is fun to play or not).



 

man i head back to  college in the morning .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 19, 2006)

Shiron said:
			
		

> I don't think so. "A rose by any other name would smell as sweet." I'll wait for details on the actual storyline of the game before I actually decide if I want it or not. After all, if the story is good and the gameplay is fun, I'll be happy. There's much more to a game than just its name (in fact, the name is one of the things that has the smallest impact on whether the game is fun to play or not).


ofcourse, but does a casual gamer know how it is? most casual gamers just look at the name and see if it looks decent on the back, but if it has a name like "sonic and the hidden rings" its gonna turn off alot of people i am and im a nintendo fanboy


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 19, 2006)

Casuel gamers do not look at the name and judge it soley off that. 

Casuel gamers know how Sonic, mario, and all those big known guys play allready , so they would pick it up automatically.

now if it did not have "sonic" in it then maybe your right but since it does then your wrong.

Then again millions of non gamers etc picked up games that had retarted names. Brain Age etc. So name of the product does not fully justify the purchase.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 19, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> ofcourse, but does a casual gamer know how it is? most casual gamers just look at the name and see if it looks decent on the back, but if it has a name like "sonic and the hidden rings" its gonna turn off alot of people i am and im a nintendo fanboy


Maybe, maybe not; depends on how it's advertised. And if casual gamers actually buy the Wii, despite the lame name puns, I don't see why they woulnd't buy this game, just because of its name. I mean, if they can get past the Wii's name, I'm not seeing them having too much of a problem with something like "Sonic and the Hidden Rings." The name could also be much worse. But basically, my point is if the casual gamers can get passed the name of the Wii, I'm not seeing why they wouldn't be able to get passed the name of this game. If they buy the Wii despite it's name, but yet don't buy this Sonic game just because of that game, then they're just being idiots who are trying to find whatever way possible to just bash the game, or are just being hypocrites.


----------



## RockLee (Aug 19, 2006)

I do have to say this: Nintendo, and only Nintendo, can change product titles for better or worse and pull it off.

Sure, the game will play the same, but the name is undeniably lamer.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 20, 2006)

Tittle affect buyer 's thought ? i dont think so since so many demo in everywhere, i  dont trust tittle of game, i alway try it out at demo or rent , if i really like it then i will buy it


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeah, name really isnt that important, when you make a game, nothing maters over gameplay, true that flashy graphics and a rockin soundtrack will make that game into a dynasty.  But in the end Name isn't that important


----------



## RockLee (Aug 20, 2006)

Obviously. It's no where neaer as important as the name of a console.

However, WildFire was _cool_. "the Secret Rings" is _lame_.


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 20, 2006)

No "the secret ring" is a childly name, not necessarily lame.
But "WildFire" was a cooler name


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 20, 2006)

are wii stilll discussing the namechange of the sonic game 

get over it already  XDDDDDD


----------



## Hylian (Aug 20, 2006)

*sonic in brawl?*



> "Nintendo hopes that Snake's appearance in Super Smash Bros. Brawl will encourage other publishers to allow their characters to join the Smash Bros. line-up, and is already actively negotiating for the rights to include at least one other non-Nintendo character. Both Sakurai and Mario creator Shigeru Miyamoto have stated that Sega's Sonic the Hedgehog is the character that Smash Bros. fans have requested the most and... well, it's hard to type these words with our fingers crossed!"




just a rumor, but theres a very good chance. but if sakurai and miyamoto
said that sonic's the most requested character, i think it'll happen


----------



## pajamas (Aug 20, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> *sonic in brawl?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then my vote for Leon was in the minority T-T *depression*


----------



## RockLee (Aug 20, 2006)

Duh.

Maybe he'll be in Super Smash Bros.: Rumble.


----------



## Hylian (Aug 20, 2006)

*Revolutionary Voice Chat Feature?*



> Joystiq, via the website Moz La Punk, via the IGN Insider forums, are reporting that the Nintendo Wii might be set to get even more revolutionary. According to a patent filed early this year, Nintendo are working on a voice chat feature that changes what you say into the Wii controller microphone in to words on your TV screen. Not only this, but the technology will also pick up the tone of your speech and applies corresponding colours, sizes, and fonts. So if you shut "You annoying man, you beat me!" it might appear "YOU ANNOYING MAN, YOU BEAT ME!" on the TV screen via the Wii. Apparently the voice to text feature will be used mostly in first part titles aimed at a younger audience (probably for safety and horrible online grooming reasons), so expect more mature games to feature straight voice-to-voice action.
> 
> According to the poster, the Wii will make use of a wireless, head-mounted microphone and the voice to text chat will also be censored, allowing for younger eyes not to be dirtied by rude words. We'll have more Nintendo-tastic rumours as and when someone makes them up. Seriously though, this might just be true...




still not really confirmed, but it would be cool


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 20, 2006)

Sonic would be cool, but when you think about it, it would just be a Fox, w/o guns.  I personally think they need to add, Andy or another CO from Advance Wars just to vary up the gameplay


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 20, 2006)

Warsmith Dameon said:
			
		

> Sonic would be cool, but when you think about it, it would just be a Fox, w/o guns.



No, i don't see how it would be an Fox without guns. I don't even know how a Fox relates to anything in reference to an speedy Hedgehog to begin with-- hopefully, you weren't referring to Fox Mcloud ?-- if so, you should definitely explain that to me, because Sonic show's more then enough uniqueness to warrant an character slot in this game.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 20, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> No, i don't see how it would be an Fox without guns. I don't even know how a Fox relates to anything in reference to an speedy Hedgehog to begin with-- hopefully, you weren't referring to Fox Mcloud ?-- if so, you should definitely explain that to me, because Sonic show's more then enough uniqueness to warrant an character slot in this game.


What she said!

But there is one similarity between Sonic and Fox. That speed attack thing that fox has. That sends him zipping from one side to the other. That move will need to be removed it from Fox's moveset if they want to have Sonic, because that would be a huge part of Sonic's arsenal: speed.

So yeah... I see that similarity, but in every other respect, I completely agree with the [extremely awesome] Gracious Winter!


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 20, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> What she said!
> 
> But there is one similarity between Sonic and Fox. That speed attack thing that fox has. That sends him zipping from one side to the other. That move will need to be removed it from Fox's moveset if they want to have Sonic, because that would be a huge part of Sonic's arsenal: speed.
> 
> So yeah... I see that similarity, but in every other respect, I completely agree with the [extremely awesome] Gracious Winter!





I had actually forgot about that zipping attack, but the again, i probably didn't want to remember. I have a strong dislike for Fox Mcloud Players, but not for any reasons outside of jealousy though. It's bad enough that there's entirely to many of them, but to make matters worst, i could never beat anyone who played with him. Maybe i just sucked i guess, but i always felt i was quite skilled with Samus and Link. I wish they would give Fox Mcloud his staff from Star Fox Adventures as a standard weapon for him, maybe then-- i might be interested in playing with him in the future if that happens.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 20, 2006)

[TFA]GW: Haha! I made you blush! 

Not news by any means, but an interesting read nonetheless (A letter from Matt Cassamassina to developers).



> Letter from the Editor
> Wii developers: don't be lazy. Pro-scan and 16x9 support is a must.





> In my experience, there has been a single very easy method to discern which developers are really pushing Nintendo's new Wii hardware, and which ones are simply rehashing GameCube titles. I turn to the developer in question and ask a simple question: "Is your game running in either progressive-scan mode or 16x9 widescreen?" The answer is usually telling on multiple levels.
> The truth is, both visual options were very possible on GameCube, a console at least half as powerful as Wii. Nintendo titles like The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker and Metroid Prime ran in progressive-scan mode and some efforts like Sphinx and the Cursed Mummy, Geist and Star Fox Adventures ran in both pro-scan and widescreen.
> So it confounds me that in this day and age, some studio representatives will look at me as though I've asked them to scale a mountain when I quiz them about progressive-scan or widescreen support for their upcoming Wii game.
> There is no excuse. A quick word with any developer that has taken the extra day or two to implement progressive-scan and widescreen support is proof enough that the process is neither incredibly difficult nor particularly time-consuming. In fact, when I recently told one Wii developer about another's game, which doesn't support either visual mode, his response was: "Lame. It's not that hard."
> ...


The most interesting thing, I think, is the fact that they will punish developers by mentioning it (and probably making fun of them as well, and saying they're lazy etc.) is very interesting.

Personally, I don't have a TV that can take advantage of either of those two things (my TVs suck xP), so it's not an issue for me. But it's interesting just how much people seem to care.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, its more like... if you can do it, why not?  People eventually get newer TVs and of course if they get a nice one, they'd like their dvd systems, game systems, or whatever to be compatible with what ever the highest settings on their video and audio appliances are.  Like myself for example, I don't like using the regular video inputs on my systems anymore since my TV can accomodate multiple s-videos and prog scan component video inputs.  So I understand where he's coming from.  The Wii may not be cutting or bleeding edge like the PS3 or 360, but to those who can, let us take advantage of what we got.  Because TBH, once you have an HDTV, its kinda hard watching normal non-HD TV again.  It's so damn nice. XD


----------



## pajamas (Aug 20, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Well, its more like... if you can do it, why not? People eventually get newer TVs and of course if they get a nice one, they'd like their dvd systems, game systems, or whatever to be compatible with what ever the highest settings on their video and audio appliances are. Like myself for example, I don't like using the regular video inputs on my systems anymore since my TV can accomodate multiple s-videos and prog scan component video inputs. So I understand where he's coming from. The Wii may not be cutting or bleeding edge like the PS3 or 360, but to those who can, let us take advantage of what we got.


Speaking of which, is there a difference between cutting and bleeding edge tech? Is bleeding edge newer and thus sharper? I've never understood that X-x


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 20, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> No, i don't see how it would be an Fox without guns. I don't even know how a Fox relates to anything in reference to an speedy Hedgehog to begin with-- hopefully, you weren't referring to Fox Mcloud ?-- if so, you should definitely explain that to me, because Sonic show's more then enough uniqueness to warrant an character slot in this game.


Yeah i meant Fox Mcloud, Well they deffinetly would be different, just not different enough, cause in my opinion he should be faster than fox, but havving that fast of a char would ruin the game, and all he could have for moves is dashing moves kinda relating to Fox's.  I mean they would be different, like you could bounce from hit to his, or do a jiggilypuff stlye roll attack


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 20, 2006)

Cutting edge would be more along the lines of high end tech as of now that's available, lets say... 1080p HDTVs.

From wikipedia:

*Bleeding edge* is a term that refers to technology that is so new (and thus, presumably, not perfected) that the user is required to risk reductions in stability and productivity in order to use it. It also refers to the nature of the latest technology to be extremely expensive... PS3 ring a bell?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 20, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, is there a difference between cutting and bleeding edge tech? Is bleeding edge newer and thus sharper? I've never understood that X-x


Cutting edge = just a cut
bleeding edge = your bleeding dude and that is worse then a small cut


----------



## RockLee (Aug 20, 2006)

In regards to the voice recognition: That would rock so freakin' hard. I honestly cannot wait, although the color thing seems unnecessary.

At to the prog scan and widescreen: I will eventually get an HD TV, so I would like to see that implemented.

I'm sorry you hate Fox players. If it helps any, I chose him before people told me he was top tier, and I play as Link as well.

I have a literally traumatizing experience against a Samus player, one that made me stop playing for a year or more.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 20, 2006)

> Yeah i meant Fox Mcloud, Well they deffinetly would be different, just not different enough, cause in my opinion *he should be faster than fox, but havving that fast of a char would ruin the game*,* and all he could have for moves is dashing moves kinda relating to Fox's.* I mean they would be different, like you could bounce from hit to his, or do a jiggilypuff stlye roll attack



That's true, having him move his genuine speed would most likely, cause quite an unbalance issue, and yet, if he doesn't move as fast as he should, Sonic Fans like myself, will only be dissapointed, but there are ways around this, so it's nothing im worried about. It shouldn't even be an expectation, if you happen to be an individual who has played any of the two currently released, Super Smash Bros installments. As for only having dashing moves, your right in the sense, that most of Sonic best moves and attacks are of the dashing type. They can still switch it up though-- even so, Sonic still does have a few grinding and alot springboards moves, which they could use very uniquely in the game-- especially if it's concerning his special move, which would be rather easy to decide on-- i don't believe there's anyone here who couldn't think of an special attack to incorporate using the ability of the Chaos Emerald. The Chaos Emarald could also help with his rebounding after you've been initially knocked off an platform.

But overall, his similarities to others wouldn't really bother me much, this is coming from a gal who could only dream of an Samus vs Megaman matchup-- or even an Cloud Strife vs Link battle.



> I'm sorry you hate Fox players. If it helps any, I chose him before people told me he was top tier, and I play as Link as well.
> 
> I have a literally traumatizing experience against a Samus player, one that made me stop playing for a year or more.



^_^ I Lol'd. That certainly made me feel alot better, thank you.


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 21, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> That's true, having him move his genuine speed would most likely, cause quite an unbalance issue, and yet, if he doesn't move as fast as he should, Sonic Fans like myself, will only be dissapointed, but there are ways around this, so it's nothing im worried about. It shouldn't even be an expectation, if you happen to be an individual who has played any of the two currently released, Super Smash Bros installments. As for only having dashing moves, your right in the sense, that most of Sonic best moves and attacks are of the dashing type. They can still switch it up though-- even so, Sonic still does have a few grinding and alot springboards moves, which they could use very uniquely in the game-- especially if it's concerning his special move, which would be rather easy to decide on-- i don't believe there's anyone here who couldn't think of an special attack to incorporate using the ability of the Chaos Emerald. The Chaos Emarald could also help with his rebounding after you've been initially knocked off an platform.
> 
> But overall, his similarities to others wouldn't really bother me much, this is coming from a gal who could only dream of an Samus vs Megaman matchup-- or even an Cloud Strife vs Link battle.




Yeah i guess Sonic wouldnt be as much as a copy of Fox as Falco,

And Yes Megaman needs to be added


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 21, 2006)

> *
> Miyamoto: Wii could Remake 'Cube Games
> Nintendo designer supremo talks remaking 'Cube classics with Wiimote support, plus Marionette still alive and kicking.
> by IGN UK Staff*
> ...



Very intresting in deed 





> Sword Controls For Zelda
> Swing the Wiimote to control Link's sword.
> by Anoop Gantayat
> 
> ...





Very cool also i love this idea =)


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 21, 2006)

> Shigeru Miyamoto revealed that the game will now allow players to swing the controller for sword slashes.



That just made my day, great find Josh.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 21, 2006)

I have decided to get the cube version ^___^ and not the wii version


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 21, 2006)

yeah, nice news indeed 
I will sooo get the Wii version


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 21, 2006)

I dont feel like having to swing my arm for everytime i want to slash


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 21, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I dont feel like having to swing my arm for everytime i want to slash


Only when you spin slash and stab.


----------



## Scud (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm only going to bother getting it for the GC. I'm not a fan of the whole idea of having to move the controller to control the game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 21, 2006)

you do not have to move your hand or body like a nut either . I just wanted to step in and say that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 21, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> you do not have to move your hand or body like a nut either . I just wanted to step in and say that.


So what? How many times do we need to move our hand to slash? like 10000+ times you gonna have a sore arm in the end

and if the wiimote replaces the B button with the arrows, how do you do normal slashes shroom?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 21, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> So what? How many times do we need to move our hand to slash? like 10000+ times you gonna have a sore arm in the end
> 
> and if the wiimote replaces the B button with the arrows, how do you do normal slashes shroom?



So do not get the Wii ? i mean everyone knows its changing the way we play games cannot except it then do not get it. Simple as that.

All sword moving will be on the Wii mote from now on. though they have not confirmed another control scheme like in MP3 or something but i expect more information at TGS or at Liepzing.

I do not want nintendo to cater to the "complaining " Crowed and cancel this idea because of that ( of course they would not) thats why they offer you the GC verison of the game. Witch im toatly not getting i much rather better gameplay than the samething i been doing for years.


normal slashes , how else do you do a normal slash with a sword? not to hard to think really but you can simple tap the Wii mote like a spoon and it would most likely do a slash etc just lik shig said way back that you do not need to blow everything out of proportion. 

Seeing how Shig did extreamly well with the wii mote and mario galaxy i have full faith in the man with Zelda. He is afterall the best game designer on the planet and thats not from me saying so its all the awards he wins that says so.

and for more new news!



> Miyamoto Opens the Vault
> Find out what happened to Mario 128, Marionette and more.
> by Anoop Gantayat
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic (Aug 21, 2006)

be realistic u dont have too wave your arms about like a dum ass u can just nudge ur wrist a little and if u want to get in to fight a boss like that every know and then with ur arms flailing about...


----------



## Aman (Aug 21, 2006)

I hope there will be different modes for playing LoZ: TP for example, so that you can try and choose what fits yourself the most.


----------



## Scud (Aug 21, 2006)

Personally, I like what Nintendo has come up with. But I don't think the idea will fit every game. Some games just work better with normal controls, and I think that Zelda is one of them.

I will, however, give the Wii version of Twilight Princess a try. I can't really say I don't like the controls if I havn't tried them, now can I?


----------



## RockLee (Aug 21, 2006)

At least you are being reasonable.

However, it has been confirmed that you do _not_ need exaggerated movements as of yet to perform the actions. So, unless you get sore wrists playing video games, the Wii-mote shuoldn't require extra effort unless you like the exaggerated motions, like Miyamoto does.

Wii Zelda it is for me. Can't wait for that arrow and bow function.

Wow, Nintendo was workin' on some pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm hardcore X-Box, but with the price, features, and games of the Wii, I'm starting to have questionable loyalty......


----------



## Scud (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah. I think Nntendo is finally stepping it up. Back with the GC, they were barely even a compeditor to the XBox. But I'm thinking that they might actually outsell Microsoft this time around.

It's good to see Nintendo finally doing it right.


----------



## Aman (Aug 21, 2006)

And not everyone will know that you don't need to move that much at all, I hope that doesn't affect the sales a lot.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 21, 2006)

Blaze of Glory!!!? said:
			
		

> I'm hardcore X-Box, but with the price, features, and games of the Wii, I'm starting to have questionable loyalty......


Loyalty is bullshit O_o



well ok SSJ3 im not getting a wii anymore


----------



## Kayo (Aug 21, 2006)

This new sword slash thing with the wii-mote OWNS


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 21, 2006)

I am not really interested anymore if fucking things that you do thousands of time in a game requires a wrist flick

wrist flick once ok but for one enemy you need like to flick 3-4 times i dare you to to go sit down with a remote and flick your writ 1000 times and tell me that it doesnt hurt


----------



## DeepThought (Aug 21, 2006)

That's why you can also use the "B" button...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 21, 2006)

DeepThought said:
			
		

> That's why you can also use the "B" button...


Didn't it say that the wiimote slash has replaced the B button and its used for arrows now? + SSJ3 is like "lol revolution in our way of gaming" not saying if its possible to still play it with B


----------



## Aman (Aug 21, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> well ok SSJ3 im not getting a wii anymore


After all that defending?


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 21, 2006)

If 1st party games are $50, how much are 3rd party games going to be?


----------



## Aman (Aug 21, 2006)

Probably around the same price.


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, 3rd party games arn't more cause if they were, 80% of all 3rd parties would be out of buissness.  The 1st party raises ther price to = 3rd party games so there is fair market and bigger profit


----------



## -Bakkun- (Aug 21, 2006)

YES !!! MY PRAYERS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED !!! REAL-TIME SWORD SLASHING FTW !!!


----------



## RockLee (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd like to think that 3rd will match Nintendo's prices. I'm not exactly wealthy. D:


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 21, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> I'd like to think that 3rd will match Nintendo's prices. I'm not exactly wealthy. D:


arent they usually less?


----------



## humpa (Aug 21, 2006)

Im so excited about MARIO PARTY WII!!!

my friends and i had a blast with all mario parties like crazy fun


----------



## Aman (Aug 21, 2006)

One thing that worries me is...

I'm very confident that I'll have a blast with my Wii for at least 2-3 years. But how do you guys think it will do after that? When the PS3 and 360 are even cheaper?


----------



## RockLee (Aug 21, 2006)

It depends, see. I play for the multiplayer aspect, so something like Chromehounds would be perfect for me. Wii seems to be all about the multiplay, so I see it as very viable throughout the life cycle. I mean, I still play Melee, Mario Kart, SC II, among others.


----------



## Aman (Aug 21, 2006)

It wasn't about whether or not the console and its games would last, I meant if you think that they'll be able to keep up with the PS3 and 360 in terms of *sales*.


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> One thing that worries me is...
> 
> I'm very confident that I'll have a blast with my Wii for at least 2-3 years. But how do you guys think it will do after that? When the PS3 and 360 are even cheaper?


 by then the Wii will also be cheaper...


----------



## Aman (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, but what if people will be more appealed to get a gaming console that's more powerful for a good price (in case Blueray succeeds) instead?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 21, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I am not really interested anymore if fucking things that you do thousands of time in a game requires a wrist flick
> 
> wrist flick once ok but for one enemy you need like to flick 3-4 times i dare you to to go sit down with a remote and flick your writ 1000 times and tell me that it doesnt hurt



Really, how are you ever suppoed to save Hyrule if you're so weak you can't even move your arms? 

get some exercise kiddo


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> So what? How many times do we need to move our hand to slash? like 10000+ times you gonna have a sore arm in the end
> 
> and if the wiimote replaces the B button with the arrows, how do you do normal slashes shroom?



umm... im pretty sure ull never have to flick your wrist 1000 times in a row, your wrist can rest between battles...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 21, 2006)

well your wrists must be pretty bad .. count how many times you move a mouse ( your wrist moves as well)

about PS3 being cheap or Xbox. Do not count on it for a long while if not ever. 2 years PSP has not seen a price drop. Xbox over a year now and has not seen a price drop ( and said they will not) and now PS3 same thing there and sonys pockets are not as deeps as microsofts.


----------



## -Bakkun- (Aug 21, 2006)

> In fact, speaking to Nintendo Dream magazine - in an interview translated on the Gaming-Age forums - Shigeru Miyamoto described the game's transition from 'Cube to Wii as "an interesting experiment". It seems that following the success of Twilight Princess's bi-polar development, the Nintendo luminary is keen to remake existing GameCube titles, adding full Wiimote support, noting that "the machine is based on GC. Dev tools are of course being upgraded, but GC code will basically run as is."


This worries me. I want Ninty to focus on new games instead of last-gen rehashes. "It's the same game, but with Wiimote functionality !!!" No thanks.


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 21, 2006)

-Bakkun- said:
			
		

> This worries me. I want Ninty to focus on new games instead of last-gen rehashes. "It's the same game, but with Wiimote functionality !!!" No thanks.


would you buy the game if it was Wii only?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 21, 2006)

-Bakkun- said:
			
		

> This worries me. I want Ninty to focus on new games instead of last-gen rehashes. "It's the same game, but with Wiimote functionality !!!" No thanks.



true i agree with you to a point but this does give those developers more of a chance to make money.. Really only thing i could think of IMO.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 21, 2006)

well if a game would work really well with the wiimote, then why not? 
other than that I see no specific reason to remake alot of the gc games...


----------



## RockLee (Aug 21, 2006)

Hopefully they won't do that. :\ That'd suck.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 21, 2006)

yeah, I can't see them making many gc->wii reworks, it just wouldn't be that profitable in the long run (I think)


----------



## pajamas (Aug 21, 2006)

centuryslayer said:
			
		

> yeah, I can't see them making many gc->wii reworks, it just wouldn't be that profitable in the long run (I think)


As the thing said: The game is developed, all that would need to be changed would be the method of control.

I think it's a great idea, especially for older, harder to find games like Eternal Darkness. It could get a little graphical boost as well as a new control system and then be relaunched, for people who have never played it before. That'd be a great idea for games in short supply.

For games like Pokemon XD or something else that you can find everywhere it'd just be stupid.

It'd be profiting because the games could come out much cheaper, and not cost nearly as much to develop due to the fact that basically everything is already there!

So, in some cases (like old and rare games) it's a good idea. In others, yeah, it's pretty stupid.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 21, 2006)

yeah, well that's a bright side 
I just get the feeling we'll see more of the pokemon type though (maybe I'm just being negative) XD


----------



## Hylian (Aug 21, 2006)

i LOVE the idea that in zelda, u get to use your wii-mote as a sword


----------



## -Bakkun- (Aug 21, 2006)

DBZthenNaruto2 said:
			
		

> would you buy the game if it was Wii only?


 What I mean is if they focus on a F-Zero GX remake instead of making a new one for Wii, I'll be pissed. Like if they show us one at Leipzig and say: "Well, we're working on this now, you'll have to wait a year for the true F-Zero Wii." Just rereleasing the same old game with new controls is just milkage.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 21, 2006)

-Bakkun- said:
			
		

> What I mean is if they focus on a F-Zero GX remake instead of making a new one for Wii, I'll be pissed. Like if they show us one at Leipzig and say: "Well, we're working on this now, you'll have to wait a year for the true F-Zero Wii." Just rereleasing the same old game with new controls is just milkage.


But you forget, there are people (like me) who haven't played F-Zero GX, and if that were to come out on the Wii it'd make me definitely want to check it out (considering it'd probably be the cheapest Wii racing game on the market). But regardless, the Wii is trying to be more accesible, and with cheaper games that old[er] gamers have already played, but made more accesible to new gamers to pick up when they buy a Wii (RE4 for 30 dollars with a whole new contol scheme would be pwn, I'd definitely pick it up! There are tons of games that I'd pick up, I don't have a particularly large collection of games, and I'm sure I'm not the only one!) It's more for the newer gamers than anything, or people who just never got around to picking up the originals. I don't think it's such a bad idea. There are lots of GCN games that I'd love to get, but are rarer, and if they were remade I'd love to pick them up. So, it is a good idea. You're just being a negative Nancy!


----------



## TonitoX2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I want this as bad as an Xbox 360. Sorry for SONY ain't buying one this year.


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 22, 2006)

Ummm... I'm in Central america,  will I be able to watch Liepzig live? and is it on TV? what channel and Time?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 22, 2006)

liepzig is a Germna Convention and i doubt you wil lbe seeing it live. although expect stuff up on youtube.


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 22, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> liepzig is a Germna Convention and i doubt you wil lbe seeing it live. although expect stuff up on youtube.



well I was just on Nsider, and ppl are talking about seeing it live here in america, I know its in germany but im prety sure they are showing it somwhere on TV...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 22, 2006)

Nsider are a bunch of people who speculate etc same thing with any forum.. There has been no offical conformation that any Broadcast will be live. Lipseig is not that big. Would most likely be live in Germany but not USa. 

Expect IGN / Gamespot to have videos up of the presentations if there in english if not they might translate them but i doubt it. They do have people over there doing coverage of the games etc so expect information up.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 22, 2006)

> System 3 Going Wii: California Games and Impossible Mission





> Nintendo Wii is getting a blast from the past from the days of Commodore 64; Impossible Mission and California Games are making a comeback.
> 
> And Nintendo Wii is the only next-gen console to be getting these classic Epyx games because "The way the controllers work and the whole idea of it actually works a lot better than if it's on the PS3 or 360," System 3's Mark Kale told Gamespot.
> 
> ...




Very great news for the Retro gaming side of the Wii. More support = more games = alot more fun.


Link removed




> *Wii ahead of PS3?*
> 
> 
> Nintendo Wii production rumorsLast year we saw a next generation console launch with a minimalistic amount of hardware in stock. Subsequently, because of production shortages, prospective gamers were forced to purchase rival consoles or to simply go without.
> ...



Link removed


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 22, 2006)

tesco  -don't know if this was added. XD



> Speculation about Wii's upcoming price and release date announcements have websites and message boards scrambling for hints about the news. This afternoon, GamesIndustry.biz ran an article headlined "Wii will retail for around $170, says EA," which includes a highlighted quote from EA worldwide studios Executive VP and COO of EA David Gardner.
> 
> "I've heard in Japan that the price is about $170, but I don't know if the price has been set in Europe yet." -- Gardner
> 
> ...



its cute.
meep. :3



sorry for the DP.


----------



## RockLee (Aug 22, 2006)

The EA thing? Yeah, but that's mostly specualtion. Actually, there's rumors that Wii will launch alongside the PS3. Which is a terrible idea, because the means stores are going to be _clogged_ with both PS3 and Wii buyers. D:


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 22, 2006)

For all your coverge of the German convention go RIGHT HERE!




also great info hero


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 22, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> The EA thing? Yeah, but that's mostly specualtion. Actually, there's rumors that Wii will launch alongside the PS3. Which is a terrible idea, because the means stores are going to be _clogged_ with both PS3 and Wii buyers. D:



Actually, we've been telling customers that it will come out in October.
Being thats when our Zelda stuff is supposed to be in order, and since Zelda
is a launch title, we only figured that would be a close speculation.


Goku <333


----------



## Aman (Aug 22, 2006)

The Wii won't cost 170 dollars, lol. 

And people would think it's one of those video games in the toy store. XD


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 22, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> The Wii won't cost 170 dollars, lol.
> 
> And people would think it's one of those video games in the toy store. XD


umm... it might be... $17o that is...


----------



## Oneofakind0490 (Aug 22, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can watch Nintendo's show for free?


----------



## Gunners (Aug 22, 2006)

> I dont feel like having to swing my arm for everytime i want to slash



To each their own. Personally the fact that I am closer to being link is a plus for it, I will play the Wii version instead, I was going to get the Gamecube version but I like the idea or swinging the sword, and I will do it natural moments, not little swifts. It will kick ass, screw getting tired, brings more realism to the game. This is the sort of game where the Wii will shine.



> I am not really interested anymore if fucking things that you do thousands of time in a game requires a wrist flick



The Gamecube isn't automatic either, you would have to press B, pressing B to me would be more boring that slashing the remote to the right direction.



> wrist flick once ok but for one enemy you need like to flick 3-4 times i dare you to to go sit down with a remote and flick your writ 1000 times and tell me that it doesnt hurt



Its not like you do it 1000 times in a row, you do actually get moments where bad guys are not at you, a game like devil may cry now you would hurt yourself but it would make you feel all the better when you beat the game XD



> well ok SSJ3 im not getting a wii anymore



Yeah, if I were you I wouldn't either, much of their games will revolve around this, well like big games. Then again it is cheap and you can probably squeeze some games for you, just not the ones that will make the system own in the eyes of gamers.

Edit: Crap browser took me to an old page


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 22, 2006)

i am only really interested in shooters for the wii mote


----------



## Gunners (Aug 22, 2006)

> i am only really interested in shooters for the wii mote



Your loss, I guess the console is cheap. I thought sword like games and shooters were like the mains really, as you can really push it with those areas. 

To me anyway Zelda can go greatly for the Wii, like it will really show off what the controller can do, thinking about it is good that they left out the gamecube controlling, i can't explain why.


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 22, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Your loss, I guess the console is cheap. I thought sword like games and shooters were like the mains really, as you can really push it with those areas.
> 
> To me anyway Zelda can go greatly for the Wii, like it will really show off what the controller can do, thinking about it is good that they left out the gamecube controlling, i can't explain why.



I know what you mean, at first I thought that is how it would be, and now my dreams come true! and try swinging your for arm like your holding a wsaword, its not that tiring!


----------



## Scud (Aug 22, 2006)

What everyone seems to be forgetting is that Zelda isn't just swinging a sword. There's a lot more to the Zelda games than that. It's not like you'll be swinging your sword through the entire game.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 22, 2006)

yeah, I thought it was kinda pointless with TP for Wii at first, since you didn't really do that much with the control, but now! *drools* funnt how changing "just" one thing can make it som much more appealing 



			
				Tatumaru said:
			
		

> What everyone seems to be forgetting is that Zelda isn't just swinging a sword. There's a lot more to the Zelda games than that. It's not like you'll be swinging your sword through the entire game.



well said 
one of the things I like th most is actually all the other stuff you can do, like the sidequests in town etc etc, actually I sometimes find that more fun than trotting around in some dungeon pushing rocks and whooping bad guys XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 22, 2006)

I just want a option to press B damnit instead of breaking my wrist


----------



## Hylian (Aug 22, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I just want a option to press B damnit instead of breaking my wrist



you dont use your sword that much in zelda..
if it was something like kingdom hearts or devil may cry, then yea i would
probably complain

besides just flick your wrist, or just dont swing like crazy

i think it'll make it more fun


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah, im psycied for Wii Zelda, cause my friend is getting the GC version, and i mine as well get the Wii version, and i also dont have a GC


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 22, 2006)

D:

Damn!... i need to play something on the Wii right now!...

DX


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 22, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> D:
> 
> Damn!... i need to play something on the Wii right now!...
> 
> DX



why must we wait? (or WII wait...)


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah, Wii all need to play The Wii now, but this threads going to die on release date


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 22, 2006)

I was thiking of getting Metal Gear for Virtual Console, (the fist one), just hw inapropriate was it? well probably not much since Nintendo mad Mortal Kombat use censorship...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 22, 2006)

DBZthenNaruto2 said:
			
		

> I was thiking of getting Metal Gear for Virtual Console, (the fist one), just hw inapropriate was it? well probably not much since Nintendo mad Mortal Kombat use censorship...


Um since when is NINTENDO the one doing censoring?

And I wouldn't be suprised if metal gear is on the VC


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 22, 2006)

on the very first mortal kombat was sensored because of the blood on the SNES where as the geneisis verison was not. but nintendo oked it for number 2 but changed some things around.

They wanted to keep there name as the "family entertainment system" this of course was back in the early 90's


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 22, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Um since when is NINTENDO the one doing censoring?
> 
> And I wouldn't be suprised if metal gear is on the VC



wasnt Mortal kombat censored on the SNES?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 22, 2006)

> *Miyamoto on Wii, new side project
> Mario creator talks to the Japanese press about his involvement in a museum installation and explains why Nintendo decided to "destroy the paradigm" of the games industry.*
> By Walt Wyman, GameSpot
> Posted Aug 22, 2006 11:24 am PT
> ...



the man speaks the truth


----------



## Cipher (Aug 22, 2006)

I was disappointed at first that you didn't swing the wiimote to slash in LoZ, but now I'm really excited!

Fine, Veggito-kun, don't buy a Wii.  We don't want _your kind_ around here!


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 22, 2006)

Miyamoto ftw.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 22, 2006)

Hyoutsume said:
			
		

> I was disappointed at first that you didn't swing the wiimote to slash in LoZ, but now I'm really excited!
> 
> Fine, Veggito-kun, don't buy a Wii.  We don't want _your kind_ around here!


My kind? shut up


----------



## Gunners (Aug 22, 2006)

> My kind? shut up



He was joking around, chill out.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 22, 2006)

im sorry im just jumpy at the moment, my dog died today=/


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 22, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> im sorry im just jumpy at the moment, my dog died today=/


 gosh that must suck...  Id ball my eyes out if my dog died...


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 22, 2006)

Anyone else planning on watching the convention live ?


----------



## Frieza (Aug 22, 2006)

Wher can I get the feed from? And at what time?


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 22, 2006)

All live feeds(streaming) will take place here. The Nintendo conference should begin within the next 5 more hours.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 22, 2006)

intresting i might if i can stay up lol.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 22, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> intresting i might if i can stay up lol.



Why do you fight sleep anyway ? ^_^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 23, 2006)

oo for a special someone   that and normally i am a night owl.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 23, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> oo for a special someone   that and normally i am a night owl.



Special someone you say ? I wasn't aware that you and Leon were romantically involved with each other. You don't have to stay up for him, im sure he wants you to get your rest as well. Also, even though your in college, you manage to stay up late and still do well ? It must not be as difficult as i initially thought.

Anyway's, so, do you think Nintendo will finally announce the price and release date at this conference ?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 23, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> Special someone you say ? I wasn't aware that you and Leon were romantically involved with each other. You don't have to stay up for him, im sure he wants you to get your rest as well. Also, even though your in college, you manage to stay up late and still do well ? It must not be as difficult as i initially thought.
> 
> Anyway's, so, do you think Nintendo will finally announce the price and release date at this conference ?




leon is a little to young for me and of course on the wrong sex. 

Oo i have my classes set up late =) mondays my first class starts at 1 pm   its hard if you make it hard .. all college is on how you handle things and if you are prepared and mature enough to handle it. if you can you will pass.

about the question.
no because GC is really not that big and nintendo has a few things appearing at TGS so i think they will hold it there.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 23, 2006)

When is TGS exactly ?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 23, 2006)

Tokyo game show.

also you do not anwer your PMS


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 23, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Tokyo game show.
> 
> also you do not anwer your PMS



And you don't read well at night.  




> *When *is TGS exactly ?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 23, 2006)

its in september  

i am kidna sleepy but i can do it!


----------



## Raptor (Aug 23, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> its in september
> 
> i am kidna sleepy but i can do it!



Read Mai Hime "specials I'm sure you'll wake up


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 23, 2006)

How dissapointing to say the least. I was hoping they make some highly enticing, new announcements. Also, im getting rather annoyed by these Mario sport games-- im thinking we have a new sports title on are hands, and it's another Mario version of it. Either way, i hope it's good. 

Also, there seems to be a new trailer for Sonic and the Secret Rings, and it's looks rather impressive. Im really anticipating SSR, over STH for the Playstation 3 and XBOX 360, as of now anyway. The logo for the title looks pretty good as well.



And finally, here's the link for the better coverage, one that was better then IGN and continued to update every 30 to 60 seconds. Just be sure not to refresh manually if you catch this link while im posting it live. However, it should be over now though.

Link removed


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 23, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> How dissapointing to say the least. I was hoping they make some highly enticing, new announcements. Also, im getting rather annoyed by these Mario sport games-- im thinking we have a new sports title on are hands, and it's another Mario version of it. Either way, i hope it's good.
> 
> Also, there seems to be a new trailer for Sonic and the Secret Rings, and it's looks rather impressive. Im really anticipating SSR, over STH for the Playstation 3 and XBOX 360, as of now anyway. The logo for the title looks pretty good as well.
> 
> ...


Mmmmm, looks fast and pretty.  The little intro with Sonic holding the Wii controller was amusing as well.  The game reminds me of Sonic Adventure, but on steroids.  Looking good so far. ^^


----------



## Kayo (Aug 23, 2006)

Sonic looks very good, I might getting it...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 23, 2006)

> GC 2006: Elebits Multiplayer
> Four-player mode revealed.
> by Matt Casamassina
> Click here to find out more!
> ...








> GC 2006: Battalion Wars 2 Official
> Real-time action-strategy with the Wii-mote -- plus it's all online! First details here.
> by Matt Casamassina
> 
> ...





video there as well.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 23, 2006)

I want an invitation to that thing! 

Batallion Wars 2 sound really cool, I want to play it, although I skipped the first one. I think that they should maybe make a console Advanced Wars, although it really isn't a console type game, I would just like to play it online and the like


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 23, 2006)

hehe i laughed on how he blurred all the other information out  what a bastard 

also 9300th POST!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 23, 2006)

i apologise for being a idiot about sonic's name


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 23, 2006)

^  vegitto you make me laugh and your sig makes me laugh to for some reaon.


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 23, 2006)

> According to Eurogamer's coverage of the GC in Leipzig, Germany, Nintendo has announced Mario Strikers Charged and Battalian Wars 2 for the Wii. They also announced that the pink DS Lite will also arrive on October 27th in Europe, after previously being only relased in Japan.



intresting. :3
I want to play another Mario Strikers. <3


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 23, 2006)

hm, battalion wars looks interesting


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 23, 2006)

(is gonna get the pink ds lite)


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 23, 2006)

pink ds ftw 


some new screenshots of Zelda twilight princess for Wii, looking pretty good.


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 23, 2006)

Yeah Battalion Wars is a consoul Adv. Wars right, more or less.
and oooo new pics


----------



## -Bakkun- (Aug 23, 2006)

centuryslayer said:
			
		

> pink ds ftw
> 
> 
> some new screenshots of Zelda twilight princess for Wii, looking pretty good.


EGM had those 3 months ago. Wonder if they had exclusive rights to publish them because that would explain why it took so much time for those to show up at GS.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 23, 2006)

they did? ok, strange but it may be as you say 
thar or GS sucks XDDDD


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 23, 2006)

Hands on info about Strikers Charged.  It's online #1 and apparently plays a lot better than the GC one, which was really fun to play.  Schweet.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 23, 2006)

Strikers for the Wii sounds awesome, it'll prolly be the first soccer game I've ever bought lol.


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 23, 2006)

yeah, once the wii comes out ill be a Mario whore and buy all his games


----------



## pajamas (Aug 23, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> leon is a little to young for me and of course on the wrong sex.


Wh-wh-what?! I thought what we had was special! 

You shoulda told me I was too young beforehand! p*d*p****! 

Anyways, I was hoping for some launch info, but hey. Only a month to go.


Wii won't exceed 250 euros.

Edit: Just saw the new Red Steel trailer. That game is shaping up to be really good, but the guy they hired to do the trailer really wasn't all that good at the game, which I found interesting, and I hope it was the fault of the guy being bad rather than the controls being too difficult.

But I will definitely be buying it launch day. Looks so fun!


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 23, 2006)

Yeah, im looking forword to Red Steel at launch too


----------



## RockLee (Aug 23, 2006)

45 pages of Nintendo love. ;_;

Rock On!


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 23, 2006)

wooooo, good job everyone,
the nintendo love here is enough to fund nintendo till microsoft and sony die


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 23, 2006)

I apologise for hating on sonic and I hope you all will love me again as I will officially buy a wii on launchdate and 5 games including zelda


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 23, 2006)

Im sure Nintendo's happy with that plan ^


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 23, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I apologise for hating on sonic and I hope you all will love me again as I will officially buy a wii on launchdate and 5 games including zelda



YEAH!!! I want one on launch day, i might be able to aford 1 Wii, 2-3 games, 1-2 VC cards, and posibly a DVD attachment...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 23, 2006)

Oh yeah I am not sure if the dvd attachment is still seperate since we havent heard of it yet


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 24, 2006)

*Wireless LAN confirmed for Wii.*



> While we didn't get a chance to check out the multiplayer mode today, we did see that two Wii consoles were connected via wireless LAN to allow for two player games without split screen. Given this setup, we hope that the final version of Battalion Wars 2 will support online play, although no one at Nintendo could confirm that this was the plan.



intresting.


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 24, 2006)

OMG that is the ultimate set up, my friends will use that function for every possible game, cause its system link w/o the cord


----------



## Leo (Aug 24, 2006)

Im excited about SSB:Brawl


----------



## RockLee (Aug 24, 2006)

> Wireless LAN confirmed for Wii.



God does answer prayers.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 24, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> God does answer prayers.


Indeed miyamoto has heard us


----------



## Leo (Aug 24, 2006)

I also cant wait for Zelda TP


----------



## Dave (Aug 24, 2006)

super mario galaxy


----------



## Corruption (Aug 24, 2006)

Can't wait for zelda and SSB brawl!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm excited about this system.  It's cheap.  It will play all my gamecube games (supposedly).  It has an innovative new controller (that was raved about at the E3). It also appears to have the best launch titles out of all 3 systems.  Zelda: Twilight Princess and a new Metroid Prime game are plenty to be pleased about.  Fire Emblem looks like a promising RPG that will come out shortly after the launch.  As soon as I get done with my deployment, I am immediately headed to the gamestop to try and reserve my Wii.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 24, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Indeed miyamoto has heard us



Lmao, jackpot!


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 24, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Oh yeah I am not sure if the dvd attachment is still seperate since we havent heard of it yet


are you saying thet you think that theymey have ditched the DVD or had it built in?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 24, 2006)

They DVD thing for Wii is a dongle that you buy seperatly from the system to activate the DVD compatiabitlies of the Wii Drive.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 24, 2006)

built in ofcourse


----------



## Corruption (Aug 24, 2006)

Even if it doesn't have it i can just use my 360 as a dvd player, an soon as an HD-dvd player.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 24, 2006)

It does not have it built in ( well it does but )  i talked about it a few pages up.

If anything i will be using my Xbox360 for HD DVD playback and Progression Scan DVD playing .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 24, 2006)

il wait for the first crack for the wii so i can play dvd's without getting the dongle


----------



## DeepThought (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm excited about the death of split screen multiplayer.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 24, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> il wait for the *first crack* for *the wii* so i can play dvd's without getting the dongle




ah i had to the name still gets me laughing.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 24, 2006)

I am being slow whats the funneh?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 24, 2006)

DeepThought said:
			
		

> I'm excited about the death of split screen multiplayer.




its not the death of splitscreen if you only own one tv...


----------



## RockLee (Aug 24, 2006)

Who owns one tv now a days? Even the poor can afford two small sets.

Also, you have to activate teh DVD capabilities? Boo, Nintendo. Boo.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 24, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Who owns one tv now a days? Even the poor can afford two small sets.
> 
> Also, you have to activate teh DVD capabilities? Boo, Nintendo. Boo.



yes and the poor will totally buy 2 wiis...or have 2 laying around...and come on...who owns one tv...ME im in college, and i live alone...yeah i really need two tvs...


----------



## DeepThought (Aug 24, 2006)

Um... Your friend brings over their Wii... and maybe an extra set...
(like a Lan party)
Whatever, you aren't invited.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 24, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Who owns one tv now a days? Even the poor can afford two small sets.
> 
> Also, you have to activate teh DVD capabilities? Boo, Nintendo. Boo.



thats what the Xbox did basically with the dongle attachment .


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 24, 2006)

to do online stuff on Wii (like W-Fi, Wiiconnect24, Virtual Console) all I need is what I use for my DS right?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes the WI FI adapter for DS will work with the Wii and you can also use your wireless router or any type of wireless internet device that broadcasts a wireless single. ( aka hotspots etc)


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Yes the WI FI adapter for DS will work with the Wii and you can also use your wireless router or any type of wireless internet device that broadcasts a wireless single. ( aka hotspots etc)



I hope the Wii's Wi-Fi is alot more powerful then the DS, because in my room my DS gets 0-1 bar(s)!


----------



## pajamas (Aug 25, 2006)

DBZthenNaruto2 said:
			
		

> I hope the Wii's Wi-Fi is alot more powerful then the DS, because in my room my DS gets 0-1 bar(s)!


What are you using? I have a wireless Router in my room that gives my DS a good 3 bars basically anywhere in my house. Are you using the WiFi stick or what? X-x


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> What are you using? I have a wireless Router in my room that gives my DS a good 3 bars basically anywhere in my house. Are you using the WiFi stick or what? X-x



I'm pretty sure i have a wireless router...

it looks like this this isnt my actual thing, I got this pic of google...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 25, 2006)

Possibly your router has a firewall killing the DS off your wireless


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 25, 2006)

Unless your house is made out of straight concrete or someone is throwing a bunch of chaff grenades at your house, it shouldn't be that bad.  I have the same router as well.  How far is your room from the router?


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Unless your house is made out of straight concrete or someone is throwing a bunch of chaff grenades at your house, it shouldn't be that bad.  I have the same router as well.  How far is your room from the router?


 a couple floors...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 25, 2006)

DBZthenNaruto2 said:
			
		

> I hope the Wii's Wi-Fi is alot more powerful then the DS, because in my room my DS gets 0-1 bar(s)!




the Wii's wireless is more powerful than the Ds's. they are using 802.11 g and bluetooth has said they made the wii's wireless signal go out farther and be more powerful.

blue tooth has done alot for the nintendo Wii in terms of the wireless features .

abou your problem its because you are a couple of floors down ( or up) .. wireless signal strh does deteriate through hard walls and depends where it is set.

interference is making your connection bad.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 25, 2006)

Then he should buy the USB stick and plug it in his computer and bam instant solved


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 25, 2006)

DBZthenNaruto2 said:
			
		

> a couple floors...


Well, there's the problem right there. XD

Anyway, there are a couple ways to fix that I suppose, both of which cost money.  One would be to get a range extender, a MIMO router which has a higher wireless range than the linksys router you have, or to get your own Cable/DSL line with the DS dongle.  That is of course you are really up to spending all that much to get 4 bars onto your DS from your room. ^^


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 25, 2006)

at least I get some signal, and since the Wii has a more powerful  signal Ill get enough.


----------



## AdreneLyne (Aug 25, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> What are you using? I have a wireless Router in my room that gives my DS a good 3 bars basically anywhere in my house. Are you using the WiFi stick or what? X-x



Same as me, I don't really get any lag over WiFi.

Are you sure your router doesn't have compatible issues?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 25, 2006)

i had lag on Bleach DS O_o


----------



## Aman (Aug 26, 2006)

Can't wait until September 14th...


----------



## Kayo (Aug 26, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Can't wait until September 14th...



September 14th=?


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 26, 2006)

Nusaja said:
			
		

> September 14th=?


Im pretty sure its for the Tokyo Game Show

do you think that the Wii will have a fan like the GCN?


----------



## -Bakkun- (Aug 26, 2006)

DBZthenNaruto2 said:
			
		

> Im pretty sure its for the Tokyo Game Show
> 
> do you think that the Wii will have a fan like the GCN?



Nope, TGS is on September 22-24. And yes, in pics of the Wii's back, there is a fan.


----------



## RockLee (Aug 26, 2006)

Awww, TGS is so far away?

Time to start begging my parents for Wii money.


----------



## Kayo (Aug 26, 2006)

I already got money for Wii, and even enough for 2-3 games at launch (Zelda and Metroid 3 for sure)

So it's cool with me 

Just don't wan't to wait anymore


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 26, 2006)

Nusaja said:
			
		

> I already got money for Wii, and even enough for 2-3 games at launch (Zelda and Metroid 3 for sure)
> 
> So it's cool with me
> 
> Just don't wan't to wait anymore



I pretty much have enough for a Wii 2-3 games, I have $200 and are selling my guitar ($100) and a bunch of games (about $100) so yeah


----------



## pajamas (Aug 26, 2006)

I am buying an SD card as soon as possible, so that'll take a good chunk outta my money. But I'm taking some stupid asthma research thing, and the whole thing pays about 300, so that'll be my Wii. Then I'll get some games as birthday presents a month or so later. I will use the other money I save up to buy Red Steel at launch and a retro controller and one or two VC games.


----------



## Aman (Aug 26, 2006)

Nusaja said:
			
		

> September 14th=?





			
				DBZthenNaruto2 said:
			
		

> Im pretty sure its for the Tokyo Game Show
> 
> do you think that the Wii will have a fan like the GCN?


Lol, no one knows?  Nintendo are having their own private event September 14th and are only inviting a limited amount of people. This is obviously where they'll reveal the launch date and price. Along with other interesting things hopefully. 

Here's the invite.



Why won't they invite me?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 26, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Why won't they invite me?


Because you're not Matt Cassamassina... or anyone else nearly as important as him. =P


----------



## Aman (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh really?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 26, 2006)

LOL, ssj3 already posted that, but no biggie.  Here's to hoping for some really good info on the release and whatnot.


----------



## Aman (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, I wasn't posting it like something new, some people just wondered what I meant by September 14th.

And can anyone add that to the first page?


----------



## Gunners (Aug 26, 2006)

Valve: 360 development tools as easy as PC. PS3 not mature enough

To be honest it seems a little bit stupid, for a while third party games don't have access to the Wii network, why they made this decission I don't understand.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 26, 2006)

> that *currently* allows only first and second party titles



Well, nintendo is indeed new to online gaming, the DS WiFi being their first real venture into it. I'm not trying to give them any excuses, because I don't like the decision either, but they obviously have some reasoning behind it, and have only said it will last untill 2007 (which is pretty close to after launch. So it will only really effect the launch titles, though it will still suck to not have Red Steel and Far Cry online.

Ah well, I don't like the decision, but theres nothing we can do about it.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 26, 2006)

Well if you think about it, they are giving access at that time, so all the games in development now will miss out, personally I think it is stupid, Nintendo probably have a reason for it, but in honesty their reasoning is sometimes messed up.


----------



## Kayo (Aug 27, 2006)

They probably don't trust the 3rd parties, which I find stupid. CoD 3 & Far Cry single player? thats horrible.


----------



## RockLee (Aug 27, 2006)

It's probably just that, they aren't confident with thrid parties yet. I'm pretty sure that they aren't sure if they should use friend codes or not and what not.

Once Wifi for the Wii is cemented, then they'll let third parties get on the Wii bus.

Updating 1st page.

Uhhh... I'm going to have to make a link directly linking to that image...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2006)

Red Steel and FarCry are going to be online. The developers said they will use the online features of the wii but they could not discuss about them yet.


----------



## Aman (Aug 27, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Wilt chamberlain timeline, you can see in what year (1962) that he scored 100 points
> 
> To be honest it seems a little bit stupid, for a while third party games don't have access to the Wii network, why they made this decission I don't understand.


Aww, too bad.  I can wait a few months though.

@SS3 Really? Great!


----------



## Hylian (Aug 27, 2006)

> *Wiimote/Nunchuck to use USB?*
> 
> 
> A Go Nintendo reader has sent in a few screenshots from a Super Monkey Ball: Banana Blitz video which shows something a little unusual on with the Nunchuck controller?s attachment shows what looks like a USB attachment on the Nunchuck controller cord. If you enlarge the thumbnails, you can see that there is clearly some form of USB involved.
> ...



this is really good if we dont have to buy batteries for the controllers, like the 360. plus it could carry data, but i dont know what that would be used for..


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2006)

The wii mote allready carries data .

the USB thing is expected and is great because the ablity to transfer data at fast speeds.  i assume all attachments will be USB compatible.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 27, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> this is really good if we dont have to buy batteries for the controllers, like the 360. plus it could carry data, but i dont know what that would be used for..


That'd be great for the nunchuck, though I don't expect the Wiimote itself will use that. Maybe, it'd be cool, but I don't really think so. I think it'll use some kind of removable rechargable battery. That'd be great. I'd buy a charger and a few extra battery sets (like you can with the 360), that way if one set died you don't have to plug it in, you just have to swap it out and put that one in. It's a very good idea methinks!

Though if you could just plug the Wiimote in after playtime that'd be wicked cool too! D=


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Aug 28, 2006)

I had dream last night about playing Zelda on the Wii. It was fun except, I used the GC controller instead of the Wii-Mote! I guess Nintendo can control dreams so they made me use the GC controller and not the Wii-Mote.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 28, 2006)

Fierce Deity Link said:
			
		

> I had dream last night about playing Zelda on the Wii. It was fun except, I used the GC controller instead of the Wii-Mote! I guess Nintendo can control dreams so they made me use the GC controller and not the Wii-Mote.


are u sure u werent playin the GC version of Zelda then

and chargable Wiimotes 
YES


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 28, 2006)

Fierce Deity Link said:
			
		

> I had dream last night about playing Zelda on the Wii. It was fun except, I used the GC controller instead of the Wii-Mote! I guess Nintendo can control dreams so they made me use the GC controller and not the Wii-Mote.


My dream owns yours

I was at my ex's place in the UK

a friend was there

we were playing resident evil 4 with goofy and links bow @___@


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 28, 2006)

> Resident Evil Still Nintendo Wii Bound





> Nintendo fans were put into a state of disbelief earlier this week when Capcom's Jun Takeuchi announced to online gaming publication Pro G that he was unsure if a new addition to the Resident Evil series was still on track for a Wii appearance.
> 
> Nintendo fans can breathe again.
> 
> ...



Link removed

If anyone had any doubts.



> Konami Digital Entertainment GmbH has used the Games Convention in Leipzig to demonstrate its first title for Nintendo?s Next Generation Wii video game system. While no title is finalised yet, it is an original action title that uses the Wii hardware?s unique control system to search for and capture the small, mischievous Elebits creatures.
> 
> Mysterious and tiny creatures, the Elebits have been the source of the world?s power for the past 10,000 years. In the game world, there are no such things as gas, coal, or nuclear power. Instead, there are many different breeds of Elebits, each with their own unique look and personality. While humans and Elebits have always lived in harmony, these friendly beings love to cause trouble, and it?s up to players to track them down and put an end to their mischief. Konami will be revealing further details of the specific creatures at the show, including the disclosure of an orange-coloured flying variety!
> 
> ...



Link removed

For your Elebits fans


----------



## Hylian (Aug 28, 2006)

> * Very Authentic Looking Alleged Reggie Speech Leaked!*
> 
> I don?t know what is going on this weekend, but since Friday night I have been getting emailed the strangest stories! As you can see, I haven?t been posting any of them, until I came across the graphical discussion which I posted below. I have another one for you guys that is so outlandish that it needs to go up. Good for a weekend chuckle I think. I apologize to the person who emailed this to me, but I just don?t believe that this story is true. I am more willing to believe our earlier graphics rumor, which I also take with less than a quater of a grain of salt. Regardless of all that, if it is fake, someone took the time to write all this stuff up?so why not give it a home!
> Okay, now that I got all that out of the way?the pictures below are ?supposed? to be documents written by none other then Reggie Fils-Aime. How did our lucky emailer come to find these goodies? Read his story below.
> ...


looks real, something reggie might say. if this is true, we could expect the wii to be launched at october 2nd for $175 

and kid icarus being made for wii, ds games to come like metroid: dread, which is a 3-d sidescroller (like new super mario bros), metal gear dark snakes, mario party touch time and more


----------



## Lspeyer (Aug 28, 2006)

If thats true i will cry tears of joy


----------



## Shiron (Aug 28, 2006)

Meh, seems fake to me (what with myseteriously being able to find every last page in the trash bin, crumbled, without missing any pages or anything). I'd give it a .000000000000000001/100 chance of being real.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 28, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> looks real, something reggie might say. if this is true, we could expect the wii to be launched at october 2nd for $175
> 
> and kid icarus being made for wii, ds games to come like metroid: dread, which is a 3-d sidescroller (like new super mario bros), metal gear dark snakes, mario party touch time and more


It doesn't look real. 

He shows some fairly good points to debunking this: 





> As much as I would love for this to be true (mainly because I predicted a lot of the information), I highly doubt it for a few reasons. First of all, *if Reggie didn't want to keep this copy, he wouldn't have thrown it in the trash - it would have gone in the shredder. Information like this would be too easy to pick out of the trash*. Second, *there were some spelling mistakes that Reggie wouldn't have made*. Granted that this is a "rough copy," but *if he went to all the trouble to capitalize 'Nintendo Wii' and then typed 'game cube' instead of 'GameCube,'* there's something wrong. And on the subject of the 'Nintendo Wii,' *Reggie and the other members of Nintendo have never referred to it like that. It is always the 'Wii' or 'the Wii from Nintendo.'* I'd also think that they would announce the full launch lineup at this event rather than just say that 21 games will be out at launch, including Zelda, Red Steel, and Metroid (*he states 19 games plus these three to total 21 for launch, but that's 22* - maybe part of the "rough draft" again). Lastly, based on when the press conference is supposed to be as related to the launch date, that isn't much time for pre-orders since we still can't do that yet. Oh, and like the President of the United States and probably Iwata, too, *I doubt that Reggie writes up his own speeches. He most likely has someone else to do that*. I could be wrong on that one, though.


Overall, those are good points.

And I don't believe for a second they will pull an Apple. Because a lot of stores still aren't taking preorders, and many people won't preorder till they find out the final info. If that's less than a week before the launch then that would cause chaos.

Although I'd love for all of it to be true, I have trouble believing it. People from Nintendo just don't leak things like this... ever.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 28, 2006)

to be honest i would love nintendo to pull an apple they would be the first in the video game industry to do it.


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 28, 2006)

that speech is the big news on the official Wii boards...


----------



## RockLee (Aug 28, 2006)

Please, let it be true. _Please_.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 28, 2006)

Cool!



> Rayman Exclusive to Wii Until May 2007?
> Other consoles may have to wait a bit for those Raving Rabbids.





> While  is slated to arrive on the Wii, PS2, PC, Xbox, and Xbox 360 this holiday season, Ubisoft has been quite open in saying that the title is being designed from the ground up for the Wii. Now comes news from Spanish gaming site  that Rayman's party game will be exclusive to Nintendo's new console until May 2007.
> 
> The site claims to have confirmed the news with Ubisoft at the Leipzig Games Convention last week. Ubisoft would only tell us that the title is currently scheduled for current and next-gen release holiday 2006. But the fact that development has been focused on the Wii version could mean a timely port would be difficult, if not impossible.
> 
> During IGN's  time with Rayman Raving Rabbids at GC 2006, we found the game catered entirely to the Wii: every mini-game relied on the unique nature of the Wii's controller.


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 28, 2006)

how much would a preorder be?

and is Dragon Quest IX being released for Wii? if so will it be launch?


----------



## Hylian (Aug 28, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> Cool!



cool that games hilarious and looks really fun



			
				DBZthenNaruto2 said:
			
		

> how much would a preorder be?
> 
> and is Dragon Quest IX being released for Wii? if so will it be launch?



im not sure, but DQ: swords is coming out for wii at launch


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 29, 2006)

ooooooooh, this is great news hope its true


----------



## Hylian (Aug 29, 2006)

*Red Steel no Load Times and Freehand SwordPlay*

Nintendo-Lan, managed to speak to the Red Steel game?s developers on the issues of graphics, load-times and swordplay.



> Mordrag: Hi, in your interview with Ubisoft you could ask how the swordfighting is going to work now, because it was announced to be redesigned. So that the swordmoves aren?t predetermined any more but are converted 1:1.
> 
> N-LAN: That?s the case indeed. The developer has confirmed that the control scheme will be completely redesigned so that the controller moves are converted into the game precisely. Besides the controller sensitivity will be completely adjustable in the final version. And the graphics were improved very well since E3, now the atmosphere is darker and thrilling. But that?s not all, there will be even more improvements on the graphics side.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 29, 2006)

No loadtimes? fuck hell yeah


----------



## -Bakkun- (Aug 29, 2006)

DBZthenNaruto2 said:
			
		

> how much would a preorder be?
> 
> and is Dragon Quest IX being released for Wii? if so will it be launch?


From EGM : "...if DQJoker and DQ Swords sell well, I hear the 9th adventure will be a Wii exclusive."


----------



## slimscane (Aug 29, 2006)

Haha, that might convince Nintendo fans to buy the game even if it sucks


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 29, 2006)

Long but good interveiw about Broken Saints for Wii.



> Brooke Burgess, Creator of Broken Saints





seems intresting to me.


one of my favorie lines.



> JT: You mentioned that companies like EA, Ubisoft, loads of Japanese companies are all taking on the Wii and embracing it and this shows that the big companies are kind of lifting up the torch and saying ?Hey, follow us! This Wii is a really good idea.? And there have been some concerns that the Wii isn?t going to be adequately supported as opposed to the 360 or PS3, which might get more support. Do you think that those concerns are misplaced and are you hearing?
> 
> BB: Those are completely unfounded. And do you want to know why?
> 
> ...





> JT: Yes, excellent. Finally, one very, very quick question: there?s been a lot of rumour and talk about the Nintendo Wii launch. What have you heard and when do you think it will come out?
> 
> BB: I think it will be out before the end of October, at the very latest November 4th or 5th, and I?m expecting it to be US$199 for the core system and $229 or $239 for the bundle.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 29, 2006)

omg bundle confirmed?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 29, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> omg bundle confirmed?


WOAH! D=

SWEET! NOW I WANT TO KNOW WHAT THE BUNDLE IS!!!!!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 29, 2006)

well you have to read the full interveiw.. this is what he is "hearing" so there is a high possiblity of it happening. I bet if it does happen Wii Sports and the Retro Controlelr will be included in one of the bundles.


----------



## DeepThought (Aug 29, 2006)

A bundle that's less than $500?
OMFG!


----------



## Hylian (Aug 29, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> omg bundle confirmed?



he says he's 'expecting that' 

im not sure if thats confirmed..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 29, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> he says he's 'expecting that'
> 
> im not sure if thats confirmed..


Who knows, but still wouldn't that mean contradict what nintendo said? A price that will make you go "I want one now" but with two prices people might doubt


----------



## Hylian (Aug 29, 2006)

*Eternal Darkess Sequel?*



> Denis Dyack is certainly ambitious. Not long after a slew of negative E3 impressions for the first installment in his Too Human trilogy on Xbox 360, Dyack's already taken to his IGN blog and confirmed Silicon Knights "absolutely yes" has sequels in mind for their cult Eternal Darkness horror adventure game, originally in development for Nintendo 64 before releasing on GameCube early in its lifespan.
> "When creating an original game we start by conceptualizing an entire universe. Once the universe is conceptualized we then tell a story within that world," he says. "Although this [Eternal Darkness 1] is just one story we had in mind for the Eternal Darkness universe, there are even more manipulations, great ancients, and numerous other stories to tell..."
> 
> The outspoken developer continues on by describing how their plans for Eternal Darkness tie into Too Human, as well; the upcoming trilogy represents an evolution of the studio's concept for Eternal Darkness. Instead of holding off on sequel treatments, however, they've instead decided to plan an overarching three-part story from day one.
> ...



never had the first one, but i heard it was good..


----------



## CrystalCypher (Aug 29, 2006)

link

299 dollars...?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 29, 2006)

CrystalCypher said:
			
		

> link
> 
> 299 dollars...?


Most likely not true. Nintendo themselves confirmed that the Wii won't go above $250 USD.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 29, 2006)

CrystalCypher said:
			
		

> link
> 
> 299 dollars...?




fierst off look where you got the information i mean the company.. toys r us... Its just like eb/gamespot etc there assuming. Offical nintendo statements have allready said that the system will not be no mroe than 250 usd.

@fart

that would kick alot of ass


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 29, 2006)

So far I've only decided on getting Twilight Princess for launch but if there's a bundle than I might shell out for more games. 

Can someone post the launch titles and give some opinions on some good games for launch?


----------



## TheTotalOne (Aug 29, 2006)

Ps3 and Wii will not have load times, But sadly, i think xbox 360 will have plenty of load times


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 29, 2006)

Odd that rock does not have the launch titles thing that IGN made up on the first page =/ ( and im not going to search for it right now) but from the confirmed list here are the launch titles



> Bleach
> Blitz: The League
> Call of Duty
> Cars < *Launch*
> ...



ya thats some of them when i find the ign artilce the shows the rest i will.


@ Total go read up on some information.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 29, 2006)

Lmao PS3 w/ no load times XD

Anyway, I'll prolly be getting alot of those launch titles, plus there may still be more than have been announced.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 29, 2006)

Zelda and Dragon Quest at the only games I need from the list. I can play a Zelda game over and over until I put it down for a while. These games can last me until the end of the year


----------



## DeepThought (Aug 29, 2006)

"I played it till I put it down" - Kyuubi Naruto

That should be printed on the back of the packaging.

(ooh! I got the 1,000th post in this thread!)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 29, 2006)

they have confiremd 19 launch titles for Wii. So will be one of the best launches nintendo ever had.


----------



## Aman (Aug 29, 2006)

Are you sure it's 19? Wasn't it 27? I think I heard it somewhere, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 29, 2006)

that was 27 games at E3s show floor.


----------



## -Bakkun- (Aug 29, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> *Eternal Darkess Sequel?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They'd be stupid to not release it for the Wii.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm still hoping they will throw in a few more before launch, even tho I'm very greatful for the 19 they will be having.


----------



## Hylian (Aug 29, 2006)

TheTotalOne said:
			
		

> Ps3 and Wii will not have load times, But sadly, i think xbox 360 will have plenty of load times



who said that ps3 would have no load times?

i doubt that


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 29, 2006)

I think he's referring to that fact that PS3 has a HDD in both it's versions therefore it will be built to use that to help it's loading times.  I was honestly disappointed when I heard MS wasn't going to have HDD in both.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 29, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> I think he's referring to that fact that PS3 has a HDD in both it's versions therefore it will be built to use that to help it's loading times.




Having an HD does not make the loading drop to 0 it helps some what BUTthere is a big reason why its there but i have to take more notes soon so i wont go into it much. 


( play half life 2 on the pc    )


*9500th POST!*


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 29, 2006)

of course not to zero... forgot to say that (;  cacheing ftw

(played HL2 and it put me to sleep if i played it for more than an hour at a time O_O)


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 29, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> So far I've only decided on getting Twilight Princess for launch but if there's a bundle than I might shell out for more games.
> 
> Can someone post the launch titles and give some opinions on some good games for launch?



Avatar: The Last Air Bender; I was psyched for it util I found out it was an RPG 

Blazing Angels: Squardrons WWII; I dunno squat

Blitz: The League; FootBall... Self-explainitory (sp?)

Call of Duty 3; looks good, a WWII FPS thing

Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 2; a dream come true for DBZ fans (like me) 130 characters!

Dragon Quest Swords: The Masked Queen and the Tower of Mirrors; A Dragon Quest spinoff

Elibits; one of the weirdest launch titles, zapping little... things...

Excite Truck; big trucks, wii mote controle, mabey...

Far Cry; I dunno squate

Gottlieb Pinball Classics; Pinball?

GT Pro Scans; I dunno squate

The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess; IMO, the future gretest game of all time...

Madden 07; 2 football games at launch? 

Marvel: Ultimate Alliance; a game withe Spider-Man and Hulk, 

Metal Slug Anthony;I think this is where you throw grenades with the wiimote 

Metroid Prime 3: Corruption;  Four Star sereis, you probably know a bit on it by now

Monster 4 x 4; dunno squate

Open Season; liscense crap 

Rayman Raving Rabbits; Crazy rabbits who use fly swatters Splinter Cell gogles, flying ships and the hunger for world domination, if that wasnt ae noug throw in a Disco hippy

Red Steel; an FPS, First Person shooter/swordplay

SpongeBob SquarePants: Creatures From the Krusty Krab; I like Spongebob, but not ths game 

Super Monkey Ball Bannana Blitz; tilt your world!

Super Swing Golf Pagnya; Golf?

Tony hawk's Downhill Jam; Tony Hawk slides downhill ALL game long

Trauma Center: Second Opinion sequal to popular DS game

Wii Sports; Golf, Tennis, and Baseball, your remote is your weapon...

there you have it!


----------



## Hylian (Aug 29, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> O HELL YA!



i was just about to post this, but yea this is  awesome


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 29, 2006)

hehe im a little to quick there  

more old games = great amount of classics!!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 29, 2006)

Yes i remeber seeing that on a short list from nintendo. and i guarrentee Square will go on. I mean all the DQ games from NEs/SNES and all.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 29, 2006)

in response to the launch titles:

only one killer app imo (zelda) but theres always better after launch


----------



## Hylian (Aug 29, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> in response to the launch titles:
> 
> only one killer app imo (zelda) but theres always better after launch



yep, after launch comes mario galaxy, smashbros brawl, resident evil wii, wario ware: smooth moves and alot more

but the launch has alot of killer apps besides zelda imo, theres also metroid: corruption, dragonquest:swords, finalfantasy: crystal bearers, red steel, 
rayman, dbz: tenkaichi 2, and trauma center


----------



## pajamas (Aug 29, 2006)

I started playing Eternal Darkness GCN today, and I LOVE IT! So I really hope a sequel is made on the Wii. It's awesomely fun!


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 29, 2006)

Eternal Darkness was indeed very leet but maybe a bit short.  Sequel pls.

I thought Nintendo didn't want to launch any more systems without a Mario game to accompany it?  Not that Metroid Prime and Zelda can't make up for it or anything.  Didn't notice MP3 there that makes two killer apps if they can fix a few problems I had with Echoes.


----------



## Hylian (Aug 29, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> Eternal Darkness was indeed very leet but maybe a bit short.  Sequel pls.
> 
> I thought Nintendo didn't want to launch any more systems without a Mario game to accompany it?  Not that Metroid Prime and Zelda can't make up for it or anything.  Didn't notice MP3 there that makes two killer apps if they can fix a few problems I had with Echoes.



i could forgive them this time for not having a mario game at launch

zelda >>> mario

zelda/metroid/redsteel/etc. >>>>>>>>>> mario

this is the best launch i've seen anyway


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm being very skeptical about Red Steel.  Not getting hyped over it until I see reviews and such.  Definately has potential though.


----------



## Hylian (Aug 29, 2006)

* Wii Launch date revealed?*



According to this guy's blog, the Nintendo event takes place on September 29, and it's likely that Wii will launch soon after. In fact, it may even launch 7 weeks after that particular date.

Higurashi​_no​_Naku​_Koro​_ni​_21​_[wind][xvid][93731349].avi


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 30, 2006)

what the hell!? If it's true then I gotta start saving me some cash 
though I wouldn't put much belief in some blogg though...


----------



## K-deps (Aug 30, 2006)

if it comes out 7 weeks after that it means Wii will launch November 17

awww no early release date


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 30, 2006)

hmm, somewhere in November sounds like a reasonable release date


----------



## Frieza (Aug 30, 2006)

I am thinking end of October or Mid October. I will be buying red steel. Actually for every nintendo game I buy I also buy a 3rd party game.


----------



## Kayo (Aug 30, 2006)

Lets hope it gets launched as soon as possible :/


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2006)

Enough with the guessin, just shut up and wait already  It's commin soon, that's it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 30, 2006)

LOL, I feel the same.  When they say it'll be out, regardless all of y'all will be running to the nearest store to pre-order, like myself. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 30, 2006)

pre order? pfft who needs that when im going ot be the first person in my aera to get one! yes thats right i will wait in line longer than i did with GC! 10 hours before midnight hits or longer!


----------



## Chojuto (Aug 30, 2006)

i'm going to get SSBB, Red Steel, the Sonic Game, the Dagon Ball Z game, and all the nintendo ones I can get


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 30, 2006)

im gunna get to target 10 minutes before it opens, where I live i HIGHLY doubt there will be a line, mabey just in case I should preoder?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2006)

DBZthenNaruto2 said:
			
		

> im gunna get to target 10 minutes before it opens, where I live i HIGHLY doubt there will be a line, mabey just in case I should preoder?


That would mean Wii is a piece of shit if there is no line


----------



## Gunners (Aug 30, 2006)

I am not going to preorder or wait in a line for the Wii, or any console. I will go to the shop when I feel to buy it, if it isn't there I will wait a little while longer. Isn't my dislike I'm just not hyper in that way.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 30, 2006)

well at my walmart when i went to get GC there where over 55 ppl ( i was number 1) and they only had 50 systems so they had to tell ppl to go.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2006)

^Jea at my best buy there were 200 PSP and 274 People there, so 74 people had to leave. But i live in brooklyn so we get more i think then othere places


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 30, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> * Wii Launch date revealed?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... imo it probably said "several" not "seven" weeks.  It would make more sense really.  Unless of course someone has a pic of that card w/o the shit messing up the date.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 30, 2006)

it'd be kinda retarded to release the console in the same month as PS3...besides i thought at E3 Nintendo said they'd release Wii during October.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 30, 2006)

Not necessarily.  But it would be more beneficial to Nintendo to release early to give early impressions before the big holiday rush as it is rather a new way to experience gaming.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 30, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> it'd be kinda retarded to release the console in the same month as PS3...besides i thought at E3 Nintendo said they'd release Wii during October.



Not really, I don't see why it would be, considering at my gamestop and eb games more people have asked about reserving the Wii than the PS3. Also considering how polls at gamefaqs etc. have went about which system people are going to buy and when. So I don't think there would be anything wrong with them launching in the same month.

From what Nintendo has said, they can be ready for a release by October, meaning they'll have enough units ready etc. so we won't be having a shortage. It just depends on when they wan't to release it now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 30, 2006)

Problems with wii-mote production?



> Reader Zhang has sent me a link to a story which seems to discuss production issues with the Wiimote. It appears that something has been causing hiccups along the line, but honestly I cannot, and will not make a final judgement until the article can be sorted out. Click the link below to check it out. Once again, I am not anywhere near sure that this is what the article is stating?I am basing this off of the email I received, plus what very very little I could get from a Google translation.
> 
> *UPDATE* - Reader What_a_Guy has obtained a much better translation of the article?at least compared to what we have. You can find the new translation in our comments section. It does indeed seem that Nintendo is having some issues with the production of the Wiimote. Hopefully things can be smoothed out soon. I don?t even want to think about what a delay of the Wii could do to Nintendo.
> 
> ...



link


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 30, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> That would mean Wii is a piece of shit if there is no line


I have a hunch that there wont be much of a line at my local target, but how much more would it cost me to pre order?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 30, 2006)

you do realize it does not cost anything to pre ordeR? you simply put money down on a product a head of time that you wish to buy. its as simple as that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 30, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> you do realize it does not cost anything to pre ordeR? you simply put money down on a product a head of time that you wish to buy. its as simple as that.


I didn't have to pay XD


I just went


"lol preorder wii?"

shop keeper: lol ok yur noted any games too?

"lol red steel and MP3 i dont give a shit about zelda"

shop keeper: lol ok


----------



## Lolligaggin (Aug 30, 2006)

When the hell can we pre order the Wii anyway?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 30, 2006)

I pre-ordered mine the moment it was known as the revolution at the E3 XD


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 30, 2006)

I wouldn't really waste my time or money pre ordering bros, no offense. But AFTER the Wii comes out, something BETTER for it will come out and then people would want to buy that, for example, the Ds came out right? Then in different colors, then in DS Lite smaller and lighter. Thats what I am talking about. Something like that will hapen, it always does...


----------



## RockLee (Aug 30, 2006)

That news bodes ill. :\

I hope that the Wiimote is up to snuff. Dear lord.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 30, 2006)

Lolligaggin said:
			
		

> When the hell can we pre order the Wii anyway?



Certain stores will not do it until nintendo releases the offical price and release date info. Some stores are and just telling the consumers that they do not know the price / release info yet just that it will be no more than 250 dollars. 

So i expect them to know this information around september.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 30, 2006)

I know that it will go no higher than 250, It was announced , but I forgot when.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 30, 2006)

Shion said:
			
		

> I wouldn't really waste my time or money pre ordering bros, no offense. But AFTER the Wii comes out, something BETTER for it will come out and then people would want to buy that, for example, the Ds came out right? Then in different colors, then in DS Lite smaller and lighter. Thats what I am talking about. Something like that will hapen, it always does...


Since when has nintendo ever released a second version of a HOME console?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 30, 2006)

Back in the NES days nintendo did have a core package and a double package for NES. but thats all i know .

nintendo only released new colors if anything they did not release a new design of a system that i know of . other than SNES but that was like 5 to 6 years into the consoles life.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 30, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Back in the NES days nintendo did have a core package and a double package for NES. but thats all i know .


I think he is more thinking of a actual new look and product 

like

DS and DS lite


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 30, 2006)

i edited my post above because i read it more and released thats what he was talking about.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 30, 2006)

Nintendo did two redesigns with home consoles...SNES and Nintendo

they made a smaller Nintendo with cartridges loading from the top...and with SNES they made a smaller version of it, that got rid of the eject button....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 30, 2006)

ya that was WAAYYY after the system came out just  like the ps2 slim.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 30, 2006)

I didn't even know about this, I havent seen those


ever

but I am sure he meant like a new design after like one year


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 30, 2006)

yeah, they havent done that, except with the DS and GBA...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 30, 2006)

but portable market is much diffearnt any IPod and many other companies do the same and sony even did it with there electronical department.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 31, 2006)

> Nintendo Wii To Support GameCube Wavebird







> After this year's E3 event in Los Angeles many gamers were debating whether the Wii would allow for Wavebird support. This was due primarily to the RF controller receivers that need to be plugged into the Gamecube docking station.
> 
> It now turns out that those ever lucky guys at IGN recently tinkered around with one of the final versions of the Wii hardware. They discovered that there should be no problem for gamers to play their current GameCube titles using the wireless Wavebird control pad, something that many had been unsure of.
> 
> ...



stock


----------



## Aman (Aug 31, 2006)

Great, I was afraid I wouldn't be able to use my Wavebird! 

Although some buttons aren't working...

About the pre-ordering, I'll just be there the day it's launched, I doubt it will sell out anyways over here in Sweden.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 31, 2006)

yeah, but the 360 full packade actually did here where I live :amazed


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 31, 2006)

Lol nintendo did a m-m-m-m-m-m-monster kill


hardware chartsxD

1. Final Fantasy III - NDS - 503.051 - (503.051)
2. New Super Mario Bros. - NDS - 65.556 - (2.901.264)
3. Rune Factory - NDS - 42.210 - (42.210)
4. More DS Brain Training - NDS - 41.784 - (3.073.195)
5. Nintendo DS Talking Cooking Navi - NDS - 37.326 - (384.045)
6. Tamagotchi Connexion Corner Shop 2 - NDS - 30.504 - (430.934)
7. Mario Hoops 3-on-3 - NDS - 30.355 - (233.762)
8. Animal Crossing : Wild World ? NDS ? 30.023 - (3.149.130)
9. Brain Training: How old is your brain? ? NDS ? 22.866 - (2.736.150)
10. English Training - NDS - 17.465 - (1.401.669)


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 31, 2006)

m-m-m-monster kill! ah, the good old days 

btw, what are those numbers? ("503.051 - (503.051)" etc )


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 31, 2006)

centuryslayer said:
			
		

> m-m-m-monster kill! ah, the good old days
> 
> btw, what are those numbers? ("503.051 - (503.051)" etc )


First one is that was sold in august I guess the one between () is the total but FF3 was only released this month so yeah XD


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 31, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> but portable market is much diffearnt any IPod and many other companies do the same and sony even did it with there electronical department.




havent done it with their PSP though...they'll probably do it 3 years from now, like with PS1/2...I dont mind redesigns, but redesigns after 8 months is just reatarded.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 31, 2006)

Actually the PSP is supposed to get some re-design thats coming out before the  holidays, atleast that's what I've heard.


Anyway those DS sales are awesome, thats just complete ownage right there.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 31, 2006)

That totally KILLS the PSP. OH YEAH!!!!


----------



## Hylian (Sep 1, 2006)

* Matt from IGN-Massive Wii news coming...*


> "GC 2006 wasn?t exactly the huge Wii show that some had expected, but it did have some cool game announcements. That said, we?re just getting started. Wii fans, this is going to be a huge month for you. *I think the September 14 event ? now just two weeks away ? will be bigger than E3 for Wii lovers, and the coverage/news isn?t likely to stop flowing after that.* If we?ve been in something of a drought, rest assured that the storm is coming."




i cant waiiit


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 1, 2006)

ah yeah. I'm so looking forward to that 

Great news


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 1, 2006)

Woot, I can't wait


----------



## Hylian (Sep 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Problems with wii-mote production?
> 5



just rumors  

* Reggie Debunks Wii Production Issues*



> Still on track for September launch announcements
> Nintendo confirms it will be ready to reveal full details regarding their upcoming Wii console later this month. NoA president Reggie Fils-Aime is already planning to clarify North American launch details including a launch date and pricing this September 14th at a trade-only event, while European announcements will follow the day after.
> 
> The company also went out of its to deny a report suggesting their production partners are encountering troubling issues with the Wii and its motion-sensing controller. Based on these purported problems, the rumor claimed Nintendo would be forced to push back its launch announcents for the Wii, and possibly even the final launch of the console itself.
> ...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh well thats good news


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 1, 2006)

PSP did copy the nintendo DS in many ways didn't it? With the PSP's form of "Wi-Fi", and with portability, etc. This is why I kinda don't like Sony.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 1, 2006)

Shion said:
			
		

> PSP did copy the nintendo DS in many ways didn't it? With the PSP's form of "Wi-Fi", and with portability, etc. This is why I kinda don't like Sony.



i dont think thats really copying, they just wanted to compete against nintendo's monopoly over handhelds. and i think the psp had wi-fi before ds

although i think sony copied the nintendo's motion-sensing controller, and
microsoft's x-box live for their ps3..


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 1, 2006)

They did.... cheaters..... I REALLY can't wait for the Wii, I also know that there is gonna be a Bleach game for the Wii, looks cool.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 1, 2006)

Shion said:
			
		

> PSP did copy the nintendo DS in many ways didn't it? With the PSP's form of "Wi-Fi", and with portability, etc. This is why I kinda don't like Sony.


How do you steal something which existed before the DS? Its not like the DS invented Wifi

and how the hell do you steal portability? Its what everything small has, its portable thus not a thing you can steal


----------



## Hylian (Sep 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> and how the hell do you steal portability?



i lol'd at that  

although he's right about sony stealing ideas, its not this..


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 1, 2006)

Doesn't the portability make it easier to steal? (as in litterally steal) XD
Couldn't help myself


----------



## Gunners (Sep 1, 2006)

On the subjects of Nintendo products I need a light for school, my DS would feel a little well weird and clunky.

 15th September news regarding europe will come out, possibly price and launch date. 

 Possible RPG comming to the Wii 

I am not sure if this has been posted before, just some random things I found searching. 15th September about 2 weeks away, if the price is around 150 I will probably pick it up, I am not entirely sure.


----------



## Aman (Sep 2, 2006)

About the stealing ideas subject, except for Sony taking Nintendo's gyro idea, nothing else really bothers me. Virtual Console ''copying'' Xbox Live Marketplace for example, there's so much you can nag about, just accept it. As long as no one takes one of their competitor's main ideas, I don't really mind.





			
				centuryslayer said:
			
		

> yeah, but the 360 full packade actually did here where I live :amazed


Well, Nintendo will have 6 million units until March 31st, so I doubt it will happen with the Wii, unless Wii go Wii-nuts! 


			
				BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> havent done it with their PSP though...they'll probably do it 3 years from now, like with PS1/2...I dont mind redesigns, but redesigns after 8 months is just reatarded.


How can it be retarded when it already outsold the PSP?  It was a good move, I don't get how it was retarded.





			
				kyubiFART said:
			
		

> * Matt from IGN-Massive Wii news coming...*
> 
> 
> 
> i cant waiiit


From now on, we celebrate September 14th and 15th as the royal Wii days! 


			
				gunners said:
			
		

> I am not sure if this has been posted before, just some random things I found searching. 15th September about 2 weeks away, if the price is around 150 I will probably pick it up, I am not entirely sure.


I doubt it will cost 150 even for the core package, if there will be one.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2006)

> I doubt it will cost 150 even for the core package, if there will be one.



I don't think the Wii has a core package does it? £150 is pretty reasonable if you ask me, I think that's what it will go for anyway.


----------



## Aman (Sep 2, 2006)

We don't know about if it will have bundles, some developer, can't remember which one said it would make sense for a core package to cost 199 dollars, and for the bundle to cost 229. We'll know on September 14th if there will be bundles I guess.

Oh, you meant 150 pounds, that can definitely happen, I thought you meant in dollars.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2006)

^^^ Lmao, asking for $150 is a bit much, though with the Wii I don't think there will be a price drop they said that unlike others they aim the console at a balanced price so there are no changes which is all cool. $150 I think it would turn people off underestimate it. £150 would be cool.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 2, 2006)

Is the controller thing able to be turned off? 
I think it's lame to have to be interactive (moving) with the game all the time. I'd rather be able to choose whether or not I want to. 
Seriously, when I'm feeling particually lazy I don't want to have to be moving around... Picture this: you get home from a long day at work and just want to sit down drink your slush and play your system. That's some good old fashion relaxition. C'mon! Would you really want to have to be moving about? Whatever happenned to being able to sit down in peace? Whatever happened to Pro choice.


----------



## Aman (Sep 2, 2006)

Obviously there will be games where you don't need to do that a lot, even with Super Mario Galaxy, you only use it to pull catapults, do a spinning movement that shields you or something and stuff like that. Although it will be hard to not use it if you play games like Wii Sports or Wario Ware. Although a lot of sites are saying that you don't need to move around a lot, you can just sit in your couch and make small movements at times, that don't tire you. Red Steel for example, obviously you won't be playing like the guy in the commercial.  And Super Smash Bros Brawl uses the Gamecube controller for obvious reasons.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 2, 2006)

I am almost sure that there is a way to put it off, or put the sensivity on low so you dont have to move it that much.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 2, 2006)

* IGN-Zelda TP best game EVAR???*



> The single greatest videogame of all time? Did we oversell it a bit? Really, we may not be kidding. At the very least, Twilight Princess is sure to be the best launch game in the history of launch games, but we're willing to bet it'll go down as much more than that. The title is the result of a massive effort by the proven Zelda team at Nintendo, which has in the past created some of today's most fondly remembered titles, from Ocarina of Time to Wind Waker. Twilight Princess will not only be bigger - a horse ride from one side of Hyrule to the next is rumored to take 45 real minutes - but much more ambitious than ever before. Link turns into a wolf, crossed into a dark dimension, goes fishing, and rides his way into more dungeons than ever - and he's just getting started. Truth be told, we've glimpsed scenarios that have made our jaws drop and Nintendo itself has indicated that we haven't seen anything yet. The final product is going to be nothing short of epic and with both a Wii-exclusive 16:9 mode and new Wii-mote-enhanced controls - the ability to shoot arrows and slash the sword - the game is on track to become an instant classic when it launches with Wii.



nothing new maybe, but i cant WAIIT


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 2, 2006)

Now that's what i call hype


----------



## Hylian (Sep 2, 2006)

*First bits of Resident Wiivil info*



> Voice actress Tara Platt is to do Jill Valentine in the upcoming RE:Wii game. She confirmed to us that the game will feature zombies (or at the least, zombie-like enemies) and plant creatures, as well as a wide array of weaponry. The fact that Ms. Platt was aware of the weapons in the game infers that she is voicing a playable character and is not just doing a cameo. Jill being the main character increases the likelihood of seeing Carlos or Barry turn up as well.


LINK

There is also a bit of unconfirmed info coming from Gamespot?s community?



> Read this from a games magazine in HK today - its called Biohazard : Umbrella Corp Chronicles and fills in the story on Umbrella before and leading to BH4. Gameplay is a mix between using the Wiimote as a light gun and BH4 style elements e.g. action buttons pressing X for a dramatic scene. It features scenarios from BH1 (museum), BH2 (police station), BH3 (raccoon city), BHCV and BH4 (village) and ties in the gaps especially BHCV and BH4. Characters include Chris/Claire, Leon / Ada, Jill / Carlos, Rebecca, Hunk and Wesker . There are two gameplay modes - scenario mode and arcade mode. Proper announcement to be made by Capcom at TGS


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 2, 2006)

That sounds fun. ^^  So supposedly the game is more of an extension on the controls of RE4, which were great already.  Anyway, the Wii version sounds like a Code Veronica type thing versus an actual numbered sequal.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 2, 2006)

Udesphikaiyo said:
			
		

> Is the controller thing able to be turned off?
> I think it's lame to have to be interactive (moving) with the game all the time. I'd rather be able to choose whether or not I want to.
> Seriously, when I'm feeling particually lazy I don't want to have to be moving around... Picture this: you get home from a long day at work and just want to sit down drink your slush and play your system. That's some good old fashion relaxition. C'mon! Would you really want to have to be moving about? Whatever happenned to being able to sit down in peace? Whatever happened to Pro choice.


You act like you have to jump around   You can easily do it without moving your arms, you don't have to wildy swing it around like in those stupid promo movies


----------



## K-deps (Sep 2, 2006)

IGN-Zelda TP best game EVAR???


Quote:
The single greatest videogame of all time? Did we oversell it a bit? Really, we may not be kidding. At the very least, Twilight Princess is sure to be the best launch game in the history of launch games, but we're willing to bet it'll go down as much more than that. The title is the result of a massive effort by the proven Zelda team at Nintendo, which has in the past created some of today's most fondly remembered titles, from Ocarina of Time to Wind Waker. Twilight Princess will not only be bigger - *a horse ride from one side of Hyrule to the next is rumored to take 45 real minutes -* but much more ambitious than ever before. Link turns into a wolf, crossed into a dark dimension, goes fishing, and rides his way into more dungeons than ever - and he's just getting started. Truth be told, we've glimpsed scenarios that have made our jaws drop and Nintendo itself has indicated that we haven't seen anything yet. The final product is going to be nothing short of epic and with both a Wii-exclusive 16:9 mode and new Wii-mote-enhanced controls - the ability to shoot arrows and slash the sword - the game is on track to become an instant classic when it launches with Wii.  


nothing new maybe, but i cant WAIIT 


kyubiifarts post has me worried
u have to ride on a horse for 45 min to get from point A to point B?
doesnt that sound kind of boring?
or maybe theres enemys along the way?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2006)

> You act like you have to jump around  You can easily do it without moving your arms, you don't have to wildy swing it around like in those stupid promo movies
> __________________



In fairness he has a point. With a pad you can just throw yourself down, moving the controller takes more effort and concentration. Overall for me I don't care, I would play it when I am in the mood.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 2, 2006)

Hitsugaya-Gin said:
			
		

> kyubiifarts post has me worried
> u have to ride on a horse for 45 min to get from point A to point B?
> doesnt that sound kind of boring?
> or maybe theres enemys along the way?


Of course, the entire world is a barren wasteland with nothing between Point A and Point B. -_-

It's just like running around in FFXI or any other game with a massive world in it.  There are bound to be obstacles and other various points of interest along the way.  Take Shadow of the Colossus for example.  If you wanted to check the entire world out, it would take about an hour, but there was something about the depth and the way the game was made that made traversing on horseback enjoyable, even with no enemies abound.  I'm pretty sure there's a tad more than that in Twilight Princess.



> Whatever happened to Pro choice.


There are two other systems you can get, including 2 handhelds as well.  How's that for choice?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2006)

> kyubiifarts post has me worried
> u have to ride on a horse for 45 min to get from point A to point B?
> doesnt that sound kind of boring?
> or maybe theres enemys along the way?



It sounds cool the whole world is really huge. Look at windwaker if you had to travel from one end to another it would take you some time, what they do is, fill up the space with side quest and give you some tune to play.

Windwaker you had the baton, so you could easily get to main points.

Ocarina of time had the well Ocarina where you played tunes to get to a certain location.

Considering the time spent on this, I think if it is this large, teleportation of some sort would be included.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 2, 2006)

Twilight Princess game isn't so bad, yeah it kinda stinks a bit for Gamecube because it came out too early, but for the wii its gonna rock.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 2, 2006)

Wind Waker's boating controls were the fucking worst...

*Play Song to change Wind direction* 

Link: LALALALALALALALALA...OOO there's a treasure, let me get it...

*Goes to far*

LINk: FUUUCKKKK! Now i have to play a fucking song just to turn around...GOD FUCKING DAMNIT!

not to mention the gay fetch quests to get the 8 tri-force pieces, just to artificially increase the games length, with no real reason for it...and its not that the having to find the 8 pieces was gay, but you also had to FIND 8 fucking maps just to find the eight fucking pieces...Wind Waker just wasnt good...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2006)

> not to mention the gay fetch quests to get the 8 trie force pieces, just to artificially increase the game slength, with no real reason for it...and its not that the having to find the 8 pieces was gay, but you also had to FIND 8 fucking maps just to find the eight fucking pieces...Wind Waker just wasnt good...



It was a good game, but the map part royally pissed me off, I don't even think they told you directly where it was, you only had an image of the area and you had to spot it ou. And using the Wind every two secs was dam annoying. Small areas though I would travel without the sail.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 2, 2006)

Shion said:
			
		

> Twilight Princess game isn't so bad, yeah it kinda stinks a bit for Gamecube because it came out too early, but for the wii its gonna rock.


What are you talking about?  The game hasn't even come out yet for both the Wii and the GC.  O_o


----------



## Hylian (Sep 2, 2006)

> kyubiifarts post has me worried
> u have to ride on a horse for 45 min to get from point A to point B?
> doesnt that sound kind of boring?
> or maybe theres enemys along the way?



i seriously doubt its actually 45 min. and yea theres lots of enemies along the way, at least in the trailers

and if its 2x longer than ocarina, with alot more dungeons, then it
should be big. but you'll probably learn to warp as always


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 2, 2006)

Well yeah, if i was doing nothing but running on the ground for the whole game, id give it a 9...but using that boat brings that shit down to a 6...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 2, 2006)

Hitsugaya-Gin said:
			
		

> kyubiifarts post has me worried
> u have to ride on a horse for 45 min to get from point A to point B?
> doesnt that sound kind of boring?
> or maybe theres enemys along the way?


You act like there isn't anything between it and who really does that to be honest? who is gonna go from one part of hyrule to the other part? there will be loads of enemies, towns and dungeons in the way


----------



## slimscane (Sep 2, 2006)

Haha, Twilight Princess is just a giant open field that takes 45 minutes to traveres on horse back, and then the game ends


----------



## Hylian (Sep 2, 2006)

*Official Wii Price and Release Date Revealed!!?*



> You all have waited, and now we have it. The official Wii Price and Release Date for the Nintendo Wii.
> 
> 
> Wii Console: $219.95 US (included accessories yet to be revealed.)
> ...


Save Hinata

got this from IGN, which is a very reliable source right? but oct. 3? seems kinda early for me..


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 2, 2006)

Holy fuck oct. 3? That's extremly early...next month...wow...2.20? Humm that's a new one for Nintendo but glad to see it come out so early.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 2, 2006)

but i dont know, i go to ign.com and it doesnt say that anywhere..
and i wonder how they got the info if TGS hasn't started yet..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 2, 2006)

well if IGN says its true then it probably is


----------



## K-deps (Sep 2, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> but i dont know, i go to ign.com and it doesnt say that anywhere..
> and i wonder how they got the info if TGS hasn't started yet..


me neither,i just went to IGN and looked for this and couldnt find it
and i think it would be impossible for IGN to get this info because neither TGS or that nintendo convention thing has started yet

maybe it is real and maybe its not but damn that got me excited


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 2, 2006)

Now I think about it

why is the IGN article's link "wiisource" while its normally Wii.IGN?


----------



## Hylian (Sep 2, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Now I think about it
> 
> why is the IGN article's link "wiisource" while its normally Wii.IGN?



yea i wondered that too..but it really looks like the IGN site
but i also went to wiisource.com, and i couldn't find it there too..

maybe its fake, or it could be that they both pulled it out because nintendo
doesn't want that information to be shared until TGS or something


----------



## K-deps (Sep 2, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Now I think about it
> 
> why is the IGN article's link "wiisource" while its normally Wii.IGN?



CAUSE ITS A FAKE
damn i saw that but i didnt really care i was to excited bout the oct 3 release(which is a fake)


*sigh* i guess we have to wait for that nintendo convention thingy on Sept 14 to get the REAL release date


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 2, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> *Official Wii Price and Release Date Revealed!!?*
> 
> 
> Mayuri is by no means weak.....
> ...


You will die now for posting something so fake @_@


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 2, 2006)

hmm, sounds suspicious to mee


----------



## -Bakkun- (Sep 2, 2006)

Fake.  Make Hinata win please =D


----------



## Hylian (Sep 2, 2006)

-Bakkun- said:
			
		

> Fake.



yea i thought so..



			
				Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> You will die now for posting something so fake @_@


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 3, 2006)

You guys were really active huh? I missed out on a bit.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 3, 2006)

200$.

Believe.


----------



## K-deps (Sep 3, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> 200$.
> 
> Believe.


man I REALLY hope thats wat happens 
and along with that theres a $230 bundle with extra stuff


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 3, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Of course, the entire world is a barren wasteland with nothing between Point A and Point B. -_-
> 
> It's just like running around in FFXI or any other game with a massive world in it.  There are bound to be obstacles and other various points of interest along the way.  Take Shadow of the Colossus for example.  If you wanted to check the entire world out, it would take about an hour, but there was something about the depth and the way the game was made that made traversing on horseback enjoyable, even with no enemies abound.  I'm pretty sure there's a tad more than that in Twilight Princess.
> 
> There are two other systems you can get, including 2 handhelds as well.  How's that for choice?



The other two systems don't help because I still want the Wii and I would still not want to have to play all the games so "vigirious". Call it lazyness, but I still want to be able to simply laze around when playing. Seriously, am I the only one who sometimes plays games upside down?  Also, I refuse not to play a new Star Fox, Sonic and Mario game. No way. I think everyone loves Star Fox. Lastly, I believe the Wii will have the most fun games overall, whereas the other two may have the best stand alone games. Cough, but as they say: you can't have a party with only one or two people.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 3, 2006)

Udesphikaiyo said:
			
		

> The other two systems don't help because I still want the Wii and I would still not want to have to play all the games so "vigirious". Call it lazyness, but I still want to be able to simply laze around when playing. Also, I refuse not to play a new Star Fox, Sonic and Mario game. No way. I think everyone loves Star Fox. I think the Wii will have the most fun games overall, whereas the other two may have the best stand alone games. But, as they say, you can't have a party with only one or two people.


Yet again, you don't have to. All it takes are a few simple wrist movements; if you don't want to do the "vigirous" movements, then you don't have to.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 3, 2006)

Oh! Well from what i'd learn previously that wasn't the case, but it's good news to know I was completly misinformed. Still, what exactly and how complex would these wrist movements be? I'd imagine they wouldn't be to strenous and would be rather light hearted movements, although even that doesn't appeal to me. Seriously, I really like to completly  "chill" whenever I'm playing most games.

-Perhaps I just like complaining for the sake of complaning though and when I actually get it and play it I will love it.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 3, 2006)

250! 
JEAAAAAAA


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 3, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> 250!
> JEAAAAAAA


Why 250, let it be fucking 200 XD


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 4, 2006)

Just throwing up numbers


----------



## RockLee (Sep 4, 2006)

For those wondering how complex wrist movements have to be: here you go.

It's a video of some Wii games, and a guy actually playing the game. It's pretty good. Check it out.


----------



## Aman (Sep 4, 2006)

Why did you get our hopes up, fart? 

Thanks for the link, Vegitto. ^^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 4, 2006)

Ya rock i was about to post that. Watch IGN weekly 23. he shows us all the games he plays on the Wii at the german convention.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 4, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Why did you get our hopes up, fart?
> 
> Thanks for the link, Vegitto. ^^



sorry but i did say it sounded kinda fishy..

well we'll hear everything in september


----------



## Aman (Sep 4, 2006)

TGS? Nintendo aren't going there. It's Semptember 14th that matters, and that's even closer than TGS.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 4, 2006)

BUt Wii games will be at TGS from 3rd parties as from what i heard.


----------



## Aman (Sep 4, 2006)

Obviously that's possible, but if Nintendo won't be there then how will the price/launch date be revealed there?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2006)

I hope the Wii games won't top over 50 bucks when buying them... Thats how much the G cube ones are.

As for the price of the actual System, the President of Nintendo actually said that it will not top 250$ The highest will probably be that much with bundles or something. Hopefully....


----------



## Hylian (Sep 4, 2006)

Shion said:
			
		

> I hope the Wii games won't top over 50 bucks when buying them... Thats how much the G cube ones are.
> 
> As for the price of the actual System, the President of Nintendo actually said that it will not top 250$ The highest will probably be that much with bundles or something. Hopefully....



i think that nintendo guy said that games won't cost more than $50  
$60 for a game is too much for me..


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Sep 4, 2006)

I think the price will be $200 like the Gamecube was.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 4, 2006)

*A Wii the Nintendo Way*



> Proof came from the female photographer who came with me for the trial (of the Wii). Beforehand she didn?t ?get? computer games and had to be forcibly handled by two burly Nintendo employees to have a go at the Wii tennis.
> 
> In the end, she was having so much fun, the same two men had to pull her off.


link

just more proof that this 'playing=believing' thing works


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 4, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:
			
		

> i think that nintendo guy said that games won't cost more than $50
> $60 for a game is too much for me..


I know that ten bucks is SO MUCH MORE


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 5, 2006)

10 bucks is 10 bucks that can go towards my gas tank or other things like milk etc. yes 10 bucks matters to most.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 5, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> 10 bucks is 10 bucks that can go towards my gas tank or other things like milk etc. yes 10 bucks matters to most.



so true, ten bucks less is heaven sent


----------



## Aman (Sep 5, 2006)

Doesn't matter to me, because of taxes here in Sweden it will probably be 70-80 dollars. ^^


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 5, 2006)

Aman, I'd recommend play.com, no shipping fee's and alot cheaper than swedens crappy stores XD


----------



## Kayo (Sep 5, 2006)

^ but, it is no the same warranty, if the game you bought doesn't work are you going to send it back? :S


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 5, 2006)

Well, yes, I suppose. XD Read the  -> official inukami site


----------



## Kayo (Sep 5, 2006)

Ok, well this sounds good XD
thanks for the link


----------



## Aman (Sep 5, 2006)

centuryslayer said:
			
		

> Aman, I'd recommend play.com, no shipping fee's and alot cheaper than swedens crappy stores XD


Umm, I checked and Wii games were 50 pounds, that's 95 dollars.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 5, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Umm, I checked and Wii games were 50 pounds, that's 95 dollars.



jesus if thats the final UK price for games, then i REALLY do pitty UK gamers in general . With prices of games / systems. not fair i tell ya =/


----------



## slimscane (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah, how is it that Europe gets so horribly screwed over on just about everything gaming- ever. They are the last to get everthing (pretty much), and then they have to pay alot more for it.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 5, 2006)

Tis the cycle. Europe is last because games etc. move east out of japan for some reaosn lol.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 5, 2006)

well i did forget about austrillia they get more screwed over than UK does. ( 999 for a ps3? lol)


----------



## RockLee (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes. That's for the high end model. 1000$

Envy them, I do not.

What's up with the ecchi sigs, yo?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 5, 2006)

lol , dont you like them? well someone pmed me them and asked me to put them in my sig. That and it seems to be a great way to get more members in the nintendo fanclub ( i got 4 more peeps ever since i put it in  )

and if i remeber correctly the high end model of the ps3 is only available in austriallia. i have to double check though.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 5, 2006)

So they _have_ to pay $1000 O_o That's insane.

I also noticed your sig, is it just me or does it look like the name block doesn't _completely_ cover up everything? I bet it was Hero Complex, she had sigs like those earlier this week.


----------



## Aman (Sep 5, 2006)

The high end model of the PS3 will cost 800-950 dollars here in Sweden, still not official. I'm used to it though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 5, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> So they _have_ to pay $1000 O_o That's insane.
> 
> I also noticed your sig, is it just me or does it look like the name block *doesn't completely cover up everything?* I bet it was Hero Complex, she had sigs like those earlier this week.



shhhhh, your just supposed to look and join the club then


----------



## slimscane (Sep 5, 2006)

Your devil boobie magic won't work on me Ssj3, you'll have to do better than that!... *must...not...join...fanclub*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 5, 2006)

pfft give it time... do not make me add the second on right by the devil one


----------



## slimscane (Sep 5, 2006)

You wouldn't dare 

I don't know if it has been posted yet, but this is what the PS3 and Wii kiosks will look like, I think they are schedualled to come out in october:


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 5, 2006)

ooo i would 

very nice kisosks btw


----------



## slimscane (Sep 5, 2006)

That naked devil girl looks too innocent to be naked and devil 

I can't wait to get my hand on the kiosk, but since they are schedualled for october, and kiosks almost always go up before the actuall system, this should help debunk the October 2nd (or was it fourth?) launch date rumor.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 5, 2006)

well thats intresting i was going to head out in october to phila for the Nintendo Fusion Tour to play wii .. ummm


O she acts innocent until you get into the club   i might add the second one.. no i mean I WILL ADD IT!  ( if i still have it )


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 5, 2006)

Maybe the Wii one will come out within the next few weeks then? o.o lol


----------



## Kayo (Sep 5, 2006)

Don't know if someone already posted this, I might have missed it but here is a video from IGN in Leipzig:

here you go.

(You see him playing Battalion Wars, Mario Strikers, Red Steel, Wii Opera and Wii Sports)

Battalion Wars and Mario Strikers looks awesome XD


----------



## Hylian (Sep 5, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I know that ten bucks is SO MUCH MORE



well sorry for not being as rich as you. even $50 games is alot for me..


----------



## RockLee (Sep 5, 2006)

YES KIOSKS MADE YES


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 5, 2006)

Batallion wars looks awesome o.o


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 5, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Batallion wars looks awesome o.o



It sure does, I might have to check that game out when Wii's released


----------



## Hylian (Sep 6, 2006)

*Nintendo Responds to the PS3 Delay*


> N-Sider had a chance to contact Nintendo and they had the following to say in regards to the recent PS3 Delay announcement in all PAL regions:
> 
> ?Wii is on track to ship in Q4, Nintendo plans to ship 6 million systems to retailers around the world between its launch in the fourth quarter of 2006 and the end of its fiscal year on March 31, 2007. ?



we'll get to play with our wii's before christmas for sure


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 6, 2006)

Haha, bitchslap to Sony xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 6, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:
			
		

> *Nintendo Responds to the PS3 Delay*
> 
> 
> we'll get to play with our wii's before christmas for sure




i been playing with my Wii since 11  




( man im sorry the Wii jokes do not get old  )  but ya nintendo will be do what they say they normally do.


----------



## -Bakkun- (Sep 6, 2006)

> We've seen all those rumors about what lies underneath the Wii's casing, especially about the "Hollywood" GPU (that handles the graphics). There were IGN's "unnamed, reliable" sources that put the Hollywood at 243MHz. Another source, this time an anonymous Wii developer, gives the same number.
> 
> So it was nothing new when we saw the same claim from Random Stuff. The same 243MHz. But this source decided to throw in a new number: "13MTexels." And Another: "Super Mario will run at an unseen 1500FPS, while retaining an over-the-top performance."
> 
> ...



Hayuga Clan FC


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 6, 2006)

unreliable information....
interesting.


?


----------



## Hylian (Sep 6, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> i been playing with my Wii since 11
> ( man im sorry the Wii jokes do not get old  )  but ya nintendo will be do what they say they normally do.



HA i knew u were going to say that  

anyway, here's something else

*Castlevania to the Wii?*



> The man they call ?Iga?, creator of the Castlevania series spoke to Nintendo of Europe recently and when asked about a Wii version of Castlevania he replied:
> 
> ?We still can?t think about anything other than this DS version because we are so busy but of course we would like to think of something interesting and pleasant for Wii. I have some ideas for Castlevania for Wii.?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:
			
		

> *Nintendo Responds to the PS3 Delay*
> 
> 
> we'll get to play with our wii's before christmas for sure


It says between Forth quater and March 2007, PS3 = 2.4 million before Jan.1...failed on your point. Anyway sorry to hear you can't get 10 dollers from your work/mom/friend/whoever your dating, just stating 60 dollers is almost 50, find it extremly funny when somone makes a big deal


----------



## Hylian (Sep 6, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> It says between Forth quater and March 2007, PS3 = 2.4 million before Jan.1...failed on your point. Anyway sorry to hear you can't get 10 dollers from your work/mom/friend/whoever your dating, just stating 60 dollers is almost 50, find it extremly funny when somone makes a big deal



what do u mean failed my point? it says the launch is Q4, in which I said that that would mean it would be out in time before thanksgiving or the holidays. 

And I asked friends/parents/etc. like u said sometimes for $5-10 for games that costed $50, but now i would probably ask for $20, and i can't do that..
I'll still buy games that will be $60, but it's still alot..


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 6, 2006)

4th Quater is from OCTober to December. just to let peeps know


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2006)

^NOZ....How did you know that! 0_0


----------



## RockLee (Sep 6, 2006)

1500 FPS?

BULLSHIT


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 6, 2006)

@crazymtf: when you get to pay your own bills, food etc etc, you'll understand


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2006)

centuryslayer said:
			
		

> @crazymtf: when you get to pay your own bills, food etc etc, you'll understand


And some how you know how i live? Thanks but i already pay half of the rent where i live, spend atleast 100 a week on my girl, spent 600 recently on a mic and mixer, just bought three games, pay for any food i buy, pills = 60 bucks every two weeks. 

So yeah i really hate when people pop at the mouth when they don't know who the fuck they talking about  and i just quit my job, so i gotta go find a new one, so don't judge somone before you know them


----------



## Aman (Sep 7, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> YES KIOSKS MADE YES


Those pictures have been out for a while.


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 7, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> 1500 FPS?
> 
> BULLSHIT



The human eyes can only see about 30 fps

1500 would definitley be overkill.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 7, 2006)

@DT: yeah I was just thinking in the same lines there


----------



## kewlmyc (Sep 7, 2006)

Question, since most games are going to have an option of a Gamecube controller, can you just use the classic controller instead of the Gamecube controller?


----------



## Aman (Sep 7, 2006)

Most games aren't going to have an option for the Gamecube controller, lol.


----------



## kewlmyc (Sep 7, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Most games aren't going to have an option for the Gamecube controller, lol.


Still, can you use the Classic controller as a Gamecube controller?


----------



## Kayo (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeah, I guess. I don't think they will make us all buy a gamecube controller too.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 7, 2006)

The  retro controller can do anything any controler nintendo has every made ( except the Wii mote) . So to answer your question yes.


*9800th post!* 200 more to go!


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm just glad I can still use my wavebird if I want. It's almost my favorite controller of all time o.o

@Goku-
Gratz you damn posting machine  lol


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 7, 2006)

I think only Twilight Princess and Smash bros. Brawl are gonna have the Gamecube control option.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 7, 2006)

^ yeah probably, maybe you will be able to play the old NES/SNES/N64 games with the gc controller too. It's almost the same as the retro.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 7, 2006)

Twilight Princess for Wii will not have the Gamecube control option. This has been confirmed.

Smash however they have stated you can use the Wii mote or the GC controller but i think that might change now since the Retro controller is out.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 7, 2006)

The latest issue of NGamer Magazine in the UK has the following details:



> 1. Sensor bar is “50% smaller, little bigger than a couple of pencils glued together.”
> 
> 2. Wii-mote’s 6kb of internal memory “personalises your remote - potentially storing things like sensitivity, y-axis settings for FPSs, and even scores and saves.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 8, 2006)

> IBM ships processors for Nintendo's Wii





> SAN FRANCISCO — The microprocessors that will power Nintendo Co. Ltd.'s upcoming Wii video game console are now being shipped from IBM Corp.'s East Fishkill, N.Y., fab, IBM said Friday (Sept. 8).
> 
> IBM and Nintendo signed a multi-year chip production agreement to support the upcoming launch of the game console earlier this year. IBM claims that the chip, code-named "Broadway," will deliver experiences not previously possible on video game consoles.
> 
> ...



Just a Peek

Discuss.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2006)

Wtf, wiimote needs batteries? No charging 0_0?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 8, 2006)

Just buy rechargable AA's 
Still it would have been softer not to have to buy batteries and all that sh*t at all XD


----------



## Kayo (Sep 8, 2006)

Bah, gotta buy a charger then


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 8, 2006)

"Broadway"
Alright... they were creaking the door open with the name "Wii" and the ATI graphics chip dubbed "Hollywood" but this chip oficially places Nintendo out of the closet.
...
not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 8, 2006)

The 360's wirless controller uses batteries, i assume nintendo will also release a charge pack as well just like microsoft did.


----------



## Aman (Sep 8, 2006)

About fart's news, it has been confirmed that the Wii mote uses 4 kb of memory, not 6 kb. It's saved in the Wii, then it sends the information to the controller temporarily, do not pull the nunchuck plug while it's transferring or the controller can be damaged.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 8, 2006)

Knowing my track record with good hardware, my Wii mote will be the first on the planet to break.


----------



## Aman (Sep 8, 2006)

How can you hurt something so beautiful?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 8, 2006)

i cannot wait to throw the Wii mote at my firends head while chucking a gernade at him.. then i can say

" im emulating it in real life! SHAZZAM!"


----------



## Hylian (Sep 8, 2006)

*Splinter Cell: Double Agent now for Wii at launch*



> Ubisoft has announced that Tom Clancy?s Splinter Cell: Double Agent will be launching with the Wii (during the launch-window) this fall. Ubisoft had the following to say:
> 
> ?We are very excited to bring Tom Clancy?s Splinter Cell Double Agent to the Wii this holiday season. The Splinter Cell franchise has always translated very well across multiple platforms and we are confident that the Wii version will continue the tradition of maximizing the capabilities of each respective video game console platform.?


----------



## K-deps (Sep 8, 2006)

cooool Double Agent on Wii with wii capabilities
im not a big Splinter Cell fan but this one looks purrrrty cool


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2006)

Everybody knows XBOX 360 - Double agent = best. Wii won't be able to be half as good


----------



## Hylian (Sep 8, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Everybody knows XBOX 360 - Double agent = best. Wii won't be able to be half as good



why? isn't it the same game? unless 360 has extras or something..


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2006)

Does Wii have online? Even with that XBOX live = best online for consoles hands down. Then we move on to controls and XBOX can't be touched for Splinter Cell's controller. In the end i can't see Wii ever being as good, but atleast it's gettin on the system so glad to see that.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 8, 2006)

the wii won't have enough power to match the 360 or PS3. there will be a diff

but I just hope we won't see ported ps2 and gamecube games on wii I want to see the real power of it.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 8, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> the wii won't have enough power to match the 360 or PS3. there will be a diff
> 
> but I just hope we won't see ported ps2 and gamecube games on wii I want to see the real power of it.



here's a pic of the game running on the wii according to ign

may not be 360, but it still looks nice  



			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> Does Wii have online? Even with that XBOX live = best online for consoles hands down. Then we move on to controls and XBOX can't be touched for Splinter Cell's controller. In the end i can't see Wii ever being as good, but atleast it's gettin on the system so glad to see that.



yea,the wii does have online. and i'm not sure about the controls, but there's always a possibility it might be funner playing it with the wiimote


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2006)

You said the Wii "Does" have "ONLINE"...what system?


----------



## Hylian (Sep 8, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> You said the Wii "Does" have "ONLINE"...what system?



the wii. it's a system 

??


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 8, 2006)

Um actually alot of games have been CONFIRMED to have online multiplayer mtf. Only 1st/2nd Party games will have it on launch, 3rd party games won't be online (except for Red Steel, and maybe other ubi-soft titles, which is confirmed to be online multiplayer) untill the spring.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 8, 2006)

as long as i get to play online and play others for free then  i can really care less.  plus im not saying its going to be better than 360's or PS3's so do not know why your bringing that up.


Mouse >>Touch SCreen >>> DUal analog sticks and the Wii remote replicates mouse movement soo Wii remote >>> dual Analog sticks  ( and thx to the nintendo fusion tour i got to play it )


----------



## Hylian (Sep 8, 2006)

yea shooters seems perfect for the wii, kinda the same as using a mouse. like for metroid corruption, the shooting looks pretty fun there 

wow goku, u played the wii? lucky..


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 8, 2006)

ahh sorry my bad i did a type po :sweat  I ment i am going to the one  on the 27th in ohia and then the one in philia on the 4th.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 8, 2006)

Pretty much anyone who has played an FPS on the Wii has said it works 100x better than analog sticks, and its the closest thing to PC (which is the god of FPS afterall). Also friend connect is "wack" and its a known fact? Hmm I wasn't informed of this fact, as far as I know it's been very succsessful, but nintendo has also said they won't be doing it the same on the Wii, because afterall consoles and handhelds are quite different.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2006)

I rather have it set up like XBOX live that that stupid friend'c code garbage or whatever that crap is. And yes "Wack" means shit, crap, stupid, dogshit,n-gage, any of those could mean wack


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 9, 2006)

The first Attachment other than the num chuck for Wii and its provided by Ubisoft and there up coming GT Pro Racing Series game! To find out more go to this link!





> IGN Wii: Will any other Ubisoft games be able to use the attachment?
> 
> Tats: Monster 4x4: World Circuit, another Wii launch title, is fully compatible and will bundle the steering wheel as well. Since all buttons on the remote are accessible while attached to the wheel, any racing game that uses the same style of control (horizontal and tilting Remote-only) should be able to use the wheel as well. [Ed's note: Excite Truck, Cars, and the racing portions of Sponge Bob will work with the wheel.]



alot more if you go to the link.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 9, 2006)

^ very nice, that will also make the gameplay better. I need to get a steering wheel


----------



## Aman (Sep 9, 2006)

> The anime will be on the Wii console, soon.
> 
> Banpresto announces today that a popular anime will be on... you guessed it, Wii. At least for now, it will be known as Crayon Shin Chan Saikyou Kazoku Kasukabe King Wii.
> 
> Nintendo has a lot of Wii-suffixes flying around on different titles, at least until the official titles are revealed. Until then, call the game title what it is and slap "Wii" at the end of it.



link


About the online thing, we don't know all about it, and I don't see why it will be all friend codes when even the new Pokémon games for the DS will have friend codes and a feature that allows you to search for anyone at any level, so I don't get why everyone are saying there will be only friend codes. Wait until September 14th first.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 9, 2006)

The only anime game I wan't to play badly on the wii is One Piece. I hope it's good. But it's always good to hear that more anime is coming to wii, hopefully they will release a Naruto game for it too.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 9, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Wow...I said "SPLINTER CELL: DOUBLE AGENT" will NOT have online, not the fucking system...
> 
> As for these god controls you claim this system will have over the 360, that theory could kiss my white ass  *XBOX 360 Controller>>>>Wii's for shooter, i don't even gotta hold the damn thing and i know.*
> 
> As for online, Wii's online wont' even beat 360's or PS3's since PS3's is shaping up to be like XBOX 360's, probably gotta pay but if it's like 360's i'm down. This friend's connect shit is wack, given fact



Uhhh... bro.... The Wii's remote is guaranteed to be the best for action shooter games. For one it has alot better accuracy. 

I would really hate to use an analog stick to aim and get it off target. It is alot more accurate with the Wii remote. 

Seems you are a big XBOX fan huh?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 9, 2006)

Nusaja said:
			
		

> The only anime game I wan't to play badly on the wii is One Piece. I hope it's good. But it's always good to hear that more anime is coming to wii, hopefully they will release a Naruto game for it too.



Yeah, there will be a One Piece game for Wii. It looks like a good anime game, but so does the Bleach game coming out for Wii as well. I can't wait for that one to come out 

Sorry for the double post


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2006)

Nope, sony fan, i just know the 360 controller is better


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 9, 2006)

Ubisoft + Wii = full of win.

They alone have been representing for the 3rd parties, and getting so many other third parties interested, plus I may verywell be getting every game they've announced for the Wii xD


----------



## Gracious Winter (Sep 9, 2006)

The Wii version of SC looks impressive for a Wii game, it is leagues better than anything shown on Wii so far.

It also is the first Wii game that actually looks better than the Xbox in terms of graphics (because it is probably the Xbox version but with upgraded textures and polygon counts).

It is also a good sign because it is a launch title and I personally think for a launch title it is impressive. Which makes me think that Nintendo may actually be right on their decision for a weak console. After all, the second and 3rd gen games will be much more....impressive for the lack of a better word.

This is good news for me, because the Xbox 360 is the last system I would ever consider buying, and I actually would like to give this game a try.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2006)

Splinter cell without online isn't truly SPLINTER CELL.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 9, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> The Wii version of SC looks impressive for a Wii game, it is leagues better than anything shown on Wii so far.
> 
> It also is the first Wii game that actually looks better than the Xbox in terms of graphics (because it is probably the Xbox version but with upgraded textures and polygon counts).
> 
> ...


I think it's good that Ubisoft is throwing a ton of games such as Splinter Cell and FarCry to the Wii.  It definately gives the system a better impression for general gamers as well.  Who knows how it will all end up, but hopefully it'll be for the better.

And granted this isn't a 360 discussion, I'll just say one thing.  As skeptical as I was about the 360, I myself bought one a couple weeks ago and it has definately exceeded my expectations for it.  I guess I should be chanting Wii60, but I'm not much of a fanboy to begin with unlike a lot of members here. =P


----------



## Aman (Sep 9, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> I think it's good that Ubisoft is throwing a ton of games such as Splinter Cell and FarCry to the Wii.  It definately gives the system a better impression for general gamers as well.  Who knows how it will all end up, but hopefully it'll be for the better.
> 
> And granted this isn't a 360 discussion, I'll just say one thing.  As skeptical as I was about the 360, I myself bought one a couple weeks ago and it has definately exceeded my expectations for it.  I guess I should be chanting Wii60, but I'm not much of a fanboy to begin with unlike a lot of members here. =P


I think it's smart too, if some other famous developers joins them, the Wii will be a huge success, due to the low price and it might just succeed with that wide audience Nintendo is aiming it at.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 9, 2006)

Alot of 3rd party devs have decided to work more on Wii and 360 games because of production costs, and I think that most 3rd party devs have said they would look forward to making a Wii game over any of the next gen systems.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 9, 2006)

I'd just like to throw this in: how can anyone here judge which next gen controller is better, since none of us have played all three, unless one of us is (highly unlikely) a gaming journalist or somehow works at all three companies.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2006)

^No...that is lies. Yes many third parties want to try out the Wii, but not all said "Over" all the othere systems.Wii is nice, but after the hype is gone we'll see third parties wanting to work will all three, some stay with only one, most go with all three, that'll happen, i'm sure of it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 9, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> I'd just like to throw this in: how can anyone here judge which next gen controller is better, since none of us have played all three, unless one of us is (highly unlikely) a gaming journalist or somehow works at all three companies.


I agree, it's rather wrong to make assumptions about the Wii controller in general.  I mean none of us here went to either E3 or GC this year.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 9, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> I'd just like to throw this in: how can anyone here judge which next gen controller is better, since none of us have played all three, unless one of us is (highly unlikely) a gaming journalist or somehow works at all three companies.



its called the nintendo fusion tour  where you get to play it   ( Whitch im going to Again on the 27th and the 4th  )


plus its a fact that Dual Analog sticks cannot mimic mouse movement witch the Wii mote can. Plus its allready been stating by IGN / gamespot that the Wii mote is great for straffing as well compared to other consoles.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 9, 2006)

Nice to see I have some support. 

Indeed, I don't even know if the Wii mote will be all that great for FPS, since you would have to have a steady hand.

Wii improves motor skillz?  -\o_O/- (I dun know how to make that smilie. Oh well.)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 9, 2006)

like  i said rock in my preveious post attend a nintendo fusion tour and you will know. 

plus for the people who did not companies have allready stated that it feels much better than dual analog sticks and that is the best for straffing witch was talked about at GC.



			
				Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> its called the nintendo fusion tour  where you get to play it   ( Whitch im going to Again on the 27th and the 4th  )
> 
> 
> plus its a fact that Dual Analog sticks cannot mimic mouse movement witch the Wii mote can. Plus its allready been stating by IGN / gamespot that the Wii mote is great for straffing as well compared to other consoles.




plus if you suck at PC FPS's your going to hate the Wii then for FPS.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> its called the nintendo fusion tour  where you get to play it   ( Whitch im going to Again on the 27th and the 4th  )
> 
> 
> plus its a fact that Dual Analog sticks cannot mimic mouse movement witch the Wii mote can. Plus its allready been stating by IGN / gamespot that the Wii mote is great for straffing as well compared to other consoles.


It may not be for everyone, duel analog is still noted to some as better then the mouse for the computer. Just cause one person thinks it doesn't mean the othere has to....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 9, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> It may not be for everyone, *duel* analog is still noted to some as better then the mouse for the computer. Just cause one person thinks it doesn't mean the *othere* has to....




umm the mouse is better than dual analogs its just a proven fact of the tecnology behind it and the percision plus the accuracy that comes with it.


*EDIT
*
Thx DK for editing our posts   ( not being sarcastic btw)


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 9, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> umm the mouse is better than dual analogs its just a proven fact of the tecnology behind it and the percision plus the accuracy that comes with it.




True that, there have been studies on it.


Also going back to my previous post, I never said ALL, I said alot/most, which is 100% true as most have said they're more anxious to work on the Wii than any other next gen.


----------



## heyhey (Sep 9, 2006)

i might buy this because ps3 is $600


----------



## Aman (Sep 9, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> its called the nintendo fusion tour  where you get to play it   ( Whitch im going to Again on the 27th and the 4th  )
> 
> 
> plus its a fact that Dual Analog sticks cannot mimic mouse movement witch the Wii mote can. Plus its allready been stating by IGN / gamespot that the Wii mote is great for straffing as well compared to other consoles.


Wait a minute, have you played a Wii? 

If you have I'll cry. 


About what the third party developers have said, obviously the small developers will support the Wii because of dev costs, and the rest of them are interested in the Wii. I'm still very pleased with what all those developers said, but being interested doesn't mean they'll do games for it. I'll be very pleased if most of them do though.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 9, 2006)

EA, which is I believe almost the biggest game developing company in the US, has said they will be DEFINATELY focusing more on games for the Wii and 360 than the PS3, go back about a month in this thread to read the article.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2006)

I still enjoy playing halo 2 more then i did counter strike, or any game for that matter. I enjoyed Prey on XBOX 360 more then PC, reason? Better with the analogs.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Sep 9, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> I think it's good that Ubisoft is throwing a ton of games such as Splinter Cell and FarCry to the Wii.  It definately gives the system a better impression for general gamers as well.  Who knows how it will all end up, but hopefully it'll be for the better.
> 
> And granted this isn't a 360 discussion, I'll just say one thing.  As skeptical as I was about the 360, I myself bought one a couple weeks ago and it has definately exceeded my expectations for it.  I guess I should be chanting Wii60, but I'm not much of a fanboy to begin with unlike a lot of members here. =P



Excceded ? ..for some reason, im not very surprised. This wouldn't be the first time someone has said that; it's almost common. Maybe im underestimating it's value. I always thought it was more or less, for gamers who only prefered Sports and FPS gaming titles.

Anyway's, I agree, I also feel it's great their supporting the Wii so much. However, I just hope it pays off for them in the end. Their rivaling two major Nintendo titles at launch, so it definitely won't be easy to gain the sales they deserve. Here's hoping the Nintendo Fanbase, steps outside of the Nintendo label this time around--alot more often.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 9, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> Excceded ? ..for some reason, im not very surprised. This wouldn't be the first time someone has said that; it's almost common. Maybe im underestimating it's value. I always thought it was more or less, for gamers who only prefered Sports and FPS gaming titles.
> 
> Anyway's, I agree, I also feel it's great their supporting the Wii so much. However, I just hope it pays off for them in the end. Their rivaling two major Nintendo titles at launch, so it definitely won't be easy to gain the sales they deserve. Here's hoping the Nintendo Fanbase, steps outside of the Nintendo label this time around--alot more often.



its only 1 big nintendo title at launch day ( unless if you count excite trucks) metriod got pushed to "launch window"

ya i hope more nintendo peeps buy third party games as well i know i am but remember 500k sold on Wii compared to 500k sold on ps3 the Wii will be more profitable to the developers.

is anyone else getting elebits? i dont know why but i love the idea i mean im a huge Half life 2 fan ( garrys mod) and messing with physics rock.


----------



## Aman (Sep 9, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> EA, which is I believe almost the biggest game developing company in the US, has said they will be DEFINATELY focusing more on games for the Wii and 360 than the PS3, go back about a month in this thread to read the article.


I did say that some have said that they will be focusing on the Wii, I just went on and stated that a lot of developers just said that they're very interested and that the controller fascinates them. Great that EA and Ubisoft are supporting the Wii though. ^^


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 9, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> I did say that some have said that they will be focusing on the Wii, I just went on and stated that a lot of developers just said that they're very interested and that the controller fascinates them. Great that EA and Ubisoft are supporting the Wii though. ^^



Haha yeah I know, that wasn't directed at you, just to everyone in general who were wondering about 3rd party support xD


----------



## Aman (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh, sorry about that. ^^


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 9, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> umm the mouse is better than dual analogs its just a proven fact of the tecnology behind it and the percision plus the accuracy that comes with it.
> 
> 
> *EDIT
> ...


Who the hell is DK? XD

But yeah, I'm pretty excited how the control will be like for games like Metroid Prime, since as much of a fan I am about that game, I think it could have been a better experience with a more free form type control, a la, MPH.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 9, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Who the hell is DK? XD
> 
> But yeah, I'm pretty excited how the control will be like for games like Metroid Prime, since as much of a fan I am about that game, I think it could have been a better experience with a more free form type control, a la, MPH.




you see your name inspires me to call you DK! 


im pretty sure the nintendo fusion tour is coming around your aera sometime in october i will have to double check if so you should go and play the wii!!!

i cannot wait to rip shields off from enemies in MPH and really just little things like key picking stuff like in oblivion? that would be awesome with the wii mote .


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> its only 1 big nintendo title at launch day ( unless if you count excite trucks) metriod got pushed to "launch window"
> 
> ya i hope more nintendo peeps buy third party games as well i know i am but remember 500k sold on Wii compared to 500k sold on ps3 the Wii will be more profitable to the developers.
> 
> is anyone else getting elebits? i dont know why but i love the idea i mean im a huge Half life 2 fan ( garrys mod) and messing with physics rock.


are you saying that Metriod Prime 3 is the only good looking launch game?:amazed


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 9, 2006)

no im saying Zelda is the only Big gun from nintendo on "launch" day.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 9, 2006)

Yupp, everyone I know that is going to get a Wii is getting Zelda with it. I hope I get one at launch before they get sold out


----------



## slimscane (Sep 9, 2006)

I have been gone for a few days, it's already been said that Super Paper Mario is comeing to the Wii and that Splinter Cell Double Agent is a launch title, right? Anyway, appearantly Wii Chip Shipments Started About 3 Weeks Ago. I suppose that is good news.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 9, 2006)

slime i was ahead of you and posted it allready  but thx again for looking it up


----------



## slimscane (Sep 9, 2006)

Which part? I hate not having a working computer


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 9, 2006)

i posted the chip and the others did the splinter cell thing ( not my cup of tea so i did not do that )


----------



## slimscane (Sep 9, 2006)

Ah, so the Super Paper Mario being on Wii is the only new thing I got?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 9, 2006)

o no that was posted to . its own topic acculy lol. alot of fuss about it =/


----------



## RockLee (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh, come now. GC was a good machine, but it's pretty dead.

I mean, with the release of the Wii, GC sales should drop to 0.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 10, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Oh, come now. GC was a good machine, but it's pretty dead.
> 
> I mean, with the release of the Wii, GC sales should drop to 0.




this is true but i think they still might GC software who knows since the Wii is BC.


----------



## Porygon (Sep 10, 2006)

If the Virtual Console is getting new games, I don't see why GameCube can't....


----------



## slimscane (Sep 10, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> o no that was posted to . its own topic acculy lol. alot of fuss about it =/


Haha, I struck out three times in a row! XD But you can't really blame me, it's my computers fault. 

Depending on how cheap the Wii is, NGC sales had _better_ drop to zero or I am going to be pretty angry . If the NGC still cost half or less than the Wii, then I can still see some people buying it, otherwise it should be a illegal to.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 10, 2006)

im pretty sure all manufactoring of the GC will be at a hault when the Wii goes live.


----------



## Dezembre (Sep 10, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I still enjoy playing halo 2 more then i did counter strike, or any game for that matter. I enjoyed Prey on XBOX 360 more then PC, reason? Better with the analogs.



Sadly for you, the industry and 90% of FPS gamers share the common concensus that mouse and keyboard is more natural, and it is impossible to achieve good aim with an analog stick.


----------



## Aman (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm looking forward to FPS with the Wii.


----------



## Zeig (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm looking forward to the Wii in general.


----------



## Aman (Sep 10, 2006)

I... NEED... WII!


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Sep 10, 2006)

:S How can analogs be better and keyboard and mouse?


----------



## Aman (Sep 10, 2006)

That's his opinion. ^^




> Nintendo Wii release date is October 2nd, according to cryptologist
> August 11, 2006 on 4:15 pm | In video games, nintendo, wii, release date, rumors, speculation |
> 
> Nintendo WiiA few weeks ago we wrote about people speculating the Nintendo Wii release date to be October 2nd, by way of analyzing one of Nintendo’s press releases, filling in the missing information and reading between the lines.
> ...




Here's hoping.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 10, 2006)

"Bam! There you have it. The problem has been solved, the code has been cracked, and now we have the real release date of the Nintendo Wii."

Lmao XDDDDDDDDD kinda farfetched


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 10, 2006)

lol, that'd be awesome if it were true tho =) although i can't get one til summer cuz of my mom >_< i want wii...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 10, 2006)

I dunno if this is old news but: 
"Report: Wii < 250 euros
General manager of Nintendo Germany Bernd Fakesch says console will retail for less than $320 across the Atlantic."


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 10, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> :S How can analogs be better and keyboard and mouse?


Easy, i just do. How can people put mario above Metal Gear? It's how they feel


----------



## slimscane (Sep 10, 2006)

Appearantly these are going to be launch VC games, although there could easily be more, and supposedly there are 5 brand new (not port) VC games in development for launch.

*Spoiler*: _there are 26_ 



1. Bonk's Adventure
2. Castlevania
3. Duck Hunt
4. Excitebike
5. F-Zero
6. Kid Icarus
7. Legend of Zelda, The
8. Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
9. Mario Kart 64
10. Metroid
11. Mortal Kombat
12. New Adventure Island
13. Ninja Gaiden
14. OutRun
15. Pac-Man
16. Prince of Persia
17. Punch-Out!!
18. R-Type
19. Rayman 2
20. Sonic the Hedgehog
21. Star Fox
22. Super Mario 64
23. Super Mario Bros
24. Super Mario Kart
25. Super Mario World
26. Tecmo Bowl


I think alot of people assume that the entire nintendo back catalog will be available on day 1, I hope they aren't dissapointed.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 10, 2006)

eh i heard about this list, so far its a rumor.


----------



## Aman (Sep 10, 2006)

Even if that list is true, it's not like I will buy that many VC games at launch.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 10, 2006)

They have to be dirt cheap.

The Wii is looking perfect for me. I'm getting into a hectic schedule, and short games from the VC are probably all I can afford, apart from the yearly game I can afford.

Yes, I buy one game a year, if that.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 10, 2006)

i remeber hudson from turbo graphix saying that he cannot see thouse games ( turbo graphix games) costing more than 1 to 2 dollars.


----------



## -Bakkun- (Sep 10, 2006)

This time it's Vibe magazine, not normally a source for your pre-launch speculation, but still weighing in on what they think of the Wii. In a supplement to the main magazine titled VStyle, they have this to say about the upcoming Nintendo Gamecube successor.

    Nintendo's Wii (pronounced Wee) has a crazy name and an even crazier premise--motion-sensitive wireless controllers that require you to flail about to control gameplay. But once you start whacking a virtual tennis ball using an actual swinging motion with your arm, you're hooked. Small, sexy-looking, and affordable, Nintendo's newest gaming system, which promises such motion-activated titles as Excite Truck and Wario Ware to Metroid and Madden 2007, is a winner. $150; 

Do the Vibe editors have an inside scoop? Are they breaking an NDA? Are they just speculating? Is this just a product of research involving a Google search? We'll most likely know this Thursday, following Nintendo's media events, but I'm starting to lean more toward this low, low price as more than just rumor. 



Was this already posted ?


----------



## Porygon (Sep 10, 2006)

Hm...

I'm just going to wait 4 more days to know the truth....


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 10, 2006)

$150 is too good to be true...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2006)

This should bring back some good old memories. man i remeber watching this even.


Link removed


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 11, 2006)

That was awesome XD

We discovered how sony got the rumble  the nintendo boyz forgot to take it from them


----------



## RockLee (Sep 11, 2006)

Uh, what? 150$?

If true, I can definately afford TP, a controller, and a Wii.

I know, an extra controller. Lazy.


----------



## Aman (Sep 11, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> They have to be dirt cheap.
> 
> The Wii is looking perfect for me. I'm getting into a hectic schedule, and short games from the VC are probably all I can afford, apart from the yearly game I can afford.
> 
> Yes, I buy one game a year, if that.


There's nothing wrong with that. 

I believe VC games will be up to 5 dollars, depending on which game it is.

I actually wouldn't like 150... Unless it was for some core package, since it will make the console look bad honestly, and Nintendo won't make as much money.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 11, 2006)

150 buckazoids!? man, that's whack! 
In fact, it's so whacked that I choose to be a pessimist until proven wrong...


----------



## Aman (Sep 11, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> This should bring back some good old memories. man i remeber watching this even.
> 
> 
> Live at Printemps de Bourges


Those were the days.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 11, 2006)

I still say 200-250 for the price, 150...thats just a bit more than a DS Lite costs lol. I honestly think it'll be somewhere in the 200's.

Anyway, I think they said VC games will range from $1 to like $6 or something along those lines.

And if thats the launch VC titles, that would be 100% fine with me xD


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> This should bring back some good old memories. man i remeber watching this even.
> 
> 
> Live at Printemps de Bourges


If this doesn't show how gay nintendo is i don't know what does...


----------



## Porygon (Sep 11, 2006)

Resident Evil for Wii



> Basically, the magazine claims to have some inside scoop of the game, which will be announced at Tokyo Game Show:
> 
> - The game is named "Biohazard: Umbrella Corp Chronicle"
> - Features all characters from BH1, BH2, BH3, and BH4
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2006)

If it plays like RE4 and has all those games in it...a MUST buy


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Sep 11, 2006)

The next 4 days will truley be the most intense 4 days in my lifetime


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2006)

they will surely announce the price / release date. but i think they also will tell us more about the Wii controller etc they said they are still hiding hardware features.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, Sept 14th is just a few days away


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2006)

I just want to see some One Piece/more of this resident evil game/Super Smash. Please no more controller garbage, there are people who want to hear about GAMES, you know the things that make the system.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2006)

acculy the controller is not garbage  

there are going to be games as well. But i also want to here more about the innovative features the system offers


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> acculy the controller is not garbage
> 
> there are going to be games as well. But i also want to here more about the innovative features the system offers


Good for you, but i rather hear about the games, and what they have to offer more


----------



## Kayo (Sep 11, 2006)

There are rumors around saying that Wii is going to be released 13/14th Sept. (after the conference). But I doubt it's true


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2006)

Nusaja said:
			
		

> There are rumors around saying that Wii is going to be released 13/14th Sept. (after the conference). But I doubt it's true


LMFAO, this would be the best. NO PRE-ORDERS!!!! IT'S OUT!!!! I can imagine the rush!


----------



## Kayo (Sep 11, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> LMFAO, this would be the best. NO PRE-ORDERS!!!! IT'S OUT!!!! I can imagine the rush!



Yeah, I would beat people up to get a Wii before them


----------



## Aman (Sep 11, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I just want to see some One Piece/more of this resident evil game/Super Smash. Please no more controller garbage, there are people who want to hear about GAMES, you know the things that make the system.


Wouldn't you also be interested in the gameplay? 


			
				Nusaja said:
			
		

> There are rumors around saying that Wii is going to be released 13/14th Sept. (after the conference). But I doubt it's true


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Wouldn't you also be interested in the gameplay?


If i see a game played correctly = buy. I know how the stupid controller works, fuck i'm not even going to be using one. I want to see more Red Steel aswell, not about the controller but THE GAME.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 11, 2006)

I am really interested in One Piece game too, I hope it's going to be good because I am a huge OP fan


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2006)

Same. Hopefully it'll be better then the ones out now, it looks good so far.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow hopefully this rurmor will be true.




> Nintendo DS Rumour | Final Fantasy XII Side Story





> In the same Japanese blog that broke news of Square Enix's Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker and Chocobo & the Magic Picturebook, word has appeared of an FFXII side story coming to the Nintendo DS. Could it be true?





with the massive sales DS has been receiving i can see this happening. Would be a great addiction to the RPG libary of the DS.



on the Wii Front



> Nintendo's Wii system available for pre-order





> Import game retailer Lik Sang is allowing customers to pre-order Nintendo's Wii system online.
> 
> Wii is an innovative new video game offering that will debut in the fourth quarter for under $250.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyclone248i (Sep 11, 2006)

I played the Wii at E3. gasm'd at its glory. only was able to play TP a lil and MP3

I can't wait for the 14th. It sicks to be in charge of posting news before everyone else.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2006)

You heard the rumor of FFXII too?

I would assume it COULD be true, but Matsuno would have to be behind it for it to be well. And if he is you can expect more FFT-like gameplay, and not shit like FFTA.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2006)

FFTA was not shit =/ was more challaging thats for sure .


----------



## Frieza (Sep 11, 2006)

I am betting we will hear the announcement of custom robo 3. Also a few rpgs do not sound bad either.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 11, 2006)

Sigh.

Even if I get the Wii, I won't be able to play with it till Christmas. 

Melee is more than enough until then, though.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> You heard the rumor of FFXII too?
> 
> I would assume it COULD be true, but Matsuno would have to be behind it for it to be well. And if he is you can expect more FFT-like gameplay, and not shit like FFTA.


FFTA was good  

Anyway when's brawl coming out? That's when the Wii will find a place next to my 360


----------



## slimscane (Sep 11, 2006)

Sometime in '07 appearantly. Games need to be Nintendo's key focus right now, but they really just need to come out and divulge the rest of the hardware secrets so we can get on with our lives and focus on the games.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 11, 2006)

I heard Brawl would definately be out before xmas. But I dunno, we may verywell find that out on the 14th aswell.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Sometime in '07 appearantly. Games need to be Nintendo's key focus right now, but they really just need to come out and divulge the rest of the hardware secrets so we can get on with our lives and focus on the games.




They allready have a great launch line up sure they can show 07 titles which they will and developers are showing there products for wii at TGS.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2006)

^He's sayin it's nice about the launch but what after? Yeah games in devolpment we know but some trailers is what we need to see.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> I heard Brawl would definately be out before xmas. But I dunno, we may verywell find that out on the 14th aswell.




it might but i hope not i really want a online play wiht that game and i think a 07 release would be much better. ( hence the first quater of the year is usally drought season for games.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 11, 2006)

Well it could very well have online before xmas, I thought only 3rd parties wouldnt (except red steel and such)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Well it could very well have online before xmas, I thought only 3rd parties wouldnt (except red steel and such)



i'm not talking if it does not get it or not i think if it gets released at launch the online play would not be that great but if they hold it off for a little bit they could do it much better.


*EDIT *

NEw NEws!



> Is Nintendo Already Boxing Wii?
> Some readers allege they were contacted for a Wii assembly line; new Nintendo job posting backs it up.





> September 11, 2006 - The IGN message boards have run abuzz with allegations from a poster that Nintendo is seeking 150 people to begin packing finished Wii consoles as soon as Tuesday.
> 
> Clever users investigated a number of work agencies postings and found recent job openings for Nintendo's North Bend location, which houses the facility that packages and distributes the publisher's products. However, the most compelling job posting is listed directly on Nintendo's official website. Nintendo of America is looking for a production agent trainee to work out of its North Bend facility, and the person will most definitely be handling as many Wii systems as they can get their hands on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Porygon (Sep 12, 2006)

Don't care about the controller WTF? When you see a Wii game you need to know how the damn controller works with the game... You just can't know that just watching a video, so knowing the controller is always important, at least with this console...

I saw that news about packing consoles a few days a go.... they have everything ready now... let's hope that one of the workers spoils a pack or something xD

October sounds good?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 12, 2006)

October does seem possible if there in this stage of the game allready.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 12, 2006)

Well, ESRB has revealed several SEGA titles for the Virtual Console, include *Altered Beast* and *Columns!*


----------



## Porygon (Sep 12, 2006)

The whole list

Altered Beast
Ecco The Dolphin
Columns
Golden Axe
Ristar
Sonic the Hedgehog
Toe Jam & Earl

Altered Beast, Golden Axe, I like those games...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 12, 2006)

Sonic is kinda pointless, seeing as how it's in the Mega Collection. And the GBA one will be even better too. I'm definitely getting Altered Beast and Columns. I wonder if we'll get Klax, or if Capcom will allow Ghouls N' Ghosts.


----------



## Aman (Sep 12, 2006)

Porygon said:
			
		

> Don't care about the controller WTF? When you see a Wii game you need to know how the damn controller works with the game... You just can't know that just watching a video, so knowing the controller is always important, at least with this console...


I agree...



> For third-party publishers, one of the attractive features of Nintendo's upcoming Wii console is the low cost of developing games for the system compared with the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3. After a foray into AAA game development burned Majesco Entertainment last year, the publisher has decided that the Wii fits its current direction of budget software publishing.
> 
> As a result, Majesco today announced in its third-quarter financial earnings report that it will support the Wii, with a pair of games already in development. The company's first game for the system will be Bust-a-Move Revolution, a new version of the popular bubble-popping puzzle game, set for release in "early 2007."
> 
> ...



.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2006)

Porygon said:
			
		

> Don't care about the controller WTF? When you see a Wii game you need to know how the damn controller works with the game... You just can't know that just watching a video, so knowing the controller is always important, at least with this console...
> 
> I saw that news about packing consoles a few days a go.... they have everything ready now... let's hope that one of the workers spoils a pack or something xD
> 
> October sounds good?


Ima say it one more time before i lose my patients. I am not using the gay controller, i am using a real controller, retro to be exact of the name. I don't want to use this Wiimote shit, so i can care two shits about the game's CONTROLS, i want to see the GAMEPLAY. Understand?


----------



## Lspeyer (Sep 12, 2006)

A small videoclip of Bleach Wii is available on allso on DA, its the second option named "ch02"


----------



## slimscane (Sep 12, 2006)

I am pretty sure they said brawl would be out in 2007 at E#. In any case, depending on how long the drought period is after launch, it could really hurt the Wii (I said the same thing about the PS3 a while ago), but in this case I don't think it will be as big of a deal - 27 launch titles (something like that) and 26+ VC should be able to hold people through the dought, assuming more that two of them don't suck.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 12, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure they said brawl would be out in 2007 at E#. In any case, depending on how long the drought period is after launch, it could really hurt the Wii (I said the same thing about the PS3 a while ago), but in this case I don't think it will be as big of a deal - 27 launch titles (something like that) and 26+ VC should be able to hold people through the dought, assuming more that two of them don't suck.



True they said that Mario Galaxy and Smash would be out in the first quater of 07 ( which is normally drought time ) 

but im  more excited about projects from the Desigia team, broken saints game and more


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 12, 2006)

Bleach wii will have fucking arrancar fuck yeah


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh shit, you're right.  That little pic of Grimmjaw and Ichigo was most interesting.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 12, 2006)

hmmm, i think we should go for the triple clos eand have this one shut down...


i do want SSBB though, but the Wii isnt worth it for one game...


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 12, 2006)

Hmmm, maybe if no one listens to me in here, then it just might happen too.  If any of you can't have a decent convo without attempting to act childish, call names, and degrade a discussion into a three year old playground shouting match, then yeah, I might be accomodating.  But I think I've been nice enough to all of you until now.  After hearing about the neg abuse and just watching the general degredation of the convo threads, some people aren't coming back.

Anyway, back on topic:

If you keep watching the Bleach videos on that site, you can see how I guess the Wii version works.  It looks rather crazy watching that dude slash at the screen for a super. XD


----------



## -Bakkun- (Sep 12, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Ima say it one more time before i lose my patients. I am not using the gay controller, i am using a real controller, retro to be exact of the name. I don't want to use this Wiimote shit, so i can care two shits about the game's CONTROLS, i want to see the GAMEPLAY. Understand?


Umm maybe get another console ? Or if you want to play Smash that bad get it for cheap from someone a bit after release.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 12, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Ima say it one more time before i lose my patients. I am not using the gay controller, i am using a real controller, retro to be exact of the name. I don't want to use this Wiimote shit, so i can care two shits about the game's CONTROLS, i want to see the GAMEPLAY. Understand?


How about you post without sounding like a child while making an opinion.  Understand?  Making assumptions on something that hasn't even been encountered by most of the gaming public is pointless.   If you think it's gay, great, but I doubt people on the Wii thread think the same.  I'm sure people can agree with me when I say they don't mind arguing a point with a little bit of intelligence, but calling people stupid fuckers, bitches, saying shit is gay gay gay gay gay in a discussion thread just totally ruins it for everyone.  I'm also telling everyone this as well considering there are many of you who are guilty of doing it.  In fun, it's all good, but incessant cursing just to make a point looks childish and foolish on not just yours, but everyone's behalf.  

I'm not going to say it again to anyone, next line of stupid behavior along the lines of something like this that comes out of any thread in this subforum is subject to section ban.  I don't care who it is or if it's just the first time you did something like that.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2006)

-Bakkun- said:
			
		

> Umm maybe get another console ? Or if you want to play Smash that bad get it for cheap from someone a bit after release.


I'm getting a few games for the Wii, regardless of the stupid controller. I am also getting all the consoles aswell 



			
				Donkey Show said:
			
		

> How about you post without sounding like a child while making an opinion.  Understand?


I didn't sound like a child, understand


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 12, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Hmmm, maybe if no one listens to me in here, then it just might happen too.  If any of you can't have a decent convo without attempting to act childish, call names, and degrade a discussion into a three year old playground shouting match, then yeah, I might be accomodating.  But I think I've been nice enough to all of you until now.  After hearing about the neg abuse and just watching the general degredation of the convo threads, some people aren't coming back.



ya i reported to cham cham and other mods about the abuse ( hence i received most of it) 



> Anyway, back on topic:
> 
> If you keep watching the Bleach videos on that site, you can see how I guess the Wii version works.  It looks rather crazy watching that dude slash at the screen for a super. XD




Does anyone get music when you play the vid? i only get the vidoe but no sound . Would be neat to here the guy say BAN KAI and the Wii mote pics it up and it activates, if this does not happen i will be sad


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> ya i reported to cham cham and other mods about the abuse ( hence i received most of it)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not getting sound either...is anyone?


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 12, 2006)

I didn't get sound either, I'd really like to know if you get to yell bankai or not too xD


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 12, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I didn't sound like a child, understand


Well let the rest of the mods decide that for ourselves, understand.  

And yeah, I doubt anyone else is getting sound.  Oh well, vid is interesting to see the gameplay somewhat.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 12, 2006)

and the characters that they showed ( aka manga spoilers) i was pretty shocked.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 12, 2006)

I wanna play bleach with the controller to see if I don't laugh or not.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 12, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> and the characters that they showed ( aka manga spoilers) i was pretty shocked.


Well, it was only one that I saw, but I'm glad we know at least they'll be in it.  ^^

I'm hoping for some Bount action myself.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 12, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Well, it was only one that I saw, but I'm glad we know at least they'll be in it.  ^^
> 
> I'm hoping for some Bount action myself.



ya it was only one hehe


bountos you wanted in? well i guess that would be cool i wil ladmit the bleach fillers are pretty intresting but im glad that they are adding characters from the manga where the anime is not at yet as well. I was afaird about that but by the time this game comes out i belive we will be off filler mode anyways.

I think this game has a 07 release if im not mistaken.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 12, 2006)

Well, IF the Wii is region-less and IF it comes out later on this year, maybe I can pick it up when I go to Japan on vacation. :


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 12, 2006)

gah i was going to head to japan last year but troubles go in the way 

i hope its region free but if not they better keep the mod thing easy like the freeloader.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2006)

GC game sucked, this one looks good, so heres me crossing my fingers.


----------



## The Pirate King (Sep 12, 2006)

Nintendo wii might be the ''most fun'' console ever!


----------



## MS81 (Sep 12, 2006)

yeah Crazy I bought the GC version of bleach I sold it on ebay for less than it was I didn't wanna disrespect the bleach series like that.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 12, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> hmmm, i think we should go for the triple clos eand have this one shut down...


Please don't, it sucked enough when you guys got the PS3 and my 360 one closed, at least leave one alone 

Crazymtf, what do youhave against the Wii controller, not being confrontational, I still love classic controllers too, but I am really interested in the gameplay possibilities that it might produce, and you said yourself that the gameplay was what was important.

I didn't get any sound either, but it looks pretty cool


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Please don't, it sucked enough when you guys got the PS3 and my 360 one closed, at least leave one alone
> 
> Crazymtf, what do youhave against the Wii controller, not being confrontational, I still love classic controllers too, but I am really interested in the gameplay possibilities that it might produce, and you said yourself that the gameplay was what was important.
> 
> I didn't get any sound either, but it looks pretty cool


I don't find it intresting. Moving my hand a bit, or swinging it doesn't change gameplay for me, what changes gameplay for me is enviroment/AI/Graphics, those matter more then how i move my hand and controller moves with it. Nothing against the controller but i rather games like i do now, i have no problem with it and i love playing it that way, to me the controller is nothing but a stupid thing, kinda like dance revolution thing and eye toy, not my style of playing. I like playing games with my PS2/XBOX 360 controller just fine


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 12, 2006)

Ever Since i got hooked on DDR innovation was key for my gameplay. plus Nintendo Fusion tour O YEA! i get to play the Wii


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2006)

I mean how long is it? And when is it?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 12, 2006)

this  its been going on for 2 weeks now i belive and goes all the way through till october something.

Mario galaxy will of course be there , Zelda and many other games. When i go i will of course take pictures / videos


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2006)

Why must all those bands be emo?  OWell have fun, take a picture of one piece game if it's there.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 12, 2006)

Going to throw this in here. I belive i made a topic about this a WHILE ago like a year, this game is actually pretty good on the DS and im glad its coming out here state side this fall 



> Fullmetal Alchemist Transmutes DS
> The Law of Equivalent Exchange holds true even on the dual screened handheld





> September 12, 2006 - Destineer today announced that it will bring Fullmetal Alchemist: Dual Sympathy to the Nintendo DS. Based on the popular anime currently airing on Adult Swim, Dual Sympathy is slated for release this fall.
> 
> "With Fullmetal Alchemist, our goal is to deliver a thrilling interactive experience that is authentic to the TV show by incorporating the character voices and cinematic scenes, as well as the uniquely compelling use of alchemy," said Paul Rinde, CEO of Destineer. "There is certainly a groundswell of anticipation already brewing and we are excited to be kicking off the first in a series of Fullmetal Alchemist games with a wonderfully creative Nintendo DS offering."
> 
> ...



Pictures and videos as well!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2006)

Jea saw this AWHILE back, looks good, one of the games i wanted for DS. 

Anyone getting pokemon blue dugion thingy? Thinking about buying it, looks fun.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 12, 2006)

I was thinking about getting blue dungeon aswell, anyone got any good reviews of it here?


----------



## slimscane (Sep 12, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I don't find it intresting. Moving my hand a bit, or swinging it doesn't change gameplay for me, what changes gameplay for me is enviroment/AI/Graphics, those matter more then how i move my hand and controller moves with it. Nothing against the controller but i rather games like i do now, i have no problem with it and i love playing it that way, to me the controller is nothing but a stupid thing, kinda like dance revolution thing and eye toy, not my style of playing. I like playing games with my PS2/XBOX 360 controller just fine


But if it wasn't for controller innovation we would be playing with things that look like tv remotes still... wait, that is kind of a bad example  But what I am trying to say ist hat without controller innovation we wouldn't have the 360/ps2 controllers that we do have. I am willing to give innovation a try and I am pretty excited to, but I won't completely leave behind my standard controller untill the industry forces me to, which they very well eventually might.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 12, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> I was thinking about getting blue dungeon aswell, anyone got any good reviews of it here?



blue dragon reveiws are not out expect more on that at TGS.


@ slime


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> But if it wasn't for controller innovation we would be playing with things that look like tv remotes still... wait, that is kind of a bad example  But what I am trying to say ist hat without controller innovation we wouldn't have the 360/ps2 controllers that we do have. I am willing to give innovation a try and I am pretty excited to, but I won't completely leave behind my standard controller untill the industry forces me to, which they very well eventually might.


Just don't care for it...at all. Have no intrest. I don't want to try it, it's why i'm picking up retro controllers. If you want to try it fine, it's all good but i'll stick to way of gaming i was grown up to. Controllers have changed but nothing dramatic like it is now. If it works fine, aslong as we get to use a retro controller.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 12, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Just don't care for it...at all. Have no intrest. I don't want to try it, it's why i'm picking up retro controllers. If you want to try it fine, it's all good but i'll stick to way of gaming i was grown up to. Controllers have changed but nothing dramatic like it is now. If it works fine, aslong as we get to use a retro controller.



you do realize that the retro controller was made for the Virtual Console? there has been no confirmation on any Wii games using it. Zelda wont work with it, Metriod will not, Excite truck will not, Red steel will not, DBZ will not ( although the GC controller yes) , Monkey ball will not, and like the rest of the launch games .

i mean if your going to get the Wii and use the Retro controller only i mean your basically throwing your money away because the system is not about "old ways to play the game" its about " the new way to play the game"


----------



## Hylian (Sep 12, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> you do realize that the retro controller was made for the Virtual Console? there has been no confirmation on any Wii games using it. Zelda wont work with it, Metriod will not, Excite truck will not, Red steel will not, DBZ will not ( although the GC controller yes) , Monkey ball will not, and like the rest of the launch games .
> 
> i mean if your going to get the Wii and use the Retro controller only i mean your basically throwing your money away because the system is not about "old ways to play the game" its about " the new way to play the game"



 when they said that u could use the GC controller for dbz: tenkaichi 2, i think it'll probably be the wiimote instead. same goes for brawl

I really hope so, because i'd rather use the retro controller, and they're both 
more or less the same..

and i have like 1/2 a gc controller left, and i dont want to buy more of them
when i could use the retro controllers I'm using for the virtual console


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2006)

When the hell? Are you for real...Well super smash bros atleast will be normal controlls correct? Red steel...wanted to play that. Owell, i was getting DBZ for PS2 anyway. As for Zelda, getting it for gamecube, mario was getting if it was FAR better then sunshine. So as of now none of those games even have my intrest. No games can use the retro though? Not one piece or nothing?


----------



## Hylian (Sep 12, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> When the hell? Are you for real...Well super smash bros atleast will be normal controlls correct? Red steel...wanted to play that. Owell, i was getting DBZ for PS2 anyway. As for Zelda, getting it for gamecube, mario was getting if it was FAR better then sunshine. So as of now none of those games even have my intrest. No games can use the retro though? Not one piece or nothing?



I remember seeing someone playing that one piece game with the wiimote, and I
think it's impossible to play that with a retro controller
but other games will still probably use it like dbz, brawl, or bleach wii since it looks like it's going too..


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2006)

God, well i can make a few plays on the WIi, not like i'm goin to use it as much as my 360 and ps3 but i wanted to play one piece with retro  But i guess the Wiimote will do.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 12, 2006)

Crazymtf, the Wii basically _is_ the Wii mote and nunchuku, otherwise it would be barely better than a modded xbox. Besides the VC and GC games, only Brawl _doesn't_ use the Wii controller.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2006)

Good, brawl is atleast one. As for a controller making a system, i don't think so. Zelda is going to be just as good on the Wii as gamecube. Mario could be played on a regular controller. I mean controller isn't going to change much for me.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 12, 2006)

Crazy. Dude. You are in denial. The only game I know that's going to _possibly_ use the Retro is Brawl. Everything else is the Wii-mote. Very few games are going to include the option of the Retro, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 12, 2006)

Wii-mote = more fun anyway. I know you don't agree with that mtf, but I think that once you play with it some you'll come to like it atleast a bit more than you do now lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2006)

Most likly i will like it more then i do now, since i have no intrest now since it doesn't show me anything fun about it. If indeed most games only use this wiimote then i guess i'll have to get use to it...hopefully it won't turn out like my imac *Jea...didn't last long *


----------



## RockLee (Sep 13, 2006)

What happened with your iMac?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

Ya they did say that its hard to use the Wii mote for brawl but they are looking into useing it for some aspects of the game. I can see doing the mini games with it. or heck if they made some type of fighting scheme with it that would be pretty amazing but im not holding my breath about it.


----------



## Cyclone248i (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm buying a new GC controller for brawl and brawl only.
get them tourneys early


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

HUGE Madden Wii Interveiw, Free Motion system , Multiplayer, Graphics . THE WORKS. good read.



> *IGN Wii: Let's talk about graphics. Right or wrong, Madden for Wii is undoubtedly going to be compared to the GameCube build. Meanwhile, we've been playing a lot of the 360 version. In terms of visuals, where does the Wii incarnation fit in?
> *
> Jason Armenise: We get the graphics question all the time. Every time we talk about the game we get the graphics question. A lot of people - even passionate Nintendo fans - are kind of dismissing the graphics, saying, "We know it's going to be third, yadda, yadda, yadda." We didn't take that attitude. Right from the beginning, we said, "You know what? We need to make this game look better than Xbox at the very minimum. And if possible, we need to challenge the Xbox 360 version." That was our goal from the first day.
> 
> So we've done a whole host of things that put the game far in advance of the GameCube and we think better than the Xbox. And in some cases, we're challenging the Xbox 360 on graphics. First of all, the game is HD compliant. You can play 480p and 16:9 widescreen. That means everybody who has a HDTV can play the game with their component outputs and play in 480p and 16:9 widescreen while running at 60 frames per second, which is awesome. Additionally we've upped the texture quality on players. Textures are a higher quality. In many cases, they are higher than the Xbox version. We've added a whole host of features like depth of field. We've added a feature we call cinematic lens effect, which is like when you look through an actual television camera and straight lines get a little bit bowed in real life. We've increased the shadows. The shadows are better. We have something called contact shadows so that if two players get close to each other you'll see the shadow of one bleed onto the shadow of another. We've increased the grass. Our grass looks like it has more depth to it. It looks more lush than GameCube. It's definitely a much better looking game than on GameCube and we think that it really is challenging Xbox 360 in some places.



  7 pages. enjoy.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> HUGE Madden Wii Interveiw, Free Motion system , Multiplayer, Graphics . THE WORDS. good read.
> 
> 7 pages. enjoy.



Wow...just wow.....EA knows whats up, I hope all other 3rd parties take this attitude.


----------



## Porygon (Sep 13, 2006)

Cyclone248i said:
			
		

> I'm buying a new GC controller for brawl and brawl only.
> get them tourneys early


Actually I'm buyin the japanese Luigi controller for that xD


----------



## RockLee (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, god damn finally. Who would have thought that I'd be cheering EA on of all companies?

Also, Brawl won't be using the Wiimote. Sakurai said it just wouldn't work.

Time to think about going for a Retro or a new GC controller.


----------



## Aman (Sep 13, 2006)

^Get the GC controller, not only did they say that the game would be hard to play with it, they said that it would use the GC controller, didn't mention the retro controller. It is supposed to be used for the Virtual Console.


Crazymtf, I'm sorry if you feel that way, but this is the whole point about the Wii, although the games are different in how much you need to move. Super Mario Galaxy for example, except for mini games, you'll move Mario the normal way, and use motion-sensing for special moves like spinning and stuff. The whole thing about the Wii is innovation though, give it a chance first.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 13, 2006)

I am with RockLee, usually I hate EA, and Madden, but it seems like they are really trying, but I wonder if it is just lip service.

Brawl is the type of game that would be ruined if they tried to force the wii mote on it.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 13, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> ^Get the GC controller, not only did they say that the game would be hard to play with it, they said that it would use the GC controller, didn't mention the retro controller. It is supposed to be used for the Virtual Console.



I hope that SSBB will be playable with the retro controller too. It would be stupid to sell a game that only works with it's own controller, another thing is that the retro have the same amount of buttons like the GC so it shouldn't be a problem to make it work like it.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> What happened with your iMac?


Couldn't stand how it ran so got rid of it and got back my PC  

I'll give it a chance but i doubt it'll  be all this great hype shit. This tilt thing is PS3 doesn't give me any excitement either, i care for nither. I just wanna play with a regular controller with better graphics, AI, and othere things suhc as enviroment's, online and such.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

> Koei Brings New Titles to Wii
> New RPG, horse racing and mahjong games!





> September 13, 2006 - Koei may have already announced Samurai Warriors Wave for the Wii, but it has a whole lot more than that in store for Nintendo's new system. The latest issue of Famitsu reveals that the company is working away at three additional titles: Mahjong Wii, New RPG and Horse Racing Action. All names are, of course, temporary.
> 
> Expect details to surface in the coming weeks.







> Samurai Warriors Wave Details
> First details on the Wii version.





> September 13, 2006 - Samurai Warriors Wave appeared out of nowhere on Koei's Tokyo Game Show exhibition list last week, but it wasn't until this week's Famitsu that we were given first details on the surprise Wii installment in the company's big Musou franchise.
> 
> Koei and Omega Force are taking the series in new directions thanks to the Wii-mote. Samurai Warriors Wave takes place primarily in the first person. You use the Wiimote directly to take out enemies with swords, guns and other weapons.
> 
> ...







> First Tamagotchi Wii Details
> Tamagotchi for... president?





> September 13, 2006 - The DS has had numerous million sellers in Japan, but only one of them originated from a third party. Bandai's Tamagotchi virtual pet is still big business, driving strong sales of Corner Shop and its sequel, and now the success is set to make it over to Wii. Bandai Namco will be bringing Tamagotchi no Pika Pkia Daityouryou! to the Wii for Japanese release some time this year.
> 
> The premise is a little different for this console entry. Set up as a board game, your goal is to get a large support rating and eventually become the president of Planet Tamagotchi. As you cross sections on the board, you earn ratings. The person with the highest ratings on voting day wins the election.
> 
> ...






lots of good news coming for Wii and its not even the 14th yet or TGS time!


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 13, 2006)

I can see someone getting really tired after playing one level of Samurai Warriors Wave. XD


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 13, 2006)

That's alot of news!
Thanks!

I'm reluctant to admit.. that virtual pets are coming back nin a big way.

(Samurai warriors are awesome)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 13, 2006)

god fucking hell tommorow we shall know (is hyper)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> I can see someone getting really tired after playing one level of Samurai Warriors Wave. XD




lol ya so true but i would rest up beforei  played i would go nuts with it  though sadly i might have to import it  though im sure you can simply do wrist flicks but where is the fun in that? i would go like a wild sword man! 

that bleach SWF video winter put in the bleach Wii thread was prettyt intresting and got me pumped


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

Tomorrow is TGS? 

As for the tamagotchi, i want one, i miss it


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 13, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Tomorrow is TGS?
> 
> As for the tamagotchi, i want one, i miss it


Tommorow nintendo is doing their presentation


----------



## Gracious Winter (Sep 13, 2006)

As I said before, repeatedly, All I want to know is if it's going to be region free or not. This is a big deciding factor for me. It's essential, that I import Bleach and One Piece this year, otherwise, I might hold out until SMBB is released(or the first Action Replay) before picking up my Wii, sadly. But i'll be buying one either way though. I just hope for the best--hopefully, they'll throw those details out in the open tomorrow. ^_^


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm wiht winter, needs to be region free first to see if i pick it up before or after SSBB comes out. 

@Vegitto - How about Microsoft and Sony?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> As I said before, repeatedly, All I want to know is if it's going to be region free or not. This is a big deciding factor for me. It's essential, that I import Bleach and One Piece this year, otherwise, I might hold out until SMBB is released(or the first Action Replay) before picking up my Wii, sadly. But i'll be buying one either way though. I just hope for the best--hopefully, they'll throw those details out in the open tomorrow. ^_^



The one chick kara kaplean something like that in a weekly IGN emial question has hitting at " Region Free" etc and has said we will know more in september. so there are HUGE possiblities of it being region free ever since that email.  


I posted it it a couple pages back. ok maybe like 10 or so pages back it was a little while but it should be on the first page.

tomorrow is nintendo's 3 way presentation. They are having big conferneces in NOA, Europe and Japan.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice, looking forward to tomorrow then! XD


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

Anyone know when Sony and Microsoft will have theres? Or are they not having one and just showing games or somthing?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

crazy this has nothing to do with microsoft / sony. this is not TGS this is supplied just by nintendo and no Sony / Microsoft are not doing anything special .


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

Ok next question, when is TGS? Real one so i can see sony and microsoft?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

We'll See You in New York
We're going to the Nintendo World Store. Join us!
by Matt Casamassina

September 13, 2006 - The IGN Nintendo team will be in New York this week to cover the Big N's anticipated Wii event. Readers are advised to tune in late tonight and all day tomorrow for continuing coverage -- trust us, there will be plenty of updates to go around.

On Friday, though, editors Matt Casamassina, Craig Harris and Mark Bozon will be heading over to New York's Nintendo World Store to profile the retail side of the company's business. So if you live in the area, why not join us?

The Nintendo World store is located at:

10 Rockefeller Plaza
New York, NY 10020

Feel free to call for directions at (646) 459-0800.

Click here for more information

We'll be hitting Nintendo World up at around 11:00 a.m. EST on Friday, September 15.

Drop by and we'll be more than happy to chat with you about the Wii games we played and to answer any questions you might have about the console or its lineup.

See you there!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 13, 2006)

So WHEn will the price be announced? at the thing tommorow in japan?


----------



## Porygon (Sep 13, 2006)

Yup, in like about six hours...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 13, 2006)

so when I wake up tommorow it will be known?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Sep 13, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> So WHEn will the price be announced? at the thing tommorow in japan?



*A complete list of times for the Nintendo events In Europe, Asia, North America, complete with the timezones.

Japan Event
* 8:00PM (Wednesday) - 2:00AM (Thursday) EDT
* 5:00PM (Wednesday) - 11:00PM (Wednesday) PDT
* 1:00AM (Thursday) - 7:00AM (Thursday) GMT/UTC
* 2:00AM (Thursday) - 8:00AM (Thursday) BST
* 10:00AM (Thursday) - 4:00PM (Thursday) Japan Time

U.S Event
* 9:00AM (Thursday) - 4:00PM (Thursday) EDT
* 6:00AM (Thursday) - 1:00PM (Thursday) PDT
* 1:00PM (Thursday) - 8:00PM (Thursday) GMT/UTC
* 3:00PM (Thursday) - 9:00PM (Thursday) BST
* 10:00PM (Thursday) - 5:00AM (Friday) Japan Time

Europe Event
* 7:00AM (Friday) - 1:00PM (Friday) EDT
* 4:00AM (Friday) - 10:00AM (Friday) PDT
* 11:00AM (Friday) - 5:00PM (Friday) GMT/UTC
* 12:00PM (Friday) - 6:00PM (Friday) BST
* 8:00PM (Friday) - 2:00AM (Saturday) Japan Time

Source: [Doremi] Strawberry Panic - 23 (XviD) [137EF6E4].avi

Credit to i0n from wiichat for gettig the info.*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

> Iwata Asks More Questions
> Miyamoto and others answer questions on the Wiimote.
> by Anoop Gantayat
> 
> ...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 13, 2006)

That list confuses me highly to be honest


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

New York, hey i can go  But i think im to lazy to go all the way to mahantton


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2006)

I can't go....


----------



## Gunners (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh shit the price is told Tomorow, come on anything below ?150. Really there should be bookers where you can place bets on the price that way if you win you could buy it straight out lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

200-225-250, my three guesses, i think mostly 200 or 250 but you never know!


----------



## Gunners (Sep 13, 2006)

> 200-225-250, my three guesses, i think mostly 200 or 250 but you never know!



I don't know how things slide in the US but my guess is something like yeah what you put down 200-250. If the price is too low it will have a negative affect instead.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 13, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Oh shit the price is told Tomorow, come on anything below ?150. Really there should be bookers where you can place bets on the price that way if you win you could buy it straight out lol.



Place your bets now ladies and gentlemen  

I'm betting $350!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

350? 

150 standard model package
225 prem package.

(USD)


----------



## Gunners (Sep 13, 2006)

> Place your bets now ladies and gentlemen
> 
> I'm betting $350!



How can I collect my money, Paypal? XD they stated that its less that $200 though I sense sarcasm lol.

If I was gonna make a bet I would say $230. For brittish money I would either say £150 most likely or £120 not as likely.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 13, 2006)

yes....sarcasm...that's right... (seriously though, I kinda typoed the first digit)

"150 standard model package
225 prem package."  

is that true!? :amazed


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> 350?
> 
> 150 standard model package
> 225 prem package.
> ...


150? I don't think the hardware is THAT cheap, i'm expecting 200.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

The hardware is not that expensive at all and this is coming from many developers from the system.

I certainly do bank on 2 differant packages and i would not doubt the 150 for the standard. ( Wii + num chuch attachment) Prem ( Wii + Num chuch attachment + a game ( tennis or orchastra etc) )


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 13, 2006)

yeah around 200-250 USD is what I believe we will have to cough up


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

200 normal one. 250 for the one with extra useless shit or something


----------



## Gracious Winter (Sep 13, 2006)

Just to make note--the Japan conference is now in full effect. Keep refreshing here for updates if anyones interested.

Link removed


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks winter, ill be back in a hour, finally the price, release date, and all the othere shit


----------



## Gracious Winter (Sep 13, 2006)

^_^ Enjoy your hour away. You most likely won't miss anything either way, judging from how slow things seem to be moving so far. I found live feed of it as well, just in case their planning to show some videos. But so far, it's boring. I guess it would be when you don't speak japanese though.

Link removed


----------



## Corruption (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the link ^_^

Hopefully the Prem package comes with the retro controller.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 13, 2006)

They are realising two packages? I thought it was one standard then you would have the stores striking promotional deals of the sort.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Sep 13, 2006)

ughh they wont let the DS sales figures go for nothing. Who cares about the DS. They spend most of their time talking about the DS as usual. The press must be going crazy right now.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

Hehe well the press loves DS over there so its to be expected.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Sep 13, 2006)

I know that sweety, but even so, in the US and EU, they go on and on about it. I hope it won't be this annoying later on. They go on about it as if its all about the Wii only to spend the majority of the time talking about the DS and PSP. "Wii prove our promise" doesnt seem to hold any ground so far. And if we dont get a price and a release date tonight, then it's going to be trouble.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 13, 2006)

> ughh they wont let the DS sales figures go for nothing. Who cares about the DS. They spend most of their time talking about the DS as usual. The press must be going crazy right now.



I agree I would rather they talk about the Wii than get side tracked by the DS, it happens all the time.

I don't care much for the Japanese news to be honest it has no overall affect  upon me I am waiting for what happens in europe. I expect us to get ripped of in some form or another.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 13, 2006)

it just started but it's kinda boring now..
they're just introducing everyone i think

cant wait till it really starts


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

they speak of the DS quite a bit because the Wii is doing the same approach DS has done. 

But ya im hopeing for a price but im not holding my breath because for some reason i think there going to throw that at TGS. ( yes a few nintendo reps will be there) 

but it does seem very possible for a system launch price plan and marketing . Aka there doing this all over the globe at the same time and its basically for the press and developers.

my predictions.

A. Region Free
B. 150 USD for Standdard Pack 225 for the prem
C. The rest of the hardware features
D. good amount of information on the Virtual Console
E. Wii + DS connectivity 


and ya thats what im hopeing for .


----------



## Hylian (Sep 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> they speak of the DS quite a bit because the Wii is doing the same approach DS has done.
> 
> But ya im hopeing for a price but im not holding my breath because for some reason i think there going to throw that at TGS. ( yes a few nintendo reps will be there)



didn't ign say that this is probably gonna be bigger than e3 for wii?
or did they mean TGS?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

IGN ment that because its going all over the world at basically the same time.


but this confernece is a little over a n hour long so they are going to hold the best stuff for last


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

Damn it, nothing so far. Fuck the DS we can see about that shit later, get on with the Wii, i want to know the price already. And region free...this the shit that matters bitchs!


----------



## Hylian (Sep 13, 2006)

yea..all they're talking about how good their sales are  

comeon show the wii already


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

How good are they? For DS? I can't understand jap.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

..... come on guys  can you please stop with the cussing and all that really not helping this thread =/

Like i said before the DS is a huge hit over there and the press wants to know about that as well. plus the fact this is an hour long confernece i much rather them hold the Wii stuff till a little later not expose it all at once.


umm now that site does not show anything for me anymore when i keep refreshing it maybe he is updating it . who knows.

as for sale figures the system did sell over 10 million consoles over there and is the fastest selling console in japan history so i would expect them to talk about it


----------



## Hylian (Sep 13, 2006)

i don't know what they're saying either, but im just looking at the graphs
where they're comparing the ds sales to ps2


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

DS to PS2? That's funny  Really though it won't read PS2 sales...ever. BUT just tell me when them WIi shit comes 

And that page can't refresh anymore for some reason


----------



## slimscane (Sep 13, 2006)

I am a little behind on this thread, so am a going to asume that nothing has really happened since I last posted! =D

Here is some more credibility to the thought of Wii Sports being bundled:
Wii Sports disappears from preorder lists


----------



## Hylian (Sep 13, 2006)

that site says they've been getting the incorrect streaming feed..
does that mean this is all a lie?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> DS to PS2? That's funny  Really though it won't read PS2 sales...ever. BUT just tell me when them WIi shit comes
> 
> And that page can't refresh anymore for some reason



actually the system ( DS ) sold over 10 million consoles in japan in less than 2 years. PS2 which has been out for 5 years + in japan has only sold roughly 25 million systems in japan.

and every week the DS has been selling over 100k systems a WEEK. So sorry but the DS will pass the PS2s total sales in no time in japan and is a much faster selling system than the PS2 was. Which is why it is declared the fastest selling system of all time in japan.


----------



## Porygon (Sep 13, 2006)

They were watching a june video xDDDD


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I am a little behind on this thread, so am a going to asume that nothing has really happened since I last posted! =D
> 
> Here is some more credibility to the thought of Wii Sports being bundled:
> Wii Sports disappears from preorder lists


That's not a bad idea, bundle the sports game. 

@Krubi - Nope, you can view the video, it's on the page before this.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> actually the system ( DS ) sold over 10 million consoles in japan in less than 2 years. PS2 which has been out for 5 years + in japan has only sold roughly 25 million systems in japan.
> 
> and every week the DS has been selling over 100k systems a WEEK. So sorry but the DS will pass the PS2s total sales in no time in japan and is a much faster selling system than the PS2 was. Which is why it is declared the fastest selling system of all time in japan.


Good for *Japan*, i for one don't live there, and i'm talking about the WHOLE population buddy


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Good for *Japan*, i for one don't live there, and i'm talking about the WHOLE population buddy



We where talking about the press conference that is going on IN JAPAN and the sales IN JAPAN.  So ya that was the topic at hand if you do not like it then please simply do not post. =/

GBA has outsold the PS2 world wide so i see no reason why DS will not as well at its current selling rate


----------



## Hylian (Sep 13, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> That's not a bad idea, bundle the sports game.
> 
> @Krubi - Nope, you can view the video, it's on the page before this.



i just skipped to the end of the video and all he did was talk..


im confused 

u can't skip a LIVE video..


----------



## Gracious Winter (Sep 13, 2006)

omg....I was watching a old video this whole time ?........damn...I never felt so stupid in my life. This isnt live feed. I should've known..there's no streaming. And that other site is fake to.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> We where talking about the press conference that is going on IN JAPAN and the sales IN JAPAN.  So ya that was the topic at hand if you do not like it then please simply do not post. =/
> 
> GBA has outsold the PS2 world wide so i see no reason why DS will not as well at its current selling rate



Worldwide only 75 mil, how did that OUTSELL PS2? "*SO Ya*" 

Anyway just waiting for the Wii info, ill be back in a little while.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 13, 2006)

Wii Sports disappears from preorder lists

says it won't start until 1:00 AM


----------



## Porygon (Sep 13, 2006)

Yes, it a was a video from last june, when they presented Pokemon Battle Stadium Revolution xD


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 13, 2006)

Lmao so nowhere has any streaming stuff, or any info at all yet? lol


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> omg....I was watching a old video this whole time ?........damn...I never felt so stupid in my life. This isnt live feed. I should've known..there's no streaming. And that other site is fake to.


Haha, i was watchin some of it too...guess information won't be put up tonight?  Guess i'm going to sleep earlier


----------



## Porygon (Sep 13, 2006)

Why the heck care about sells?

Just play the games you want on the console you want....... sells aren't going to make you enjoy more a game....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Worldwide only 75 mil, how did that OUTSELL PS2? "*SO Ya*"
> 
> Anyway just waiting for the Wii info, ill be back in a little while.



um GBA SP 


75.81 million + 38.84 million = 114.65 million


your right proy but i just dislike it when people start being in denile and false information.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Sep 13, 2006)

This is where the real one will take place. 



Well...50 mins of my life wasted hearing about NDS...how depressing. Im sorry you guys.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 13, 2006)

> actually the system ( DS ) sold over 10 million consoles in japan in less than 2 years. PS2 which has been out for 5 years + in japan has only sold roughly 25 million systems in japan.



Let me think 2 years. 4 years equals 20 million. 10 divided by2=5. So in total I think it comes to around 25 million estimated for 5 years. Providing it keeps the same level of sales its keeping now. I don't see it keeping the same level of sales over the comming years I guess we will find out.

Are they still chatting about the DS?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

Porygon said:
			
		

> Why the heck care about sells?
> 
> Just play the games you want on the console you want....... sells aren't going to make you enjoy more a game....


I know, i agree, it's why i said "Shut up with the sales and get on with the Wii" Even though i see there is no video yet


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> This is where the real one will take place.
> 
> 
> 
> Well...50 mins of my life wasted hearing about NDS...how depressing. Im sorry you guys.



lol thx for the link  np mistakes happen.


----------



## Porygon (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, If you are a company, you must talk about the sales, but I think that us gamers must not argue about that for the reasons I stated before, but whatever....

And Gracius Winter just posted the site when the real video is going to be...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> um GBA SP
> 
> 
> 75.81 million + 38.84 million = 114.65 million
> ...


That's two different handhelds. SP - added version. Fuck it i don't care anyway, PS2 was better  

If somone wouldn't mind PM me tomorrow just tellin me the price and release date when you get it, i won't be home much because im going out with friends, thanks, rep forever who can do it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

crazy there the same exact handheld just a diffearnt shape of it really does not mean anything =/  2 differant handhelds is GBA And DS there differant handhelds


----------



## Porygon (Sep 13, 2006)

> That's two different handhelds.


Same handheld, different model......

The PS2 had a lot of V# versions... components updates and that stuff, the only difference is that the SP got improvements....


----------



## Hylian (Sep 13, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> That's two different handhelds. SP - added version. Fuck it i don't care anyway, PS2 was better



well the ps2 also had the slim version..

but i like ps2 better any. i like consoles better than handhelds
but the gba was still awesome


----------



## Gunners (Sep 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> um GBA SP
> 
> 
> 75.81 million + 38.84 million = 114.65 million
> ...



You do know the figure 78 million includes the sales of the sp and micro right?

Anyway this debate is getting pointless and I can see it heading down a certain path.

Wii news, starts today in europe, for now I don't care about the news in Japan. If the shit comes to EU and all they have to talk about is the DS I will be annoyed.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

This message is hidden because gunners is on your ignore list.

well i cannot wait for the Wii news to pop up i got work to do anyways so i will be up.I hope they also talk about there new franchises they are working on that would be pretty neat but i think this conference is more towards facts / hardware/sales/ developer questiosn and answer part etc.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Sep 13, 2006)

* came up, don't know if it's true or not. If it is, I was hoping for an earlier realease date but it's all good. *


----------



## Gunners (Sep 13, 2006)

Seems like the EU get shat on once again. When my parents chose to migrate why this country. I guess schooling is better in the uk than America.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the link Octogon, donno if it's real or not but better then nothing. 200 Was my first guess anyway. 

As for the GBA shit, i don't care about it anymore, two different things, a handheld and a consoles, cheaper and portable, more bought, look at ipods.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Sep 13, 2006)

*I don't think it's real, personally. I'll wait till tommorow to be completley sure.*


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

Same. Well i'm off, goodnight all


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

max carter never heard of that site. i would wait till more than one site has that type of info on it if anything. He has no source on there or where he got it  plus the fact nintendo did say time and time again that there will be a world wide launch.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

so wait,
whats going on with this Nintendo conference. xD
Has anything happened?


edit: oh wait, it isn't till 2pm. T-T in Tokyo.


----------



## Porygon (Sep 13, 2006)

1 hour 35 minutes remaining...


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

o_o

I'm dying from the wait.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

i'm watching strawberry panic while i wait. although i should read my unix / linux book .


----------



## Porygon (Sep 14, 2006)

Wii Launching on November 19th in North America for $250 

Wii Sports disappears from preorder lists


O_____o

I didn't like both, price and date...

After PS3 is a big mistake I think


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

how many more minutes. xD


----------



## Porygon (Sep 14, 2006)

More stuff

"25 New Games would be available this year for the Wii. System will be bundled with WiiSports (Baseball, Golf, Bowling and Tennis). Excite Truck will launch this year, Mario not till 2007. 30 Classic Games to be available at launch from $5-10. Wii can display Digital Photos. News Channel and Weather Channel will be in the system."


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

Porygon said:
			
		

> Wii Launching on November 19th in North America for $250
> 
> Wii Sports disappears from preorder lists
> 
> ...


Is this really true? I guess so. 250 was my limit on this kinda hardwear but still no news on region free...*Thanks for the link*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

Porygon said:
			
		

> Wii Launching on November 19th in North America for $250
> 
> Wii Sports disappears from preorder lists
> 
> ...




k if that price is correct im kinda peeved. 

the release date i kinda do not mind. Why? Ps3 only launching with 500k systems world wide i mean thats not many at all and Nintendo is supposed to have a crap load more.


plus the price that seems to be resonable in japan seeing how the ps3 goes far more than 500 bucks for the core package and i think nintendo thought "we can do this in japan because 360 is non exsistent there and the Ps3 is REALLY expensive."

BUT in america i do not know sure 250 is much cheaper than 500 or 600 but the 360 is popular here and the core system for that is only 300 bucks   though you need a harddrive basically for BC games but still. I think nintendo better re think there american price or im hopeing that link you showed is false but i highly doubt it .


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> k if that price is correct im kinda peeved.
> 
> the release date i kinda do not mind. Why? Ps3 only launching with 500k systems world wide i mean thats not many at all and Nintendo is supposed to have a crap load more.
> 
> ...


250 isn't that bad, but not perfect, It's like half way to 360's graphics, and atleast 100 dollers less cause even WITHOUT the harddrive on the 360 memory card cost around 35 dollers. So yeah i think Nintendo had a good price, though 200 is what i was hoping, 225 is what i was guessing and 250, fuckness but still affordable. Still atleast it's not 500 dollers for what your getting. To me of what you getting the price seems to fit.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 14, 2006)

Well the thing isn't even going on yet(I don't think), so I doubt that news is official.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Well the thing isn't even going on yet(I don't think), so I doubt that news is official.


But check out that site...seems very offical to me, it's pretty realistic.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 14, 2006)

I am going to report that as possibly innacurate untill I hear it from the horses mouth. $250 dollars is gay.


----------



## Porygon (Sep 14, 2006)

It's on gamespot right now...

So I think it's pretty much official....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 14, 2006)

I figured it would be 250 for the bundle, I'm kinda angry. 

Now I'm going calculate how money I'll be getting to see if I have enough for it, PS3 and a trip with my gf. 

Hopefully everything comes through.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 14, 2006)

I saw that on gamespot, but it didn't take me anywhere, do you have a link or something? That is rediculous. Ah, I got it to work, that is just what the New York Times says, I don't believe it  I won't believe it, screw you nintendo. You are selling us smaller modded xbox that can play NGC games and has motion sensing. That isn't worth 250 dollars. All the other companies are losing tons of money to make thier systems more affordable, and you are probably _making_ money, and yet you still push that you are pricing the system for the masses. Screw you. I am mad at you right now, and I don't want to take to you. Appology not accepted.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

wait 250 for a bundle? if its a bundle thats not bad.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 14, 2006)

This is what is says 





> Nintendo's next-gen console will arrive two days after the PlayStation 3; over 25 games available at launch.
> By Staff, GameSpot
> Posted Sep 14, 2006 5:45 am GMT
> 
> ...


 I am angry and upset.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

the price hasn't been announced yet.
so stop bickering. xD


----------



## slimscane (Sep 14, 2006)

I think that I will bicker untill they prove it wrong


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

wait for the website. xD
jesus. haha.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 14, 2006)

But if it is true, my feelings will be hurt, I still wanted it to be $150


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

xDD I'm not sure honestly.
But all these websites are just speculating, considering the news
hasn't been released yet. <3
there is no use in an arguement untill the facts are revealed.


----------



## Porygon (Sep 14, 2006)

Now on IGN


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 14, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> But if it is true, my feelings will be hurt, I still wanted it to be $150



That was never gonna happen lol.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

I will wait untill its on every site not just one site XD


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

you should wait till its announced on the offical site. haha.

edit: the ign website site even states:
Nintendo *plans to announce* the Wii 

hasn't happened yet. xD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> I had never heard this, so here it is from IGN:


You forgot to mention this




> *According to* an article at the Seattle PI




I wont believe it untill its from nintendo's mouth


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 14, 2006)

Actually that was from the New York Times lol. But yeah, I'm still waiting to hear the definate from the confrence.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

.does anyone know how many minutes are left?
because I'm still coming up with the coming soon screen. xD


----------



## Porygon (Sep 14, 2006)

None!

EDIT: Image doesn't load....


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

the coming soon page is still loading for me. xDD


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 14, 2006)

Same here, I've been refreshing every few mins.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 14, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> That was never gonna happen lol.


haha, I know, but I could still dream, right? I mean, how cool would that have been? I am still guessing that it is true, but I really _really_ hope it isn't.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

they should have a minute counter on the coming soon page. xD


----------



## Porygon (Sep 14, 2006)

Now it's official


----------



## slimscane (Sep 14, 2006)

That is so gay, I am upset now, I might just go to bed


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

its a problem loading page.
And can you find another page that says the same, please?
I don't trust IGN to much.

edit: ok there is goes.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

photo channel? intresting. 25 titles, 30 titles on VC those the VC games are kinda steep i guess.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

.. I still want another site to look at to confirm this.
Ign can be brats.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> I figured it would be 250 for the bundle, I'm kinda angry.
> 
> Now I'm going calculate how money I'll be getting to see if I have enough for it, PS3 and a trip with my gf.
> 
> Hopefully everything comes through.



That's over $1000 bucks. I would suggest to wait for a PS3 for many a reason, but eh, up to you I spose.

Didn't they say the price wouldn't exceed $250.00 before? Ironic it's on the dot


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

250 isn't that bad for a bundle.
I'm impressed.


----------



## Nice Gai (Sep 14, 2006)

So I wonder when reservations go into effect.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

RIGHT NOW xDDD


----------



## Porygon (Sep 14, 2006)

If it's coming with Wiisports I hope that at least Two Wiimotes+Nunchuck come with the console....


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

I wish to find more websites then IGN.
I'm going into lurk mode. 
I don't trust IGN with anything.



> Our goal is to bring gaming back to the masses. You see that in our pricing, you see that in the number of units we plan to make available this year and you see that in how we are positioning the Wii to appeal to every member of the household, including but not limited to the hard-core gamer. We are including all of these capabilities as part of our overall strategy to expand the gaming market. Broadening the market is important because it will breathe new life into this business. Otherwise, this industry is moving down a path of being more and more limited to the hard-core gamer.


sauce:


----------



## slimscane (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, NYTimes appearantly said it, and gamespot, and IGN, it is probably true, this is the gayest  Just because it has WiiSports doesn't mean it is a real bundle, those games are epurely one dimentional and should have always been planned to ship with the system.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2006)

PS3 and Xfire together...

Live coverage of said event. Maybe the NYT is a bit false, as why would they be right when Sport's Ill. for kids wasn't dead confirmed?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

since its 250 i hope the Retro Controller and Wii mote are in the package or a pack in game or something.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

I assume its going to be one controller per bundle.
considering that what it normally is. 

250 is NOTHING. 
I don't know why people are complaining. xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2006)

Virtual Console game pricing has now been officially confirmed. Iwata says the price of each game will start at 500 Yen, with SNES games going for 800 Yen, and N64 games costing 1000 Yen. 

This seems different than what IGN/Etc has been saying it varies per game between the range, this gives system game prices.


----------



## Porygon (Sep 14, 2006)

Famicom = 500 yens, Super Famicom = 800 yens, Nintendo 64 = 1000 yens

Pay by Wii Credit Card WTF?

It will support 3 MSX games (Metal Gear anyone?)


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

meh
I'm happy with the price.
I will now go to bed.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2006)

NYT pulled their article away...

Ironic huh?

That REALLY makes it seem like they were wrong. Especially after they claim (said game here) can be between $5-10, when it varies per emulated console.

And supposedly every month 10 new VC titles will be released.

Assumed In US dollars (approx):

NES: $4.25
SNES: $6.81
N64: $8.51


----------



## Porygon (Sep 14, 2006)

> 30 Nintendo Classics, 30 Sega/Hudson Classics by end of Year and 10 classics released every month



w00t! We need more stuff....


----------



## Roy (Sep 14, 2006)

so thats the price... not bad


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2006)

2:50PM: We just received word that the New York Times article has been pulled from the web. Perhaps our suspicions were right and they were simply guessing the approximate price point.

So it seems it is NOT $250.00 yet, but could possibly be so. But, it appears to have been an ASSUMPTION.


----------



## Porygon (Sep 14, 2006)

According to Famitsu

Japan Release - December 2nd, 25,000 Yen (basically $250)


O__o

ZOMG? WTF? LOL?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2006)

..When is Thanksgiving in Demember? Wasn't that supposed to be released before Turkey Day?

Oh, it could be like the DS, we got it first.

EDIT: 

It appears to NOT be $250 bucks, but $215.


----------



## 12456 (Sep 14, 2006)

This is madness.


----------



## Porygon (Sep 14, 2006)

Package:

1 Wii
1 Wiicon strap
1 Nunchuck controller
1 AC adaptor
1 AV cable
1 stand
1 support plate 
1 sensor bar
1 sensor bar stand
2x battery (AA)




EDIT: Mixing spanish in the text xDDD


----------



## Personal Jesus (Sep 14, 2006)

IGN has  the $250, so take that for what you will. Either way, awesome; the price is exactly what I had hoped for. The somewhat late release date is a bit disappointing, but it's certainly no big deal -- I've got a backlog of PS2 games that need to be played, anyway.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2006)

If we go by common Nintendo policy, it will be around $200 bucks.

So we have NYT saying $250
Japan has one that is up to $215
Nintendo always releases a console no higher than $200

I guess we know one face here; it's not 599 US Dollars.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 14, 2006)

The price being lower in Japan is much better. Let's hope it continues in the US. 

But the release date.......December 2nd? God.......


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, that's not THAT far from the estimated Thanksgiving release no?


----------



## Porygon (Sep 14, 2006)

Actually I find strange that is released after the PS3.....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2006)

Meh, there will be more of it for a holiday release I suppose, this is going to spark well in Japan, as the Wii will probably outnumber the PS3 quite a lot. Not that much in the US, but the Wii could still probably run circles on it for the holiday craze rush and the like.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> If we go by common Nintendo policy, it will be around $200 bucks.
> 
> So we have NYT saying $250
> Japan has one that is up to $215
> ...



actually back in the NES days there was a standard pack NES ( 199.99 USD) and a double pack ( 249.99 )

and after the PS3 is kinda smart if you think about it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2006)

The double pack is a bundle no? I was mainly referring to the common basic release of it.

Then again, I don't think I was born when it originally was released XD.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

ya it was a bundle with 2 controllers and a game.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 14, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> The price being lower in Japan is much better. Let's hope it continues in the US.
> 
> But the release date.......December 2nd? God.......


Why wait for the Japan release? US gets it November 19th.

Two fitty bucks?! Those guys lied!


----------



## Porygon (Sep 14, 2006)

Wii site open


Check this video NOW!


----------



## FFLN (Sep 14, 2006)

That's pretty cool. The world weather system looks interesting. Seems like it'll be more fun to just twirl around.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 14, 2006)

I probably wouldn't care for the weather thing since it's not really necessary for me but w/e lol.

So sad the Japanese doesn't get theirs bundled with Wii Sports, but that's probably why their price is cheaper. But Jebus, I wasn't expecting the Wii-mote's price to be that.


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Sep 14, 2006)

Porygon said:
			
		

> Check this video NOW!


Wow cool video, are those all the lanch titles or just a collection of upcomming games


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 14, 2006)

^It's a collection of games, launch titles and upcoming. 

The new Pokemon Battle Revolution clip is so awesome. It already shows the D/P legendaries fighting.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 14, 2006)

Dude that customize people/friends thing is crazy.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

well i can see why they added the weather thing and all i mean the crowed they are aiming for (non gamers ) i mean that would be a plus for them


its cool that we are getting a game along with ares so thats not bad at all for 250 then 

after watching the video , the other stuff that is coming out for it and the other features i have to say im pretty impressed and think 250 is worth it ( expecially since we get wii sports with it) so now i just have to wait till the fusion tour to play it


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah I agree goku, the 250 is fitting expecially considering all you get with it.


----------



## Porygon (Sep 14, 2006)

All the videos from the website (Thanks to Shino-Kun from Vandal.net forums)

tom yam
tom yam
tom yam
tom yam
tom yam
tom yam
tom yam
tom yam
tom yam
tom yam
tom yam
tom yam
tom yam
tom yam
tom yam
tom yam
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Zelda: SPOILERS WARNING
Link removed
Pokémon:
Link removed


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 14, 2006)

i'm so getting this for my bday

btw, any region coding info?  there's so many posts here.... :amazed


----------



## Gunners (Sep 14, 2006)

Looking at it I am fairly annoyed as I expected more. 

The console costs $250 with a basic set of games and controller. I guess I will wait for the UK price but I know we are gonna get screwed over.

Also a weather station, a photo thing? Though it doesn't annoy me I find it a little odd for various reasons.

If the console comes for ?150 things stay the same for me, if it costs ?200 it makes things a little diffrent.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm going to hear what they say tomorrow about the european prices/launch etc 

250$ was kinda what I was guessing! 
Though I have a creeping suspicion it won't be cheaper here...
and I hope to god the release date isn't prolonged or something, then I'll f*ck*ng move abroad XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

So 250 IS the price? So it has been officially announced by nintendo?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 14, 2006)

Vegitto, seems that way, could be some press people being to eager or something like that, but it's all over places like gamespot,IGN etc, so I think it's accurate :amazed


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

I only got one thing to say then

FUCK YOU nintendo, "oh we wont go 250 or higher" giving everybody hope for a 200 price sure give it a 249.99 price so nobody can whine about them lieing

I fucking hate fagtendo


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2006)

The press on Gamespot/IGN/Etc is all following The New York Times' article, which they removed from their site. So, they are now pretty much basing their 'truth' on a site that removed said truth.

We can go by assumptions via Japan's event, which would be around $210-220, but they have a AFTER thanksgiving launch, we are supposedly getting one before that event. So, I guess all we can assume is a estimated price of the JP console, and wait for the US event.

I have a feeling it could be $200, but all we have is heresay and jack shit from Nintendo's own mouth on that matter.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank god so the guys who said that price removed the article?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 14, 2006)

lmao, the US event hasn't happened yet?
then I will wait for that before I believe anything

@ even if they priced it 250, they wouldn't be lying, and besides it's your own fault if you translate "we won't go above 250$" into "it will cost 200$!" 

It's still alot cheaper than the 360, wich I am forever thankfull for 
(the 360 ripped a huge hole in my wallet T__T )


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2006)

Yea, said people who posted a date and price removed the article.

Now, can someone explain to me how the NYT article can be assumed to be perfectly correct when that isn't confirmed, yet when it came to the Sports Ill. For Kids a while back, it was instantly thrown out as BS?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 14, 2006)

NYT isn't even a gaming site/paper right? 

Maybe they have a Jump-to-conclusions-mat


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2006)

Just like Sports Illustrated for Kids. Yet people are like 'omg, it rly is $250 and out nov ##' yet with the Sports Illus. it was like 'lol dey dun no bout da games, gtfo wit dat'

It appears to be hypocritical to claim one as a rumor and another as a fact when neither can be proven yet, and both know jack shit on the main buisness of the matter.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 14, 2006)

True. So when is the US event going to happen?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2006)

I think later today, or tomorrow.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 14, 2006)

Okay 
the European press release is tomorrow right?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

centuryslayer said:
			
		

> lmao, the US event hasn't happened yet?
> then I will wait for that before I believe anything
> 
> @ even if they priced it 250, they wouldn't be lying, and besides it's your own fault if you translate "we won't go above 250$" into "it will cost 200$!"
> ...


If the wii is 250 you would only need like 49 dollar more for a HD console how is that alot cheaper?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 14, 2006)

it's 49$ cheaper 

besides the 360's accessories where not exactly cheap, I remember when i bought the HD-less 360 (because the one wich included it was sold out), it came up to the original (more expensive) prize with just an extra controller, a game and a memory card :amazed

we'll just have to see what the Wii and it's games,accesories will cost before we start trashing around about it


----------



## Gunners (Sep 14, 2006)

If the console came out at $250 and it would most likely come to the UK at ?200. In that scenario I wouldn't be happy. The price gap between 360 and wii wouldn't be that great. Like lacking in power should cut back on the price if that makes any sense.

I will still scrape it up I would just not as fast and I would be a little bit disapointed.

I don't see the price as a major issue ( If it is true) to hate nintendo and start calling them Fagnintendo. and technically they never lied. I would be disapointed and probably not get in on launch how things are going I wii probably need money for things I prioritize more.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 14, 2006)

yeah, but I reckon like with most other consoles the prize will drop even lower after a while 

200£ would still be very affordable for me, especially considering if it's a release prize for a new console (as it will no doubt drop as I said)


----------



## Gunners (Sep 14, 2006)

centuryslayer said:
			
		

> yeah, but I reckon like with most other consoles the prize will drop even lower after a while
> 
> 200? would still be very affordable for me, especially considering if it's a release prize for a new console (as it will no doubt drop as I said)




I don't think the price will drop they said unlike other consoles they aim to sell it at a low price and not drop it. Something to that affect. So it will stay balanced from the beggining, over the years it will probably drop but not a great amount.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh well, we'll see  
I still think it will drop. according to how the market changes etc, might take up to a year though, but that's only logical.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

250 isn't that bad. Top of what i would pay for a weaker product of all three so i'm not complaining but this puts XBOX 360 in a great position in america, a stronger system for only 50 dollers more...jea...


----------



## Kayo (Sep 14, 2006)

I hope the price will be the same in Europe and I want Wii sports to come with it too.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 14, 2006)

yeah, that would so rock if it did (include the sports game, that is) 

And I hope to god that there is someway to configure the remote's sensitivity etc..


----------



## Gunners (Sep 14, 2006)

You mean the same or converted over? If the price is the same as in £250 that wouldn't be good. I think it will probably cost £200 if that's the case I don't have a major issue.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 14, 2006)

No I mean 250 USD converted to euro.


----------



## -Bakkun- (Sep 14, 2006)

This sucks. What a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). The system aint worth 250 and they're forcing us to pay for WiiSports, a game I didn't even plan on buying. Plus, it doesn't come with two remotes so that means you have to buy another controller if you want to play with ur gf or so called casual gamer.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 14, 2006)

250 isn't much. I don't think PS3 or Xbox 360 are worth their price either. They need to sell it higher to make profit. 
Now remember that PS3 is more than double of the wii price. Xbox 360 a bit higher + you have to pay that crappy premium each month to play online, it's also nothing new with the controller, just the graphics. 
So if you really don't find this price good, simply don't buy it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 14, 2006)

man, people sure like to whine 
I don't think ANY console has ever come with 2 controls... And 250$, IF that's the prize is really low.


----------



## Pinkaugust (Sep 14, 2006)

Wii version if I get the money on time, otherwhise it's GC... All I really want is the GOLD DISC limited edition they sell in the beginning!


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 14, 2006)

Kayo said:
			
		

> They need to sell it higher to make profit.




Actually... most consoles lose money.  You make profit by selling games (alot cheaper to produce than a console).


----------



## Sesqoo (Sep 14, 2006)

I think it's a good price and you get 1 retro controller(you would be force to buy it if it wasn't included) and a wii mote(same here, it cost money you know) and you get a game(maybe not the best game ever, but it's cool +good for practising your wii mote skills )




			
				-Bakkun- said:
			
		

> This sucks. What a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). The system aint worth 250 and they're forcing us to pay for WiiSports, a game I didn't even plan on buying. Plus, it doesn't come with two remotes so that means you have to buy another controller if you want to play with ur gf or so called casual gamer.



Ok, don't buy it, noone forces you to buy it, 

buy a ps3 instead it will be much cheaper(not) and you actually get a game(not)+controllers(not likely)


----------



## Kayo (Sep 14, 2006)

DeepThought said:
			
		

> Actually... most consoles lose money.  You make profit by selling games (alot cheaper to produce than a console).



So they sell the consoles exactly at price the parts had? I really don't think so...


----------



## Aman (Sep 14, 2006)

Am I the only one that thinks that there's nothing wrong with the price?  I was predicting 199 for the core and 249 for a bundle, and if it was too cheap, people would assume it's trash, and I would compare it to the 360 Premium since that's what most gamers would get. And all you americans are lucky, since I live in Sweden, we gotta pay for taxes and stuff, and you're paying for 50 more dollars, 150 less than the Premium or 350 less than the PS3. 

And man, those menus are hawt!


----------



## Kayo (Sep 14, 2006)

^ If you read my previous posts you will see that I also don't see anything wrong with the price. I also live in Sweden so I think it will be around 2200 kr here or something.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 14, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I only got one thing to say then
> 
> FUCK YOU nintendo, "oh we wont go 250 or higher" giving everybody hope for a 200 price sure give it a 249.99 price so nobody can whine about them lieing
> 
> I fucking hate fagtendo


That's what _I_ said! The Wii is only a tad stronger than the original Xbox, which retails for, like, $150. Where do they get off selling it for $250? That is _NOT_ a good price people, so quite pretending like it is. They are screwing us over. Microsoft and Sony lose 100+ dollars on ever console they sell, and there is no way that Nintendo is not _making_ money off of each console. Screw them, they don't care about the consumers. Appearantly _Sony_ cares more about us than them, and that is a _huge_ insult.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 14, 2006)

Sure thing, I'll go buy a PS3 for 600 USD and not get "screwed over".


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> That's what _I_ said! The Wii is only a tad stronger than the original Xbox, which retails for, like, $150. Where do they get off selling it for $250? That is _NOT_ a good price people, so quite pretending like it is. They are screwing us over. Microsoft and Sony lose 100+ dollars on ever console they sell, and there is no way that Nintendo is not _making_ money off of each console. Screw them, they don't care about the consumers. Appearantly _Sony_ cares more about us than them, and that is a _huge_ insult.




WEll if we want to break it down the controllers do cost 60 bucks ( 40 for the Wii mote and 20 for the num chuck) Retro controller is included,Its built in Wi fi from blue tooth and other things ( this costs 99.99 for 360) plus Wii sports is in there as well. It is 200 bucks in japan hence they are not geting the extras that we are. Well the other hardware features i will leave out but they are with in it as well.


the tech inside well it uses the same type of Ram the PS3 / 360 uses and the parts are much smaller to fit the package. I will go on more detail about this later but im going to wait on it a little bit more     until ign gets there coverage done etc and podcasts start rolling out.

If sony cares alot about the consumers i do not think a 600 dollar price tag really does it to well


----------



## Aman (Sep 14, 2006)

Kayo said:
			
		

> ^ If you read my previous posts you will see that I also don't see anything wrong with the price. I also live in Sweden so I think it will be around 2200 kr here or something.


Vi f?r aldrig mindre ?n europriset g?nger 10, och den kommer s?kert kosta 250 euro, s? du borde v?nta dig 2500 kr h?r i Sverige. 


			
				slimscane said:
			
		

> That's what _I_ said! The Wii is only a tad stronger than the original Xbox, which retails for, like, $150. Where do they get off selling it for $250? That is _NOT_ a good price people, so quite pretending like it is. They are screwing us over. Microsoft and Sony lose 100+ dollars on ever console they sell, and there is no way that Nintendo is not _making_ money off of each console. Screw them, they don't care about the consumers. Appearantly _Sony_ cares more about us than them, and that is a _huge_ insult.


Nintendo already said that they want to keep the developing and production costs low, and keep it cheap for the costumer. I think they kept that promise, you expected 150 $ for some reason.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 14, 2006)

@Aman: Ahh.. s? stor skillnad mellan US priset? 
Men ajja, kommer ?nd? k?pa det hur mycket det ?n kostar. Sparat ganska mycket 

Well the price doesn't really matter to me, the important thing is to not go over 400$


----------



## Sesqoo (Sep 14, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Vi f?r aldrig mindre ?n europriset g?nger 10, och den kommer s?kert kosta 250 euro, s? du borde v?nta dig 2500 kr h?r i Sverige. ...
> .



It's acutally possible that wii will cost 2500kr in Sweden('cus if of our taxes and stuff) so I agree, but we can always hope that the price in EU will be far less than we are expecting. 
The price for wii will be 2000-2500kr for sure though.

I wonder what the price will be in Poland, i could actually get it there, since I usually go there from time to time Hopefully a a difference if not I just have to pay the around 2500ish in Sweden.

TBH it is not that much anyway imo.


----------



## Aman (Sep 14, 2006)

Btw, am I the only one that diggs the menus? 

Lol, when they were going to show how the Mii Channel works (the one that lets you create 3D caricatures), they used Samuel L. Jackson.


----------



## Sesqoo (Sep 14, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Btw, am I the only one that diggs the menus?
> 
> Lol, when they were going to show how the Mii Channel works (the one that lets you create 3D caricatures), they used Samuel L. Jackson.




Yeah saw it a while ago, looks really cool.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

I like the Idea of the Mii channel and the other little hardware tweaks the offer. like the friends list / calander and other stuff sounds intresting.


----------



## -Bakkun- (Sep 14, 2006)

Sesqoo said:
			
		

> Ok, don't buy it, noone forces you to buy it,
> 
> buy a ps3 instead it will be much cheaper(not) and you actually get a game(not)+controllers(not likely)


 ppl treating me like a ps3 fanboy for ONE negative comment about the Wii... 



> But what's in the box? One Wii remote, one nunchuk both included. Don't forget about Wii Sports, the first pack-in game at launch since the SNES. Speaking of which, we're now seeing a demo of bowling, one of the games included in Wii Sports.


Where do you see a retro controller included ?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

ah whoops well the minus that . :sweat

still if we figure the console it self sells for 149.99 the controller is 60 bucks that they give you Wii sports is proabably 29.99 and wi fi thats built in is 99.99 for 360. So really i can see them charging 249.99 for that package.

they also give you 512 megs of flash memory. a 64 meg memory card for 360 costs 39.99 and the HD costs 99.99. 



> Nintendo's Wii console will come packaged with one Wii remote, one nunchuck attachment, an AC adapter, an audio/video cable, a sensor bar, sensor bar stand, a Wii console stand, and two batteries. The US package will also come bundled with a copy of Wii Sports, a compilation sports game that best shows off the mechanics of the system's unique controller. Wii Sports features tennis, baseball, golf, and previously-unannounced bowling and boxing games.





> In a surprise announcement, Nintendo said that it wanted to make Wii a living room centerpiece by shipping the system with features outside of the videogame realm. Wii will include a photo channel, enabling users to display their digital photos through the console. It will also boast regularly updated news and weather channels. In addition, the Opera browser will be available for the system, enabling users to access the web with the console.
> 
> One of the channels available on Wii is called the "Mii Channel." Here, players can customize avatars by selecting from a variety of face shapes, hair styles, color schemes, and so on. The hook is that these avatars can not only be stored on the console itself, they can also be transferred to the Wii remote itself -- presumably so players can easily access their personalized characters and take them with them when playing against friends.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 14, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Btw, am I the only one that diggs the menus?
> 
> Lol, when they were going to show how the Mii Channel works (the one that lets you create 3D caricatures), they used Samuel L. Jackson.



Yeah saw that too, looked awesome!

@Bakkun: It was said in a Swedish newspaper, thought they got the info from NY Times.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 14, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Nintendo already said that they want to keep the developing and production costs low, and keep it cheap for the costumer. I think they kept that promise, you expected 150 $ for some reason.


I didn't really expect that, kind of just a dream. I guess I can live with $250, but I still don't think it is a "deal," because I bet they are hardly losing any money, if not making some, on each console they sell. I am still mad that they were all like "no higher than 250," so they set the price at $250 .

I have been watching some of the videos though, and it does look really cool (cooler than I expected, and that makes me mad too), but, well, I won't be getting it near launch. 

edit: I didn't see if it was posted yet, but it is official from Nintendo.com  Ssj3, you can't justify the price by using the retail cost of items that cost less to manufacture.


----------



## Aman (Sep 14, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I didn't really expect that, kind of just a dream. I guess I can live with $250, but I still don't think it is a "deal," because I bet they are hardly losing any money, if not making some, on each console they sell. I am still mad that they were all like "no higher than 250," so they set the price at $250 .


I'm happy they told us something at the time, or we would be completely clueless up until now.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Sep 14, 2006)

How dissapointing. Nintendo shouldn't had went around saying "You'll be happy with the pricepoint" and make it one cent less than their supposedly, max prediction. Paying that is to much for the hardware inside. Maybe if they announce the hardware is getting a huge upgrade from the rumors, but $250 for a souped up gamecube is definitely not worth it. They lied about the price and the release date. I envy you certain lucky individuals greatly, for bracing yourselves in a better position in reference to the price tag, then I did. And to make matters worst, there's still no region free announcement. It looks like I might be holding back on buying one until next year myself, sadly. All the other features were pretty damn good though.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 14, 2006)

For those having problems to live with the Wii graphics aka GC=Wii  360>>>>>>Wii  boys 

(You can see Wii getting compared with the best graphical GC games and Xbox 360 launch games)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

I currently hate nintendo

I mean

don't give us hope on 200 by going "lol no higher then 250 we will just go 249.99" and wtf opera isn't free you need fucking "wii-point"

wtf nintendo


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> How dissapointing. Nintendo shouldn't had went around saying "You'll be happy with the pricepoint" and make it one cent less than their supposedly, max prediction. Paying that is to much for the hardware inside. Maybe if they announce the hardware is getting a huge upgrade from the rumors, but $250 for a souped up gamecube is definitely not worth it. *They lied about the price and the release date*. I envy you certain lucky individuals greatly, for bracing yourselves in a better position in reference to the price tag, then I did. And to make matters worst, there's still no region free announcement. It looks like I might be holding back on buying one until next year myself, sadly. All the other features were pretty damn good though.



They didn't lie about the price, they always said it wouldn't surpass 250, and did it? No, it might be 250, but thats not surpass it. The only reason is it 250, is that is a BUNDLE, and Wii Sports is selling for 40.00 in Japan, so you do the math. All in all, considering the amount of money the other systems are selling for, 250 isn't that bad for a bundle. Nintendo also, most of the time, makes their things region free, its a trademark of Nintendo. and if its not, a freeloader is like...20.00. I'm sorry, its far from a 'souped up' Gamecube. I own a gamecube, and it barely covers the range of what a Wii can do.


I don't know what people are bitching about. The 360 is 400.00 and the PS3 is 600.00. If anything 250 doesn't even dent a wallet.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I didn't really expect that, kind of just a dream. I guess I can live with $250, but I still don't think it is a "deal," because I bet they are hardly losing any money, if not making some, on each console they sell. I am still mad that they were all like "no higher than 250," so they set the price at $250 .
> 
> I have been watching some of the videos though, and it does look really cool (cooler than I expected, and that makes me mad too), but, well, I won't be getting it near launch.
> 
> edit: I didn't see if it was posted yet, but it is official from Nintendo.com  Ssj3, you can't justify the price by using the retail cost of items that cost less to manufacture.



actually i can you see the wi fi that is used in the Wii is more powerful than the one for 360 ( so blue tooth says)  plus 149.99 you say is the Xbox right? well this is a little bit more powerful than the Xbox ( developers have stated this) so my calcualations are pretty much correct for that price.

plus flash memory is cheaper but not as cheap as 360's memory card. plus there are other factors into it.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 14, 2006)

Well it isn't their fault that many people had their hopes high and thought it was going to cost 200. They made a promise and kept it. Vegitto chill out dude, microsoft and sony made much worse things and showed how much they care about their fans.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> They didn't lie about the price, they always said it wouldn't surpass 250, and did it? No, it might be 250, but thats not surpass it. The only reason is it 250, is that is a BUNDLE, and Wii Sports is selling for 40.00 in Japan, so you do the math. All in all, considering the amount of money the other systems are selling for, 250 isn't that bad for a bundle. Nintendo also, most of the time, makes their things region free, its a trademark of Nintendo. and if its not, a freeloader is like...20.00. I'm sorry, its far from a 'souped up' Gamecube. I own a gamecube, and it barely covers the range of what a Wii can do.
> 
> 
> I don't know what people are bitching about. The 360 is 400.00 and the PS3 is 600.00. If anything 250 doesn't even dent a wallet.


Since when was a gamecube region free? 

they did lie about the release date I am 100% sure they said that they would release before the PS3

They probably thought "lol sony delayed in europe lets fuck up europe again"

fucking japanese idiots


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Since when was a gamecube region free?
> 
> they did lie about the release date I am 100% sure they said that they would release before the PS3
> 
> ...



No they did not say they would release before the PS3 ( this was made up by fanboys)  they only stated 4th quater of 2006 so they did not lie . so ya= /


----------



## slimscane (Sep 14, 2006)

Here you go GW, cheer up. I would, but I am too mad at Nintendo (well, upset really). $250 dollars, and then 60 dollars for each wii-mote, nunchuck set? That is ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-tarded. How am I supposed to have a party system that everyone can afford if it costs you $480 dollars for the Wii, 3 more controller sets, and a game. That is in no way affordable for your average person. No wonder Reggie was all like "you shouldn't get Wii60, get a Wii and a bunch of Wii stuff," o'rly, is that because that's all we can afford? Screw you. I'm going to class.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Since when was a gamecube region free?
> 
> they did lie about the release date I am 100% sure they said that they would release before the PS3
> 
> ...



..did I ever accuse the Gamecube of region free ability's? You should read everything I type, I mentioned the freeloader, jerk.

Miyamoto is a genuis, they aren't fucking idiots.
and you need to chill the hell down, before I report you for flaming.
It couldn't have been delayed, considering they never actually announced a concrete  release date till last night.


----------



## 12456 (Sep 14, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> They lied about the price and the release date.



What?



			
				Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> I envy you certain lucky individuals greatly, for bracing yourselves in a better position in reference to the price tag, then I did.



Please.



			
				Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> And to make matters worst, there's still no region free announcement.



You never know...  --- To add to Slimscane's input.

Edit: that said, the Wii looks pretty weak to me right now. There aren't any games that really interest me all that much. I'll probably stick with my PC and NDS till some of the Mistwalker games come out.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 14, 2006)

$250 and Wii Sports that comes along with it? 

I'm still getting it on launch but I do not want Wii Sports. I want Zelda. Is there an option to switch Wii Sports with Zelda or something? If not then I'm going to be annoyed as hell like I am not on launch day. 

Damn you Nintendo, you've fucked up my plans. I'm still getting your console and Zelda but you've currently pissed me off with my money. And what's with this weather and photo taking stuff? Who will actually use that? 

Nintendo......what have you done. I'll still get the Wii but come on now Nintendo.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

I LOVE I LOVE how they are all "we want to lure more people" good job on that by only having one controller in a pack with a game almost made for multiplayer and having FUCING expensive controllers, I fricking bought a xbox360 controller and a charge and kit for like 40+ bucks


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

It's not horrible, but i must say it's pretty high for the lowest technology of all three systems. Your getting berly above XBOX level of graphics and xbox could be found for 80 bucks. I mean this does piss me off slightly and i wish it was 150-200 but 250 was my limit and i'll be picking it up...but if there is no region free i'll just wait till the summer.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I LOVE I LOVE how they are all "we want to lure more people" good job on that by only having one controller in a pack with a game almost made for multiplayer and having FUCING expensive controllers, I fricking bought a xbox360 controller and a charge and kit for like 40+ bucks



well, then, stop BITCHING.
and don't buy it.

It really isn't that hard.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

Game comes with the bundle 


40 bucks for the wii mote 
20 bucks for the num chuck 

not all games are going to use the combination. but i figured it would cost alot for the controlelr its to be expected i mean they are using 3d gyroscopes and many other new technologies in that controller. If you thought it would be 30 bucks well thats kinda sad =/

i do admit the non gamer well 250 is better than 400 and 600 so they would most likely go with the 250 hence it does come with a game and all . Most of the "non gamer" games only use the Wii mote ( no num chuch) 

who knows im kinda happ that for 300 bucks i can have 2 games a wii and a num chuch with a remote.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 14, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> $250 and Wii Sports that comes along with it?
> 
> I'm still getting it on launch but I do not want Wii Sports. I want Zelda. Is there an option to switch Wii Sports with Zelda or something? If not then I'm going to be annoyed as hell like I am not on launch day.
> 
> ...



I hope you are sarcastic.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Sep 14, 2006)

> They didn't lie about the price, they always said it wouldn't surpass 250, and did it? No, it might be 250, but thats not surpass it.



Wrong, I know what I read. And yes, they lied. 



> Nintendo is revealing more of its plans for its next generation Wii gaming console. Nintendo senior managing editor Yoshihiro Mori has stated that the company plans to ship as many as six million Wii consoles between its Q4 2006 launch and March of 2007. The price of admission will be under $250 USD.
> 
> here



I know my facts and that's something I would never forget. I could care less about being forced to buy that crappy Wii sports titles. They can save that garbage.




> 250 isn't that bad for a bundle.



It's bad when they told you otherwise.And it's bad anytime your forced to buy other things you don't need or desire. In this case, Wii Sports.


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 14, 2006)

> I fricking bought a xbox360 controller and a charge and kit for like 40+ bucks


And what kind of controllers were they?


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> Wrong, I know what I read. And yes, they lied.



Miyamoto himself said it wouldn't surpass 250.
Whatever you reading, you need a new source


and about the Zelda thing.
Zelda is a LAUNCH title, pick it up when you pick up your system
and stop freaking out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

Actually MANY sites ( new york times etc) have stated it will not be no more than 250 ( even nintendo said this) not UNDER 249.99.

1 system, 1 game, 1 wii mote, 1 num chuch, 1 tv sensor bar, all cables ( even 480 p component cables) all for 249.99 and you do not need a blasted memory card until you fill up that 512 meg that is.

i mean ya i kinda expected it to be less but its not bad . heck japan gets it for 200. 

Reason why they added Wii sports is to get that non gamer basically jsut like how they added mario to all the NES packs for 249.99 back in the NES days. BUT DOES ANYONE REMEBER THAT?


guh this thread might get closed because of a few people well im off to class anyways.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> It's not horrible, but i must say it's pretty high for the lowest technology of all three systems. Your getting berly above XBOX level of graphics and xbox could be found for 80 bucks. I mean this does piss me off slightly and i wish it was 150-200 but 250 was my limit and i'll be picking it up...but if there is no region free i'll just wait till the summer.


Bullshit though, EA themselves said that the Wii can fight with the X360 in some ways and the latest newly announced games do look great


this was to be the best nintendo event ever, how fun is it

everybody lost the 200 dollar dream
EXPENSIVE controllers
fucking late release dates
Opera isn't free

and so on 

and wtf nintendo I don't want fucking wii sports im happy without it and give me a 200 dollar system


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> well, then, stop BITCHING.
> and don't buy it.
> 
> It really isn't that hard.


Oh but that didn't stop people from attacking sony. This statement just erase, it won't help, people will bitch cause they are pissed, just like they were for PS3, can't stop it.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm sorry people.
But honestly, this is a Wii thread, which obviously means its about the Wii.
& Yes, I'm not saying that its bad to debate, by all means do so.

But bitching about the price? Thats not debating, thats bitching.
If you don't like the price or whatever else it may be, then don't buy the system. Obiviously, you'd rather get another more expensive system for your collection.

Now, you know the price's of all the consoles.
Now its time for you, to make a choice and to stop complaining.
Because I'd rather not have another thread close.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

DeepThought said:
			
		

> And what kind of controllers were they?


Um the official wireless ones? the play and charge was like 15 bucks i think


----------



## Gracious Winter (Sep 14, 2006)

> Miyamoto himself said it wouldn't surpass 250.
> Whatever you reading, you need a new source
> 
> 
> ...



Who's freaking out ? your the one jumping on people who's bitching ?


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Um the official wireless ones? the play and charge was like 15 bucks i think



used or new?
Because were you bought it from could get in major trouble with
Microsoft if they are new and they sold them to you at that price.
[below the standard Microsoft price]
...nevermind.

This is a Wii thread.
Not a...other console thread.


Winter, I'm not freaking out.
Its just people are saying facts...that aren't facts.
If I was 'freaking out', you'd know.
I capitalise things so people will get the major point of the sentence at times, thats far from freaking out.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 14, 2006)

You guys atleast get it for 250$
I am going to get it for 300$+ and I am still not whining about it.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 14, 2006)

All I have to say about the graphics is this thread:


Also, 250 is great, I'm 100% pleased w/ it all. I wan'ted Wii sports anyway.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> I'm sorry people.
> But honestly, this is a Wii thread, which obviously means its about the Wii.
> & Yes, I'm not saying that its bad to debate, by all means do so.
> 
> ...


So why was everybody laughing at sony's price? so you were bitching too eh?  


Vegitto-kun has evolved into l337 xbox f4nb0y

god I wouldn't mind if I could just get the wii without wii sports


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

Whoa, i love nintendo people now syaing "Don't bitch about the price" When they the SAME people who bitched about PS3 and XBOX 360's price, give me a fuckin break.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Sep 14, 2006)

Well either way, the tension is high everywhere on the subject Nintendo right now. I think i'll take a break. Maybe that might change my outlook on this ordeal. 


But atleast I know for sure that im buying it a launch now. Im very happy to see that Region Free is in. That sends it above it's current value for me.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> So why was everybody laughing at sony's price? so you were bitching too eh?
> 
> 
> Vegitto-kun has evolved into l337 xbox f4nb0y
> ...



I've never been to the sony thread.
nor am I'm I buying one. haha.
I don't have 600.00 to shell out, since I have to attend school.

Wii sports sounds fun to me, but then again, I like those type of games, like the Warioware stuff.

And there are plenty of games at launch to pick from.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

im not saying do not argue about the price. but keep it at a mature lvl not a lvl where this thread will get closed =/



> Readers have almost certainly heard the news: Metroid Prime 3: Corruption has been delayed into next year. Not exactly the development we were all waiting to hear. However, we do have some spectacular news to report, too, which is that Retro Studios has become the first developer to prove the potential of the Wii-mote with first-person titles. Corruption was sometimes-clumsily controlled at E3 2006, but thanks to a new control method designed specifically for pros, that's no longer the case.
> 
> As we played a new single-level demo of the Prime 3 at Nintendo's Wii event in New York City, the game's designers came upon and told us that we absolutely needed to try the new "expert" control mode. They explained that they hoped it would satisfy our cravings for first-person maneuverability similar to a mouse and keyboard configuration in FPSs on the PC platform.
> 
> ...



  plus new gameplay vids etc.

off to class i go and thx winter for the region free link


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

Awww, poor Samus. ><


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 14, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Um the official wireless ones? the play and charge was like 15 bucks i think



So they... weren't motion sensetive then? ok


----------



## Gracious Winter (Sep 14, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> im not saying do not argue about the price. but keep it at a mature lvl not a lvl where this thread will get closed =/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



" Gasp " I didn't know you were interested in importing.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

DeepThought said:
			
		

> So they... weren't motion sensetive then? ok



of course they weren't, its an Xbox.
Please don't start unnecessary fights.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

Good job nintendo MORE bad news now metroid prime is delayed, fuck you nintendo just fuck you, you just fucked yourselv over


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Good job nintendo MORE bad news now metroid prime is delayed, fuck you nintendo just fuck you, you just fucked yourselv over



...please watch your language.
We have childern on these boards,
nor do I like having to read it.

& I'm glad Metriod for delayed if its going to look even better.
Next year isn't that far away, we are already in September.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

Great even MORE bad news, the wii doesn't play dvd's either =/

fucking hell the wii sucks ass


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> All I have to say about the graphics is this thread:
> 
> 
> Also, 250 is great, I'm 100% pleased w/ it all. I wan'ted Wii sports anyway.


Sorry that's bullshit. 
PS3 - Resistance

Wii - Metriod 

XBOX 360 - Bioshack


Wii got some nice graphics but it's not half the price of PS3 for nothing


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

thats why the ps3 costs pretty much like 500 dollars more.
I have no need for a bluray, nore do I want to spend that much.
I do need to, you know, live.

Vkun, all your doing is spamming now.

on a side note, I'm dislexic today or something.
I keep typing things backwards.


----------



## Aman (Sep 14, 2006)

The Wii will probably be released in Europe in the beginning of December/end of November, and Metroid Prime 3 will be delayed for next year, it's not that bad.

About people being pissed about Wii Sports being included, I understand that, I wouldn't buy it if it wasn't included, but you have to understand that Nintendo are aiming at a wider audience, and they just want to include that game to get that audience, you have to understand what they're thinking. And about the disappointment about the release date, all they said was last quarter 2006, it's not their fault that everyone was assuming it to be a few months earlier, so I don't get why people are blaming them for that.


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 14, 2006)

*Keep it in perspective:*

NES launched in 1985 at $200 

PlayStation launched in 1995 at US$ 299.00 
N64 launched in 1996 at $199


Playstation 2 launched in 2000 for 299.99 
Xbox launched in 2001 for US$299 
GameCube launched in 2001 for $199.99

Xbox 360 launched at $299 to $399
Playstation 3 launches at $499 or $599
Wii lanches at OMG $250

Nintendo has always kept it at $200  while everyone else jacks up their prices.  you really wanna make a federal case out of 50 bucks?


----------



## Kayo (Sep 14, 2006)

We were the people bitching about the PS3 and 360 because there is a friggin difference between 50 USD and 150/350 USD. 

Crazymtf, I said that the thread showed the graphical difference between GC/WII AND WII/360 LAUNCH GAMES. Learn reading before posting again.



			
				Kayo said:
			
		

> For those having problems to live with the Wii graphics aka GC=Wii  360>>>>>>Wii  boys
> 
> (You can see Wii getting compared with the best graphical GC games and Xbox 360 launch games)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

Cant I even say how crap I feel about the wii

I mean cutting out a DVD player because "most" people have one

wtf

Lets cut this all together all the bad news


250 bucks while everybody was hoping for 200= dissapointed fans
opera isn't free = dissapointed fans
fucking late launch = dissapointed fans
Metroid prime delayed = dissapointed fans
NO DVD player = dissapointed fans 


and it isn't even HD


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 14, 2006)

It's affordable

8 year olds with paper-routes across the world rejoice.


----------



## Aman (Sep 14, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Great even MORE bad news, the wii doesn't play dvd's either =/


That does kinda suck, although most people have DVDs at home already, as Nintendo pointed out. I'm not saying it's good news though.

And everyone are allowed to be disappointed when there are bad news about a system in my opinion, as long as they don't overdo it.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

region free= awesome.
250= awesome. better then 400, and 600.
metriod delayed? like I said, we are in september, the new year is already upon us.

& considering every other system I own has a dvd player, I'm alright with that.
Unless you really need like 7 dvd players.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd like everyone here to read this thread:

[Lunar] Ouran High School Host Club - 23


----------



## Kayo (Sep 14, 2006)

^ Good, that will make some people calm down I think. Thanks


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you Shroomsday. <3


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 14, 2006)

AW Snap!
It's teh schoolmarm!

*runs to jungle gym*

I apologize for my 360 "non-motion sensetive" controller baiting....


----------



## Aman (Sep 14, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I'd like everyone here to read this thread:
> 
> [Lunar] Ouran High School Host Club - 23


Thanks a lot for that!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

Booya I cant even show how dissapointed I am =D hooray for the mods


----------



## Aman (Sep 14, 2006)

Couldn't you just have answered me normally without cussing or flaming? You can express your disappointment in other ways.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

I have read worse things then "fuck" on this forum you know

Please for the love of god, a option to not include wii sports

I don't want that useless game


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 14, 2006)

Sell it for five bucks then


----------



## Kayo (Sep 14, 2006)

^ I agree


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

Wii sports is selling at 40.00 in Japan.
Sell it there. xD


----------



## Aman (Sep 14, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I have read worse things then "fuck" on this forum you know


Obviously, that doesn't mean you'll have to be the same way. I can understand your disappointment, just try to keep it civil.


> Please for the love of god, a option to not include wii sports
> 
> I don't want that useless game


If there were two bundles, casual gamers would probably buy the cheaper one, Nintendo want to show them what the Wii is all about, that's why they're including Wii Sports. And come on, is 250 dollars that bad? And I don't get why you're still complaining about the launch date when they did nothing wrong on that point.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

how can you sell a game that is included with every wii?


----------



## Aman (Sep 14, 2006)

I was wondering that too.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> *thats why the ps3 costs pretty much like 500 dollars more.*
> I have no need for a bluray, nore do I want to spend that much.
> I do need to, you know, live.
> 
> ...



Just wanted to point out your wrong, 500 dollers more? No...it's only 250 more or 350 matter the pack. 500 dollers more would be a 800 doller system. 

Anyway the Wii has been squashed for getting it with PS3. I'll pick it up in the summer when i SSBB comes.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

its also just waking up time for Dawn.
so my math is somewhat off.
All I know is I need money to buy food too. xD


----------



## Aman (Sep 14, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Anyway the Wii has been squashed for getting it with PS3. I'll pick it up in the summer when i SSBB comes.


Brawl will be released during the first quarter 2007.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

Then i'll get it in the early summer


----------



## Kayo (Sep 14, 2006)

Anyone have an idea when the One Piece game for Wii is getting released?

I don't know if someone posted this before, but just found it:
[Lunar] Ouran High School Host Club - 23


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2006)

The $250 price tag is what I expected so, it's not horrible nor fantastic news. Region free is what I've been waiting for <33
As for the DVD player (or lack thereof), I don't want another DVD player. I already have a DVD player as well as a PS2 and Xbox360. The last thing I need is another reason for a price hike =/

The only thing I want to know is when are pre-orders going to start because I'm sick and tired of calling EB and gamestop everyday >_<


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

Why pre-order its not like its gonna be sold out


----------



## Kayo (Sep 14, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Why pre-order its not like its gonna be sold out



I wish this was true.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

Kayo said:
			
		

> I wish this was true.


it wont be sold out

trust me


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 14, 2006)

Just because you wont buy one...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> it wont be sold out
> 
> trust me



Maybe not in your area, but I haven't seen a launch (PS2, Gamecube, XBOX, XBOX360, etc..) where it didn't sell out in my area. Plus it's during the holiday season. 

I pre-ordered the Xbox360 in August and the pre-orders were already sold out. I had to wait for the 2nd Shipment which came out in April.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

The X360 barely had any consoles ready for launch, wii has 4 million


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 14, 2006)

So where is everyone getting their Wii?
Standing in line?
Ordering from a website?
Mugging a small kid?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> The X360 barely had any consoles ready for launch, wii has 4 million




Still not sure about that. I like to play it safe. Plus, every single console I tried getting in the past has ben sold out in my area. Is the Wii suppose to be the trend breaker or something? Remember, none of the consoles (as far back as the Super NES has been available for me to get at launch) 

And I'm pre-ordering my Wii from Gamestop, since I did that with my other previous consoles v_v


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

DeepThought said:
			
		

> So where is everyone getting their Wii?
> Standing in line?
> Ordering from a website?
> Mugging a small kid?


Pick it up in the summer. Store, near me.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

Store just next to school

why the hell would I wait in line if there is no line O_o im not going to some HUGE mass brand store you know XD


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

^Same. But not pickin it up on launch so it don't matter


----------



## Kayo (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't know actually, will the wii cost the same at every store when it get's released? or do the stores set their own prices?
If they all cost the same I might aswell pre order it.
Otherwise I have to stay in line


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 14, 2006)

Wii in Europe at March 2007?



Not quite verified until the European conference tomorrow, but if it's true, congrats Europe, you're last on the boat again.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 14, 2006)

^ If this is true, I will stab myself with a knife.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

^LMAO, second ago he's like "Everybody love Wii" now "Stab myself" lmao


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

I will HATE nintendo


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Wii in Europe at March 2007?
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite verified until the European conference tomorrow, but if it's true, congrats Europe, you're last on the boat again.




I heard that as well. 

I'm not certain but doesn't Europe face a delayed launch for the PS3 as well? 

I'm pretty sure stores can't sell items for more than it's retail value or at an unreasonable price. 

Inidividual stores and/or chains can increase the price if they choose *simply by bundling the system with extra stuff like games and controllers, thus increasing the price*


----------



## Kayo (Sep 14, 2006)

I still love Nintendo, but I will get kinda pissed if that is true, but still it's only rumors so I'll wait untill tomorrow.

EDIT: thanks for answering my question Samatarou


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

Welp, Samatarou and me will get ours on time. xDDDD
I'll feel bad for Europe if thats true.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 14, 2006)

Nobody loves Europe


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

if they do this to europe i will lose all trust in nintendo


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

xDD I love Europe.
to an extend. <3

your still complaining Vkun? xD <3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> Welp, Samatarou and me will get ours on time. xDDDD
> I'll feel bad for Europe if thats true.




Yep, it's just one of those times where I'm glad I live in the U.S.

But I'm still mulling over whether to pre-order mines online from Gamestop/EB or go there myself >_<


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Yep, it's just one of those times where I'm glad I live in the U.S.
> 
> But I'm still mulling over whether to pre-order mines online from Gamestop/EB or go there myself >_<




haha. ACTUALLY I was thinking of going to Amazon. xD
I was going to preorder from Gamestop or something, but
I don't work there anymore so I can't discount it.  haha.

If anything, I think I'm going to Best Buy, since they have that year warranty business.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> xDD I love Europe.
> to an extend. <3
> 
> your still complaining Vkun? xD <3


If you think his complaining is bad you should of checked out the PS3 shit a few months back


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> haha. ACTUALLY I was thinking of going to Amazon. xD
> I was going to preorder from Gamestop or something, but
> I don't work there anymore so I can't discount it.  haha.
> 
> If anything, I think I'm going to Best Buy, since they have that year warranty business.




I hadn't even thought of Amazon, even though I order stuff from that site all the time. I just never bought anything videogame related *usually textbooks and DVDs*

When you say Bestbuy....do you mean going there in person and preordering or online?


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

well, I'm getting an amazon giftcard soon, so thats why I mentioned Amazon.
I think I might buy a Wii game on Amazon however, not the actual console.

I think I might preorder it online, since I don't really have a Best Buy really really close. I suppose I can go over there in person, if I wasn't as lazy as I am. xD

Most of the time, I don't like trusting the internet with my preorder.
Especially after working for Gamestop.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> xDD I love Europe.
> to an extend. <3
> 
> your still complaining Vkun? xD <3


How would you be if they suddenly told you that the wii wont come out untill march?   I overreacted before but this is serious shit


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

meh, I'd wait.
I have a very large amount of patience.
patience is a virtue you know. xD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah but not after being told that it would be released in 2006 since like ages @_@


----------



## Kayo (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't think Nintendo would do something this horrible, it would be like they are trying to tell us that they are not any different from Sony.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> well, I'm getting an amazon giftcard soon, so thats why I mentioned Amazon.
> I think I might buy a Wii game on Amazon however, not the actual console.
> 
> I think I might preorder it online, since I don't really have a Best Buy really really close. I suppose I can go over there in person, if I wasn't as lazy as I am. xD



The nearest BestBuy in my area is in the city of Aventura (211 street, Biscayne Blvd). I love going there, it's not really close to where I live >_<
I might just pre-order online because I hated taking time off from work or school just to pick it up at launch or keep calling the sotres to see when the shipment was suppose to arrive xDD



> Most of the time, I don't like trusting the internet with my preorder.
> Especially after working for Gamestop.



Now I'm getting worried about whether I should pre-order online =/


----------



## Shogun (Sep 14, 2006)

Europe get's shafted again, i know the european press conference is tomorrow, but i may as well say it now.


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 14, 2006)

My friend said that he ordered his PS2 online and it showed up the day after launch.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

Kayo said:
			
		

> I don't think Nintendo would do something this horrible, it would be like they are trying to tell us that they are not any different from Sony.


Except PS3 has a point to the delay, nintendo would just be asses.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 14, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Except PS3 has a point to the delay, nintendo would just be asses.



Yupp, that's true.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Except PS3 has a point to the delay, nintendo would just be asses.




I wasn't aware that Nintendo had already given a reason for the delay *if it turns out to be true*. 

I'd like to call out Nintendo once they've explained why there doing it (if they are delaying the shipments), but until then it's like solving a puzzle without all the pieces present.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't know, I wouldn't blame Nintendo for not getting Europe their stuff on time, I'd be more inclined to blame the manufacturer. xD

Its not like Miyamoto was like NO WII's TO EUROPE. WAHAHAHAH. xD

Samatarou, I've heard some crazy things about the preorders online and things that have happened. xD But, that doesn't happen to everyone, there are plenty of people I know that preordered and got everything on time. :3


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> I wasn't aware that Nintendo had already given a reason for the delay *if it turns out to be true*.
> 
> I'd like to call out Nintendo once they've explained why there doing it (if they are delaying the shipments), but until then it's like solving a puzzle without all the pieces present.


No i'm saying if it is delay they must come up with a good excuse because there technology isn't advance or nothing so i wanna see.


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 14, 2006)

Wait is Wii getting delayed or something?


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

it MIGHT be delayed in coming to Europe.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 14, 2006)

more like certainly, apparently the wii release is mirroring that of the DS, which means it should be expected in europe in march. Also, unlike sony, nintendo never said that it would do a world wide release. They aren't delaying anything.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

Shogun - But why delay it? It's stupid, there's no reason -_-


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> No i'm saying if it is delay they must come up with a good excuse because there technology isn't advance or nothing so i wanna see.



Exactly my point. They may have a valid reason. If the reason doesn't seem valid to you once you hear it, then that's fine. But to date they haven't stated a reason, so I'm withholding my judgement until then. 





			
				the hero complex said:
			
		

> I don't know, I wouldn't blame Nintendo for not getting Europe their stuff on time, I'd be more inclined to blame the manufacturer. xD
> 
> Samatarou, I've heard some crazy things about the preorders online and things that have happened. xD But, that doesn't happen to everyone, there are plenty of people I know that preordered and got everything on time. :3




Okay, I'll most likely preorder online moreso for the convience factor. As long as I get my shipment within a week of the launch date then I'm fine  





> Its not like Miyamoto was like NO WII's TO EUROPE. WAHAHAHAH. xD



I wouldn't be so sure he wouldn't be laughing...xDDD

*hates double negatives*


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 14, 2006)

If this information is true, then I have to buy it in April. Nintendo might do what they did with N64 and realease it late 2007, but I doubt that.

They are not delaying it, it's coming out in America/ Asia first.


----------



## Lspeyer (Sep 14, 2006)

Lots of info on Resident Evil Wii at   Almost all of the past charachters are back. This is shaping up to be almost more promising then RE5.



> expanding upon the past RE games
> The game will feature areas and characters from the past main games, excluding the spin-offs. The game will be divided in chapters according to the areas, and depending on the area, you will get to play as the respective characters. For example, control Jill/Chris for the 1st chapter (the Mansion chapter), or Claire/Leon for the 2nd chapter (RPD chapter). Needless to say, you'll play as Carlos/Jill in the 3rd chapter, and Ada/Leon in the 4th. Although the battle system will be quite similar to RE4, you will be able to use the Wiimote as the lightgun here. New events and dialogues will be added to explain the various questions and plotholes, but most importantly they will be there to explain the story gap between RE: CV and RE4, and how Umbrella got ended just like that.
> 
> Past areas such as RE1's mansion, RE2's RPD, RE3's Raccoon City, RE4's village will be updated/recreated using the power of Nintendo Wii. A large amount of scenes will be added, though its still unknown whether they'll be in CG. Needless to say, they'll be served to expand the story.
> ...


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 14, 2006)

Since you have changed the topic, can we some screenies =3


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

Lspeyer said:
			
		

> Lots of info on Resident Evil Wii at   Almost all of the past charachters are back. This is shaping up to be almost more promising then RE5.


More promising then RE5? We only seen a video, RE5 is a direct sequal to four, so it's still has more promise in terms of story.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 14, 2006)

Good good.  RE will be quite yummy then.



> I wouldn't be so sure he wouldn't be laughing...xDDD


If he were to laugh though, I'd rather have he laugh like Wario. XD

Anyway, regardless of all this, I'm happy I'm a gamer in America.  Here's to hoping they don't push it back in Europe though.  Iwata is going to be there himself for the conference tomorrow, so we'll see.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

meh, RE5 could totally sink though, depending on the actual story line and character. We don't know to much about it to say it has more promise.
sweet sweet Hunk with your neck crackin action. :3

L O L at Wario. xD


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 14, 2006)

OMGOMGOMG. Dunno if this has been discussed but look:



to play old Nintendo games you have to buy Wii points, wtf?! 

2000 = $20 (£11-15)

Also I didn't know that they pushed wii's launch to december >_>


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> meh, RE5 could totally sink though, depending on the actual story line and character. We don't know to much about it to say it has more promise.
> 
> L O L at Wario. xD


It can't sink cause it's a main RE, they never fail.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Sep 14, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> Also I didn't know that they pushed wii's launch to december >_>



*They didn't, Japan gets it Dec 2nd and the US gets it Nov 19.*


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

xD I don't know, a hella lot of people don't like RE: Zero.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> OMGOMGOMG. Dunno if this has been discussed but look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad news for nintendo hits again, that sucks


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> xD I don't know, a hella lot of people don't like RE: Zero.


This is true, very true. But i put zero with code vernica, lmao


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

what? They don't even compare.
Zero actually had a lot to do with one, and Rebecca was on RE1.
I personally really enjoyed Zero.

Code Veronica WAS a side game. heh.
and the graphics were horrible.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> what? They don't even compare.
> Zero actually had a lot to do with one, and Rebecca was on RE1.
> I personally really enjoyed Zero.
> 
> ...


I put them in "I didn't care for them" Kinda section. Then i put suvivior in waste of time. 1-2 =good. 3 = ok. Four = excellent.


----------



## Lspeyer (Sep 14, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> More promising then RE5? We only seen a video, RE5 is a direct sequal to four, so it's still has more promise in terms of story.



I agree, but the wii version concept sound good. The info we have now is much better then i hoped for. Hopefully they will add much to the storyline, and maybe it will be related to RE5 in some way. 

Heres a link for a picture:


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 14, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Bad news for nintendo hits again, that sucks



Depends. The Wii points is going to be good for me, because I only need it for N64. And That only costs 1,000 points and you get 2,000 with the wii.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 14, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> OMGOMGOMG. Dunno if this has been discussed but look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... it was already stated that you had to buy the games to play them way back in the day around E3 time.  Plus, unless you live in Japan, that date only applies to them.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I put them in "I didn't care for them" Kinda section. Then i put suvivior in waste of time. 1-2 =good. 3 = ok. Four = excellent.



meh.
Remade one was awesome. :3
They even had the running zombies.
I enjoyed Zero as much as I enjoyed one.
2 and 3, were alright.
2 was long, haha, and I don't like Jill that much so 3 wasn't my cup of tea.
4, IMO, was far to easy.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

Lspeyer said:
			
		

> I agree, but the wii version concept sound good. The info we have now is much better then i hoped for. Hopefully they will add much to the storyline, and maybe it will be related to RE5 in some way.
> 
> Heres a link for a picture:


Jea, i like the Wii game, can't wait for it. 

@Hero - Four was easy but by far best gameplay, IMO.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 14, 2006)

People have every right to complain on the price issue, they have done it at least a little with ever console so far this generation, so why is Wii exempt? Because Nintendo made it? Give me a break. It is at the very least kind of crappy what Nintendo did, and it also puts them at a very vunerable possition with the clossest competetior only fifty dollars away. It is obviously a chance they are willing to take, but they won't be getting my money too redily.

The Wii points thing isn't that bad, the Live marketplace has a similar thing that you have the option of doing, but I guess the key word is option, which Wii doesn't give you much of. People bashed Microsoft for putting out two bundles, well you know what? I would be elated if Nintendo took a lesson from them.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 14, 2006)

Kayo said:
			
		

> I hope you are sarcastic.


Why would I be sarcastic? I'm completely serious here.

I didn't expect this at all and me, personally I'm not satisfied.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

Ugh, like i thought...The Wii's controller will be the most expensive, considering the nunchuck is seperate...

60 bucks for just the one remote and nunchuk, stupid move to me...see how it plays out...and seems Wii60 is no longer the cheaper deal...but 250 is the cheapest...


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> People have every right to complain on the price issue, they have done it at least a little with ever console so far this generation, so why is Wii exempt? Because Nintendo made it? Give me a break. It is at the very least kind of crappy what Nintendo did, and it also puts them at a very vunerable possition with the clossest competetior only fifty dollars away. It is obviously a chance they are willing to take, but they won't be getting my money too redily.
> 
> The Wii points thing isn't that bad, the Live marketplace has a similar thing that you have the option of doing, but I guess the key word is option, which Wii doesn't give you much of. People bashed Microsoft for putting out two bundles, well you know what? I would be elated if Nintendo took a lesson from them.




o_0 why are you trying to start the arguing again?
& I agree that Wii points isn't that.
I like the market place on the 360, and if it runs the same,
I don't mind at all.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 14, 2006)

I was talking to a worker at game stop and I hear that it might be going for $179usd


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

Also,  2 days after the PS3 launch, i dont think thats a good idea at all...


----------



## Aman (Sep 14, 2006)

And I don't get why everyone are believing the Argos thing about pushing the European launch date to march, I doubt that it's true...

Although I'll probably kill Iwata if it is.


			
				BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> Ugh, like i thought...The Wii's controller will be the most expensive, considering the nunchuck is seperate...
> 
> 60 bucks for just the one remote and nunchuk, stupid move to me...see how it plays out...and seems Wii60 is no longer the cheaper deal...but 250 is the cheapest...


''Like you thought''? Didn't Nintendo say ages ago that their controller would probably be more expensive than the others? That price doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 14, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> Also,  2 days after the PS3 launch, i dont think thats a good idea at all...



Why? Im not expecting anything amazing from sony at all.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't know. 
Releasing after the PS3 might be a good or bad thing, depending the sales.
Its like when you go to a mall and buy this something that you really want for full price. Then like a week later, there is a similar product that basically has the same function, for a little bit less. You kind of kick yourself because you spent more money, but then you realize that they do the same thing, and your happy with either or.

I'm not saying the Wii is worse then the PS3, I'm saying that the decision is there to either buy the more expensive system, get blueray, a dvd player, and all the stuff, or the cheaper more affordable option of buying a Wii [which I am going to do] I perfer the games on the Wii and the new system of motion technology.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

400,000 will sell out by the time Wii even launches(taking into account that 900,000 PS2s sold out first day)...and out of everyone on this forum, nobody thought that Wii would have the most expensive controller, i speculated the (actually i got the numbers exactly right) that 40 and 20 would be the nunchuk and remote numbers but nobody believed me when i sai dit, they were all like

"no way Nintendo would price them that high"  i dont know where that post is...


----------



## Yosha (Sep 14, 2006)

What is the pricing on the ps3? Im going to by the wii before I touch a ps3. Not only is a great price but if your a fan of nes, snes you would be going with the wii.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 14, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> o_0 why are you trying to start the arguing again?
> & I agree that Wii points isn't that.
> I like the market place on the 360, and if it runs the same,
> I don't mind at all.


I wasn't trying to start an argument up at all  it just seemed like some people were making it out to where people didn't have the right to complain, which they do. Some people are seriously bothered by the price, and if they want to complain they should be allowed to, I don't remember seeing "no complaining" in the amended department rules. While the price may be fine for you, alot of people were expecting something else, and are dissapointed (probably for the first time since the name change ) with the way Nintendo is doing, and this is myself included. I am really not trying to incite anything, I am mearly stickingup for peoples right be upset (for the time being at least, I am sure I will get over it eventually), don't take it the wrong way 

I like the marketplace too, I don't have a creditcard, so I buy points anyway, so it is really buisness I usually for me, I don't see anything wrong with Nintendo doing that 

I was thinking, if Nintendo will have shipped 4 million by the turn of the new year, how could they _not_ launch in Europe this year? That is a really large number, especially for the December launch date in Japan.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> 400,000 will sell out by the time Wii even launches(taking into account that 900,000 PS2s sold out first day)...and out of everyone on this forum, nobody thought that Wii would have the most expensive controller, i speculated the (actually i got the numbers exactly right) that 40 and 20 would be the nunchuk and remote numbers but nobody believed me when i sai dit, they were all like
> 
> "no way Nintendo would price them that high"  i dont know where that post is...



I don't know.
I know I certainly won't have an extra 600.00 to drop on the first day the PS3 comes out.


----------



## Aman (Sep 14, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> 400,000 will sell out by the time Wii even launches(taking into account that 900,000 PS2s sold out first day)...and out of everyone on this forum, nobody thought that Wii would have the most expensive controller, i speculated the (actually i got the numbers exactly right) that 40 and 20 would be the nunchuk and remote numbers but nobody believed me when i sai dit, they were all like
> 
> "no way Nintendo would price them that high"  i dont know where that post is...


If the PS3 will sell out then I don't see why it matters.

Then that's someone who didn't know what they were talking about, the controller is what the Wii is all about (if you don't look at the games), and Nintendo said that it would be more expensive than the other controllers because of the new technology. Makes sense.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 14, 2006)

well like most people I think I could care less about the damn controller, since you can just plug in a regular one. I cannot see myself swinging and pulling motions like such.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

Shield of Achilles said:
			
		

> What is the pricing on the ps3? Im going to by the wii before I touch a ps3. Not only is a great price but if your a fan of nes, snes you would be going with the wii.




400,000 PS3s at the price of 600 will be gone in two days...it makes sense considering PS2 sold out in a day with 900,000 and not to mention that even though tis not a world launch, PS3 has no region coding, that means the whole world can buy it off Amazon/best buy/ what have you...

all im saying is its not a good idea at all...its a bad idea because, think of it like if you were selling an Ipod off brand(PS is ipod of games as of right now, be honest with yourselves)

say it had all the features(which Wii doenst anyway) of the Ipod you are putting it up against, but its 100 bucks less..

you know that the Ipod will release on Nov.17, would you, in all honesty release your non Ipod two days after a real Ipod?


----------



## Aman (Sep 14, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I wasn't trying to start an argument up at all  it just seemed like some people were making it out to where people didn't have the right to complain, which they do. Some people are seriously bothered by the price, and if they want to complain they should be allowed to, I don't remember seeing "no complaining" in the amended department rules. While the price may be fine for you, alot of people were expecting something else, and are dissapointed (probably for the first time since the name change ) with the way Nintendo is doing, and this is myself included. I am really not trying to incite anything, I am mearly stickingup for peoples right be upset (for the time being at least, I am sure I will get over it eventually), don't take it the wrong way
> 
> I like the marketplace too, I don't have a creditcard, so I buy points anyway, so it is really buisness I usually for me, I don't see anything wrong with Nintendo doing that


It's okay for you to say that the price bothers you as long as you can take the responses (I'm not meaning that you're not handeling it right now), you should know to which posts it was directed at. There's nothing wrong with what you're doing right now for example, as long as you accept the answers.



> I was thinking, if Nintendo will have shipped 4 million by the turn of the new year, how could they _not_ launch in Europe this year? That is a really large number, especially for the December launch date in Japan.


I'm not getting why everyone are trusting that source either.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

where is the source on the ps3 not having region coding?
I didn't see it. ><


----------



## Yosha (Sep 14, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> 400,000 PS3s at the price of 600 will be gone in two days...it makes sense considering PS2 sold out in a day with 900,000 and not to mention that even though tis not a world launch, PS3 has no region coding, that means the whole world can buy it off Amazon/best buy/ what have you...
> 
> all im saying is its not a good idea at all...



now that we are on the topic of ps3 I heard something that sounded like bullshit to me. Is it true about the serial codes on the back of the discs or is it some bullshit lie.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

It was said a long long long long time ago...i dont know the actual source, i just listend to it...

eyeshield 21 FC


----------



## Yosha (Sep 14, 2006)

Im rather hoping that its not true...


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

oh, so you don't know if its true?
I haven't heard ANY real news saying the PS3 was region free in the least.
Sony doesn't usually do that region free stuff.
I mean, hell, the psp isn't even region free, when the DS was. ><


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> where is the source on the ps3 not having region coding?
> I didn't see it. ><



It was strongly supported as it gives Sony the pure go ahead to sue people who make modchips.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

eyeshield 21 FC



no, the posts a long time ago that said games could only be run on your PS3 was a false rumor...and i didnt mean to get on the PS3 in this thread...its just i think its a really dumb idea to release 2 days after the industry leader in the launch window...

PSP is region free...UMD movies arent...which because porn wasnt allowed is why it was a destroyed format...Sony needs the porn industry for Blu-ray...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes the PS3 will be region-free. It's been announced for a while. Also it will sell out, it's the PS3 and even if it costs alot lets be serious, Sony has alot of fans willing to buy the system. It might not be you but surely you aren't everyone, no offfense. 

The Wii will probably sell great too. I'm just disappointed with what was announced. I expected better.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

thanks for the source. ><
yeah, I was just thinking if the ps3 was region free I could finally
run my PAL ps2 games on there. xDDDDD

Kyuubi, I'm fully aware of the fan base Sony has, I worked in a gamestore.
I'm saying that people that have families to support, have to go to college and pay for it, and just the average person, usually doesn't have 600.00 to drop on a ps3 on launch, thats all I'm saying.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2006)

The US land appears to be getting the majority of the Wii consoles, so it seems sort of smart, as it will effortlessly outnumber how many PS3's would be availible in the US.


----------



## Aman (Sep 14, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Yes the PS3 will be region-free. It's been announced for a while. Also it will sell out, it's the PS3 and even if it costs alot lets be serious, Sony has alot of fans willing to buy the system. It might not be you but surely you aren't everyone, no offfense.


I agree with that. 



> The Wii will probably sell great too. I'm just disappointed with what was announced. I expected better.


That's okay, and there's nothing wrong with saying it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I wasn't trying to start an argument up at all  *it just seemed like some people were making it out to where people didn't have the right to complain, which they do.* Some people are seriously bothered by the price, and if they want to complain they should be allowed to, I don't remember seeing "no complaining" in the amended department rules. While the price may be fine for you, alot of people were expecting something else, and are dissapointed (probably for the first time since the name change ) with the way Nintendo is doing, and this is myself included. I am really not trying to incite anything, I am mearly stickingup for peoples right be upset (for the time being at least, I am sure I will get over it eventually), don't take it the wrong way



When did that occur? 

All I said was that I didn't care either way, (good or bad in regard to the stated price). I don't recall seeing anyone policing people's thoughts on the Wii prices.  I've seen people say it's not so bad compared to earlier launcehs and so forth but that's just someone's statement.

You have every right to complain about the price, just like everyone else can say positive things about it. Hopefully no one is trying to dictate what another person can say or feel in this section (outside of flaming and bashing).


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 14, 2006)

Btw, was it announced how much games will cost? Zelda: Twilight Princess mainly.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2006)

I think 50 bucks


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

50 eh? 
thats not TOO bad. ><


----------



## Aman (Sep 14, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Btw, was it announced how much games will cost? Zelda: Twilight Princess mainly.


First partist games will cost 50 dollars.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 14, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> First partist games will cost 50 dollars.



Good pricing...eh?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm definately going to get it, I hope my money calculations have come through right. I think I can squeeze it out.

The only Wii game I'll be playing for a while but surely it will probably be one of my most played games. I just need Zelda and I'm set for a good while. $50 isn't bad, good price.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 14, 2006)

Same for me since Im looking to get both systems, I will only have enough money to get two games...sad but im sure it will last me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> Also,  2 days after the PS3 launch, i dont think thats a good idea at all...



why would it be bad? Sony is expecting only 500k shipments for launch( 400k in north america and 100k in japan) and nintendo said to have 4 million by the end of december . so nintendo has nothing to worry about. plus you all forget that we "hardcore" gamers are not what nintendo is trying to grab with this console.

about the controllers um i kidna figured they would be expensive they do have alot of amazing things jammed into that thing.

as for graphics we are allready getting titles getting pushed better than what Xbox can do. ( madden Wii for expample if you guys read the article i posted) so can you picture what we will see later down the road? true it wont be as amazing as ps3/360 but i much rather drop down 300 bucks and have 2 games ( 1 game allready comes with it) than spend 400,500, or 600 on a console. 

Yes the price is debateable i myself was expecting 200 and im partially right hence japan has it for 200. But this 250 price has been done before by nintendo ( aka NES double pack )


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

because if 500k buy a PS3 in the 2 days that the PS3 is out, thats 500K less theat'll buy the Wii...plus, the hype generated for PS3 launch may overshadow that of the Wii, the huge news coming out after the PS3 launch could overshadow that of the Wii's. its not a good idea is all im saying...


----------



## Aman (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah, I like the price too, KN. ^^

And about the price, there are two ways of looking at it, if there would two bundles, there would be a choice, and if you only wanted one or two games with your Wii, the cheaper one would be the best one to buy. But, and I believe I stated this before in this thread, Nintendo want to get their message out, they want the casual gamers to get what the Wii is all about. It's that simple, really. I don't think they care that much about the small extra money they'll make, I think they care about how much they'll make *eventually*, if they succeed.


----------



## Aman (Sep 14, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> because if 500k buy a PS3 in the 2 days that the PS3 is out, thats 500K less theat'll buy the Wii...plus, the hype generated for PS3 launch may overshadow that of the Wii, the huge news coming out after the PS3 launch could overshadow that of the Wii's. its not a good idea is all im saying...


The gamers that have no problem with spending 600 dollars on a console and still want a Wii won't have that big of a problem to buy the Wii with their PS3. And a majority of the gamers I've talked to are buying the 360 or/and the Wii first, then they'll wait for the price on the PS3 to drop, so I don't see why this move was so bad for Nintendo.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

Because its never a good idea to release something after a similar product in any industry that close together, especially after the competitons...


----------



## Aman (Sep 14, 2006)

So when do you think it would be smart? A month before? A month after?


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 14, 2006)

I am slightly disappointed that it's $250 instead of $200 (or even $150 ;3).  But it is still a very acceptable price.  $50 per game is win.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> So when do you think it would be smart? A month before? A month after?




at least a week before or after, preferrebly before, especially if you are considering to launch a tile near your competition...


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 14, 2006)

I understand people may have been expecting a lower price, but Nintendo never said it would be any lower, they just said it wouldn't go above $250. They have completely followed up with what they have said.

Also, I dunno where your getting this from vege, but the opera browser comes pre-installed on the wii, and aslong as you have WiFi in your house, then you can use it, for free (except for the cost of your internet ofcourse).

Pushing back Metroid doesn't hurt at all, I'd rather have a good finalized game  a few months later than one that was rushed.

I want Wii Sports. Anyone who doesn't well...then you're not going to like the Wii. Wii sports is what the Wii is all about, it showcases what the new controller(s) can do, and heck it'll be really fun. Also, I haven't heard anything official on the Euro launch, or that even if Wii sports will be included w/ the Euro launch.

Hmm price of the controllers, I can't say I wouldn't want them to be cheaper, but hell they have alot to them, so I can understand the price. Honestly PS3 controllers will be more expensive because of their motion-sensing aswell.

Release date, the 19th is 100% fine with me, and those who say it got "pushed back" are 100% wrong. Nintendo NEVER EVER said specificly when it would launch, only that it would be 4th Quarter '06.

And last but not least, somebody said it wouldn't be HD, well the Wii WILL be HD, that has been known for quite some time.

Anyway, I'm 100% pleased with everything that has been announced. I was prepared for 250, I was prepared for expensive controllers, so I'm absolutely fine with everything that has happened.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 14, 2006)

Wait the Wii is being held of too March for people in Europe? Dam that sucks for me 2 cancelations screwing up my plans big time now.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 14, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Wait the Wii is being held of too March for people in Europe? Dam that sucks for me 2 cancelations screwing up my plans big time now.



that does suck horribly...


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 14, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Wait the Wii is being held of too March for people in Europe? Dam that sucks for me 2 cancelations screwing up my plans big time now.






			
				Shield of Achilles said:
			
		

> that does suck horribly...



Not confirmed yet guys.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Sep 14, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> I am slightly disappointed that it's $250 instead of $200 (or even $150 ;3).  But it is still a very acceptable price.  $50 per game is win.



yeah. for what it offers, i personally dont think its a very good price. i mean, it's not very nexgen. but i mean, its different and the 50 dollar games do appeal to me. I really wanna get the PS3 but the 70 dollar range per game is a huge turn off....


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

^^60 bucks for games has been confirmed...as for right now, they could go down later on in the life of the system...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> ^^60 bucks for games has been confirmed...as for right now, they could go down later on in the life of the system...




thats from one company and they mentioned thats at FIRSt because it was only so  much bit of money for the development of the game. meaning that the more development money that goes into the game the higher price the game will be. I belive i posted about this in the sony thread and does not belong here so i will stop at that.  plus third partys can make up the game price as they wish they do not need to lisen to the comapny on that matter.


If we did not get Wii sports with the package then i would be a little more upset but we get a game and a num chuk + wii mote . true the system is not "next gen" its more so of a "new gen" with crazy controls but still very nice visuals so i can see fit why its 250.

plus im sure this package deal will not be forever i think they will result to taking it out after a year and price the system at 200 ( what japans price is)


as for europe well i hope thats not true because all you guys have right now is DS /360 nothing wrong with that and DS has been going mad over there the past couple of months . But ya hopefully its not true.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> I understand people may have been expecting a lower price, but Nintendo never said it would be any lower, they just said it wouldn't go above $250. They have completely followed up with what they have said.
> 
> Also, I dunno where your getting this from vege, but the opera browser comes pre-installed on the wii, and aslong as you have WiFi in your house, then you can use it, for free (except for the cost of your internet ofcourse).
> 
> ...


I read it in a news statement by some nintendo VP saying that opera must be bought with "wii-points"(how original)

Ooooh booya 480p is really HD o___O


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

50 dollers for first party, so is XBOX 360's, how about 3rd party? I refuse to pay 60 for those graphics...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

your not paying for the graphics your paying for the game... i payed 65 for Chrono Trigger and guess what that game rocked but graphics eh.


3rd partys have stated that there games will be 49.99  ( mavel alliance, Madden , ubisoft games etc)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> 50 dollers for first party, so is XBOX 360's, how about 3rd party? I refuse to pay 60 for those graphics...


wtf xbox360 games are like 59.99 -64.99 euro here


can anybody show me a pic of the wii pack I saw it before but i cant find it


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

..a normal new game usually costs 50-60 dollars now.
I don't quite understand the problem.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

yeah, at FIRST meaning that it could go either way...as in lower


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

to a point yes but  chad considering the development costs for many other games are said to be higher than spider man 3 =/


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

that doesnt mean that the dev costs are a lot more than on 360...


----------



## Gracious Winter (Sep 14, 2006)

> I want Wii Sports. Anyone who doesn't well...then you're not going to like the Wii. I want Wii Sports. Anyone who doesn't well...then you're not going to like the Wii. Wii sports is what the Wii is all about, it showcases what the new controller(s) can do, and heck it'll be really fun.



That's quite a heavy assumption you made there. I have no desire to play Wii sports, and yet, I was just as excited about the Wii. Also, it won't showcase everything possible with the Wii-mote either way. So it's certainly not essential enough to pass judgements on the Wii's appeal factor.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

I just wached the new Trailer for Red steel and they show great sword fights and much more ( gernade throwing etc)



and winter to answer your question before ( i was at class) ya i was waiting for Region Free because im going ot get alot of anime games and other stuff from japan for Wii.



o ya they  also have this video for the wii channels and interface a must SEE


----------



## Porygon (Sep 14, 2006)

Graphics don't make a game good.......

BTW Kirby, Donkey Kong Bongo Blast and Super Paper Mario moves to Wii

Was that already posted?...


What games are you getting for launch?

I'm going to buy Trauma Center and The Legend of Zelda (With right-handed Link....)


----------



## Hylian (Sep 14, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> 50 dollers for first party, so is XBOX 360's, how about 3rd party? I refuse to pay 60 for those graphics...



im pretty sure wii's third party games are gonna be $50 also since it's graphics are not as good, and they're easier to make

but i know that zelda will be $60, but that game has been in development for a looong time, and it probably costed alot to make that game

i'd pay $100+ for zelda, but for any other game more than $50 is alot for me..


----------



## Gracious Winter (Sep 14, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> I just wached the new Trailer for Red steel and they show great sword fights and much more ( gernade throwing etc)
> 
> 
> 
> and winter to answer your question before ( i was at class) ya i was waiting for Region Free because im going ot get alot of anime games and other stuff from japan for Wii.



Im not so happy about it now, after giving it some thought. I forgot that Bleach was an 3rd Party title. Most companies are probably so use to it, that many of them will continue the region locking process--which could also be for other various reasons; Mostly financial reasons, to continue such a greedy tactic.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

Red Steel looks a bit better than it did at E3...but im fucking tired of these gay trailers where they are jumping everywhere...

The Wii Interface looks pretty good, but the Mii's are underwhelming at best...


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 14, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I read it in a news statement by some nintendo VP saying that opera must be bought with "wii-points"(how original)
> 
> Ooooh booya 480p is really HD o___O



I haven't read that anywhere, but it could indeed be a possibility, as far as I've heard its free though.

And yes.. 480p is HD. But honestly, why should it matter if the game is in HD as long as it's fun? I really don't understand people's obsession with graphics.


Also @ _Winter_
It may not be a complete show of what the Wii-mote can do, but its alot of very fun things the Wii-mote can do. I can understand if you don't like sports, but even if you didn't (hell I hate golf) I still think they would be fun games to play, expecially w/ friends and family. I'm not saying omg you must like Wii Sports to like the Wii, but they are a pretty good definition of it's motion capabilites, and I think they will be very fun.

Another thing, someone said Zelda would be $60. I belive nintendo specifically stated all its Wii games would be $50, so unless it comes w/ something extra then I don't see it costing $60.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 14, 2006)

> Graphics don't make a game good.......
> 
> BTW Kirby, Donkey Kong Bongo Blast and Super Paper Mario moves to Wii
> 
> ...



It's true that graphics don't make the game but it makes it a lot better.

Occarina of time for expample, that game the graphics by our standards is sub standard but to me it is one of the greatest games. Now if the game had better graphics like GC level graphics it would be rated that much higher.

It's hard to explain a balance is cool, with the Wii I guess it is powerful enough to get the job done so from that point I am cool, put it this way the visuals I am not looking for but the actual gameplay. Having nice graphics adds to the game.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 14, 2006)

480i is the standard of all TVs, not 480p.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

> While a number of high-definition television standards have been proposed or implemented on a limited basis, the current HDTV standards are defined as 1080 active interlaced or progressive lines, or 720 progressive lines, using a 16 : 9 aspect ratio in ITU-R BT.709.



480p isnt HDTV yo...


also, graphics definitely make a game better, OoT might stillb e good because of the gameplay, but the graphics were great when it released...if it had released with say, Bubsy 3d graphics, i doubt half of you would've gotten it when you did....now you may say you would have back then, but you are what, 7 years older now, no sir you would have prolly trashed it...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 14, 2006)

Well with OoT time I was too young to understand it when it first came out considering my cous wouldn't explain it to me either. I played it on the GC. It was a good game and I played it probably 2003/2004.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

but you knew what to expect...i mean say if the released TW with OoT graphics on Wii for 50, id tell em to shove that game up their ass...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

Graphics matter, as do AI and Enviroments. ONLINE is big for me now, somthing Wii will fail in, gameplay hopefully will be good.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

Well that's pretty fuckin weak, they get to pick? W-A-C-K. And graphics do make up for part of the game. Four swords got shited on for those graphics


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

true, nobody bought four swords, main reasonw as probably graphics, that and the gay connectivity thing...sure it was fun(rented it) but its jsut not that plausible getting 4 friends together with GBAs all the time...which was another reason Crystal Chronicles wasnt that good...


----------



## Porygon (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, they matter, but not way to freaking much to think about buying a game  for some quantity of money or not depending on them. You pay for the development of the game, the gameplay, and of course, the graphics, but if you are going to pay for a game, it's for it's main reason: the gameplay, I'm sure about it, that's why are they called games, not graphics, when you are playing do you really care about what you see? When I play I just get to much into the game that I forget if I'm playing a NES or an X-Box 360 because I'm having fun and that's thanks to the gameplay......

I mean, there are games from the NES/SNES/GENESIS generation that kicks the ass of some hyper realistic graphics games....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

Um no it did not, it fit the game really well and it got high reveiw scores. Graphics do not make a Game. This is why Marvel VS Capcom and many other games like Veiwtiful joe etc.  This is another reason why Chrono Trigger is still considered one of the best RPG games of all time out pacging "high end" graphic RPGS.

wEll im not giong ot argue about it just some people understand it and some do not  *shurgs*


*EDIT*



> Third-Parties Got Nothing but Love for Wii
> You've heard Nintendo's spiel. Now hear what other publishers think about the console that's just crazy enough to work.





> September 14, 2006 - When the Wii launches November 19, it will enjoy more third-party support than any console launch in recent memory. Publishers seem to love how easy the system is to develop for, and they like the plan of action Nintendo is taking (no small part of which is ensnaring more customers for them). Below are statements from third-parties who are busy readying games for the launch of the little Wii that could.
> 
> "I believe the Wii will attract new and casual gamers to the world of interactive entertainment. It's a fun, easy and economical system that will become a bridge to gaming for mainstream audiences. At EA, we are putting more support behind the Wii than any Nintendo hardware launch since the Super NES."
> - Larry Probst, Chairman and CEO, Electronic Arts
> ...


----------



## Porygon (Sep 14, 2006)

Third party also say a lot of good things for GameCube and in the end they didn't release any games xD


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

may have gotten good reviews, but it was a flop at retail, where it counts...


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 14, 2006)

I'll be sad if my Naruto/Bleach GC game's don't work on the Wii.
I guess I'll just have to stick to my Freeloader and gamecube for that. T-T


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

Porygon said:
			
		

> Third party also say a lot of good things for GameCube and in the end they didn't release any games xD



they hardly went to this lvl with GC aka the praise, the games they are releaseing etc. I remeber that launch and the lead up to it . it was defintly not as big as this.

plus 25 launch titles? holy hell!! IMO and 30 + VC games at launch and 10 per month? and plus 07 is looking really strong as well. 

but i  want them to talk about the other channels for Wii because they only talked about the Mii channel and Photo / video channel and they where going ot show more but the video ended  so i hope ign does an update soon.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 14, 2006)

i don't know if this has been posted, but here's the possible boxart
for wii games



and here's some new zelda wii pics  


looks like the dark nut from windwaker

u can see that it says 'dig' and 'sense' there

is that the hyrule field map? its HUGE 

link


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

not what i heard...you mean Link to the Past with four swords?

i heard a month after its released they had alreway stopped production...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

nice pics i also like the box art .

ya that field map from that pic is pretty big.


----------



## Porygon (Sep 14, 2006)

Link has his sword on the right hand..... Weird

He was always a lefty...


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Sep 14, 2006)

Alright! its launching on a sunday!!!


----------



## Deadmon (Sep 14, 2006)

So I just got fully updated today ... (watched the video and what not...)
Everything seems alright with me, when Nintendo mentioned under $250, my first guess was $249.99, so I had that prepared for a bit...but the $60 controllers threw me off. Then the fact that I have to buy it in Canadian dollars so...

Still high hopes though! (FEWii FTW)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

its 40 bucks for the Wii mote alone ( which i kinda figured would sell sepeartly )

here is stuff aobut zelda 



> Twilight Princess Slips
> The GameCube's last hurrah will now arrive later than its Wii counterpart.
> by Micah Seff
> 
> ...





> Link Is All Right
> New videos show the hero of Hyrule in action. No lefties allowed!
> by Mark Bozon
> 
> ...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

yeah, but some games require the nunchuk, so basically you shelling out 20 bucks extra just for a cheap add on...


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Sep 14, 2006)

It's on a sunday so that means I cxan pick it up early (hopefully) and play it all day! Now i was kinda shocke \to hear $250, but including Wii sports makes it worth it!  thank you nintendo!!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

What are these 25 launch titles?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 14, 2006)

There are many bro, but the ones we mostly want here are:

Bleach
Zelda Twilight Princess
Super Smash bros Brawl
Red Steel
Excite Truck


I dunno about Excite Truck, look sweird, but the rest are gonna rock.

Especially super smash bros.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 14, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> ..a normal new game usually costs 50-60 dollars now.
> I don't quite understand the problem.


The problem I have with it is the same problem I have with the system cost. Wii games are about half as expensive to develope, and they aren't on blu-ray, so there is no reason to make them more expensive than the past generation unless they were just trying to take advantage of us (similar to the Wii price itself).


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

Shion said:
			
		

> There are many bro, but the ones we mostly want here are:
> 
> Bleach
> Zelda Twilight Princess
> ...


I said launch. Bleach/Super Smash are not on the Launch...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

well it took 15 million dollars for Red Steel . I think that is a heafty number and 50 dollars is quite normal.

Developers on 360 are afaird to even push beyond 60 dollars though some are at 70 and those high priced games do not sell ( the collectors edition of Oblivion sold much lower than the 60 dollar game)  

About the cost of the system i went over that in detail and made good sense out of it.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 14, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> The problem I have with it is the same problem I have with the system cost. Wii games are about half as expensive to develope, and they aren't on blu-ray, so there is no reason to make them more expensive than the past generation unless they were just trying to take advantage of us (similar to the Wii price itself).




Well nintendo said NONE of their games will go over 50. I assume they could for a special edition, but for the games itself I doubt any will ever go over 50. Third parties could do more if they wanted, but I doubt they will.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

Launch titles anyone?


----------



## slimscane (Sep 14, 2006)

I saw you try and make sense of it, but just using retail prices as your guides will never convince me, it is like saying $100 of the DS price comes soley from the WiFi. They are charging, comparitivly, more than the other companies, based on the price it is to make them. Wii games cost less to develope than some _xbox_ games, and I would like you to find me 1 normal xbox game that sells for 60. Other companies are willing to take a big loss on thier consoles to get a large user base, why can't Nintendo too? Probably because they think they don't have to. And it sucks, because they are probably right. 

edit: I think I got confused, for some reason I thought I read someone saying that some Wii games would cost 60, if it is just fifty then I don't really have any complaints.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 14, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Launch titles anyone?



Crazy I'll try and find you a list, once I do it'll be posted here.


----------



## Cyclone248i (Sep 14, 2006)

Link is switching hands in TP to satisfy all those stupid right-handed people out there.............
On a lighte note THE TRUE COUNTDOWON BEGINSS HERE I'm going to start a countddown of the days left starting tomorrow


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

Wii games cost 50 USD. ( First party, 3rd party games they can make there own prices but many have stated allready that they will be 49.99)

the DS reason why that costs so much is because there package a touch screen ( those are not cheap)   there is a decent amount of tech in Wii that makes it cost enough plus the fact a 40 dollar game is in there on top of it 60 dollar controller as well. Minus the game its basically 200 bucks ( which is what the japan price is ) so really i do not see why your questioning it to much.

of course i did at first and i wanted it cheaper but i see why they did it and sadly i have to accept it.


as for the launch titles there is no confirmation well full list i should say only the list that we allready know ( the 19 games that was mentioned at E3)


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

What are the 19 games? Sorry i mean this launch is suppose to be top notch yet i see no top notch games besides zelda which im getting on GC.


----------



## -Bakkun- (Sep 14, 2006)

why did he have to switch hands... im left handed


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

GC's zelda comes out December 11th.

and you do not need to switch your hands cause link did


----------



## slimscane (Sep 14, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> of course i did at first and i wanted it cheaper but i see why they did it and sadly i have to accept it.


That is the most valid thing that I think could be said on the issue 

My brother will be getting it, so it looks like I am in the clear for now! =D


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> *GC's zelda comes out December 11th.*
> 
> and you do not need to switch your hands cause link did


Not like i'm getting the Wii before that anyway


----------



## Deadmon (Sep 14, 2006)

Just noticed the hand-switch...there goes one of the cool things about Link..a lefty. D:


^ has launch titles listed..


----------



## Nexas (Sep 14, 2006)

Don't know if anyone has posted this yet, and I'm too lazy to see if anyone has.

So Wii sports comes prepackaged. Smart move Nintendo.


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow, cool article.  Has any of you guys checked out the article on Gamespot?  Its pretty interesting about the Wii, then agian anythings interesting in a 2hr class of Comp. Graphics


----------



## slimscane (Sep 15, 2006)

Is the wii launching in white and black?


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 15, 2006)

I heard its only coming in white right now over to that states. T-T

[I have no idea why I am awake. xDD]


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 15, 2006)

Straight from Kaplan's mouth... *Wii is region free.*


----------



## FFLN (Sep 15, 2006)

Okay, so was there any ACTUAL information posted between pages 83 and 93 that aren't already on large game sites, such as Gamespot and IGN? I got tired of sifting through the crap.

Region-free? Nice. Wii-Sports? Nice. No DVD? No problem. Mii channel? Nice. Interesting impletation? Very nice.

Now... will the wireless adapter be available in stores or will it only be available on Nintendo's site...?


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 15, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Straight from Kaplan's mouth... *Wii is region free.*




omgosh.
How exciting.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 15, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> I heard its only coming in white right now over to that states. T-T
> 
> [I have no idea why I am awake. xDD]


 really? My brother isn't going to like that. Oh well though.

I am awake studying, Woot for region free! =D


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 15, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> really? My brother isn't going to like that. Oh well though.
> 
> I am awake studying, Woot for region free! =D



I want a darker coloured one myself. 
studying? aw.  I'm sorry.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 15, 2006)

honestly i had black systems for the longest time. I need a bright White system ( apple look) for my living room so white for me!


----------



## slimscane (Sep 15, 2006)

Haha, yeah, my brother wanted the black one, thinks the white is a tad to fiminine with the baby blue led, I'd have to agree, but it still looks cool.

It's alright, it is a vocabulary quiz, but I don't have class untill ten.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2006)

Porygon said:
			
		

> Graphics don't make a game good.......
> 
> BTW Kirby, Donkey Kong Bongo Blast and Super Paper Mario moves to Wii
> 
> ...


The X360 made me respect graphics, games like enchanted arms would be less impressive and immersingthingy(cant spell the word for shit XD) if it has PS one graphics


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 15, 2006)

i have no class on FRIDAYS! WOOT!

anyways just to let people know there is a game that will have a pack in Wii controller and be under 50 bucks.



> As for the controller pricing -- yeah, those aren't cheap. But Nintendo is already packing in a second remote with the Hajimete no Wii game collection in Japan (for under $50), so I bet we'll see similar deals like that over here to make the peripheral cost a bit less daunting.



thats from ign insider roundtable. There is a link on the wii section that talks about it as well.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> The X360 made me respect graphics, games like enchanted arms would be less impressive and immersingthingy(cant spell the word for shit XD) if it has PS one graphics



I think you give to much respect to the 360.  
I've seen seen some pretty bad things.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 15, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Straight from Kaplan's mouth... *Wii is region free.*


excellent!!  NGT Wii here we come!!!


----------



## MS81 (Sep 15, 2006)

Naruto simpson I hope NGT will be for wii do you know how much more characters will be on it than pt.4 almost 2x the characters. 

I hope you use the other wii controller instead of nunchuck shit.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 15, 2006)

so only 360 isnt region free, i see that hurting it a bit int he long run...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 15, 2006)

YAY!! the launch dates HAVE been announced!!!!!!

US - 19 November at $250
Jpn - 2 December at 25,000 Yen (about £113)

woot!!!

europe date to be announced at midday today!!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 15, 2006)

Has the European press release started yet?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 15, 2006)

yes Wii's ign staff keeps updating through text here live.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 15, 2006)

From IGN:

*WII LAUNCH DETAILS: European launch date December 8 2006, priced at £179 (249 Euros). Package will include console, Wiimote, nunchuck, cables and all that jazz. Oh and Wii Sports. Er, games will cost £35 - £39 in the UK and 49-59 Euros elsewhere. Europe, for example.*


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 15, 2006)

ah, shroomsday beat me to quoting that XDDDDD

£179, not bad


----------



## 12456 (Sep 15, 2006)

An expected outcome. I guess this means the fun's over for now. Next stop, TGS!(?)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> From IGN:
> 
> *WII LAUNCH DETAILS: European launch date December 8 2006, priced at ?179 (249 Euros). Package will include console, Wiimote, nunchuck, cables and all that jazz. Oh and Wii Sports. Er, games will cost ?35 - ?39 in the UK and 49-59 Euros elsewhere. Europe, for example.*


UK is europe though XD its silly to say uk has that price and elsewhere, europe for example while its the same thing  


meh i would of prefered november why do the fucking americans get it before us, they want them fatties to lose weight that quickly?


----------



## Aman (Sep 15, 2006)

The expected price and launch date, I knew it wouldn't be delayed. 


			
				BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> so only 360 isnt region free, i see that hurting it a bit int he long run...


Sony, Microsoft and Nintendo are doing the same thing as far as I know, that their games will be region free but that developers can put a region lock on if they want to.

And someone asked for a list on the Wii's launch games.


Confirmed launch games:

Blazing Angels: Squadrons of WWII (Ubisoft)
Call of Duty 3 (Activision)
Elebits (Konami)
Excite Truck (Nintendo)
Far Cry: Vengeance (Ubisoft)

GT Pro Series (Ubisoft)
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (Nintendo)
Madden NFL 07 (EA)
Marvel: Ultimate Alliance (Activision)
Monster 4x4: World Circuit (Ubisoft)

Need for Speed: Carbon (EA)
Open Season (Ubisoft)
Rapala Tournament Fishing (Activision)
Rayman Raving Rabbids (Ubisoft)
Red Steel (Ubisoft)

Super Monkey Ball: Banana Blitz (Sega)
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Double Agent (Ubisoft)
Tony Hawk's Downhill Jam (Activision)
Trauma Center: Second Opinion (Atlus)
Wii Sports (f?ljer med konsolen)
World Series of Poker (Activision)

Games that will be released before March 2007:

The Ant Bully (Midway)
Avatar: The Last Airbender (THQ)
Barnyard (THQ)
Battalion Wars II (Nintendo)
Big Brain Academy (Nintendo)

Bust-A-Move Revolution (Majesco)
Cars (THQ)
Chicken Little: Ace in Action (Buena Vista Games)
Dance Factory (Codemasters)
Disney's Meet the Robinsons (Buena Vista Games)

Dragon Ball Z Budokai: Tenkaichi 2 (Atari)
The Godfather (EA)
The Grim Adventures of Billy & Mandy (Midway)
Happy Feet (Midway)
Ice Age 2: The Meltdown (Vivendi)

Mario Strikers Charged (Nintendo)
Metal Slug Anthology (SNK)
Metroid Prime 3: Corruption (Nintendo)
Mortal Kombat: Armageddon (Midway)
Prince of Persia (Ubisoft)

Rampage: Total Destruction (Midway)
Sidewinder (Codemasters)
Sonic and the Secret Rings (Sega)
SpongeBob SquarePants: Creature from the Krusty Krab (THQ)
SSX (EA)

Super Mario Galaxy (Nintendo)
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (Ubisoft)
Tiger Woods PGA Tour (EA)
Wario Ware: Smooth Moves (Nintendo)


49 games, that's really good.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2006)

I thoguht x360 wasn't region free at all


----------



## Kayo (Sep 15, 2006)

YES! not delayed* 
I knew they would never do such thing.


----------



## Aman (Sep 15, 2006)

I believe I read it was somewhere, here's something I found when I looked really fast, it's from December 2005.



> Here is a list with confirmed games that are region free or that work on systems with other regions.
> 
> Working on Xbox 360 systems of all origins:
> 
> ...




I guess a lot of developers just chose to put the region locks on.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 15, 2006)

"meh i would of prefered november why do the fucking americans get it before us, they want them fatties to lose weight that quickly?"

that made me laugh out loud


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 15, 2006)

*sigh* rip-off britain as usual!!! the US & Jpn prices are lower then the british equivilant!!!!


----------



## Aman (Sep 15, 2006)

You guys are getting it a little bit cheaper than Sweden.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 15, 2006)

Not by much though xD
And maybe it'll be cheaper for us swedes to buy it from play.com (a brittish site with free shipping! yay!).


----------



## 12456 (Sep 15, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> You guys are getting it a little bit cheaper than Sweden.



They are? Where can I find the information on the Swedish general pricing range for the Wii?


----------



## Aman (Sep 15, 2006)

12456 said:
			
		

> They are? Where can I find the information on the Swedish general pricing range for the Wii?


It's not official yet but if you go by how it usually is, converted to euro it will be 271-282 euro.


----------



## 12456 (Sep 15, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> It's not official yet but if you go by how it usually is, converted to euro it will be 271-282 euro.



True, but I think the point I kind of made consequently stands. We have to wait and see  

Edit: What am I thinking though? It's not like I'm getting one at release anyway.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2006)

Neji Uchiha said:
			
		

> *sigh* rip-off britain as usual!!! the US & Jpn prices are lower then the british equivilant!!!!


Blame our own countries for their crap taxes


----------



## Kayo (Sep 15, 2006)

Renton X Eureka FC

One Piece gameplay show-off video. I think is looks alot of fun.


----------



## Aman (Sep 15, 2006)

That looks great!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2006)

pffff one piece , looks boring as hell


----------



## Gunners (Sep 15, 2006)

?179 isn't actually a bad price, I thought it would be ?200 but 179? is about the right convertion in price. I'm cool as ice.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> meh i would of prefered november why do the fucking americans get it before us, they want them fatties to lose weight that quickly?



*cough* Who's the overweight one here? *cough* xD


Anyway, I honestly don't see why we're getting it before Japan, but I can understand Europe, because well you all get everything last. I guess Reggie pushed really hard for us to get it here in the US during november, which is cool with me lol.

Also, hopefully those of you in Europe who didn't want Wii Sports are happy now, since you don't get it with yours.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 15, 2006)

The diffrence in wait isn't that bad. Novermber 19th December 8th. I don't think it's that bad to be honest. Naturally it will be released first in America I guess they would get a higher no. of sales.

So like if it says we sold millions people don't take the population and make a fraction from it, they will just say millions. So it will look pretty good. No. are not correct but it should explain my reasoning, I hope.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey you guys, watch me prove Ssj3 wrong (even though I like the guy, haha), this is why I am upset about the $250 price point:
. They are _making_ money off of each console, they aren't selling us a "deal".


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2006)

So fucking what? I guess for some reason they HAVE to sell it with losses, stop being a whiner

and what the hell is up with the "watch me prove ssj3 wrong"

in case you don't know before there were reports that nintendo was losing money now its the opposite so its not his fault


----------



## Kayo (Sep 15, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> *cough* Who's the overweight one here? *cough* xD
> 
> 
> Anyway, I honestly don't see why we're getting it before Japan, but I can understand Europe, because well you all get everything last. I guess Reggie pushed really hard for us to get it here in the US during november, which is cool with me lol.
> ...



We don't?? ehh I think we are getting it too. We pay more for the Wii than the Americans WITHOUT a game with it?


----------



## Aman (Sep 15, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Also, hopefully those of you in Europe who didn't want Wii Sports are happy now, since you don't get it with yours.


We do get it with ours. 


			
				slimscane said:
			
		

> Hey you guys, watch me prove Ssj3 wrong (even though I like the guy, haha), this is why I am upset about the $250 price point:
> . They are _making_ money off of each console, they aren't selling us a "deal".


What's bad with actually making money?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 15, 2006)

£175 isn't actually a bad price to be honest. I am not fussed about it anyway. I didn't want Wii sports I would rather buy another game with the added money so from my standing point it is cool.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2006)

I would be happy if we could get it without the game too

oh well it coudl of been worse 250 euro without the game


----------



## Gunners (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't think 250 -I have no euro sign-. would be that bad. I mean I wouldn't be great but it wouldn't be bad either. 250 euro is about £200 which for me is the boundry for which I would be willing to pay.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Hey you guys, watch me prove Ssj3 wrong (even though I like the guy, haha), this is why I am upset about the $250 price point:
> . They are _making_ money off of each console, they aren't selling us a "deal".




Wait..are you saying that a business actually wants to make a profit?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> I don't think 250 -I have no euro sign-. would be that bad. I mean I wouldn't be great but it wouldn't be bad either. 250 euro is about ?200 which for me is the boundry for which I would be willing to pay.


250.00 EUR = 168.477  pounds


----------



## Gunners (Sep 15, 2006)

> Wait..are you saying that a business actually wants to make a profit?



I think the point is they could afford to go less. 

For me though I think the reason why they sell at a profit is because they can. They can sell at a profit and still actually get sales.

Other consoles where it costs some thousands to make, they can't sell it at a profit. Look at the stink $600 gave, if they sold at a profit at like 3k things are not gonna slide well.

With Nintendo it costs little to make, they don't have to sell at a loss to get sales. 

Does what I say make any sense?



> 250.00 EUR = 168.477 pounds



Oh that's similar to the Uk you get it slighly cheaper though. I guess it balances out in terms of minimum wage. Actually I am not sure I don't know how things go in the rest of Europe. I think the uk should switch the euro though, it's seems like they set themselves aside if the attitude continues they should get kicked out ( Off topic somewhat).


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> I think the point is they could afford to go less.
> 
> For me though I think the reason why they sell at a profit is because they can. They can sell at a profit and still actually get sales.
> 
> ...


Its so rare to have you defend nintendo XD sorry it just sounds weird no offense ofcourse

i guess your happy with the price?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 15, 2006)

> Its so rare to have you defend nintendo XD sorry it just sounds weird no offense ofcourse
> 
> i guess your happy with the price?



yeah I am cool I was expecting £200 when I saw the US price, and overall I have no problem with Nintendo I think a while back there was a time I defended them on a constand basis.

The price overall isn't bad.


----------



## Aman (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm glad that there are others who appriciate the price, 250 was as high as it would go, but we got it for 250 and a game. I'm pleased.

And at least among gamers, I'm sure the Wii will do great over here in Sweden, it doesn't seem to be the situation in other countries, but a lot of people heard about it here, and I hear bad things about it very rarely in swedish communities, and they weren't disappointed about the price either. 

Honestly, I hope that all three consoles do good this war, isn't the whole point that us costumers get to play awesome games? And if all do well then they'll all get good support.

Although it would be great if the Wii got its message out.


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 15, 2006)

*NO!* The point of the console wars is to crush your enemies. To see them driven before you. And to hear the lamentations of their women...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> I think the point is they could afford to go less.
> 
> For me though I think the reason why they sell at a profit is because they can. They can sell at a profit and still actually get sales.
> 
> ...


Yeah the UK should get the euro, they need to stop being stubborn XD;


----------



## Aman (Sep 15, 2006)

Sweden don't have euro either. XD


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 15, 2006)

Sorry guys I read the european news report wrong, I thought it said Wii Sports would be sold seperately xD


Anyway, Wii has gotten alot of positive publicity over here in the US, and I forsee it doing very well. As I said a while back, the manager of the gamestop in my city stated that they have had more people ask about the Wii than the PS3.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2006)

currently in the gameshop I always go to the wii has 15 preorders

PS3 has 16

10 got cancelled the moment the price got announced 4 when it was delayed


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> 10 got cancelled the moment the price got announced 4 when it was delayed



Hmm, the price was no higher than it was said to be, why would people cancel for that? And delayed? It was never delayed...


----------



## Aman (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm assuming they pre-ordered before the price was even known, and it was delayed in Europe, V-kun lives in Belgium.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 15, 2006)

No it was never delayed anywhere, the release date wasn't announced till yesterday, so I don't see how it could be delayed. They may have a later release date than the US, but it wasn't "delayed" because it had no prior set release date.

Edit--

*No love for Europeans again.*
_*European Wii games will not be Reigon-Free.*_



> UK, September 15, 2006 - Wii games will not be region-free according to Nintendo UK's General Manager David Yarnton. Speaking exclusively with IGN at Nintendo's European Wii press event in London, Yarnton confirmed that Wii games and online content will be region-encoded, meaning European gamers won't be able to play titles from the US and Japan and vice-versa.



You can thank Nintendo of Europe for that, I don't know why they did it though.


----------



## Aman (Sep 15, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> No it was never delayed anywhere, the release date wasn't announced till yesterday, so I don't see how it could be delayed. They may have a later release date than the US, but it wasn't "delayed" because it had no prior set release date.


Aren't we talking about the PS3 here? 



> *No love for Europeans again.*
> _*European Wii games will not be Reigon-Free.*_
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf?


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 15, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Aren't we talking about the PS3 here?


I actually thought we were talking about the Wii, lol oh well, I guess we'll have to let vege specify.

And yes a big wtf to why the European games won't be reigon free.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> I think the point is they could afford to go less.
> 
> For me though I think the reason why they sell at a profit is because they can. They can sell at a profit and still actually get sales.
> 
> ...



Yeah, they possibly could but I didn't see a reason why they should. It's what all businesses do. If you want to be successful, you have to mark your products at a price that maximizes your earning potential...but not high enough where it might discourage the consumer, and I don't think $250 is enough of a price hike to turn away most consumers who were thinking of getting a Wii anyways. The fact that it doesn't cost much to develop the hardware will only help their profit lines. If the Wii cost relatively nothing to produce and was priced at $300-$400 then you'll turn away a mjority of your consumer base.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 15, 2006)

> Yeah, they possibly could but I didn't see a reason why they should. It's what all businesses do. If you want to be successful, you have to mark your products at a price that maximizes your earning potential...but not high enough where it might discourage the consumer, and I don't think $250 is enough of a price hike to turn away most consumers who were thinking of getting a Wii anyways. The fact that it doesn't cost much to develop the hardware will only help their profit lines. If the Wii cost relatively nothing to produce and was priced at $300-$400 then you'll turn away a mjority of your consumer base.



Yeah, which for me is cool. The reasons why consoles sell at a loss is because they have to for it to be a reasonable price.

When it cost little to make, a reasonable price is not at a loss to you.


Eitherway I am happy with the UK release date and price. I was expecting us to get the crap end again, as a whole things came out cool.


----------



## Aman (Sep 15, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> I actually thought we were talking about the Wii, lol oh well, I guess we'll have to let vege specify.
> 
> And yes a big wtf to why the European games won't be reigon free.


Lol, I'll try to be a little more clear next time.

And didn't the vice president of marketing already say that it would be region free? What am I supposed to believe here?


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 15, 2006)

Only the European Wii's will not be region free, the US and Japanese ones will be reigon free.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2006)

WTF NINTENDO

OK i currently HATE nintendo again


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> WTF NINTENDO
> 
> OK i currently HATE nintendo again



Ah ah ah, you can't hate all of nintendo, it was Nintendo of Europe's idea.

Edit--
Btw, list of Wii's US launch titles here (along with upcomming games aswell)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2006)

I find it very odd that the U.S. and Japanese Wii consoles will be region free and not Europe's. What could be the reasoning behind this? 

Then again I never understood why Europe is nearly dead last in console launches so it's all relative to me. 

And I'm pretty sure Austraila is at the bottom of the list when it come to launch releases


----------



## Hylian (Sep 15, 2006)

*FFXII director developing for Wii*


> ?The Wii controller makes total sense when you think about FPS-like games, but my question was, will the controls fit other existing games? However, when I first tried Mario Galaxy, I realized that the controller fit the game almost scarily well. It allows you to intuitively feel the game and its atmosphere...?


link

also when does tgs start? i think there's a pretty good chance brawl
will show there


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 15, 2006)

Apparently, that no region free thing hasn't been confirmed yet.


----------



## podsandgods (Sep 15, 2006)

I think it wouldnt make sense for all wii systems to be region free. If all the games werent region free wouldnt that mean people would be confined to playing online against people only in their region? That would go against everything nintendo has been preaching with their whole "get together and play together" campaign and their wierd console name that they sacraficed an already Great console name for.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 15, 2006)

*New Naruto game heading to Wii/DS?*



> ?Fierce fight of NARUTO ninja great war? that piles up the series in the game cube also :. ｢Fierce fight ninja great war. EX (temporary)｣It will be put on the market in vicinity Wii. NARUTO becomes 3D fighting game by the title ?NARUTO Shinobu lives? (NDS Takara Tommy) and is put on the market.



it'll probably be just a GNT with filler characters, unless part 2 starts anytime soon..

edit: oh wait, this is already in another thread :sweat


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 15, 2006)

by the by;
Joystick is apparently the WORSE place to get information from.


yay, graphics. pfft.


----------



## Aman (Sep 15, 2006)

Please Nintendo, PLEASE Nintendo don't make Europe suffer any more. T__T


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 15, 2006)

From Joystick:
"The ultimate profitability of a game manufacturer is no concern of ours, as gamers." 

geez, someone's missing a few tools in the shed XD


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 15, 2006)

LOL I HATE Joystick so much. xDDD
haha.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 15, 2006)

I never visit that site xD
I stick to Gamespot and IGN


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 15, 2006)

im shocked to see over 6 million DS's sold in Europe  


*EDIT*

New game scoop over at IGN!


----------



## Gunners (Sep 15, 2006)

> I find it very odd that the U.S. and Japanese Wii consoles will be region free and not Europe's. What could be the reasoning behind this?
> 
> Then again I never understood why Europe is nearly dead last in console launches so it's all relative to me.



Is this true.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 15, 2006)

"Media: A single self-loading media bay will play single- or double-layered 12-centimeter optical discs for Wii, as well as 8-centimeter Nintendo GameCube discs."

from Yoake Mae Yori Ruri Iro Na


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2006)

well thank god that it isn't confirmed and that it was brought by a crap site


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, seeing as the game industry just gives Europe the scraps after Japan and the US get them, and the fact many PAL gets get screwed by having shitty screen settings [Some from what I know have black borders around some games], sadly, it doesn't really seem to suprise me if this actually happend.


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 15, 2006)

Listening to the Scoop...

Good insight.


----------



## Aman (Sep 15, 2006)

Phew, it was false.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Phew, it was false.


Show  


please


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> im shocked to see over 6 million DS's sold in Europe
> 
> 
> *EDIT*
> ...



Calm down...it's just a game system  

Anyway nice to see it will be region free. Man one piece game looks awsome, reason why i'm getting this thing anyway. One thing i must say, wheater anyone agrees with me or not that launch is pretty weak after like 5-8 of those games can be played on another system...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Calm down...it's just a game system
> 
> Anyway nice to see it will be region free. Man one piece game looks awsome, reason why i'm getting this thing anyway. One thing i must say, wheater anyone agrees with me or not that launch is pretty weak after like 5-8 of those games can be played on another system...


Then you can say the same thing about any other console


sure the same game but you cant play it the same way


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2006)

This is true but the five-8 games you could play seem like the only games worthy of play...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2006)

That is your opinion


I personally want fucking rayman XD if its as funny as the vids then im gonna love it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 15, 2006)

and i could say the same thing about the PSP's launch but everyone praised that as the best launch ever for sony


----------



## Gunners (Sep 15, 2006)

Did any of the european members get an email from Nintendo? I didn't even know they had a website till now  and I thought  was taken.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> and i could say the same thing about the PSP's launch but everyone praised that as the best launch ever for sony


Not that i give a shit about a launch, since most suck, Sony's PSP was the best for *SONY*, not for everything. 360 Had a OK launch but dead or alive would of made it best by far. I'm just saying this launch title isn't anything GREAT, except of course zelda. Splinter cell with no online is only half a game IMO and DBZ getting on PS2. So yeah zelda is it, but ima get it on GC, so it's really nothing "Great" like people claim. Solid? I would agree with the ports it is solid.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Did any of the european members get an email from Nintendo? I didn't even know they had a website till now  and I thought  was taken.


You really think nintendo would let that name be taken? XDDD they would be liek "hey bitch this is our site now"


----------



## Aman (Sep 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Show
> 
> 
> please


If a source we shouldn't even trust on in the first place posted about it, and there's still nothing about it anywhere else, so it's probably false. And I don't get why the vice president of marketing would lie.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 15, 2006)

Anyways 30 games out for Wii before Year end ( not counting Virtual console titles) is amazing and makes the system actually have a great choice of games to slecect from. ( the most nintendo ever had on launch ) 

anyways i drooled over this pic  ( the TV is freaking huge !)


----------



## Aman (Sep 15, 2006)

How close to the TV do you have to be though? Does anyone know?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 15, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> How close to the TV do you have to be though? Does anyone know?



IGN has reported you do not have to be really close at all. At e3 and liepzig and even in new york they where playing over 6 feet away from the screens.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 15, 2006)

> You really think nintendo would let that name be taken? XDDD they would be liek "hey bitch this is our site now"


#
Lol, what happened to my knowledge, someone had logged that site before like it was registered, they most likely ''paid'' the person off.

''You have two choices, accept the check''
''What's the second''
''heh-heh-heh''

Anyway.

If the online play had the features where you walk around like you little Mii character that would be cool, I doubt it will be like that though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 15, 2006)

What i hope is when your friend logs online there Mii that is on your system will appear then. That would be cool.


----------



## Aman (Sep 15, 2006)

They probably gave him a Wii for the domain and he just couldn't resist. 

Lucky bastard.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey CMTF, have you seen this video yet ? I have to admit, it looks to be alot smoother then I had initally thought. Im hoping it breaks the trend of horrible Anime(Manga) based, Action Adventure games. I just hope they don't lock us out. It sucks that it's not coming out until the middle of Jan though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 15, 2006)

actually thats a good time to come out. I honestly do not know why people are getting kinda upset with games coming out in january/feb/march time frame do you realize these are normally the months there there is nothing but crap or hardly anything released at all?

im glad to here we have a great launch line up and even more excited with a great 07 year as well so far. This matters the most its allways the first year of the consoles life that games need to come out in certain time frames not all at once.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 15, 2006)

January February and March are somewhat busy for me. Well January is full new years freinds birthdays. February is dull but March things come to life. To be honest empty times are well now. The weather is going and it is getting dark.

Eitherway it doesn't matter. Twilight princess will hold for a while, windwaker took about 7 monthes for me to complete this should take me a good while.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> Hey CMTF, have you seen this video yet ? I have to admit, it looks to be alot smoother then I had initally thought. Im hoping it breaks the trend of horrible Anime(Manga) based, Action Adventure games. I just hope they don't lock us out. It sucks that it's not coming out until the middle of Jan though.


Thanks, i saw this. Though i won't be getting the Wii for 5-8 months after release i will be getting this game when i get it.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Sep 15, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Thanks, i saw this. Though i won't be getting the Wii for 5-8 months after release i will be getting this game when i get it.



I see. Change of heart huh ?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2006)

Change of heart? I was always getting the Wii just was going to pick it up early then relizing i don't care for any of the games really and the prices for the controllers/system just put me away till i get some BIG extra cash, also got a job today


----------



## Gracious Winter (Sep 15, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Change of heart? I was always getting the Wii just was going to pick it up early then relizing i don't care for any of the games really and the prices for the controllers/system just put me away till i get some BIG extra cash, also got a job today



I knew you were getting a Wii. It was just the matter of when. You stated that you would be getting one at launch, only if Region Free was assured, or something like that.


----------



## The Pirate King (Sep 15, 2006)

Can i get involed in the WII conversation please? lol


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> I knew you were getting a Wii. It was just the matter of when. You stated that you would be getting one at launch, only if Region Free was assured, or something like that.


Nah never at launch, i was going to get one with PS3, but it's just not worth it over the PS3 in my eyes so ima pass until summer or even fall. Till then i'll be happy with 360 and PS3, Wii coming with me when great games come around


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 15, 2006)

For all you austrillia peeps some news for you if you do not know about it allready



> AU$399.95 for the Aussies on December 7.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2006)

Austrilia must have some currecey cause price looks so high


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 15, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Austrilia must have some currecey cause price looks so high



Well the PS3 is 1,000 bucks over there.  so they must havea crazy currency thing.

i wish our currency was ruppies   i forget which country has them.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2006)

^Jea that's what i'm saying. PS3 = 1000. Wii = 400...WTF? Lol. That would kill us here


----------



## Shiron (Sep 15, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> i wish our currency was ruppies   i forget which country has them.


I think that's India.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 15, 2006)

Just so you guys know, I've been keeping up with Wii news down to the literal minute. It's been 3 days since the start of the 3 conferences, and I've finally seen it all.

I haven't forgotten you guys. 

However, I want to applaud those that stayed here and fed you guys Wii news While I was gone. If people could be honest and say who contributed, I'll feature them in the first post in a show of thanks, and I'll put up other form whom I've noticed continued contributions.

I'll update the first page with new, but ya gotta wait... it's a lot to take in, you know?

Next, I'd like to dispell any ideas that this thread will die when the Wii is launched. Same goes for the PS3 Thread when the PS3 launches. This thread will hopefully persevere into the future as an announcement thread for new games, Wii discussion, and so on. Keep it alive, baby!

3rd, I'd like to thank you all. I do mean all. Contributors for putting up with me, people who grudgingly supported my thread, noobs with one liners, thoughtful posters, leeches, everyone! Without, my thread would have died and the Gaming Forums would have been a messy place to be, but thanks to you we are on the edge of page 100!

I am so grateful guys. Let's keep this party going!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2006)

Didn't put much or anything  But thanks for the thanks and great job with both this and the PS3 thread


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 15, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Just so you guys know, I've been keeping up with Wii news down to the literal minute. It's been 3 days since the start of the 3 conferences, and I've finally seen it all.
> 
> I haven't forgotten you guys.
> 
> ...




NP rock i love supporting and posting new information about nintendo im sure you know by now  

I would say i contributed the most while you where gone  ( i even uploaded a ign insider quality vid etc )  winter provided some information along with slime scan as well.

on a side nite 
Welcome back


----------



## slimscane (Sep 15, 2006)

That's the way to go RockLee!  There is no way they will die, the 360 news thread can attest to that  Ssj3 contributed the majority of it I believe.



			
				Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> So fucking what? I guess for some reason they HAVE to sell it with losses, stop being a whiner
> 
> and what the hell is up with the "watch me prove ssj3 wrong"
> 
> in case you don't know before there were reports that nintendo was losing money now its the opposite so its not his fault


Why does it seem like Nintendo is almost exempt from criticism? Alot of people (including me) complained when the 360 was announced at $400, everyone (including me) complained when the PS3 price was announced at $600. Comparitivly $250 isn't that much, but Microsoft and Sony take losses of $100+ on every console they sell in order to bring us the consoles at those prices we complained about. If they sell 100 consoles, they lose at the very least $10000 because of that. Now here comes Nintendo, and they are selling the Wii at $250 dollars, and they are going to make money off of each console sold. They aren't taking any sort of loss to bring us the system at an affordable price. Comparitvly, _it is *lame*_. They are taking advantage of consumers by selling a weaker console for a profit, selling a console for a profit is unheard of (at least by me). They kept stressing how they were going to bring the Wii to consomers at a competitivly priced mass market price, and yet they aren't making any sacrafices to do so. Traditionaly, companies sell the console at a loss in order to get a large install base, and then they make money off of software and pariferal sales. Well, Wii pariferals are expensive, so they are poised to make lots of off those, and thier software is the cheapest to develope out of the lot, so they are poised to make an extra lot off of that, and yet they won't take a loss on the console because it is weaker and cheap enough to produce so that they can sell it for a profit and still look better than the other guys. Of course the point of a buisness is to make money, but in my opinion, that is just cruel, and worthy of criticism. Obviously alot of you guys can, but I can't just say "250? Well that is 150 less than the 360 I bought, sounds good to me!," because I know that the 360 was sold at a loss and is therefore a deal, and that the Wii is sold for a profit, so in my eyes it is a rip off. Please don't missunderstand me, dispite all this I am still super excited for the Wii, I still want _need_ to play it (Zelda!), and I am very glad that my brother is going to buy one, because I won't be able to bring myself to do so untill the price goes down to what I deam "reasonable" for what I am buying, being that they are still makin profit off of all the things that usually pull in profit, and if that is just fifty dollar, call me fickle but, then it's fifty dollars. I am a little (well, alot) angry right now (not about that), so forgive me if that came off wrong, but I tried hard for it not to, even though I undoubtably sound angrier about the issue than I really am.

About calling out Ssj3, that was in good fun, we had a little argument about the issue, and he tried to justify it by using retail prices of comparible items as what the Wii has, and I said that it wouldn't work like that, I wasn't trying to be vendictive or anything, it was just sort of like "the ultimate proof" so I decided to make it a continuation of out debate


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 15, 2006)

The worth you get with 250 dollars with the Wii USA package is good . I hate it admit it but blowing 400 bucks 500 or 600 and not get a game or demo kinda sucks  the price justified for me when i found out Wii sports is going to be in it. ( which includes, boxing,bowling,tennies,baseball, and a few others) right out of the box so i can jump in and play my wii even if i did not buy no launch games.

plus this Wii sports package deal will proabably not last not long at all and the price will be down to 199.99 basically what the Japan verison is. Heck if i order wii sports from japan i get another Wii mote for just 50 bucks 


anyways two new zelda videos came out so here is IGN insider verison! Enjoy!

Link removed

^ this is amazing shows alot of great stuff.

Link removed


Now Excite Truck is SIMPLY amazing im so getting this game just check out this high quality video! just came out today

Link removed


Enjoy


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2006)

250 is a bitch price for what your getting, no one wants that gay sports shit. But whatever it's all good.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 15, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> 250 is a bitch price for what your getting, no one wants that gay sports shit. But whatever it's all good.


If your opinions are gonna be potentially flamey, then just don't post them.  We don't need a def comedy jam act in every sentence.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 15, 2006)

I want Wii Sports.  I certainly wouldn't like paying $50 for it, so it's nice that it comes with it.  Although I really wasn't expecting a $250 price tag on the Wii.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 15, 2006)

You get Hexic with the 360, heh, but joking aside there is a bundle that costs the same price that has 6 live arcade games and GRAW coming out sometime (soon I suppose). But like I said, I am still thankfull my brother is buying it, because as a gamer I have to play, the prospect of relaly fun innovation is too much to resists.

Insider is great, isn't it Ssj3?


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 15, 2006)

holy crap Slim, that was a long post to read up there. xDDD
I want Wii sports, cause I want to be cool like Miyamoto. <3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 15, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> You get Hexic with the 360, heh, but joking aside there is a bundle that costs the same price that has 6 live arcade games and GRAW coming out sometime (soon I suppose). But like I said, I am still thankfull my brother is buying it, because as a gamer I have to play, the prospect of relaly fun innovation is too much to resists.
> 
> Insider is great, isn't it Ssj3?



Ya insider is pretty nice i like it. Though i hope i can change my email after i leave college lol i used my college email for the registration.

ya i heard some 360 bundles going on but most of the ones i heard where for japan ( you see they kinda do not like the 360   so they need to try i guesS)

i tried hexic im like  then i realized its a MSN game lol i failed at it miserably  

i did not try yet the special indsider stuff like file planet and what not i have to check what demos i can get etc.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 15, 2006)

geometry wars > hexic. xD


----------



## slimscane (Sep 15, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> holy crap Slim, that was a long post to read up there. xDDD
> I want Wii sports, cause I want to be cool like Miyamoto. <3


Haha, yeah, those are all my feelings, and my final feelings, on the issue XD, I don't really care to draw it out further, and I still want to play Wii, so that is my last hurrah, so to speak XD

Ssj3, I think that you can, what is your favorite part about inside, mine is probably GLiJ (I like GLiC too, but not quite as much). Only problem is when you are trying to quote a stat or some info from it, and all you can say is "... it was on Insider"  

I _think_ the GRAW pack is US, _think_, don't quote me on that one =)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 15, 2006)

i like the HD videos and the babes   umm and the game lists and a few others but mainly the roundtable / videos.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 15, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> geometry wars > hexic. xD


QTF!  And I'm still waiting for your score slim. XD

Anyway to stay on topic, meh at controller prices, but whatever.  I had pipe dreams, but all the tech in them validates the price.  You can't go wrong there. =P  Although, as much as having the nunchuck seperate from the Wiimote makes sense as well, I wish it was together with the damn thing when bought outside of the system. >.<

Still, $250 is $250... not $599.  And I'm happy it comes out in mid November because it'll give me time to beat FF12 and break in Phantasy Star Universe.  =)

And as for region-less gaming, I can't wait to head to Japan this December and buy me some shit from Akihabara.


----------



## Jink (Sep 15, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> QTF!  And I'm still waiting for your score slim. XD
> 
> Anyway to stay on topic, meh at controller prices, but whatever.  I had pipe dreams, but all the tech in them validates the price.  You can't go wrong there. =P  Although, as much as having the nunchuck seperate from the Wiimote makes sense as well, I wish it was together with the damn thing when bought outside of the system. >.<
> 
> ...



The region free thing is one of the things I'm most excited about the Wii  I can't wait


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 15, 2006)

Nintedno Rep said:
			
		

> "We've heard conflicting reports from lots of folks out there, but can tell you that Wii will be region encoded, as will first-party software."



...LOL!

Sorry guys?

edit:  apperently they (or someone) lied...


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 15, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> ...LOL!
> 
> Sorry guys?


Doh, there go my dreams! XD

Ah well... I guess I can buy myself a japanese Wii when I go to Japan then (they'll probably have black too)!


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 15, 2006)

Joystick is so full of shit.<3333
haha, didn't see the link I posted earlier.
I've heard mixed things all over the place, honestly <3


----------



## Jink (Sep 15, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> ...LOL!
> 
> Sorry guys?



That's not true is it?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 15, 2006)

its just UK that has region codeing and has been proved many times by gamespot/ign that USA and Japan are region fRee


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 15, 2006)

haha joystick, how I love your BS articles. <333333


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm a bit confused, but honestly Region free is pointless to me so w/e.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 15, 2006)

Joystick is well known for not telling complete truths.
Its good some of the time, but not always. <3
Its good for a good laugh sometimes. :3

Why no use for region free Stumpy?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 15, 2006)

> Wii Titles Region-Encoded
> Games and online content will be region-specific.
> by Alex Simmons
> 
> ...




Apparently it's true. Idk about the US or Japan but judging on what he says it will be the same for us too. It looks that way atleast.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 15, 2006)

Supposedly, its only region coded in Europe.
I feel bad for them.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 15, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> Why no use for region free Stumpy?


I don't import games.  I despise trying to play games in unknown languages.  I would rather just wait for the US release, and for those games that are only in Japan they most likely don't make it to US because they aren't very good anyways or because it is strictly for a Japanese audience.  Which I am not.

Europe gets so much shit with next gen consoles... wow.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 16, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> Supposedly, its only region coded in Europe.
> I feel bad for them.



ya poor europe


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> If your opinions are gonna be potentially flamey, then just don't post them.  We don't need a def comedy jam act in every sentence.


Def Jam act? Oh yeah that's suppose to be funny, haha


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 16, 2006)

So wait are pre-orders for the Wii open at GameStop/EB Games yet?  It's going to be released on a Sunday morning right?  That could mean I may actually be able to get this thing on release day.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

Has PS3 or Wii pre-orderes even began? I'm confused.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 16, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Def Jam act? Oh yeah that's suppose to be funny, haha


Hey now.
Don't be mean to ChamCham.
He's my boy. <3

You can preorder the Wii on amazon now. xD


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

He started it 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 16, 2006)

hey, you got the 2,000th post. xD


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

Nope, you did  I got 2001!


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 16, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> Hey now.
> Don't be mean to ChamCham.
> He's my boy. <3
> 
> You can preorder the Wii on amazon now. xD


I just checked, there are no more preorders available.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 16, 2006)

really?
I was told you could. xD
maybe you can in a couple days.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Sep 16, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Apparently it's true. Idk about the US or Japan but judging on what he says it will be the same for us too. It looks that way atleast.



....Well..that's it for me. What's next, SSBB wont be online ?....


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 16, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> ....Well..that's it for me. What's next, SSBB wont be online ?....



do you live in Europe?
the no region free thing is only in Europe. <3


----------



## Gracious Winter (Sep 16, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> do you live in Europe?
> the no region free thing is only in Europe. <3



Im not from EU, so that's certainly a relief. Thank you for pointing that out. The vice-versa area confused me I suppose.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 16, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> Im not from EU, so that's certainly a relief. Thank you for pointing that out. The vice-versa area confused me I suppose.



yeah, I was confused as well. <3
thats why I figured I'd say something.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 16, 2006)

ya it was stated in that article KN linked that they where talking about Europe .. even says so on gamespot.com as well.


and honestly if it was not region free i would care less (although it would be nice) another free loader would be made and boom bam its done. i got my free loader from gamespot for 5 bucks for Gc lol.


> Wii games will not be region-free according to Nintendo UK's General Manager David Yarnton. Speaking exclusively with IGN at Nintendo's European Wii press event in London, Yarnton confirmed that Wii games and online content will be region-encoded,* meaning European gamers **won't be able to play titles from the US and Japan and vice-versa.*


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

Pre-orders from amazon ended this morning


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 16, 2006)

Crap well it used to be avialable for pre order


----------



## Kayo (Sep 16, 2006)

WTF not region free in Europe? why the hell did they do that?


----------



## Aman (Sep 16, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Why does it seem like Nintendo is almost exempt from criticism? Alot of people (including me) complained when the 360 was announced at $400, everyone (including me) complained when the PS3 price was announced at $600. Comparitivly $250 isn't that much, but Microsoft and Sony take losses of $100+ on every console they sell in order to bring us the consoles at those prices we complained about. If they sell 100 consoles, they lose at the very least $10000 because of that. Now here comes Nintendo, and they are selling the Wii at $250 dollars, and they are going to make money off of each console sold. They aren't taking any sort of loss to bring us the system at an affordable price. Comparitvly, _it is *lame*_. They are taking advantage of consumers by selling a weaker console for a profit, selling a console for a profit is unheard of (at least by me). They kept stressing how they were going to bring the Wii to consomers at a competitivly priced mass market price, and yet they aren't making any sacrafices to do so. Traditionaly, companies sell the console at a loss in order to get a large install base, and then they make money off of software and pariferal sales. Well, Wii pariferals are expensive, so they are poised to make lots of off those, and thier software is the cheapest to develope out of the lot, so they are poised to make an extra lot off of that, and yet they won't take a loss on the console because it is weaker and cheap enough to produce so that they can sell it for a profit and still look better than the other guys. Of course the point of a buisness is to make money, but in my opinion, that is just cruel, and worthy of criticism. Obviously alot of you guys can, but I can't just say "250? Well that is 150 less than the 360 I bought, sounds good to me!," because I know that the 360 was sold at a loss and is therefore a deal, and that the Wii is sold for a profit, so in my eyes it is a rip off. Please don't missunderstand me, dispite all this I am still super excited for the Wii, I still want _need_ to play it (Zelda!), and I am very glad that my brother is going to buy one, because I won't be able to bring myself to do so untill the price goes down to what I deam "reasonable" for what I am buying, being that they are still makin profit off of all the things that usually pull in profit, and if that is just fifty dollar, call me fickle but, then it's fifty dollars. I am a little (well, alot) angry right now (not about that), so forgive me if that came off wrong, but I tried hard for it not to, even though I undoubtably sound angrier about the issue than I really am.
> 
> About calling out Ssj3, that was in good fun, we had a little argument about the issue, and he tried to justify it by using retail prices of comparible items as what the Wii has, and I said that it wouldn't work like that, I wasn't trying to be vendictive or anything, it was just sort of like "the ultimate proof" so I decided to make it a continuation of out debate


It's okay. 


FFS, Europe gets run over AGAIN? I should've known...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 16, 2006)

So bottom line, shame on Nintendo for making a profit?


----------



## Cyclone248i (Sep 16, 2006)

No company should ever be allowed to make a profit. They should satisfy _all_ costomers until they go bankrupt.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 16, 2006)

Nice double post aman ;3

In response to Nintendo trying to get my family to use the Wii...

NO U

=^_^= It's going to be my Wii and mine alone.


----------



## Aman (Sep 16, 2006)

As if I'm gonna let my family use MY Wii.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 16, 2006)

I won't let my family play with my wii XDDDD (sorry, I just had to)


----------



## Kayo (Sep 16, 2006)

^ Who is? XD


----------



## slimscane (Sep 16, 2006)

centuryslayer said:
			
		

> So bottom line, shame on Nintendo for making a profit?


I am not really going to further into the subject (I'd be beating a dead horse at that point), but off of the console itself, yeah, that's the basic idea.

The making your avatar thing sounds really cool, but I can see that only being implimented in Wii Sports, and pretty much nothing else


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 16, 2006)

mario kart (any racing game)
shooters (displayed next to your name)
Animal crossing
online anything....


----------



## slimscane (Sep 16, 2006)

Really?! That's a relief! I figured that I would just be your playable character in the sports game, but I am glad that isn't the case, because it's a cool feature


----------



## Aman (Sep 16, 2006)

Of course it wouldn't just use Wii Sports, then it would be in the game instead of being a feature. 

I wanna know more about all the other online features though.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 16, 2006)

yeah, awesome idea to put the Mii's into AC


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 16, 2006)

Well you got to understand that the Video game industry is the only place where Nintendo makes money compared to microsoft and sony where they have many differant aeras to make a profit off of.

and ya i like the Mii channel quite a bit.


----------



## Aman (Sep 16, 2006)

New Red Steel, , and  videos.

Whether or not the Wii succeeds on the wider audience, things are looking great.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Well you got to understand that the Video game industry is the only place where Nintendo makes money compared to microsoft and sony where they have many differant aeras to make a profit off of.
> 
> and ya i like the Mii channel quite a bit.


(well, video games is Sony's main money making sector right now, which is why some people say they are possibly in big trouble, but that is their fault) That is a good point though, otherwise MS would have gone bankrupt from the Xbox  I guess it is more forgivable in that light.

So is the Mii channel just your cool little avatar thing, or does it have other features I'm not aware of?


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm not really liking the look of FPS's on the Wii yet... Maybe after people get used to it, but all the vids I've seen look like its really annoying to play.  Perhaps it is just something I must play for myself.

Mario Galaxy looks wonderful.


----------



## Aman (Sep 16, 2006)

It may have other meanings, but I'd guess it's mainly used as an avatar, this is what was said about it in my post last page.

''Mii Channel: This lets you create your own avatar for use in games like Wii Sports. You can transfer the avatar into your WiiMote then use it when you play it at a friend's house! There are tons of options to make your avatar look like anybody you want.''


----------



## Seany (Sep 16, 2006)

Super Mario Galaxy looks incredible!


----------



## Gracious Winter (Sep 16, 2006)

It's simply astounding just how far "Super Mario Galaxy" is pushing that art style on the Wii. It really shows that if a Wii game looks ugly, it's not because the console is underpowered, it's because the game's artists suck--either that, or their  being very lazy. This is the case for Tony Hawk's Downhill Jam. Looks fun to play, but its visuals have no soul whatsoever. I can tell right now, that there's going to be alot of gorgeous Wii titles throughout it's lifespan.


----------



## Aman (Sep 16, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Super Mario Galaxy looks incredible!


Doesn't it?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 16, 2006)

Well mario galaxy is made by a genious .


as for the FPS's after seeing Expert mode on MP3 ( MP is a FPA btw) i am very happy its just like my mouse!


----------



## Aman (Sep 16, 2006)

Btw, if it's true, what would you guys think about Opera being free up until June 2007? I think it's good.


----------



## Aman (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks, I saw those vids a while ago as you might know. 

Yeah, if this is true Nintendo kept their promise. I did think it was weird that they said it would be free then that it wouldn't be.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 16, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Thanks, I saw those vids a while ago as you might know.
> 
> Yeah, if this is true Nintendo kept their promise. I did think it was weird that they said it would be free then that it wouldn't be.



they did not really say the opera web browser would be included. At E3 all they said that "networking software is included in the hardware" meaning for Developers with the Wii Connect 24 thing.

only thing they said about opera was that it can boot up applications like our opera webbrowser jsut as fast as telephone or television.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 16, 2006)

The multiplayer games that work over the internet is free right? it's only the opera browser that will cost?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 16, 2006)

Kayo said:
			
		

> The multiplayer games that work over the internet is free right? it's only the opera browser that will cost?




playing online is free no added charges like Xbox live.

The opera browser is also free up to a certain point.


----------



## Aman (Sep 16, 2006)

^Only if what I posted is true, here's hoping it is.





			
				Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> they did not really say the opera web browser would be included. At E3 all they said that "networking software is included in the hardware" meaning for Developers with the Wii Connect 24 thing.
> 
> only thing they said about opera was that it can boot up applications like our opera webbrowser jsut as fast as telephone or television.


Oh, okay.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

XBOX live >>>> Opera, just giving my two cents in.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Sep 16, 2006)

Care to explain why?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks so far. I'm sure it'll have better lag control since it is payed for. And hell, XBOX live already been here awhile


----------



## Aman (Sep 16, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> XBOX live >>>> Opera, just giving my two cents in.


Um, okay?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Um, okay?


Yep  Just felt like i needed to put in my opinion


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 16, 2006)

Xbox live does not have a browser ... do you really know what opera is?

plus if your going to come in here and just start with comments like

Xbox live>>>>>>>>> blah blah. then please do not. no one here is comparing the two ( hence they are both differant)  so do not bring it up.

Opera has nothing to do with nintendo's online plans just the web browsing feature.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

The webthing looks awsome then  *I lie I lie, so what?*


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 16, 2006)

I like the Opera.
I've seen many good things performed. xD


----------



## Drew (Sep 16, 2006)

Was going to be preordering from VG+ but with all this confusion over the regional encoding atm and with the missus occassionaly picking me up the odd game while shopping looks like I'll be forced on the £50 mark up and the 2 week wait.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

PlayStation 3: 18 games 
Wii: 5 games 
Xbox 360: 20 games 
Nintendo DS: 52 games 
PlayStation Portable: 33 games 
Game Boy Advance: 2 games 
Wireless Phone: 125 games 
PC: 127 games 
PlayStation 2: 100 games 
Xbox: 1 game 
GameCube: 1 game 
PS one: 1 game 
Other Platforms: 127 games 

Here are the games that will be at TGS.


----------



## Aman (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks like a great TGS. 


Ellen gives Wii to Blind Kid that learned to use a form of echolocation


----------



## Porygon (Sep 16, 2006)

Why the heck is a web browser beign compared with a videogame online service?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

^Stupidest shit i ever seen 

PS2 - 100 games? Goddamn system is still going strong.



			
				Porygon said:
			
		

> Why the heck is a web browser beign compared with a videogame online service?


Cause i felt like it


----------



## Aman (Sep 16, 2006)

Although the list looks good, I can't seem to see how it fits in here.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 16, 2006)

he was pretty happy. good job nintendo


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Although the list looks good, I can't seem to see how it fits in here.


Shows how many Wii games are coming out.


----------



## Aman (Sep 16, 2006)

That was confirmed and posted in here a while ago, and you weren't talking about the Wii games either. Well, nvm.

The Wii's so beautiful, the controller's *even more* beautiful, and Super Mario Galaxy and Twillight Princess are... 

Somebody get me a Wii fast!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 16, 2006)

Aman if you lived close to me i would pic ya up so we can go to the nintendo fusion tour together


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

Sure ^_^ just hand me 300 bucks


----------



## Frieza (Sep 16, 2006)

When do we know if it is region free or not.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 16, 2006)

omiK said:
			
		

> When do we know if it is region free or not.


We already know; it's region free in America and Japan. However, it's not region free in Europe.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 16, 2006)

that is good news. I repped you for making my day.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 16, 2006)

Not good news for us from europe T___T


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, some small news I donno if it was posted here but uh, Fire Emblem 10 for the Wii has it's named revealed; Fire Emblem: The Goddess of Chaos


----------



## RockLee (Sep 16, 2006)

That's cool.

Also, if I were Euro, I'd import.

You better believe I'm importing Bleach Wii.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 16, 2006)

if i was in europe i would get a American Wii and just import games lol.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> if i was in europe i would get a American Wii and just import games lol.



Qft lol.

I really do feel sorry for the europeans, I mean honstely they just keep getting the shaft.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 16, 2006)

It's because of the various currencies and languages.

Hell, Japan is so freakin easy. One language, one small island.

America is one language, but it's huge.

Europe is half a world away, and has 5-6 major languages within it's borders, and two currencies. :\


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 16, 2006)

o whoops the Wii will have 2 SD memory card slots :sweat


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> It's because of the various currencies and languages.
> 
> Hell, Japan is so freakin easy. One language, one small island.
> 
> ...


I wish America was one lang. At my school it's like 12


----------



## RockLee (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah, same here.

FIU = 20 languages @_@

But English is the standard. Europe doesn't have one.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 16, 2006)

Just preordered Zelda and Elebits.  Yay. ^^


----------



## slimscane (Sep 16, 2006)

That echolocation location kid is super lucky! I can't use echolocation _and_ I don't get a free Wii months before it comes out


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 16, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Just preordered Zelda and Elebits.  Yay. ^^



omgosh, how exciting. xD


----------



## Hylian (Sep 16, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Just preordered Zelda and Elebits.  Yay. ^^



i preordered zelda like a year or two ago. im afraid they'll only give me the 
cube version of it..

they took so loong


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 17, 2006)

> *Games published by Nintendo:*
> Wii Sports (bundled with hardware)
> The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
> Excite Truck
> ...





just wanted to post the offical games list from Wii .com. I have to say im pretty impressed.


----------



## Aecen (Sep 17, 2006)

Some good ones, alot of lame movie titles that will suck no matter what are on it tho.

Prince of Persia will be sick tho.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2006)

Hate movie titles but i am surprised to see prince of persia will be out so early, before march? Hummmmm.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 17, 2006)

Ubisoft can take like, 4 months and create something great.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2006)

I think your putting far to much trust on ubisoft


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 17, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> Ubisoft can take like, 4 months and create something great.



Your right the system is not complex to develop for it has the same archetecture as gamecube just buffed up pass Xbox graphics and what not. so games can come out quicker.

Thing is thouse "lame" titles is what the causel player buys the most so sad to say you need those at launch and through out the systems life for it to sell extreamly well.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 17, 2006)

I was just assuming because a LOT of those games aren't really games you have to wait really long for, and I personally think that is fantastic. As opposed to S-E, where nearly everything will take well over a year minimum after it is announced before it is released.


----------



## Aman (Sep 17, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Aman if you lived close to me i would pic ya up so we can go to the nintendo fusion tour together


Why don't they come to me? 

And I'm thinking about getting an American Wii...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> I was just assuming because a LOT of those games aren't really games you have to wait really long for, and I personally think that is fantastic. As opposed to S-E, where nearly everything will take well over a year minimum after it is announced before it is released.


That's cause S-E usually release top-notch games. Ubisoft takes there time aswell and does good when they do, splinter cell is the biggest show.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 17, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> Ubisoft can take like, 4 months and create something great.


Maybe a GBA game... Games take time to develop, even if you are building a game off of a fully built engine, it would still take longer than four months. The Wii is the easiest to develop for, but I bet it will be pretty trying for early devleopers to deal with everything the controller does.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 17, 2006)

omg... I just watched Metroid Prime 3's "Federation Ship Full Walkthrough".  That game looks soooooooo good.  Red Steel looks nowhere near as good as MP3.  I'm glad I don't have to buy Red Steel to satisfy my shooter needs after all


----------



## Yosha (Sep 17, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> New Red Steel, , and  videos.
> 
> Whether or not the Wii succeeds on the wider audience, things are looking great.



Good videos...


----------



## Aman (Sep 17, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> 250 bucks is not much. But how long will wii sports entertain?


It's to show what the controller is capable of.  

And if you buy more controllers, I'm sure Wii Sports can be fun at times.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 17, 2006)

Its still posible to plug in a regular control, of course?


----------



## Aman (Sep 17, 2006)

You can ''plug it in'', but most Wii games use the *Wii* controller.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 17, 2006)

Shield of Achilles said:
			
		

> Its still posible to plug in a regular control, of course?



You can plug in the GC controller to play GC games and what not. The  DBZ was orginally going to be on the GC but they made it for Wii and the Wii mote so they gave the option for ppl to use the GC controller as well.

The Retro controller is mode for the Virtual Console thats what its main purpose was when it came out.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 17, 2006)

I hear that you should be able to use a regular one, such as a gamecube controller or maybe I heard a wrong source...

*-Edit-*

Thanx Goku


----------



## Aman (Sep 17, 2006)

For a very limited amount of games. It's the Wii, I'm buying it because I *like* the controller.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 17, 2006)

That's a good point Aman, Wii Sport is really meant to be played with 2 people at least!





			
				azuken said:
			
		

> *310* bucks is not much. But how long will wii sports entertain?


there I fixed it


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2006)

Yep, unless you live in japan then you may be able to get a extra controller, MAYBE though.


----------



## Aman (Sep 17, 2006)

I don't think you'll need the nunchuck for Wii Sports, and the extra controller isn't a requirement, it's your choice. 

Although pretty much everyone get two controllers these days.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2006)

How you suppose to have fun with the Wii support and ony one friend


----------



## Aman (Sep 17, 2006)

Support?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2006)

I mean how you suppose to play "Wii Sports" with only one controller and no friends, W-A-C-K


----------



## Yosha (Sep 17, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I mean how you suppose to play "Wii Sports" with only one controller and no friends, W-A-C-K



are they not putting a online connection


----------



## Aman (Sep 17, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I mean how you suppose to play "Wii Sports" with only one controller and no friends, W-A-C-K


It's called CPUs.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 17, 2006)

Still its a game that you can play right out of the box i would  play Wii sports by myself quite a bit of course i would want to play it with friends.

but about the controllers. 

Xbox 360 wireless controller = 50 bucks

Wii mote by it self = 40 bucks

now do not get my wrong but the Wii mote offers more than the 360 controller so why are peeps complaining at the cost of it true with the analog attachment the price goes up to 60 dollars but the Wii mote packs in alot of stuff.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 17, 2006)

Everytime I see the word Nunchuck, I do a swift Ninja move.
I think when I actually get the nunchuck, I'm going to hit myself in the face. xD


----------



## Aman (Sep 17, 2006)

You don't even need the nunchuck for Wii Tennis for example.

Good example btw, and I think you're know which controller is the most advanced between the 360 and Wii controllers. 

And like I said, multiple controllers is a choice that a lot of people like.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 17, 2006)

I am not really complaining, but I was reading the IGN roundtable about all the Wii news and someone brought up an interesting point. Wii is a party console, it is meant to be played with friends, and that is what it is portrayed as. Witht the 360, Live is an intragal part of the experience, so someone could easily get by with just one controller and playing with your friends over Live. That isn't so much the case with Wii, in order to get the most out of the Wii you have to have four controller sets. I would just hope that some friends get Wiis too so you don't have to shell out an extra $180 to get the full effect. I am not so much complaining because between my brother and I we have spent $130 to have four 360 controllers (to are wired so we can use them on our computers- free VC FTW, heh), but it is a point worth mentioning.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Still its a game that you can play right out of the box i would  play Wii sports by myself quite a bit of course i would want to play it with friends.
> 
> but about the controllers.
> *
> ...


Wow you getting ripped off, here it's 35
Wire are 25. Then again i live next to a great game store


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 17, 2006)

and who goes out and buys 3 controllers right away? i mean all the gamers i talk to normally buy 1 extra then again most of my friends bring theres over because they would not want nothing ot happen to mine just incase if it breaks they would feel bad.


but i was just saying the justification of the Cost of the wii motes mainly.


----------



## Aman (Sep 17, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I am not really complaining, but I was reading the IGN roundtable about all the Wii news and someone brought up an interesting point. Wii is a party console, it is meant to be played with friends, and that is what it is portrayed as. Witht the 360, Live is an intragal part of the experience, so someone could easily get by with just one controller and playing with your friends over Live. That isn't so much the case with Wii, in order to get the most out of the Wii you have to have four controller sets. I would just hope that some friends get Wiis too so you don't have to shell out an extra $180 to get the full effect. I am not so much complaining because between my brother and I we have spent $130 to have four 360 controllers (to are wired so we can use them on our computers- free VC FTW, heh), but it is a point worth mentioning.


I don't see the Wii as a party console, although that's one of the things you can do with it. It's supposed to broaden the gaming industry, and I doubt gamers that never played before will buy more than two controllers (although they might have their friends bring their controllers to their house). There are some excellent games for the Wii (at least imo) that fit for one or two gamers. It's not like Wii Sports is what's supposed to be the main thing for the Wii, it's to show what it's capable of.


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 17, 2006)

Well I just buy two and then mates bring their's over whe ever we play. That way I don't waste money


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2006)

Two controllers is most times needed for a console, IMO anyway. Don't need four? True. But for the Wii, like the gamecube, it focus are games that use four controls, if you want to take full use four is pretty much needed.


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 17, 2006)

I always play with loads of mates. The way it works is that the people bring the crontrollers and the other person hosts it. That's how I'm hoping the Wii works out.


----------



## Jef88 (Sep 17, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> I don't see the Wii as a party console, although that's one of the things you can do with it. It's supposed to broaden the gaming industry, and I doubt gamers that never played before will buy more than two controllers (although they might have their friends bring their controllers to their house). There are some excellent games for the Wii (at least imo) that fit for one or two gamers. It's not like Wii Sports is what's supposed to be the main thing for the Wii, it's to show what it's capable of.


Wii is a family entertainment system if you ask me
from what i have seen it has something for everyone in the family


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> I always play with loads of mates. The way it works is that the people bring the crontrollers and the other person hosts it. That's how I'm hoping the Wii works out.


Jea but unlike you my friends aren't getting the Wii...


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 17, 2006)

Well it's for anyone, and they are making games that target all audience.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2006)

Making it a family console...we know that


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 17, 2006)

The promo of the Wii that they showed in E3 showed that people from 5-80 were playing it. Some where with family, but not all. Most were by their own. Only party games were shown with the family. So it's really not (Unlike the Gamecube)


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2006)

5-80? It's called bullshit just to get you to buy this. lol. It's more towards family gaming then XBOX 360 and PS3, that's for sure. Wariowear/Super Smash/Wii Sports? Come on


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 17, 2006)

i seen a 60 year old play Brain age last week


----------



## Aman (Sep 17, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> Well I just buy two and then mates bring their's over whe ever we play. That way I don't waste money


Yeah, I doubt I'll get more than two controllers/nunchucks.





			
				Jef88 said:
			
		

> Wii is a family entertainment system if you ask me
> from what i have seen it has something for everyone in the family


That doesn't mean it's just party games or that you need four controllers. 


			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> Two controllers is most times needed for a console, IMO anyway. Don't need four? True. But for the Wii, like the gamecube, it focus are games that use four controls, if you want to take full use four is pretty much needed.


I disagree. In my opinion, a lot of games, except for maybe SSBB (although that uses GC controllers) work just as well for 2 players or 4 players.

And having two controllers is normal.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 17, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> That's cause S-E usually release top-notch games. Ubisoft takes there time aswell and does good when they do, splinter cell is the biggest show.



Dirge of Cerebus took well over a year and it was a peice of shit. Only a handful of things that take many many months from S-E are fantastic. Most really aren't.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> Dirge of Cerebus took well over a year and it was a peice of shit. Only a handful of things that take many many months from S-E are fantastic. Most really aren't.


Maybe in your opinion but i disagree. I agree on DOC but Kingdom hearts/Final Fantasy main games/Grandia 3/VALKYRIE PROFILE/Dragon Quest8/Front Mission three and four/Star Ocean/ Xenogears show me it has quite a good amount of great games IMO of course


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 17, 2006)

I mean most that they release now, they have released many a good title in the day.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2006)

Well what are they releasing now? FF12? Good. FF13? Good. Dragon Quest 9? Good. I don't see any "Bad" games except FFOC.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 17, 2006)

You might be abe to say that reviews prove that 12 is good, but don't _even_ include 13 on that list . Most games have a 2- year dev cycle, it isn't strange for some to go up to 4 years, and sequals based off of the same engine can take a year (think madden). Console games take a lot longer than months to develop, but no, devlopment time doesn't always equal good games.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2006)

I don't go by *"Scores"* I got by my opinion. Take Monster Hunter or Drakenguard, both games i enjoy alot get shitted on. 13 Looks awsome so ima put it as "Looking Good" just like most turn out that way from S-E.


----------



## The End00 (Sep 17, 2006)

The Zelda gameplay looked pretty fun.  I dont think that the motion sensor will be used for attacking like everyone was saying.  As for graphics they were OK.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 17, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> I mean most that they release now, they have released many a good title in the day.



ya back in the DAy anything Square released was AWESOME. but now its like "meh"


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2006)

Guess i feel the same about Nintendo as you guys do S-E. I still feel them bringing the heat but Nintendo slowly fading away with weaker mario games and such, but whatever, it's all good.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 17, 2006)

except almost everything from them in the main line of games was awesome...what they suck at is not RPGs...

Dragon Quest 8
Star Ocean Till The End of Time
Grandia 3
FFX
FFXI
FFXII
KH
KH2

All of those were some of the best RPGs of this Gen...and they were all from SE...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2006)

Yep. It's my point extactly


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 17, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> except almost everything from them in the main line of games was awesome...what they suck at is not RPGs...
> 
> Dragon Quest 8 *< Not made by Square but the Enix Team.*
> Star Ocean Till The End of Time *< do not get me started on this game *
> ...



would not say they are the "best" of this gen they are soso / good but not the best.


but this is going off topic so should be dropped.


going to purchase my nintendo fusion tour tickets this week


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2006)

^Everyone gets a chance to give those ratings, i disagree with almost all but Kingdom Hearts one. Like mario sunshine, how it got a 8. somthing when i give it lower then a 3.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 17, 2006)

Basically what was wrong with Mario Sunshine was the CAmera Issue and alot of people did not like the Water pump idea. The overall gameplay and lvl design was pretty unquie . 

This is why miyamoto did not do that in galaxy ( the water pump idea)  but added a whole new element of gameplay with the Wii remote and the fact it is in space and toatly immersive. that and the Camera issue is toatly fixed.

you see even if you enjoy any game there will be  flaws to it sometimes major ones , i can careless who made it but when there are annoying flaws with in the game they must be pointed out. Which is why i pointed out alot of those erorrs in my above post.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 17, 2006)

Wow this thread moves really fast. ANyways is their any good news from Namco yet


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 17, 2006)

omiK said:
			
		

> Wow this thread moves really fast. ANyways is their any good news from Namco yet



other than the Golf game.. Nope well i will look into it more for ya but thats all i know about namco developing for Wii atm.

DS on the other hand there making quite a bit.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 17, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> except almost everything from them in the main line of games was awesome...what they suck at is not RPGs...
> 
> Dragon Quest 8
> Star Ocean Till The End of Time
> ...



-DQ 8 wasn't even made by Square OR Enix, it was made by Level 5.
-SO3 was fucking crap. The scenes had akward silence and the characters just standing there at moments, making it look like it froze.
-Grandia 3 I admit was a awsome game
-FFX was sort of boring, but was entertaining near the end
-FFXI is a grind fest of dull yawn. Almost every MMORPG from 2004 is better than this, and thats still taking into account all the expansions to one of the most boring MMORPG's ever.
-FFXII is a box of win.
-KH had a wonderful concept, but VERY lackluster execution.
-KHII was a shallow fest of freggin easy. Pretty long though.

And there are many RPG's not made by S-E that are better than a LOT of the stuff S-E released for the PS2, like Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne, Digital Devil Saga, Dark Cloud 2, etc etc.

As for Namco, I would assume they would make a Tales game for it. They've made some in the past on Nintendo consoles and the like, and I don't really see it being hindered on the Wii.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 17, 2006)

Blast.  

I went to two of my GameStop's and asked if they are giving out Wii reservation.  One said he didn't have a clue when the Wii was coming out, while the other a X-box basher had told me that Wii reservations would like be open by at least 45 days before the launch.  

That gives me quite amount of time to save my money for it.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 17, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Blast.
> 
> I went to two of my GameStop's and asked if they are giving out Wii reservation.  One said he didn't have a clue when the Wii was coming out, while the other a X-box basher had told me that Wii reservations would like be open by at least 45 days before the launch.
> 
> That gives me quite amount of time to save my money for it.



lmao xbox bashers....but ya I already tried to reserve my Wii but it wasnt possible.


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 17, 2006)

Found a pretty hilarious post on another board from some disgruntled Nintendo 'fan' saying Wii would be the most expensive system:



> Now, for N64 Virtual console games, you need the classic controller. For gamecube games you need a gamecube controller.
> 
> Now assume you live in a dorm, and want to get a full set of controllers, so you can play 4 player on virtual console, gamecube, and wii games (never owned a gcn, so you don't have controllers).
> 
> ...


----------



## Yosha (Sep 17, 2006)

Heh, what a dumbass...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2006)

We already know Wii is a rip-off for what your getting, won't stop no one from buying it


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 17, 2006)

Shield of Achilles said:
			
		

> lmao xbox bashers....but ya I already tried to reserve my Wii but it wasnt possible.



He's like the X-box didn't put the money where the mouth is, the Live service is horrendous and finally that the 360 hasn't produced games like they promised. What a tard...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> He's like the X-box didn't put the money where the mouth is, the Live service is horrendous and finally that the 360 hasn't produced games like they promised. What a tard...


This man should be slapped like a bitch. Wtf? Live Service Horrendous? LMAO, stupid fool


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 17, 2006)

i like that gruntled nintendo poster. Hes basically saying that the Wii controllers are over priced? please give me a break, he must not be very bright.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 17, 2006)

FUCK FUCK FUCK D<

I had a freakin' huge ass post debunking the whole Wii is a rippoff thing, but I pressed freakin backspace and it thought I wanted to go back a page. Now its deleted

FUCK

Whatever. To those that say it's a ripoff, simply this: you are wrong.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 17, 2006)

LOL, who in their right mind is going to buy all of that here? XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 17, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> LOL, who in their right mind is going to buy all of that here? XD



certainly not me.. i really do not know why you need 4 gc controllers ( i mean if you own a GC allready you should have plenty of controllers by now for the BC games) 

I am buyying one more wii mote / num chuck attachment and thats it for that.

Virtual console controllers? well he is assuming how much they are there and i do not doubt that smash brothers will have one included with the game.


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 17, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> i like that gruntled nintendo poster. Hes basically saying that the Wii controllers are over priced? please give me a break, he must not be very bright.




Well FWIW the same poster does believe that all the Zelda & especially Metroid games are the worst Nintendo have to offer.

As a matter of fact, here's an example:



> Should I start complaining about the ****ty launch lineup then?
> 
> No Mario Kart, no Mario Galaxy, no Smash Bros, no Strikers.....just crappy Metroid and Zelda, two franchises that desperately need to be killed.





> Nice, you said 3 crappy serie in your post now. Halo is crap. Zelda is crap. Metroid is crap. They're all craptastic.
> 
> Give me anything from RARE, like Banjo Kazooie, Kameo, Starfox (obviously the old ones), DKC's, etc. Give me Mario, most games with the Mario tag are good. Give me Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2006)

Lol puts mario above Zelda...fool....Metal Gear for the win though.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 18, 2006)

Laz-E-Boy said:
			
		

> Found a pretty hilarious post on another board from some disgruntled Nintendo 'fan' saying Wii would be the most expensive system:




he's exactly right though...


----------



## Aman (Sep 18, 2006)

Matsuno Developing for Wii
 said:
			
		

> Former Final Fantasy XII director loves the Wii.
> by Sam Kennedy, 09/14/2006
> 
> At Nintendo's Wii press conference in Tokyo today, Yasumi Matsuno, director of Final Fantasy XII (well, until he left the project midway through its development) and other popular RPGs like Final Fantasy Tactics and Ogre Battle, stated that he is developing for the Wii and expressed his love for the platform.
> ...



[AonE-AnY]​_Ah​_My​_Goddess​_-​_Sorezore​_no​_Tsubasa​_-​_18​_[WS][CF392DF9].avi


			
				BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> he's exactly right though...


Ohhh, now I get it.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 18, 2006)

So the guy picks _strikers_ above _zelda_, and thinks you are required to buy 11 controllers to use the system. Yeah, he's an idiot.


----------



## Aman (Sep 18, 2006)

He has a point though.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 18, 2006)

No, no, he doesn't.

Wii + 4 Wii-motes + 4 Nun-chucks + 4 Retro (which double as GC controllers) + 2 games + pack in WiiSports = 570$

PS3 + 4 SixAxiS + 2 games = 770$

And that's assuming the PS3 is the 500$ model.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 18, 2006)

i never heard that retro doubles the GCn controller...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 18, 2006)

The Retro Controllers can be played with GC games as well 


also i stubbled apaon the best box art from the best RPG of all time  even though it goes for 130 dollars sealed still


----------



## Aman (Sep 18, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> No, no, he doesn't.
> 
> Wii + 4 Wii-motes + 4 Nun-chucks + 4 Retro (which double as GC controllers) + 2 games + pack in WiiSports = 570$
> 
> ...


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> No, no, he doesn't.
> 
> Wii + 4 Wii-motes + 4 Nun-chucks + 4 Retro (which double as GC controllers) + 2 games + pack in WiiSports = 570$
> 
> ...


Wii = 250
Three Wii Motes = 180 *Including Nun-chucks*
4 Ratro = 120 - 160 *There 40 or 30?*
2 Games = 100
*650 - 690*

PS3 = 500-600
3 Controlers - 90-120 *30-40?*
2 games = 120
*710 - 810* *Going on cheapest controllers for now, otherewise charge 30 dollers more*

Just to point it out. Might aswell do 360 aswell. 
XBOX 360 = 300-400
Three Controllers - 90-120
Two Games = 120
*610 - 640*
690 for xbox live, but not couting that. 

360 Is so far the cheapest to get everything for multiplayer and all.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 18, 2006)

360 controllers = 49.99 for wireless ones .

retro controllers have not been priced but i do not see them going above 30.hence there is nothing to special about them.

num chucks are not needed for every game so i would just count the Wii mote by it self for now which is 39.99


and for multiplayer on 360 core model with old games you need a HD which costs 99.99 bucks =/


----------



## pajamas (Sep 18, 2006)

Retro Controllers are around 20. According to IGN.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 18, 2006)

if they are twenty, thats not bad in the least.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2006)

I put the 360 price as a premiume model or HD model model, still cheaper. Num chucks will be needed for a good amount of games, it goes with it. If you MUST not have it then minus 60 bucks. 

Wireless is forty everywhere here. 
Amazon link

Hell you could buy two for 60. 


Even in my gamestop it's 40 for wireless 35 for wired. Only on the offical gamestop is it 50, and who the hell buys from the crappy place? 

Retro is unconfirmed so i'll go with 30. 

In the end it matters which games you want but if your looking for more shooters and fighters i head to the XBOX 360 for almost the same enjoyment, plus you don't need four controllers for XBOX 360 since live is the best console service at the moment.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 18, 2006)

> Wii = 250
> Three Wii Motes = 180 *Including Nun-chucks*
> 4 Ratro = 120 - 160 *There 40 or 30?*
> 2 Games = 100
> ...



Ya know looking at this list it makes me realise the Wii isn't as cheap as it looks, just things in general are cut out, like a DVD player.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 18, 2006)

Death Note

this

EB games and the Offical Xbox site has them listed for 49.99 for wireless controllers so there offical price is 49.99.

using the online logic then you do not need 3 extra Wii motes since i can play online with Nitendo's Wi Fi Service ( for free and use the Wii connect 24 serice)  

Prem model

400 bucks ( 1 controller and no game)
3 Wireless controllers 49.99 ( we go by offical prices here )
2 games = 120 bucks
Xbox live ( since you said live is the best so we will add it) 50 bucks a year.

= $719.97 cents.  plus this does not include the Wireless gaming and many people i know love wireless because there systems are never close enough to there cable modem so that adds another 99.99 bucks.

on the num chuck thing. 3/4 of the games im buying at launch only use the remote  but many platformers of coruse will use this and FPS games but its not a "need" for the system. Hence the "family" oretined games to attaract the non gamer only need the Wii Mote.

But this is pointless ( and not a 360 thread )  and what not so im going to drop it here either way 360 is not the cheapest =/

anyways on the information side of Wii here you go rocklee 



> How does the Wii controller work?
> Probably the most well known feature, the Wii has sevral impressive methods of gathering input.
> 
> A. Triaxial accelerometer.
> ...


----------



## pajamas (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm hoping they do something to the effect of: dropping the basic Wiimote five bucks, to 34.99, and then adding in a Nunchuck (combination pack) for 49.99. But that's just wishful thinking...


----------



## slimscane (Sep 18, 2006)

This is a dumb argument, the 360 has a _ton_ of optional things that you could get if you wanted to that would rocket the price up, and undoubtably the Wii will ahve a bunch of parifferals that will raise the price if you buy them all to have a full set of everything. _DEPENDING ON WHAT YOU WANT_ it can go different ways, and if you want everything for Wii it is going to cost you, but the same goes for 360 and PS3. The Wii is a system of parifferals (I mean, the entire system is designed around the controller for goodness' sake), so of course in the long run it might really could cost you more, but then you are just getting into hypothetical situations.

Wii= $250
360= $400
PS3= $600

I might would argue that since Wii is a multiplayer system you might as well add 3 controller sets, but what if you know people with a Wii aswell? Then it would be pointless. I would say that one extra set is mandatory, but I would also say that another game is mandatory for each other system (unless you really like Hexic, or one of those 360 bundles pulls through, then it would be a completely different story), so lets dot he math for that:

Wii: $320
360: $460
PS3: $660 (perhaps $670)

Hmm, just about exactly the same as before! Imagine! Going off on hypothetical tangents for this long doesn't accomplish too much in the end.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 18, 2006)

but you basically have to have 3 othre nunchuks if you buy 3 more wii-motes, because a lot of games require it...and if its a requirement(lets be honest it is a require ment, unless you plan on not getting Zelda/MP and playing Multiplayer with MP)

so i mean, it should be a pack in with the remote and cost 50...not 60 buying them seperately...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2006)

60 Dollers a controller for Wii, nunchuck is bought if you want to play all the games. That's what we were going by. I thought you had to BUY somthing to get online with the Wii, isn't there somthing? I could be wrong but i heard people complaining. 

As for the controllers on XBOX 360, you can get to wired and two wireless. You don't need them all wireless = 180, since you get ripped off near you we'll put wireless more money. 
400
130
120
680

*Wii*
250
180
Retro *30 for now* = 120
100
650

Sorry in my eyes, XBOX 360 with it's more graphic cability is much more worthy.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 18, 2006)

From what i know Metriod Prime 3 will only have Single Player and Wii connect 24 services. Thats all they said about it at this point.

and your correct slime 100%


----------



## Aman (Sep 18, 2006)

Why are everyone debating about something so silly?


----------



## slimscane (Sep 18, 2006)

Well, that have a point, Aman, but it is purely a hypothetical one, so it really doesn't make too much sense to do it for as long as they have.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 18, 2006)

I heard that in Hawaii and Guam, Gamestop is running at trade in old games or accesorries for $50 and you can pre-order the Wii.  

I think its b.s on how they don't do that in the states, I would like to know an exact date on when pre-orders of the console will happen because usually things like this will go under the radar for me and I won't be able to get it.  I really really want to play Red Steel.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 18, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Why is everyone debating about something so silly?




I dont know, why is everyone saying Sony is throwing Blu-Ray down their throats, when they just put it on their box?

maybe because everyone was saying it'll be the cheapest, with specualtion on 199.99, 40 dollar games(i heard plenty of people say so), and specualtion on packed in nunchuks with the remote for 40 bucks, much less 50...


if you ask me, the prices are bad...and i think that's why its not such a silly discussion...


----------



## RockLee (Sep 18, 2006)

We are arguing the relative cheapness of the console.

Ahem. Retro Controllers are 20$. The thread I was keeping track of for three days mentioned as such, but since it's at 5,000 posts, I don't think finding it is feasable.

If 360 Controllers are 50$, you can bet your bottom dollar that PS3 controllers will be 50$ as well.

If we are going to argue for a full set of controllers, it's only fair to include the Nun-chuck in that equation. Hell, if you want, we'll throw in the Retro Controllers, too. It'll still be cheaper.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 18, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> We are arguing the relative cheapness of the console.
> 
> Ahem. Retro Controllers are 20$. The thread I was keeping track of for three days mentioned as such, but since it's at 5,000 posts, I don't think finding it is feasable.
> 
> ...



but if you include all that, its not by much, which means the Wii isnt as cheap as it sounds....


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2006)

Plus Wii is not really worthy of what you getting in terms of technology, this might be the first system i'll skip on all together.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 18, 2006)

> but if you include all that, its not by much, which means the Wii isnt as cheap as it sounds....



Of course. _If_ you include all that. Most people won't. Nevertheless, the gap between the consoles base price and game price is great enough that it'll absorb the blow of a controller that's 10$ more than the competition.



> Plus Wii is not really worthy of what you getting in terms of technology, this might be the first system i'll skip on all together.



How, pray tell? Because Nintendo is making a profit? Because Sony or Microsoft is losing money per console? Because the Wii is weaker than the PS3 or the 360?

Just because they didn't redesign the console's components from scratch doesn't mean you should write them off.

And since when was a console's power such a hinderance? Since when was a company making money a deterant from buying their product? Last I checked, PS2 fell under these categories. The weakest console last gen, and the most profitable, I heard people rave about it despite the comparative strength of the GC and XboX.

So, again, why is a weak console bad? None of you seem to mind that the weaker console won out this gen.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 18, 2006)

it's not the power of the console that counts wich is why Nintendo is doing what they are doing in the first place 

But if all you're looking for is some on-screen bling bling then by all means, it's your loss. (note: That was not really directed at anyone in specific, in case someone's feeling targeted XDDDD )


----------



## Hylian (Sep 18, 2006)

just another bleach wii scan

but it kinda shows how u use the wiimote


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 18, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Of course. _If_ you include all that. Most people won't. Nevertheless, the gap between the consoles base price and game price is great enough that it'll absorb the blow of a controller that's 10$ more than the competition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




there is a big difference between the graphics limitations of Ps2-GCN/Xbox

than the difference between Wii-PS3/360

and contrary to popular belief, the PS2s graphics limitations did hurt it enough to make Xbox be able to survive another generation...

Ninja Gaiden
Morrowind
KOTOR
KOTOR2
Jade Empire
DOOM 3

some of the really big names for Xbox that helped it sell didnt go to PS2 because of its graphics limitations, and had they been up to par with Xbox, the console wars right now probably would only have 2 consoles in the race again...


----------



## RockLee (Sep 18, 2006)

I think you just helped prove my point and bolstered it...

Thanks!


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 18, 2006)

wat are you talking about, in the long run it hurt PS2 enough to have 360 survive...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 18, 2006)

Once again, as said dozen's of times before, Wii isn't aiming to 'win' shit. So really, there are only 2 competitors who will just go at one another, MS and Sony. Nintendo is just going a different path, more on innovation than advancement in basic mechanics.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 18, 2006)

I don't know about your prices... but here is what I am getting at launch.


One Nintendo Wii console package.               $250
One Retro Controller                                   $20
One Legend of Zelda:  Twilight Princess         $50
 *Total: $320* (not including tax of course)

*My* cost.  It's less than even an Xbox 360 without any extras.  I know of at least three other friends who are going to camp with me so we will have at least four Wiimotes right there.

Just making sure on this... Split screen multiplayer will work for Virtual Console titles such as Goldeneye and Perfect Dark right?  They aren't mutilating our old games any are they?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 18, 2006)

Yes multiplayer will still work split screen on your old games such as perfect dark and golden eye. Sadly we most likely will not see those 2 titles hence rare is owned by microsoft now.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> I don't know about your prices... but here is what I am getting at launch.
> 
> 
> One Nintendo Wii console package.               $250
> ...



This is the problem i'm having. None of my friends are getting the Wii, and most have XBOX 360 and almost all but two are getting a PS3. What am i going to do? Have to get a Wii and four controllers? I just can't bring myself to buy somthing that much and not get games like Devil May Cry, Resistance, Lost Planet, Saint rows...just can't


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 18, 2006)

I do not buy things for my "friends" if they do not have the controllers / system then scrrew them  then agian i allways buy one extra controller.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2006)

But wtf? All the games i want are multiplayer. Super Smash/Bleach*Kinda* and One Piece *One game i can't see buying the system for* Everything else i'm getting on a different console and Mario can put on wait till i try it first. See i'm in a tough spot? Ya'll got friends buying it, i have no one, all the single player games are no intrest to me...i'm fucked


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 18, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Yes multiplayer will still work split screen on your old games such as perfect dark and golden eye. Sadly we most likely will not see those 2 titles hence rare is owned by microsoft now.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

My hopes... My dreams...

They REALLY need Goldeneye and Perfect Dark on the VC.  Those would probably be amoung if not the best selling games for it.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 18, 2006)

they should also have all VC games be online...


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 18, 2006)

That's really not an easy thing to do.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 18, 2006)

ZSnes can pull off online play easily, and is probably the best free online gaming experience.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2006)

Man SNES...i forgot all about my emulators


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 19, 2006)

saying they cant do it just means they are lazy...some people, would want to, say play 007(if on VC) Goldeneye online...


----------



## RockLee (Sep 19, 2006)

Crazy, I feel for ya. What I plan to do is this: Buy two controllers at first, and hope some friends get it. Then, regardless, over time I'll buy more and more controllers until I have 4 full sets.

It's what I did with the Cube, and I can play 4 player without depending on anyone else.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 19, 2006)

Okay, last night I got really pissed off at all the price comparisons and wrote a rant about it which can be found 

Seriously guys, you don't need four controllers to enjoy a system, and you definitely don't need the 16 that some idiots claim you do.

The system is about fun and gaming, and it's the cheapest of them, unless you decide to buy every single possible peripheral.

Can everyone just agree on that? Please?! =/


----------



## slimscane (Sep 19, 2006)

I hope it doesn't hurt your feelings that I didn't read your entire blog post  It was pretty long, but I think I agree (from having only read a little bit). I tried to end this argument earlier in the same way, but it didn't work . I don't like the price of Wii stuff either, so I can sympathise with crazymtf and blade, and I think that their points are valid, but it is really on a person by person basis, so it doesn't make sense to argue like this. You could say "teh 360 is mor $ thn PS3" and then say that you have to buy the wireless addapter, the HD-DVD player, two more 20 gig hdds, and Live each year to be able to match "teh PS#", but that would be a dumb argument because no one _needs_ all that crap to play the 360, but I suppose if someone wanted to pay all that money then they would have the chance to. Do you guys see why this is a silly argument?


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 19, 2006)

^If you want peripherals you get them yourself.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2006)

Thinking about it though I am annoyed that the system doesn't play DVDs, like I don't know people say DVDs are cheap and all. But it space, to play a DVD you need a seperate player in the room you add that and the Wii isn't so small I can't explain how I add it that way but I did so for a reason.

Overall I guess I shouldn't be fussed as I have a PS2 and will get a PS3 which plays DVDs, but if I didn't have any of these I would only have my comp which I only use for burning DVDs anyway. I could buy a DVD player but like no.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 19, 2006)

> seeing how i have 4 dvd players ( PC, Ps2,360,and one on the entertainment system) i really do not need ANOTHER one seriously i do not even uses the ps2's because its pretty bad.
> 
> The 360 one ya its nice but just to hook up my 360 again to watch a movie is pointless.
> 
> ...




No wonder Amazon ddid not have the pre orders up anymore the same day they put them up. this is why.


> Amazon's Nintendo Wii Pre-Order Frenzy





> Anticipation for the Nintendo Wii in the wake of the Nintendo press conference has reached fever pitch, so much so that online retailer Amazon.com has had to stop taking pre-orders due to an overwhelming demand.
> 
> The Wii was made available for consumers to pre-order Friday September 15th and subsequently reached Amazon's initial allocation limit within a couple of hours.
> 
> ...



DeiSaso


----------



## Aman (Sep 19, 2006)

Zelda Twillight Princess higher quality boxart. W00T! 






			
				Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> Okay, last night I got really pissed off at all the price comparisons and wrote a rant about it which can be found


Thank you for that, I totally agree (about the part with comparing prices).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 19, 2006)

Thx aman, intresting and nice.

o here is some intresting news.



> Reggie Talks Wii Opera, Friend Codes and Greed





> I had a chance to talk to Nintendo of America president Reggie Fils-Aime for the Rocky Mountain News during the New York event last week.
> 
> He seems like a pretty nice, straightforward guy, though he did get a little cagey when I started pressing for launch numbers and pressing him on the cost of the console and its controllers.
> 
> ...



DeiSaso


----------



## Aman (Sep 19, 2006)

Great news about the pre-ordering at Amazon, I dunno if I like the second one though. T__T

Oh yeah, and about DVD players, if it can push down the system's price and 99 % have it already, I'm glad that they did it. And I like the price, 250 dollars and a 40 buck game is good to me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 19, 2006)

k then here is more news well good news if your going to be there like me 


> Wii Playable at Nintendo Fusion Tour





> Nintendo just confirmed that the Wii will be playable during their Nintendo Fusion Tour.
> 
> The cross-country tour, which starts Sept. 27 and stars Hawthorne Heights, will feature multiple Wii consoles hooked-up and ready to play as well as "DS games like Elite Beat Agents".
> 
> ...



EDIt

here is GREAT NEWS FOR DS!



> Okay, I rarely just post press releases we get ? that's Crecente's job ? but this is pretty awesome. BioWare has formed a new team that will work specifically on hand-held games.
> 
> Their first title, still unannounced, will be for the Nintendo DS. The thought of them somehow squeezing Baldur's Gate 2 onto a DS card makes me swoon. Of course, even better? If they ignore their library of games entirely and just give me portable Planescape: Torment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aman (Sep 19, 2006)

I hate you.  Can't you get me a flight ticket over there?


----------



## slimscane (Sep 19, 2006)

Wii60 is so awesome that it makes me kind of angry that Reggie denounces it. I thought it was an excelent PR move for MS to embrace it, but now Nintendo looks almost as greedy as Sony. The DVD player probably wouldn't have raised the price because they are already making money off of the console. 

Bioware is fantastic, I can't wait to see the first news of thier game.


----------



## Aman (Sep 19, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Wii60 is so awesome that it makes me kind of angry that Reggie denounces it. I thought it was an excelent PR move for MS to embrace it, but now Nintendo looks almost as greedy as Sony. The DVD player probably wouldn't have raised the price because they are already making money off of the console.
> 
> Bioware is fantastic, I can't wait to see the first news of thier game.


It's not being greedy, normally you're not supposed to talk good about your competitors, not in this industry. And I meant how much it costs for Nintendo, and like I said before, them making money on it is *good*.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 19, 2006)

Reggie said:
			
		

> "I'm a greedy individual."


Wii60 started out as a large movement with gamers like you and I, because we recognised the amount of fun and value that could be achieved by buying the two insteed of the PS3. It shows that MS is in touch with the community if they also say that it is a good idea, if you can't admit that your competitors do some good things, then how are you expected to learn and grow from the competition that is produced.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 19, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Wii60 is so awesome that it makes me kind of angry that Reggie denounces it. I thought it was an excelent PR move for MS to embrace it, but now Nintendo looks almost as greedy as Sony. The DVD player probably wouldn't have raised the price because they are already making money off of the console.
> 
> Bioware is fantastic, I can't wait to see the first news of thier game.




almost as greedy...i thought not wanting to take a hit on consoles sold makes them a lot mroe greedy already...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 19, 2006)

I dont know Reggie likes to kick alot of ass and take names 

its cool that he and peter moore are buds 

aman where do you live? i will consider coming to get ya.


----------



## Aman (Sep 19, 2006)

I live in N-town, Wii Street 54, come and get me. ^^





			
				slimscane said:
			
		

> Wii60 started out as a large movement with gamers like you and I, because we recognised the amount of fun and value that could be achieved by buying the two insteed of the PS3. It shows that MS is in touch with the community if they also say that it is a good idea, if you can't admit that your competitors do some good things, then how are you expected to learn and grow from the competition that is produced.


My point was that it wasn't out of greedyness.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 19, 2006)

N town where the hell is that ? lol if its out of the USA im sorry i think i will have to pass  i will send you a boat if you want


----------



## Aman (Sep 19, 2006)

Aww, just a boat?  

Do it! 


Oh yeah, and why the lack of comments on the boxart?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Zelda Twillight Princess higher quality boxart. W00T!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man i hate where the Wii is put, if your going to put it on the top atleast make it the whole thing, not a little loop having "Wii" in it...sorry just had to say my opinion.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 19, 2006)

^^I agree with crazy...to me, Wii should be on the bottom, and the nintendo logo at top, other than that, its really good...i lvoe when companies actually give a shit about box art...that's why i love SE...and Hideo...


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 19, 2006)

> Man i hate where the Wii is put, if your going to put it on the top atleast make it the whole thing, not a little loop having "Wii" in it...sorry just had to say my opinion.



I understand... it's a design different from what you are used to. QUICK! Grab your pitchfork and chase it too the old windmill!


----------



## Kayo (Sep 19, 2006)

I think the boxart looks great and really don't care where Nintendo nor Wii is put


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2006)

I love the boxart.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 19, 2006)

I see nothing wrong with the cover, and it's way cool that they used that picture, I had it as a wallpaper for a long time 

What is this talk of Bioware?  are they making a game for Wii??? *drools*


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 19, 2006)

Meh at box art.  Not good, but not really bad either.

I actually kinda wished they would have used a different pic since that one is so old, but still nice.


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 19, 2006)

Curves are evil.
Also, how can Nintendo dare put their logo at the top?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, shame on companies telling you what system the game is for. O_o


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2006)

Personally I like the Wii box art I don't know where I have seen it before, like on box covers for MP3 players I think. Overall it looks pretty cool the whie is a bit much though they should blend it in a little better other than that it is cool.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 19, 2006)

i think they where complaining about that since myself and some others disliked the blue ray on the top of the PS3 box art.

its a cool background i wish they used some more darkness instead of the brownis background like some more of the link/wolf thing. but over all very nice


----------



## Kayo (Sep 19, 2006)

Going to pre-order Wii tomorrow at GAME.
I have decided to preorder Zelda with it, but can't decide if I should preorder Red Steel and Excite Truck too. I might be addicted to Zelda too much and stop playing the other two 
There is also the chance that Red Steel or Excite Truck would be bad.

Any good advices?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 19, 2006)

Well i  plan to get the same games you are. so this is what im doing.

Im getting zelda first then by the time december roles around ( or the the last week of november) i plan to buy excite truck / Red Steel.

though i might get Excite truck  a week after launch so i have a racer with me.

so first time zelda, then excite truck and around december get Red Steel..


----------



## Kayo (Sep 19, 2006)

^ Good idea, I think I will also do something like this. If I wait some weeks, Gamespot and other gaming sites will probably try the games out and make reviews so I won't waste my cash buying them if the games are bad. I have heard that there is still some controlling issues with Red Steel.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 19, 2006)

;( my GameStop told me they weren't accepting pre-orders yet and they don't know when they will.  Bastards are holding out on me I know it!


----------



## Aman (Sep 19, 2006)

Kayo said:
			
		

> Going to pre-order Wii tomorrow at GAME.
> I have decided to preorder Zelda with it, but can't decide if I should preorder Red Steel and Excite Truck too. I might be addicted to Zelda too much and stop playing the other two
> There is also the chance that Red Steel or Excite Truck would be bad.
> 
> Any good advices?


V?nta p? gamereactors recension.

Wait for the reviews basically, then make up your mind. And from what I heard, all the controlling issues on Red Steel are gone.


And about the boxart, at least I love where the Wii logo is.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 19, 2006)

Um no on the latest red steel info from the Wii conference the controlls are much better than they have been and the sword fighting got more interactive but not at the point where its totaly 1 on 1.

though Metriod Primes 3 expert mode is the closest thing to a mouse on Wii right now for FPS. not sure about far cry and what not yet they have not played those yet.

I mean if they sparked your intrest in buying them then get them seriously thats what im doing this gen around i missed out on to many good games ( well to me) because of reveiws 


i loved quest 64 even though it got a 3.0


----------



## Aether (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice box art, though I would have liked a more grayish look on it, but o well.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 19, 2006)

niice zelda boxart  

and people are complaining that they put a wii logo on top?  
they do that with every game in any system..

the top logo looks better than the cube one imo


----------



## pajamas (Sep 19, 2006)

I much prefer the new tops to the box art, I think it looks.... better. The previous one just looked awkward to me, but I really like the current one.

As for Red Steel, apparently the controls are actually quite a bit nicer, as well as the swordplay being far better than it was. The updated impressions on Red Steel from IGN say it's gotten quite a bit better, and while the controls aren't quite up to par with the Expert bit on MP3, they felt in some ways smoother.

So yeah, I'm definitely anticipating Red Steel, sounds like it's getting better.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 19, 2006)

hook us up with that IGN link Leon 
If Red steel allows you to freely move the sword around I'm getting it XDDDD


----------



## Aecen (Sep 19, 2006)

Managed to preorder it, along with red steel/zelda.  Hopefully Red Steel was improved, the videos didnt impress me much.

And im alittle dissapointed with the lack of innovation when it comes to zelda and the wii controller, but it was a gamecube game first.


----------



## Hietozephyr (Sep 19, 2006)

zelda was good in it's time. (it syill is, but less appealing.)


----------



## pajamas (Sep 19, 2006)

<-- he seems to think it's very good, aside from a few control glitches it's gotten much better.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 19, 2006)

i uploaded the high quality ( ign insider) trailer video a couple of pages back as well


----------



## RockLee (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow. All the Wii news. Dayum.

First, the fact that Amazon pre-orders are gone is good and bad. I was planning to waltz into my local Toys 'R' Us and get a Wii while everyone is at church.

It seems I have some waiting to do.  Whatever. It's going to be my first console launch. I'll take my DS, and I'll probably find a LAN going.

As for that boxart, I've heard rumors that it's not the real one.

I, however, hope it is. It looks real nice, and I just think that almost any bar or tag will ruin good boxart. But, casuals need to know what system a game is for, or little Timmy is going to get Heavenly Sword for his Wii, or Super Mario Galaxy for his PS3.

Oh, is the Fusion Tour comming to Miami? Say it is, please!


----------



## Hietozephyr (Sep 19, 2006)

yeah, i have no idea what rocky just said/posted...


----------



## RockLee (Sep 19, 2006)

It's ok. You need to be insane to understand me anyways.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 19, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Um no on the latest red steel info from the Wii conference the controlls are much better than they have been and the sword fighting got more interactive but not at the point where its totaly 1 on 1.
> 
> though Metriod Primes 3 expert mode is the closest thing to a mouse on Wii right now for FPS. not sure about far cry and what not yet they have not played those yet.
> 
> ...


Haha, I actually like it too! 

I understood you RockLee, but I can't answer your question  But just pray that when you are camping out it doesn't _rain_ 

The fake boxart is pretty good, assuming it is fake, I woult like to see the real one top it.


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 19, 2006)

So... you thinkk that the Zelda boxart will be gold embossed? (ooh shiny)


----------



## Volken (Sep 19, 2006)

I hope they use a gold cover but I bet the real cover will be darker like the gray. It just seems to fit with the whole plot and everything.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 19, 2006)

That cover reminds me of an elder scrolls game, but appearantly this zelda is supposed to be huge, either way, gold would be nice, or just not tan.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 19, 2006)

Any place I can preorder wii?


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 19, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Any place I can preorder wii?


Amazon <3
Best Buy and those sorts of stores might be taking preorders to now.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 20, 2006)

Amazon stopped.

2 hours the pre-orders lasted, before Amazon ran out of pre-order Wiis.

Yeah, you heard right. 2 hours. Amazon. Ran out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 20, 2006)

Classic Controller is 19.99!  ( USD)



> Games and Controllers
> Nintendo will be pricing its Wii games at $49.99 and is recommending that its third party contributors do the same. This is $10 cheaper than many games for Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3.
> 
> Players will be able to separately buy additional Wii-mote and nunchuk controllers, as well as the classic controller, as soon as the system launches. *The Wii-mote will cost $39.99. The nunchuk unit will cost $19.99. And the classic controller will cost $19.99. *






Also this is the offical Box Art for Zelda


----------



## Hylian (Sep 20, 2006)

^ i think that one's alittle better. although i still like the gold one,
but i can't barely see the wolf zelda logo thing in it


----------



## RockLee (Sep 20, 2006)

Eh. Thought as much. Now it's confirmed.

Although I do love gold. 

Goooooooold...


----------



## Aman (Sep 20, 2006)

I like that boxart even more!  And here's a new better link about Red steel.  Some Wii news too.

*Wii talking to Take Two?*



> Talking to MTV this week, Nintendo of America President Reggie Fils-Aime revealed that Nintendo is in talks with Take-Two Interactive about potential support for the Big N?s upcoming console, Wii.
> 
> Fils-Aime told MTV, "We're reaching out to every publisher, frankly every day. I'll be spending some time later today with the folks over at Take Two to see what type of support they can give our console... The fact is there will be M-rated content on the Wii console. EA has already announced that they're bringing 'The Godfather' to our console. And we want every single best-selling game to be available on Wii. Whatever that content is."
> 
> Take-Two Interactive is perhaps best-known for publishing Rockstar?s famous Grand Theft Auto franchise. The company most recently brought Rockstar Games presents Table Tennis to Xbox 360 and will bring Bully to PlayStation 2 later this fall.



*Telltale Games In Talks With Nintendo*



> Independent game developer Telltale Games have revealed that the company has begun talks with Nintendo concerning the possibility of bringing PC graphic adventure title Sam & Max to the Wii.
> 
> The unusual progress of the game began on Thursday, September 14th when Telltale Web Marketing Coordinator Emily Morganti commented in an online blog on the company website that any fans interested in a version of the game on the Wii should contact Nintendo, while suggesting that the developer was also interested in the concept.
> 
> ...



*Wii specs*



> 729 MHz IBM PowerPC "Broadway" CPU
> 243 MHz ATI "Hollywood" GPU
> 24MBs "main" 1T-SRAM
> 64MBs other 1T-SRAM
> ...



*Interesting WiiConnect24 feature*



> We've already posted about several WiiConnect24 features that Nintendo's Satoru Iwata himself announced. But more news is good news right? So here, we found this interesting little bit. Just look at the screenshot above, scan through the text, and look what it says about SMS.
> 
> Done? You sure? Scan it again. Yep. WiiConnect24 can be accessed via SMS. If they can find ways to somehow have that feature interface with, say sim games, then Nintendo has something great going.
> 
> ...



And I think this picture will interest you.


----------



## Aman (Sep 20, 2006)

*New Sonic Secrets revealed.*



> Gameplay details hinted at in brand-new shots. We recently saw shots of Sonic's Wii-adventure which had tiny little diagrams of how to control the boisterous blue rodent... and they didn't give away much. These new images follow a similar diagrammatical vein, although this batch actually gives some indication of how the game will be played.
> 
> It appears that by holding the controller horizontally you steer the hedgehog as seen in plane-sim Wing Island, tilting the Wii-mote to angle the direction Sonic takes as he pelts along.


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 20, 2006)

*Sam and Max?  *
It's too good to be true.  Now that I think about it.  The Wii is the perfect console for the "point and click" adventure games.  Monkey Island, Maniac Mansion, Peasant's Quest...


----------



## Aman (Sep 20, 2006)

Here's hoping. ^_^

And here's a guy's view on Nintendo including Wii Sports, do not take this as facts, I just think that he has a point. If you have a problem with the price, you should read it, even if you won't agree. 

new better link about Red steel


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 20, 2006)

Great news about Red steel, and the other stuff too Aman


----------



## slimscane (Sep 20, 2006)

Excite Truck Only Supports Two Players 

Besides that, lots of cool nes, and lots of good stuff! I like the real zelda box art better


----------



## Aman (Sep 20, 2006)

^Yeah, news about the Wii kinda slowed down a while after E3, seems like the hype is back.

And about Excite Truck, obviously it isn't good news, but it doesn't bother me. Two players will do to me.





			
				centuryslayer said:
			
		

> Great news about Red steel, and the other stuff too Aman


Yeah, I'm so glad that Ubisoft are doing this.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 20, 2006)

hey you guys know what time online stores start selling consoles on launch day usually?  Is it at the stroke of midnight? or later morning?


----------



## Aman (Sep 20, 2006)

When the Wii launches, some stores will probably open at midnight.

And you seem to be Wii-hungry. 

()

Honestly, I can't stand the wait! I want my Wii right now, for fuck's sake!


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 20, 2006)

Since it's on a sunday...I'm going to stay up from midnight till online stores take orders.  The auto-refresh extension for firefox is great for this stuff


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 20, 2006)

> Guitar Hero to Rock All Consoles
> 
> Because Nintendo and Microsoft fans have as much right to head bang as anyone.





> September 20, 2006 - According to GamesIndustry.biz, Activision's CEO Robert Kotick has saluted those about to rock on all platforms.
> 
> While speaking at the Goldman Sachs Communacopia XV Conference, Kotick said the heroic guitar simulation would be arriving on "every significant new platform."
> 
> ...






as for the Wii im camping out my walmart will release them the stroke of midnight WOOT!


----------



## Aman (Sep 20, 2006)

Why are you guys getting it before me?


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 20, 2006)

I had such a horrible experience with camping out for the 360 that i'm not going to camp again.  

stupid fucking indians...they ruined it for me...for everyone.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 20, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> I had such a horrible experience with camping out for the 360 that i'm not going to camp again.
> 
> stupid fucking indians...they ruined it for me...for everyone.


The dot or the feather? O_o


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 20, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> The dot or the feather? O_o


the dot.

note I do not feel this way about all indians...just the fuckers who screwed me over on launch day.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 20, 2006)

certianly it was better than when I camped out for my 360? It rained and was about 33 degrees, and my tent flooded with 4 inches of water.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 20, 2006)

Reservation ftw? lol


----------



## Aman (Sep 20, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> I had such a horrible experience with camping out for the 360 that i'm not going to camp again.
> 
> stupid fucking indians...they ruined it for me...for everyone.


What happened?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 20, 2006)

> Business Week examines Nintendo's Wii strategy
> 
> Posted Sep 20th 2006 2:55PM by Blake Snow
> Filed under: Culture, Nintendo DS, Nintendo Wii, Business
> ...


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 20, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> What happened?


Indian dad and his kid are standing in line behind me.  We start moving up to get into the store for our 360's.  The guy all of a sudden starts talking to his kid in indian.  When I'm about to grab my 360 premium ticket, the little fucker ducks under my arm and takes it running into the store.  The guy told his kid to do it.  

The fucking best buy employees just watched and let it happen.  Their response was "you should have stopped him"

I yelled at the father about how gutless he was making his kid do his work, but he just ignored me completely despite me being inches from his face.  Still...bestbuy did nothing.

So yeah...i would have had my 360 that day if it hadn't been for fucking best buy and the fucking wanker indians.


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 20, 2006)

It's your fault for not rampaging and making a federal case out of it (like every good consumer should)

If you yell enough... you get your way.
_____

Guitar Hero... sweet


----------



## Aman (Sep 20, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> Indian dad and his kid are standing in line behind me.  We start moving up to get into the store for our 360's.  The guy all of a sudden starts talking to his kid in indian.  When I'm about to grab my 360 premium ticket, the little fucker ducks under my arm and takes it running into the store.  The guy told his kid to do it.
> 
> The fucking best buy employees just watched and let it happen.  Their response was "you should have stopped him"
> 
> ...


O_O
I'm sorry about that. 

I hate people like that, you should've tried more, I mean wtf was he thinking saying that to his son...?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 20, 2006)

ah that really sucks. mecha. i normally go to the store about 8 hours in advance and they know that im there last time i had to wait the full 8 hours. on DS launch they made Tickets with a numb er on them and wrote your name down so you could leave the store and come back

for Wii im camping out no matter what in the store  ( its 24/7 walmart after all)


----------



## kewlmyc (Sep 20, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> Indian dad and his kid are standing in line behind me.  We start moving up to get into the store for our 360's.  The guy all of a sudden starts talking to his kid in indian.  When I'm about to grab my 360 premium ticket, the little fucker ducks under my arm and takes it running into the store.  The guy told his kid to do it.
> 
> The fucking best buy employees just watched and let it happen.  Their response was "you should have stopped him"
> 
> ...


You should of grabbed the nearest object, chased that kid down, and beat the sh!t out of that kid.  I feel bad for you though.


----------



## Aman (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh yeah, I need to start planning on what to do to get my Wii.

I have no idea why, but for some reason lately, on unbiased swedish communities, members have switched sides. The common member I see loves the Wii, likes the 360 and hates the PS3, I think that's very odd, and it makes debating kinda boring since like 1/30th of all posts support the PS3 in a Wii Vs PS3 debate for example, and the poster is usually a 13-yearold that doesn't know what he's saying.

If I'm not able to get a Wii at the European launch... I'll cry.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 20, 2006)

I am number 4 at the shop i pre-ordered XD; so if there are 3 wii's i would have to wait


----------



## Aman (Sep 20, 2006)

Can you sell it to me for 250?


----------



## Yosha (Sep 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I am number 4 at the shop i pre-ordered XD; so if there are 3 wii's i would have to wait



ya but that is less than likely...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh well il be sure to get one probably


----------



## Aman (Sep 20, 2006)

And one for me.


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 20, 2006)

My buddy is Managing a new FYE.. I think I could make arrangements for myself.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 20, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> And one for me.


Give me money and sure XD


----------



## Kayo (Sep 20, 2006)

Pre-ordered Wii & Zelda: TW today, felt SO damn good xD

I was almost as happy as this kid:

Here is a cheap montage some guy made to Whipping Post from Fillmore and goddamn I love Duane Allman on this track


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 20, 2006)

Does anyone know if any gaming shop in the US, preferrable east coast is having Wii reservations?  I have been dying to get my hands on a reservation.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 20, 2006)

None that I know of. Gamestop is not, and likewise EB Games is not.


----------



## Aecen (Sep 20, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if any gaming shop in the US, preferrable east coast is having Wii reservations?  I have been dying to get my hands on a reservation.



I havent found one yet, but make sure to give your email address to amazon and they should send you a email when you can. Walmart also is doing this.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 20, 2006)

there are no "pacific " nintendo SD memory cards you can use ANY Sd memory card in the Wii.

also i highly doubt your going to walk in and get a wii the first week it comes out. Maybe you will if you do not live in a populated place that loves video games.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 20, 2006)

i know alot of people who are preordering the wii now, but i don't want
to preorder because it's $50, and i'd rather save that money for zelda..
but would i still be able to buy wii right when it comes out? (without camping
or w/e)

also, how much do the memory cards cost?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 20, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> there are no "pacific " nintendo SD memory cards you can use ANY Sd memory card in the Wii.
> 
> also i highly doubt your going to walk in and get a wii the first week it comes out. Maybe you will if you do not live in a populated place that loves video games.




forums are messed up this is what i posted.


ya for EB/Gamespot its 50 bucks to pre order the ps3/Wii


----------



## slimscane (Sep 20, 2006)

you do know that it is fifty dollars towards your system, right?


----------



## Hylian (Sep 20, 2006)

oh ok, so how much do SD memory cards cost?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 20, 2006)

anywhere from 20 to 100 bucks depending on size the highest memory size you can get is 8 gig. 

the system does give you 512 megs of flash memory so you do not need a memory card right off the bat. ( thank god i have a digital cameraa one so im using that as well hehe )


----------



## Volken (Sep 20, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> forums are messed up this is what i posted.
> 
> 
> ya for EB/Gamespot its 50 bucks to pre order the ps3/Wii



Huh? Where is that? I checked their sites and they just say that they will have information soon. I must have Wii pre-order information


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 20, 2006)

amazon had pre orders but in 2 hours they where all gone


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 20, 2006)

> Wii Don't Mind M-Rated Games
> The company is talking to Take Two about big boy games for the littlest console.
> by Kathleen Sanders
> 
> ...


----------



## Hylian (Sep 20, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> the system does give you 512 megs of flash memory so you do not need a memory card right off the bat. ( thank god i have a digital cameraa one so im using that as well hehe )



ohh yeas, awesome, now i dont have to worry about not 
saving in zelda


----------



## Volken (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow, GTA on Wii? That will be interesting. I wonder what kind of innovative contorl they will add to GTA.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 20, 2006)

volken330 said:
			
		

> Wow, GTA on Wii? That will be interesting. I wonder what kind of innovative contorl they will add to GTA.


You get to hold your controller to the side to simulate cappin' some fools...




I dunno, I'm just making stuff up now. XD


----------



## slimscane (Sep 21, 2006)

Was it announced? Or are they just toying with the idea?

Imagine swinging your wii mote like a baseball bat to beat hookers to death and steal thier money!  That would get rid of Nintendo's kiddy image _real_ quick, I'll say that much


----------



## RockLee (Sep 21, 2006)

No, Reggie is saying it's a possibility.

And damn, it looks like I'm screwed on the Wii front.

Am I going to have to camp outside of my Toys R Us?


----------



## Aman (Sep 21, 2006)

I already posted about that I believe. 

Damn this is exciting, can't wait for launch!


----------



## Volken (Sep 21, 2006)

So will we be able to use GC controllers to play GC games or do we have to buy a different controller for it?


----------



## RockLee (Sep 21, 2006)

We can use GC controllers for GC games.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 21, 2006)

go online on launch day and keep refreshing your browser if you don't want to wait in line all night.


----------



## Aman (Sep 21, 2006)

Phew, things are looking good again. I just found out in my local game store that I will get a Wii if I'm there that day, if I pre-order that is.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 21, 2006)

Grrrreat

Time to talk to my parents. 

Pre-order seems to be strictly necessary.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm surprised we haven't had more people coming in being like "omgz0rs teh Wii won't sell! j00 don't need to pre-order!!" Like we used to >.>

Anyway, I'm pretty good friends with the manager of my local gamestop, so she's gonna notify me as soon as they can take preorders, so hopefully I'll be like #1 lol.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 21, 2006)

Wii all know the wii will win

I mean if they are even starting to get behind nintendo


----------



## RockLee (Sep 21, 2006)

Damn.

Things are looking bad, and it's _two months before launch_.

I think I'll be lucky to get one for Christmas, if at all.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 21, 2006)

Yup nintendo won


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 21, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Yup nintendo won



Nintendo just won forever in my book o.o lmao


----------



## RockLee (Sep 21, 2006)

Yes, Nintendo just won this gen.


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 21, 2006)

Whatever...we ALL win with this one.


----------



## Aman (Sep 21, 2006)

That ad is made of win.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 21, 2006)

Right. Allow me to clarify:

*THAT AD WINS THIS GEN.*

Also, a new Bleach Wii video.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 21, 2006)

Bleach wii is looking better and better


----------



## RockLee (Sep 21, 2006)

Indeed.

Who knows? 1:1 movement?
Bleach W2; microphone activated Ban Kai. You heard it here first folks.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 21, 2006)

How can there be a microphone if nintendo themself said there isn't one in it?


----------



## Kayo (Sep 21, 2006)

Is Bleach Wii coming to Europe? (fingers crossed)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 21, 2006)

if the wii is regionfree you could import it


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 21, 2006)

didnt think the controller had voice activation, just a speaker...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 21, 2006)

If my Wii isn't reginal free the moment someone comes out with some bootlegged switch or method I am modding it done. If it screws up its what actually its pretty pricy. Anyway yeah I will mod it.

Bleach DS haven't seen it of late but I will most likely get an import of it I know it won't come to the uk.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 21, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Right. Allow me to clarify:
> 
> *THAT AD WINS THIS GEN.*
> 
> Also, a new Bleach Wii video.


People are going to hurt themselves playing this game. XD


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 21, 2006)

if someone release a mod chip for Wii, id actually buy one FREE games=win...


----------



## Aman (Sep 21, 2006)

That video looks so good...


----------



## RockLee (Sep 21, 2006)

I'd like to note that it is entirely possible for Nintendo to release a headset, thus my comment. No, the controller does not have a microphone.

DS, they are _not_ going to hurt themselves.
They are going to hurt each other. There's a difference.

Wii is _not_ region-free. Heaven knows why. Probably to know which games sell best in each region. Eh. I'm just throwing that out there. You guys'll probably tear that apart. XD


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 21, 2006)

holy fuggin shit.  i need to import that bleach game.  it'll be years before they bring it here...they just started the dub on AS.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 21, 2006)

Cool video, but that kind of system would work better in a game like 
Bushido blade than in some generic fighting game


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 21, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Indeed.
> 
> Who knows? 1:1 movement?
> Bleach W2; microphone activated Ban Kai. You heard it here first folks.




i said the microphone thing first rock 


that video is mighty impressive  it also seems that ban kais are not just specials


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 21, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> I'd like to note that it is entirely possible for Nintendo to release a headset, thus my comment. No, the controller does not have a microphone.
> 
> DS, they are _not_ going to hurt themselves.
> They are going to hurt each other. There's a difference.
> ...



Oh no, I see people hurting themselves playing this game, not just each other. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 21, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Oh no, I see people hurting themselves playing this game, not just each other. XD



i can see myself hitting my balls with the num chuck and possible hitting my friend with the wii mote over the head  


well the second part i would laugh at


----------



## RockLee (Sep 21, 2006)

What, like pull a muscle?



Oh, updated the first page with miscellenea.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 21, 2006)

even though GC's bleach was not great ( decent not to bad ) i love the inTRO! IT ROCKS!

serioualy watch it!

Also, a new Bleach Wii video.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey hey, not bad.

Although, I have seen better FMVs.

Still good, though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 21, 2006)

its not the FMV that i like its the Song! the song makes the videos go well . i hope sega does another great opener like that and with a great song.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 21, 2006)

Ah.

I thought the song was pretty neat.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 21, 2006)

but i have to find a place to get it


----------



## Mystic-G (Sep 21, 2006)

^^ are you pre-ordering or going to a store? Cause I think it might be hella-hard to get a Wii since they are way cheaper than the PS3. It's also gonna be hard to get a PS3 since you can't pre-order I don't think T_T crap.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 21, 2006)

I am camping out 8 hours in advanced at my super walmart   i will be the first one once again in my aera


----------



## RockLee (Sep 21, 2006)

You can.

Also, as for pre-ordering, it seems I have to.


----------



## Ryuuken + (Sep 21, 2006)

yeah i tried to put it on reserve but couldnt


----------



## Volken (Sep 21, 2006)

Are places like Gamestop, Walmart, Best Buy etc, taking pre-orders yet?


----------



## Aecen (Sep 21, 2006)

volken330 said:
			
		

> Are places like Gamestop, Walmart, Best Buy etc, taking pre-orders yet?



Gamestop told me oct 1st preorders will start.  Im on the mailing list for walmart when they start, as for bestbuy I havent seen any.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 21, 2006)

, well, I guess that isn't bad, the xbox version looked pretty good. The interview also has some other good info about the game, new maps, new weapons, no map editor, but they are looking into online play!


----------



## iiruto (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm a diehard Nintendo fan, and I'm definately pre-ordering as soon as possible...!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 21, 2006)

> IGN Wii: The Wii has been described as more powerful than the original Xbox, but not as powerful as Xbox 360. What type of visuals can we expect from the Wii version of Far Cry?
> 
> Fabrice Cuny: *Overall the Wii is more powerful than an Xbox,* even if the Xbox can do some stuff that the Wii can't. But remember the Wii is more focused on its unique gameplay using the Wii controller and not on power. We can expect a game as beautiful as what we used to see on Xbox.




there now we can put the gamecube 1.5 to freaking rest! well gamefaqs boards have to =/ and some ign editors ( most of them )


----------



## slimscane (Sep 21, 2006)

Wouldn't that still make it only an incremental upgrade? I mean, the Xbox was still last gen. But the Wii isn't about power, it can still have attractive visuals that are pleasing to the eye, but as far as true eye candy goes, I have a 360 for that. I will have a Wii to play in a different way than I am use to.

Bleach looks really fun, I want a full run down on how it is played though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 22, 2006)

If i can cut a portaion out of the IGN insider video of the New york times Wii conference of one of the Q and A questions i will ( the whole fire is 600 meg =/) one person asked about the graphics and Reggie explained it pretty well and karra explained about the technology under the hood.


Anyways on the news front of DS . BioWare is basically attracted to nintendo systems! First up is the DS!



> Interview: BioWare's DS Hypothesis
> The company is in the lab cooking up its first handheld game. More hints inside.





> September 20, 2006 - The Nintendo DS has plenty brain-teasing, puzzling, casual-gaming action. But one genre that is underrepresented on the handheld is epic, hardcore RPGs. Yesterday, BioWare, makers of epic, hardcore RPGs, announced it was forming a new handheld division and recruiting talent to develop a game just for the DS.
> 
> We caught up with Dan Tudge, Project Director of BioWare's Handheld Game Group, to try and uncover a few details about the company's handheld plans. Is the DS big enough to handle a BioWare game?
> 
> ...






also New Screens from the Samurai Warrios Wave for Wii!! check them out!






> *TGS 2006: Subarashiki Kono Seki
> A surprise title from Square Enix that shows what this company can do when it loves a system.*
> by Nix
> 
> ...







( i should make a nintendo DS news thread i will tomorrow )


but this is awesome another square title? lol i mean they love the DS well go figure realy since the system is over 11million consoles sold in japan alone in less than 2 years.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 22, 2006)

Wow, Bioware for the DS, who would have known O__o
I hope they do a game for Wii aswell, that would be freakin awesome


----------



## Aman (Sep 22, 2006)

Niiice, SSJ3.

And please upload as many Wii vids as you can, I think we would all really appriciate it.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 22, 2006)

Found this:
rofl Taichou is trolling now 

Assassin's Creed
PS3, Xbox 360, Rev, PC, PSP	March 2007

omfg? I hope that is true, but seeing the name rev instead of wii makes me doubt it.


----------



## Aman (Sep 22, 2006)

That's an old leaked list, which is why it says Rev, everything on that list has been confirmed so far except for AC for PC and Wii, I doubt that it will be released for the Wii though.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 22, 2006)

I wouldn't be suprised if that happend because Nintendo and Ubisoft seems to be working good together. Wii looks like they are getting all the best games 
Rockstar will maybe make a GTA game for Wii too


----------



## Aman (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, if it gets Assasin's Creed it will be its own version. I heard about Rockstar and Nintendo discussing, I think I posted about it too. XD


----------



## Volken (Sep 22, 2006)

Assassin's Creed on the Wii would be awesome. It was games like those that made me doubt my decision a while ago to get a Wii over a PS3.


----------



## Aman (Sep 22, 2006)

You shouldn't expect it though.


----------



## Volken (Sep 22, 2006)

I know. The lineup of Wii games has exceeded all of my expectations, so AC would be a great game to have, but I'm not depending on AC to come out.


----------



## K-deps (Sep 22, 2006)

volken330 said:
			
		

> I know. The lineup of Wii games has exceeded all of my expectations, so AC would be a great game to have, but I'm not depending on AC to come out.


yea i really wouldnt mind if it didnt come out for the wii
it looks cool and all but fine with Zelda and Metroid Prime 


and heres a video that proves that the wii pwns ALL!!!!

This is the link to MPO, its under the MGS4 trailer and Lunar Knights is under that...


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2006)

Metroid will be cool as is, but if they toss in some worthwhile Multiplayer it would definately own.

I would accept a delay for some good online multiplayer


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 22, 2006)

Lmao at the Wii vs ps3 video XDDDD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 23, 2006)

Metriod has never been about multiplayer.


----------



## Aman (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeah, I saw that video a while ago.


----------



## Volken (Sep 23, 2006)

I saw the vid before, but it's still funny. 

I think multiplayer fits with Metroid. Multiplayer in echoes and hunters was a great part of the whole game. i think corruption would benefit from an online multiplayer mode.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 23, 2006)

i really liked the online multplayer in hunters, so i don't mind having
multiplayer in corruption. (unless it's like echoes or something)


----------



## Volken (Sep 23, 2006)

I found the multiplayer in echoes almost as enjoyable as hunters. Why don't you like it? It's practically the same thing except for more characters.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 23, 2006)

volken330 said:
			
		

> I found the multiplayer in echoes almost as enjoyable as hunters. Why don't you like it? It's practically the same thing except for more characters.



i guess becuase it wasn't online, and that everyone has to be samus.
the gameplays alittle different too


----------



## Volken (Sep 23, 2006)

If there would be multiplayer in corruption, it'll probably be more like the one in echoes. I hope there would be more characters, but we haven't seen any characters but Samus in the vids.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 23, 2006)

volken330 said:
			
		

> If there would be multiplayer in corruption, it'll probably be more like the one in echoes. I hope there would be more characters, but we haven't seen any characters but Samus in the vids.



well i saw this ice guy help samus in one of the videos..
there maybe more


----------



## K-deps (Sep 23, 2006)

volken330 said:
			
		

> If there would be multiplayer in corruption, it'll probably be more like the one in echoes. I hope there would be more characters, but we haven't seen any characters but Samus in the vids.


it would be cool to play  as aliens in multiplayer Metroid
kinda like Halo


----------



## Hylian (Sep 23, 2006)

^ they announced a new wii game called 'heroes'

the trailer looks awesome..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 23, 2006)

thats quite old

nvm it has new content


----------



## K-deps (Sep 23, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:
			
		

> ^ they announced a new wii game called 'heroes'
> 
> the trailer looks awesome..




That was AWESOME!!


i cant believe he had a lightsaber


----------



## Volken (Sep 23, 2006)

The game looks really nice. I didn't really understand the trailer, but it ooked cool anyway.


----------



## Aman (Sep 23, 2006)

Go Wii!


----------



## RockLee (Sep 23, 2006)

A good Metriod Prime multiplayer feature would knock the socks off the industry.

Can you imagine being able to pick from 6 balanced hunters and a large array of weaponry available to all hunters? Large online multiplayer matches?

Dear lord. D:


----------



## Aman (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeah, Nintendo need to grab this chance, new innovative gameplay and great online multiplayer would so own.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey, the are already nearing the standards that PC gaming has set in terms of aiming and control, and the gameplay isn't finished yet.

Metroid Prime = Halo killer?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 23, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Yeah, Nintendo need to grab this chance, new innovative gameplay and great online multiplayer would so own.


they aren't smart enough


----------



## Aman (Sep 23, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Hey, the are already nearing the standards that PC gaming has set in terms of aiming and control, and the gameplay isn't finished yet.
> 
> Metroid Prime = Halo killer?


I don't know, I just hope (if it gets what we all want) it will be recognized for what a good idea it is. 


			
				Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> they aren't smart enough


Don't scare us!


----------



## RockLee (Sep 23, 2006)

Nintendo; do this and I'll pay through the nose with a smile on my face.


----------



## Aman (Sep 23, 2006)

No, that's the PS3.


----------



## Aman (Sep 23, 2006)

New TGS  and  trailers.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 23, 2006)

i am pretty much sure they said that it wont have online


----------



## RockLee (Sep 23, 2006)

Bu-bu-bu the delay! And Echoes had multiplayer! Or was the Prime 1?


----------



## Aman (Sep 23, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> i am pretty much sure they said that it wont have online


Stop!      ;__;


----------



## Volken (Sep 23, 2006)

It was echoes that had multiplayer. Is it official that there won't be multiplayer?  The things they're doing in this delay that's not making a multiplayer better be really good.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 23, 2006)

volken330 said:
			
		

> It was echoes that had multiplayer. Is it official that there won't be multiplayer?  The things they're doing in this delay that's not making a multiplayer better be really good.



i know at first they announced no online, but i think when they announced that they were gonna delay it, they announced an online mode..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 23, 2006)

Don't expect it


----------



## Volken (Sep 23, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:
			
		

> i know at first they announced no online, but i think when they announced that they were gonna delay it, they announced an online mode..



Where did you get that info? If that were true, I'd be the happiest kid on earth. I can't think of any news that'd be better than multiplayer MP3


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm going to have to kill your dreams.  On IGN, Nintendo said that there would be no multiplayer MP3 during their New York party last week.  That's all reserved for Hunters.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 23, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> New TGS  and  trailers.



The URLs are the same ^^
Well I watched Sonic TGS trailer anyway, that Japanese kid is funny 
Bleach looks better and better


----------



## pajamas (Sep 23, 2006)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Trailer for Heroes (Game from Suda 51, and Grasshopper Studios, makers of [one of my favorite games ever] Killer7). It has a very similar art style to Killer7, and it is also about Assassins.

This is definitely going on my list of Must-Haves. The game looks AWESOME!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 23, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to kill your dreams.  On IGN, Nintendo said that there would be no multiplayer MP3 during their New York party last week.  That's all reserved for Hunters.


yup nintendo is too stupid to realise the importance of online


----------



## Aman (Sep 23, 2006)

Kayo said:
			
		

> The URLs are the same ^^


Fixed. :sweat





			
				Donkey Show said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to kill your dreams.  On IGN, Nintendo said that there would be no multiplayer MP3 during their New York party last week.  That's all reserved for Hunters.


T__T

Wtf, I don't get it! 


			
				Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I saw it, looks very good.


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 23, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> New TGS  and  trailers.



Thank you sexy man, you get longer sex time now


----------



## Aman (Sep 23, 2006)

Thank you. <333


----------



## Kayo (Sep 23, 2006)

The Heroes trailer was leaked some weeks ago, so I saw it back then. It looks very cool, but the story seems too simple (beat the guys stronger than you), hopefully there is some deeper storyline. Another thing that needs to be changed are the voice actors, they are horrible.

EDIT: Just saw the IGN one and the voices sounds much better.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 23, 2006)

DS: Wrong, they said they haven't confirmed online play for MP3, but it's something they're looking into.


----------



## Aman (Sep 23, 2006)

^Thank God...


----------



## RockLee (Sep 23, 2006)

No, fool. Thank Miyamoto, or he will be displeased.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 23, 2006)

you know very well that they won't include it stop hoping for the impossible


----------



## RockLee (Sep 23, 2006)

Never! Nintendo is all about the impossible!


----------



## Ichigo-san (Sep 23, 2006)

Just give me a wii !!  as long it's not one of those microsoft products, 
Red Steel, Sonic, Dragonball, Zelda.... can't wait !


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 23, 2006)

Heh

would be a first to have them actually listen to the requests of their fans

how many times have they dissapointed us?


----------



## Mystic-G (Sep 23, 2006)

Alright I am sure many have been confused by the contradicting reports of the Wii being region encoded or not.... I decided to get this cleared up myself so I e-mailed Nintendo and this is what they replied...



> Message(#6851-000519-7152\5197152)
> 
> Hello and thank you for contacting Nintendo,
> 
> ...



in-case you think I made this up I took a screenshot of the e-mail...
Link removed


----------



## Aman (Sep 23, 2006)

The first online game will be Pokémon Battle Revolution according to them, that's a 07 title too, right...?

Oh yeah, and about the so-called ''delay'' of MP3, Nintendo said that it would be released in 2007, it was just rumors about it being a launch/launch window title.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 23, 2006)

I think im gonna cancell my pre-order =/ no region free = no buy


----------



## Shiron (Sep 23, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> Alright I am sure many have been confused by the contradicting reports of the Wii being region encoded or not.... I decided to get this cleared up myself so I e-mailed Nintendo and this is what they replied...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is obviously fake to me. Nintendo themselves have confirmed that the Wii is region free in the US and Japan. Nintendo of Europe decided to make the European Wii not region free for whatever reason, so the European Wiis aren't region free. Sorry, I'm not buying that e-mail over what Nintendo themselves have said to us. I'd rather wait for someone like IGN to confirm this, instead of  believing in some e-mail that could quite easily be Photoshopped. Until Nintendo themselves tells the public (as in, in a speach or soemthing) differently, the US and Japanese Wiis are region-free and the European Wiis aren't.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 23, 2006)

now I think about it


a email from nintendo themselves where they say wii instead of "nintendo wii" and this doesn't make sense "Nintendo has heard several reports of Wii not having regional codes, allowing
the system to play games from other countries.? "

why the ".?" i thought they would watch out for spelling and shit


----------



## Aman (Sep 23, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> now I think about it
> 
> 
> a email from nintendo themselves where they say wii instead of "nintendo wii" and this doesn't make sense "Nintendo has heard several reports of Wii not having regional codes, allowing
> ...


Yeah, just noticed. Fake, let's neg him. XD


----------



## Shiron (Sep 23, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> now I think about it
> 
> 
> a email from nintendo themselves where they say wii instead of &quot;nintendo wii&quot; and this doesn't make sense &quot;Nintendo has heard several reports of Wii not having regional codes, allowing
> ...


 Exactly. In addition to what I said, there are too grammatical mistakes in that E-mail for it to be real. The guy probably just e-mailed Nintendo and got an automated response. Then, replaced the automated response with something that was typed in Word or something. That would hardly be difficult, even for someone who doesn't have that much experience with programs like Photoshop. It could be done in these easy steps:  

1. E-mail Nintendo. 
2. Get an automated response. 
3. Take a screenshot of the automated response. 
4. Paste the screenshot in MS Paint. 
5. Delete the text of the automated response. 
6. Type the text of your fake e-mail in the white space/box. 
7. Save and upload.  

Not difficult at all.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 23, 2006)

and shiron by the way, the europe wii not being region free is still nto confirmed except by some manager who has been wrong BADLy about the DS lite

he said "there wont be a DS redesign" a WEEk before the DS lite was announced

and if it was true the president of NOE would of said the same thing by now


----------



## Aman (Sep 23, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> and shiron by the way, the europe wii not being region free is still nto confirmed except by some manager who has been wrong BADLy about the DS lite
> 
> he said "there wont be a DS redesign" a WEEk before the DS lite was announced
> 
> and if it was true the president of NOE would of said the same thing by now


It's odd to me that two different people with high positions in Nintendo said two different things.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 23, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> It's odd to me that two different people with high positions in Nintendo said two different things.


Who are these two people?


----------



## Aman (Sep 23, 2006)

Or dunno, seems like it will be region free, if  is true.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 23, 2006)

this is a forum?


----------



## Aman (Sep 23, 2006)

There's a link to an article there, if you click it...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 23, 2006)

This is what you linked

the discussion thread


----------



## Aman (Sep 23, 2006)

Sorry about that. 
Edited my post with the real link. ^^


----------



## Shiron (Sep 23, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Sorry about that.
> Edited my post with the real link. ^^


 Joystiq=Non-credible source.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 23, 2006)

Still.

Region-free hopefully applies from Japan to the U.S. and back. Hopefully.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 23, 2006)

sure cut out europe lee D=


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 23, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> DS: Wrong, they said they haven't confirmed online play for MP3, but it's something they're looking into.




Considering how the PR reps at Ninty keep contradicting each other, I'm not going to hold my breath for anything until someone from Retro says there will or there won't be multiplayer.

If you look at all the release info atm as well, for now, there's no multplayer at all.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 23, 2006)

DS, get your sense making out of there.

And Europe will get shafted again. U.S. and Japan use similar, if not the same, T.V. standards, if I'm not mistaken. So there's no reason for no region-free-ness between those two regions.

W/e. The solution is clear. Import a Wii, Europeans. ^_^


----------



## slimscane (Sep 23, 2006)

But that would mean that they have to import all of thier games too  I am glad I don't live in Europe. If I had a bunch of extra monies, then I would import if I were them, because Europe usually gets games last too, so that would be an added bonus. 

(No one has to answer, but was there anything really important that I missed on the past few pages?)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 23, 2006)

ya i was away for a couple of days hhe but about the metriod thing. They allways said that metriod was ment to be a FPA only and no multiplayer like the SNES game but they added it in echo's but regreted doing so , so they left it out.


Metriod for DS was more of a FPS they said that but ti still had quite a bit of FPA but they added the multiplayer to that they said because its portable and to have fun on the go with others.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 23, 2006)

Multiplayer in echos was really really bad, but I think that they might be able to do a much better job in MP3 based on the aiming scheme. I mean, the main reason why it sucked in echos was because you basically had to press a button to aim, and that is completely allieviated in 3, so I don't see why it couldn't be really fun. Here's to hoping, but I am with DS on the whole "waiting for what the developers say because Nintendo has been sending so many mixed messages" thing.


----------



## Volken (Sep 23, 2006)

What's an FPA? First person adventure?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes. Metriod has allways been A first Person Adventure since the SNES days.

Retro has confirmed that MP3 will not be multiplayer a while ago ( E3 to be exact) and they said they are looking into the Wii connect 24 support though.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 24, 2006)

Wha- 

What's with the postal genocide?

Anyways, you make me one sad poster, SSJ3. I hope you are wrong.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 24, 2006)

Seriously I wouldn't put it beyond Nintendo to not go online.  Maybe the Wii will be good, but multiplayer wise Xbox 360 is king.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 24, 2006)

Honestly i really never wanted the Metriod series to have  a multiplayer option  seriously i was peeved when they did it to echo's that basically killed what Metriod was all about back in the days of SNES.


360 does have amazing  online no doubt about it. but since the Wii lets me go online for free i can care less as long as i can go online lol. Plus Wii connect 24 = win im glad retro is looking into this feature.

anyways there was a off screen video of bleech at TGS on the 23 it has no sound but enjoy  ( IGN Insider quality ) 

Link removed


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 24, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Honestly i really never wanted the Metriod series to have  a multiplayer option  seriously i was peeved when they did it to echo's that basically killed what Metriod was all about back in the days of SNES.
> 
> 
> 360 does have amazing  online no doubt about it. but since the Wii lets me go online for free i can care less as long as i can go online lol. Plus Wii connect 24 = win im glad retro is looking into this feature.[/url]


If Wii online is anything like DS online then I will probably consider it a disappointment.  Sure it's free, but I would _gladly_ pay 5 or 6 bucks a month for a good online service.

Fuck the good old days.  We are in the good new days of online gaming.  I want to headshot people all over the globe with my Wii-mote!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 24, 2006)

all i care about is to play against ppl online.. do i care about messages? voice mail? etc? heck no though some do yes but the majority just care about playing against ppl online no harm done. though there is a buddy list for wii  and what not as well so as long as i can see what friends are online and what games they are playing and play online with them then im fine with that.

eh ya and the good old days thing.  Chrono Cross ruined what Trigger was all about .. well did not ruin but it surely did not hold up to trigger in any regard.

one reason why alot of people want a good 2d side scrolling metriod for a console. heck i would love to see it happen thank god i got fusion for GBA.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 24, 2006)

it held up to Trigger...most people thought it was only a little worse than trigger, not as shitty as you make it sound...


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 24, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> all i care about is to play against ppl online.. do i care about messages? voice mail? etc? heck no though some do yes but the majority just care about playing against ppl online no harm done. though there is a buddy list for wii  and what not as well so as long as i can see what friends are online and what games they are playing and play online with them then im fine with that.
> 
> eh ya and the good old days thing.  Chrono Cross ruined what Trigger was all about .. well did not ruin but it surely did not hold up to trigger in any regard.
> 
> one reason why alot of people want a good 2d side scrolling metriod for a console. heck i would love to see it happen thank god i got fusion for GBA.


The way you treat Chrono Trigger I seriously doubt you will ever find anything better or on par with it.

For me at least there is more to it that just playing that adds to the whole online experience.  Maybe I expect a lot from online services because Microsoft spoiled me


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 24, 2006)

PC spoiled me for online gaming 

Eh there has been a few games that stack up to triggers lvl ( well to me) in turn based JRPGs.

@blade

you would be pretty shocked on how many dissapointed fans there where when CC came out and was beat. Online and offline.

ya it was a good game but there where alot of downfalls to it.



here is the bleach off screen gameplay ign insider quality video from the last page that i posted.


[gg]​_Coyote​_Ragtime​_Show​_1-12​_(Batch)


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 24, 2006)

already the ebay raping of the wii begins


----------



## MS81 (Sep 24, 2006)

Naruto will come out for wii look 
 I don't know if its old so I posted.


----------



## Viciousness (Sep 24, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> here is the bleach off screen gameplay ign insider quality video from the last page that i posted.
> 
> 
> *THAT Anime Blog*



ahh its gone...please repost!


----------



## NL|MegaMika (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah I can't wait for Naruto GNT EX. Imagine: online ^^


----------



## Aman (Sep 24, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> Naruto will come out for wii look
> I don't know if its old so I posted.


Thanks, except I wanna know more about it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 24, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> now here is my reaction stuff i was talking about .
> 
> 
> k basically this is how the video will be played out. Here are the lyrics i am going to say although changes will happen. and for the ppl who do not know what this reaction is from here is the video of it. ( i am using the song and the effects as well ) so instead of seeing bread and the ingredianents you wil see the Wii mote and nintendo hardware etc and the Wii mote floating in space at the last part.
> ...



i posted this in another section i wanted to post it here . the video should be done in a month or so .


----------



## Volken (Sep 24, 2006)

Nice idea! I can't wait to see it.  The words fit perfectly with the idea. Are you going to be in the video, saying the lines, or will it just be your voice?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 24, 2006)

I will be in the Video myself saying the words. like where im holding the wii mote in the beginning and half way through. The end part i want to do it an intresting way or just leave it in like that i have not thought about a few ideas though.

the bagel part where it spins in space will be the Wii mote doing that and where i explain the tools of the Wii will be scrolling in the background where the Igredients part is.

though i am having trouble trying to find that song that is played in the clip that i showed you all.


----------



## Volken (Sep 24, 2006)

It doesn't sound as easy as I thought it would be. Good luck on that, but just don't make us wait too long. :


----------



## RockLee (Sep 24, 2006)

I hate you.

So much.

I was expecting the Wii mote in action.

Instead I got a clown eating a bagel.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 24, 2006)

rock that made me laugh  


no that was basically a preveiw and what not hehe it will be done soon and when it is im making a own thread about it! so just stay tuned. the lrics will be the same i might twink around the last one though.


i forget the song thats in that clip i need it ! i cannot take it from the show because there are japan voices in the way of it  ummm.

EDIT



> Nintendo says 1 million Wii units in North American at launch





> There has been a lot of buzz about which retailers will be doing what for Wii preorders; everyone is understandably antsy about trying to get a system at launch. What if preorders and lines weren't anything to worry about though? What if Nintendo simply had enough units for the masses on the first day, and you could simply pick up a system at your leisure from any retailer? It would be an amazing experience, to be sure, and a very rare one when it comes to console launches. This is what we could be looking forward to though, as there may be as many as a million units available on the very first day. Rob Bertram, Nintendo of Canada's Vice President, gave some insight about allocation in North America.
> 
> *    "We're looking at a million (units) for North America at launch," said Bertram. "When Sony came out (with their PS3 announcement), they said 300,000.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 24, 2006)

Man Nintendo is going to make a KILLING.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 25, 2006)

they said 400,000 not 300,000...


----------



## Nexas (Sep 25, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> they said 400,000 not 300,000...


Still thats over a half a million difference.


----------



## Aman (Sep 25, 2006)

I hope Nintendo will do good. ^^


----------



## RockLee (Sep 25, 2006)

Reggie was just taking a cheap shot at the PS3. ^_^


----------



## SaiST (Sep 25, 2006)

Please forgive me if I'm being redundant, but these game system convo threads move fast, and I figured I'd be better off asking instead of taking like a half hour to dig for the information I need(with the forum lagging for me like it is now).

So, here tis... Everything in the Wii version of Zelda has been switched up due to to the dominant number of right-handed users. Has Nintendo confirmed whether or not Twilight Princess will allow you to specify from the offset which hand you'll use for the "Wiimote"? Or will Link always appear to be right-handed in the Wii version?

This will determine whether or not I keep my preorder for the GCN version of this game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 25, 2006)

He's staying a righty for the Wii version.


----------



## Aman (Sep 25, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> So, here tis... Everything in the Wii version of Zelda has been switched up due to to the dominant number of right-handed users. Has Nintendo confirmed whether or not Twilight Princess will allow you to specify from the offset which hand you'll use for the "Wiimote"? Or will Link always appear to be right-handed in the Wii version?


I don't know if you can choose which hand you want to use (that shouldn't be too hard to fix, right?), but Nintendo said something about left handed people trying it that had no problems with it.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 25, 2006)

The character will stay right handed.

The controls, however, don't discriminate. The controls work equally well between left and right handed people.

Asking questions is cool.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 25, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> He's staying a righty for the Wii version.





			
				RockLee said:
			
		

> The character will stay right handed.


Yeah, that bugs me. Something that could've been easily implemented, seems like.

Oh well. Still getting it, of course, I'm just not going to be in much of a rush to cancel my preorder for the GCN version now.

Link's a *lefty*, damn it! XO​


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 25, 2006)

The Wii's verison is basically right handed because the majority of the people actually all of the people who played the Wii so far have been using the remote in there right hand.

think about it what hand do you use the Analong stick/Dpad  with? ever since the SNEs/N64/Dreamcast /GC its allways been with your left hand. 

Rememeber what do you use more with your mouse ? left of right? normally your right hand.


So switched the game all around for the Wii mote to be played with your right hand meaning holdign wht Wii mote in your right hand and the analog in your left. Basically they did a mirror mode in Zelda TWP for this to happen so everything is flip floped from the GC verison to the Wii verison.

this does not mean you cannot play with game with your left hand. It works really well with both hands .

here is IGN's matt cassamasina's blog about ppl complaining about this as well.


----------



## SSJLance (Sep 25, 2006)

Well, being left handed I was pretty dissapointed to find out that Link would be right handed....I'm no longer represented anymore   lol, but seriously, I can understand why they'd do it. Like SSJ3 said, since forever we have used the analog/D-pad with our left thumb and pushed buttons with our right fingers. (Although, using the stylus with my left hand and moving around with my right hand in metroid prime hunters feels pretty natural.....)


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 25, 2006)

My girlfriend might actually be GOOD at Wii games!
She always has a tough time with controllers since she's left handed.  Her right hand is practically useless.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 25, 2006)

Wii expanding the market confirmed!


----------



## SaiST (Sep 25, 2006)

Take note, that I'm right-handed.

It's just that, I know that when I do play the Wii version of TP, the thought of the game being a simple mirror swap of what was originally intended is going to persistenly bug me. It'll also bug me that something like this would, again, seem like an easy thing to implement(or perhaps I'm underestimating the whole process, I dunno), but ain't there.

And Link's a *lefty*, damn it!!1 XO XO XO​
Insignificant annoyances aside, I know I'll love it. Maybe Nintendo will end up surprising us by giving us the option. No big deal either way.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 25, 2006)

Sai im not right handed either  and neither is myiyamoto the creator of the game who said it was harder for him to play the game before they did the switch and now he says its much easier to control.

why does the mirror swap bug you?  i mean why do you care if a door opens left of right?
*
EDIt
*
confrimed by IGN



> *One Million Launch Wiis for North America
> Nintendo executive promises "plentiful" units for November 19th launch.
> by Wade Steel*
> 
> ...



It seems that there will only be 42 k more ps3's at launch than 360s.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 25, 2006)

lol @ people whining cuz link is right handed


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 25, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Sai im not right handed either  and neither is myiyamoto the creator of the game who said it was harder for him to play the game before they did the switch and now he says its much easier to control.
> 
> why does the mirror swap bug you?  i mean why do you care if a door opens left of right?
> *
> ...



well of course its easier to manufacture older tech than new tech...not a diss, its just the way it is...


----------



## Aman (Sep 25, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> well of course its easier to manufacture older tech than new tech...not a diss, its just the way it is...


Sony knew what they were working with but still chose that number, mister. 

This is what a girl at Nintendo said about the Wii's power. 

''In that box are all the state of the art cutting edge technology, it was put together in a very masterful way, it is not lacking anything in any way, it's kind of a Ferrari under the hood, I try to use the analogy saying that we are not launching rocket ships and if that's the effort of the other companies, then that's fine, it is plenty powerful to achieve what needs to happen in gaming.''

And then Reggie started with all that talk about bringing gaming back to the industry, and that you're going to say ''Wow'' when you play Zelda or Madden because of the combination of how it looks and how well it plays.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 25, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> why does the mirror swap bug you?  i mean why do you care if a door opens left of right?


I'm a Zelda fanatic for one; used to Link being left-handed. 

The other reason is because I just... [highlight]know[/highlight] that it was swapped like that, and how simple and "lazy" of a change it feels like, to me.

But like I said, their insignificant annoyances. I'm going to love the game regardless.

And I'm starting to wonder if it's even necessary to pre-order a Wii at this point. Nintendo's going to have a very happy Holiday.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 25, 2006)

Actually there is a big reason why they had to do it. IGN covered that pretty well. Its not like they could have just switched links animations around it needed to happen.

i never pre order systems , i just canont wait to play the Wii on October 4th though


----------



## Aman (Sep 25, 2006)

Shut up. ;__;


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 25, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Shut up. ;__;



 

cool thing in the place they have 2 floors and the top floor is for 21 or older ppl and they will be searving drinks and what not. So im going to be playing Zelda/Mario/red Steel / excite truck while im smashed 

i have to figure away around the no recording devices or camera rule though


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 25, 2006)

i know ill never say wow, look how good that games looks compared to a PS3 game...and please, they arent using state of the art tech if it doesnt look state of the art, im saying 360/PS3 tech...thats state of the art, not just above Xbox tech...im not saying its a bad thing...but they really dont have the same problem that say...PS3 has trying to make all new chips, blu-ray, and a new graphics card...i really dont see how you can argue here...


----------



## RockLee (Sep 25, 2006)

Stick a camera on your glasses and do a live feed.

It'll be a couple of hundred, or thousands, of dollars, but I think we'll appreciate it.

Actually, no offense Goku, but I'd rather have BladeoftheChad or crazymtf go than you. You are a Nintenboy, you won't be unbiased. Neither will they, but at least they won't blow it to extravagant hights. 

As to Link being right or left handed...

You all do realize those are different heros. And that Link is not actually their name. Link symbolizes the link they all share as heros with a similar destiny. It's a different hero each time. It's actually been a coincidence that all the heros are lefty. 

BELIEVE

Ahem. Just because they aren't built from the ground up doesn't mean they are inferior; it could actually be superior in some aspects.

A familiar programming structure for developers and an established chip line could work in their favor; it's occuring right now, actually. A standard, set chip line makes for an easier manufacturing process and the factory conversion isn't as great or expensive as it might otherwise be. This all contributes to more games and consoles at a cheaper cost to the consumer, along with improved graphics and gameplay due to the familiarity with the architecture of the system and the new control method.

Assuredly, it doesn't carry the brute strength of the other systems. No point in denying or justifying that point; Wii is weaker.

However, in the hands of a talented developer, does that really matter? I mean, I draw your attention to the wildly successful PS2; the weakest console last gen, and yet look at the amazing results that it produced in terms of graphics. Xbox was leaps and bounds ahead of it, and Gamecube was certainly more powerful.

However, talented developers made gorgeous games on the PS2. Some, in an artistic sense, go toe to toe with the Xbox.

So, if we could expect such great things from the weakest console, why is that not possible this gen? 

Or is it just because the PS3/360 graphics are better, that makes Wii graphics bad by default?

I have yet to see a (good) Wii game that makes me say "My eyes! TEARS OF BLOOD POUR DOWN MY CHEEKS!"

Please.


----------



## Aman (Sep 25, 2006)

^*believes* 

Really? 


			
				BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> i know ill never say wow, look how good that games looks compared to a PS3 game...and please, they arent using state of the art tech if it doesnt look state of the art, im saying 360/PS3 tech...thats state of the art, not just above Xbox tech...im not saying its a bad thing...but they really dont have the same problem that say...PS3 has trying to make all new chips, blu-ray, and a new graphics card...i really dont see how you can argue here...


She said state of the art *cutting edge* technology, and she did say that launching the PS3/360 was like launching rockets compared to the Wii being a Ferrari, it's not like she's saying that the Wii's as powerful as the other two... And about the wow thing, if you read my post they said you'll say wow from a combination of how it looks and *how well it plays*... To look good doesn't have to mean 1080P zOMG H4X btw.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 25, 2006)

cept for OoT and Majora's Mask, they were different heroes...and all im saying is that there'd a sifference between mass producing older tech, which already has the bugs and everything worked out, and doing what 360/PS3 have done, making all new things from the ground up...

thats the reason that PS3 wont have as many systems out as Wii will...

if you asked SOny to make 1 million PS2s by November, i think it would be a piece of cake for them, but asking them to have 1 million PS3s out by the end of November, and have them run at the best efficiency, they'd prolly tell you to go to hell...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 25, 2006)

> You all do realize those are different heros. And that Link is not actually their name. Link symbolizes the link they all share as heros with a similar destiny. It's a different hero each time. It's actually been a coincidence that all the heros are lefty.




....   *head explodes*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 25, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Stick a camera on your glasses and do a live feed.
> 
> It'll be a couple of hundred, or thousands, of dollars, but I think we'll appreciate it.
> 
> Actually, no offense Goku, but I'd rather have BladeoftheChad or crazymtf go than you. You are a Nintenboy, you won't be unbiased. Neither will they, but at least they won't blow it to extravagant hights.




correct i am a nintendoboy no doubt about that but i been pretty cival and clear in my nintendo arguements and a majority of the time  i am correct.

only thing i would really be doing is showing how i play the game but that would be kinda hard if my friend does not come along with but so far he is. 

but in the end it would not matter hence playing is beliving none the less and no matter what video i show it would not get through to some ppl.

one thing i would surely show is for ppl like Sai who are worred about playing Zelda in the left hand and show that it still works or does not work to well .

though i heard rurmors of one of the ign nintendo editors will be there that would be great and i would surely talk with them for a while.




			
				Aman said:
			
		

> She said state of the art *cutting edge* technology, and she did say that launching the PS3/360 was like launching rockets compared to the Wii being a Ferrari, it's not like she's saying that the Wii's as powerful as the other two... And about the wow thing, if you read my post they said you'll say wow from a combination of how it looks and *how well it plays*... To look good doesn't have to mean 1080P zOMG H4X btw.


----------



## Aman (Sep 25, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> and all im saying is that there'd a sifference between mass producing older tech, which already has the bugs and everything worked out, and doing what 360/PS3 have done, making all new things from the ground up...


It's not old tech, but that seems hard for you to understand so I'll leave that there.  That's not all you were saying though. 

''i know ill never say wow, look how good that games looks compared to a PS3 game...and please, they arent using state of the art tech if it doesnt look state of the art''


----------



## Black Mage (Sep 25, 2006)

Link should keep his sword in the hand he alwayz keeps it in
making it switch for the player to feel better is out of the question

Either get used to it or switch hands


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 25, 2006)

Black let me ask you a question .. what hand do you use your analog set up on N64/GC/DC/ etc ?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 25, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> It's not old tech, but that seems hard for you to understand so I'll leave that there.  That's not all you were saying though.
> 
> ''i know ill never say wow, look how good that games looks compared to a PS3 game...and please, they arent using state of the art tech if it doesnt look state of the art''




what do you mean, from what ive seen they just upped the chips from GCN...hell, at E3 they even had them running off of old GCNs...


----------



## Black Mage (Sep 25, 2006)

I use my LEFT HAND

But they shouldn't change things around messing with the intigrity of the game just so the player feels more acustomed

what next??? Puting Samus's blaster on the other hand???


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 25, 2006)

Ah i thought so thx for answering my question


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 25, 2006)

its a fricking sword its meant for both arms i never noticed that he was lef handed


----------



## Corruption (Sep 25, 2006)

Wii Bleach is only coming out in Japan right? If so guess I gotta import it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 25, 2006)

Darkness_Surrounding said:
			
		

> Wii Bleach is only coming out in Japan right? If so guess I gotta import it.



Yes as of now its only coming out in Japan. Although since the Anime is airing here in america on adult swim i can safely say that we can expect it to come over here in the states with in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## Black Mage (Sep 25, 2006)

Well like everyones saying 

THE WII IS A NEW WAY TO PLAY GAMES

so keep Link Left Handed and have the player switch hands 
to make it really "NEW"


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 25, 2006)

just think people would it be logic to swing the wii mote with your right hand and have link be left handed?


----------



## Black Mage (Sep 25, 2006)

if you think about it...after playing with the Xbox/360 and the PS2 controller for a while you realize
that the Left Analog Stick you mostly move the stick all the way Foward,Back,Left, and Right

while the Right Analog Stick is used for aiming so you have to be precise with it 
so I wouldn't mind using the Analog stick in my Right Hand and swinging the sword with my Left

After playing for a while i'm pretty sure everyone will get used to it


----------



## Kayo (Sep 25, 2006)

I think you can select if you are left or right handed. 
I like to swing it with my right hand because I am right handed so it's no probs with me.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 25, 2006)

I-

Wh-

Are you guys fighting over something that has no effect on gameplay?



> what next??? Puting Samus's blaster on the other hand???



This just stunned me.

First off, it's not going to happen. It's literally a part of her image, they aren't going to do that.

Secondly, let's think about the gameplay ramifications for a second.

...

Oh, right, there are none. 

As for old Gamecubes, you, sir, are wrong. They were unfinished kits, at worst. Overclocked GCs, if you will. Wii is  more powerful than that.

And a continuation of a chip line is a bad thing.

Well, Pentium 2-4 actually sucked. I'll be damned.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 25, 2006)

RockLee just kicked some major arse


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 25, 2006)

you ppl do realize that AMD has been using the Same architecutre for years now correct?  ijust wanted to point this out by using a same architecture is not a bad thing at all.


----------



## Mystic-G (Sep 25, 2006)

I dunno if this is old or not but as Sony is gonna send 400,000 PS3s, Nintendo is sending North America an astonishing 1,000,000 Wiis


----------



## RockLee (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info. . I believe this was posted already.

This is significant, so I'll update.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 26, 2006)

not sure if i mentioned this or if any new.


but with the internet channel for Wii you can send pictures / messages to other Wii console owners as well.  will there be voice chat? who knows i really do not care about these features but i see that some do so i just wanted to let ya know about it.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Sep 26, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> not sure if i mentioned this or if any new.
> 
> 
> but with the internet channel for Wii you can send pictures / messages to other Wii console owners as well.  will there be voice chat? who knows i really do not care about these features but i see that some do so i just wanted to let ya know about it.



Hmm well I can see the messaging function could be pretty cool though I don't care so much for the voice chat  

It would still be great if they could include it though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 26, 2006)

> Nintendo Wii Elebits Wins TGS Best In Show





> esterday was the final day of the extravagant Tokyo Game Show which has subsequently provided many highlights in relation to what gamers can expect to see later this year and further into the future of console games.
> 
> Nintendo, as usual, forfeited the event to host its own series of press conferences to show off the company's forthcoming Wii console. But that didn?t stop one of the Wii?s innovative looking launch titles Elebits from receiving an accolade.
> 
> ...



Click



> Nintendo News | Wii Tops CNet Top 20





> With the recent growing hype for Nintendo's Wii due for release this Winter, the machine has been crowned number 1 on popular tech website CNET's Top 20 Most Wanted Products this week. The console goes head to head against the latest devices, portables and other electronics.
> 
> CNET's Top 20 Most Wanted Products


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 26, 2006)

A bit of news:

The Wii made Cartoon Network's Adult Swim's recent "hyped list" (a list of things they are looking forward to this fall).

While the PS3, did not xD
-----

Funny, I viewed them as being sell-out sony fan-boys lmao


----------



## Aman (Sep 26, 2006)

Odd that the Wii is first and PS3 just 12th.


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 26, 2006)

@ ssj3

Yes there will be voice chat. However you will only be able to use it in gaming, like metroid prime. It's going to be in the remote (controller)


----------



## Volken (Sep 26, 2006)

Will the voice chat only be available for online multiplayer games during online play?

I'm surprised that PS3 is only 12th on that CNET list, behind all those cameras and tvs. I'd expect it to at least be in the top 5.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 26, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> @ ssj3
> 
> Yes there will be voice chat. However you will only be able to use it in gaming, like metroid prime. It's going to be in the remote (controller)


Nintendo themselves siad that the wiimote doesn't have a microphone and that you need to buy a headset


----------



## Hylian (Sep 26, 2006)

^ yea i heard that they're won't be any voice chat

although maybe they didnt reveal all the secrets of the wiimote, but i doubt it..


----------



## Aman (Sep 26, 2006)

They said that it won't have it, so it won't. 

Headsets ftw. ^_^


----------



## Volken (Sep 26, 2006)

if there's no voice chat, what would you use the headset for? Is it true that you actually shout Bankai in Bleach Wii maybe with a headset or was that in the trailer just to enhance it?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 26, 2006)

we don't know nothing but i say just to give the trailer some extra flair


----------



## Hylian (Sep 26, 2006)

volken330 said:
			
		

> if there's no voice chat, what would you use the headset for? Is it true that you actually shout Bankai in Bleach Wii maybe with a headset or was that in the trailer just to enhance it?



u see the guy shout 'bankai' in the trailer, but i dont think u actually
do that in the game


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 26, 2006)

Why is everyone so shocked that the PS3 is low on the list? Have you not realized long ago that it will be losing this console war? lol xD


Anyway, there will be voice-chat in the games, you will just be required to have a headset. Which only makes sense because I don't wan't people yelling out of my tv speakers, I'd rather have it in the headset, so the speakers are for actual game sounds lol.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 26, 2006)

Obviously head-sets, Wii kids.


----------



## Volken (Sep 26, 2006)

lol, having voices coming out of your speakers would get annoying for the gamer and whoever's around him, especially playing against a really loud, talkative guy.

I never count out the competition until they're officially out, so I won't underestimate the PS3. I guess I overestimated the popularity of the PS3.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 27, 2006)

ok it seems that zelda went back to the other box art now and here is more box art 
Zelda



Red Steel


Super Monkey Ball


Avatar


Marvel Ultimate Alliance.


others can be found here.


----------



## Aman (Sep 27, 2006)

I love them all.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 27, 2006)

I luv the zelda and red steel box art.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 27, 2006)

Too bad that they won't be the ones to be released in europe T__T


----------



## Volken (Sep 27, 2006)

All of the box arts are great, especially Zelda. I'm gald they choose the gold one instead of the grey box art.

Nintendo says that they will ship 4 million units by the end of the year globally, most of which is going to the Americas.



> A number of outlets have reported a misstatement about the number of Wii consoles that will be available in the Americas during the launch rollout. In fact, the truth is even better. After the Americas lead the worldwide launch on Nov. 19, Nintendo expects to sell 4 million Wii consoles globally by the end of 2006, with the largest allotment available in the Americas. Although we expect a huge demand for the consoles, we are working to ensure a plentiful supply and a consistent flow.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 27, 2006)

I like all the box art, but the Red Steel one is a bit misleading, as there's blood on the tip of the sword... yet the game has no blood (depressingly).

But regardless, I think it's awesome. I can't wait to see Warioware Smooth Move's boxart and Trauma Center: Second Opinion's (games I'll be picking up day one).


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 27, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> I like all the box art, but the Red Steel one is a bit misleading, as there's blood on the tip of the sword... yet the game has no blood (depressingly).
> 
> But regardless, I think it's awesome. I can't wait to see Warioware Smooth Move's boxart and Trauma Center: Second Opinion's (games I'll be picking up day one).


A mate of mine says that he DID see abit of blood when a guy got shot, guy got shot and this red stuff flew out of him


----------



## Kayo (Sep 27, 2006)

^ great news, even if I will never use the browser


----------



## Aman (Sep 27, 2006)

Hehe, still they kept their promise.


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 27, 2006)

Finally! I can check the weather using a remote.


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 27, 2006)

hm. at first, i thought that the gray box art fit zelda a bit better, but the gold is great too. =) can't wait to get zelda and red steel.


----------



## Aman (Sep 27, 2006)

zagman505 said:
			
		

> hm. at first, i thought that the gray box art fit zelda a bit better, but the gold is great too. =) can't wait to get zelda and red steel.


Haha, same. For some reason, I'm loving the gold one right now.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 27, 2006)

Opera? That wasn't posted already? That's free till July. 

Also, I thought that Red Steel chick was going to be the cover. 

I really really wanted that as the cover. 

Here's to printing out covers and swapping them! <3


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 27, 2006)

Gold = Classic


----------



## Aman (Sep 27, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Opera? That wasn't posted already? That's free till July.


I posted about it a long time ago, but it hadn't been confirmed. Now it is.


----------



## Aman (Sep 27, 2006)

*Japan goes Wii Wild.*



> The graph on Amazon Japan?s website shows interest in the new consoles based on the number of people who click on ?show me more? buttons. Since early summer, Wii and the 60Gb PlayStation 3 have tracked pretty closely. But following the Wii announcements earlier this month, interest in the Nintendo machine has soared.
> 
> Interest in the top-end PS3 has also taken a sharp rise north, although the low-end machine has stayed sluggish. This lack of enthusiasm for Sony?s entry level machine perhaps explains the company?s decision to add an HDMI connection and to cut the price.
> 
> Due to ?privacy concerns? Amazon Japan?s website does not give absolute numbers but it does give a sense of comparative interest. The graph is represented below - the top line is Wii; the second is the 60Gb PS3 and the bottom is the 20Gb PS3.







And a Nintendofanboy just wrote an interesting article. ^^


Is it possible for Nintendo to lose?

I hope he's right.


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 27, 2006)

i hope he's right too =)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 27, 2006)

He is wrong about one thing, he says that parents will immediatly think of nintendo, bullshit, every parent that has seen my gamecube or even XBOX360 asks me if its a playstation


----------



## Aman (Sep 27, 2006)

^Haha, true. Playstation is definitely the bigger name, but some remember Nintendo from the old days.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 27, 2006)

parents reaction to nintendo


"oh but isn't that for little children?"


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 27, 2006)

You mention any Playstation game to a parent and they will be like *Wtf are you talking about*

the moment you mention mario or donkey kong. They know what you mean.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 27, 2006)

Here its the complete opposite, everything here is a playstation console or game


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 27, 2006)

yep, my dad only knows what Hot Shots Golf is, its the only game i could ever get him to play against me...


----------



## pajamas (Sep 27, 2006)

In America Nintendo is the huge name for kids. I saw a couple talking in Gamestop about whether to get an Xbox or a Gamecube, Gamecube because it's the only system with Mario. The kid loved mario and got that! (I love that kid!) XD

And that fanboy dude, he is so right about us fanboys!



> Brand loyalty to Nintendo is the closest thing I have seen to an all new mass religion being formed. Nintendo fans are the most loyal and voracious group of videogame fans I have ever met. While Sony fans are prone to insult and critisize their lords and masters and Microsoft fans are more easily swayed to other consoles, Nintendo fans simply never give up the good fight for Power, Glory and Miyamoto. Nintendo fan that I am, I am always amazed at the speed and velocity that a Nintendo fan can tell a fan of another console to 'suck a dick.' At least if everything else about the Wii fails, we can at least count on them to bail Nintendo out… not that they’d need it, with their phenomenal DS sales.


FUCK
YES! <3


----------



## Gunners (Sep 27, 2006)

^^^ I haven't really heard that, to be honest everytime I see some parent buying their kid a console which is rare now its been the PS2 and in general they use the term playstation.

In terms of games, I dunno Nintendo probably has more reckonisble names well they lead in first party. But niether of my parents know mario they will know sonic. I guess they used to buy the games for me.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## Aman (Sep 27, 2006)

^Nice, some kids won't get a PS3 no matter how much they ask about it. XD

Why is V-kun banned btw?


----------



## pajamas (Sep 27, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> ^Nice, some kids won't get a PS3 no matter how much they ask about it. XD
> 
> Why is V-kun banned btw?


Flame-baiting I'd assume. I got warned by DS in a PM about it. Although he never told me exactly what would be called flame-baiting, so I'm really scared T-T

Now if you swear at another system's fanboy it's flame-baiting I guess. >_<


----------



## Aman (Sep 27, 2006)

Hmm, okay. How long will he be banned? 

*looks around for DS *


----------



## pajamas (Sep 27, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Hmm, okay. How long will he be banned?
> 
> *looks around for DS *


Here's the PM: 


			
				Language in the Gaming Department said:
			
		

> Watch you language as it can be considered flamebait by anyone else and other mods who view the gaming dept. Next time can possibly lead you to a perm ban from the gaming dept per the new policy so tone it down.


Of course he wouldn't tell me exactly what the policy says when I asked, so yeah. >_<


----------



## ctizz36 (Sep 27, 2006)

Well know I know a good place to buy a wii now


----------



## pajamas (Sep 27, 2006)

That Toys R Us thing is hella awesome!

That's HUGE advertising, and I don't think Nintendo has to pay for it either. Even if they do, it's a great spot. Toys R Us is wicked popular.


----------



## Aman (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah, great advertising for Nintendo! 


			
				Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> Here's the PM:
> Of course he wouldn't tell me exactly what the policy says when I asked, so yeah. >_<


That's about being banned from the gaming section though, V-kun is banned from the forums.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 27, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Yeah, great advertising for Nintendo!
> That's about being banned from the gaming section though, V-kun is banned from the forums.


Really? <_> BladeoftheChad got banned from just the gaming section and it said Banned... didn't it?

I dunno though.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 27, 2006)

No, he's indeed banned from the whole forums. For being well...an emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) boy xD

Anyway, it's offtopic guys so please don't discuss it here.
-----

That Toys R Us thing is indeed great. The Wii is just getting more and more popular as the days go on, I can't wait to see the "release battle" lol. Because you know all the major news networks will be covering it haha.


----------



## Volken (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm glad things are finally looking up for Nintendo, just like the old days. They're really popular now after their great E3 presentation. I just hope their launch lives up to all the hype.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 27, 2006)

"PS3 is for the savvy gaming enthusiast" what?

I know that PS3 is a great machine and all, but this is kinda reinforcing the whole "Nintendo = kiddie" mentality.

I'm sorry, but it bugged me. Nothing against the PS3; it is indeed for the hardcore gamer, no doubt about it. But the juxtaposition and the context...

>/


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 27, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> "PS3 is for the savvy gaming enthusiast" what?
> 
> I know that PS3 is a great machine and all, but this is kinda reinforcing the whole "Nintendo = kiddie" mentality.
> 
> ...



Yeah I felt the same way at first Lee, but the comment did come from Toys R Us so what do you expect.


----------



## blueradio (Sep 27, 2006)

I've found a video about the Wii's other launch titles for Japan and Americas expected ones.
I dont know if this video has been mentioned yet but I figured I'd see.

heres the link:


New Death Note Anime CM


----------



## blueradio (Sep 27, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> You mention any Playstation game to a parent and they will be like *Wtf are you talking about*
> 
> the moment you mention mario or donkey kong. They know what you mean.




Yeah Nintendo has the popularity and the nostaligia factor.
Personally Im buying the Wii the day it comes out.
The PS3 is too high tech.
It has all these features yeah, but when it comes down to it.
I want a game console that is fun to play.
Easy to pick up and learn.

Sure the PS3 has Blu Ray, HD, and alot of other things.
But the games dont truly look enticing.
The graphics look impeccable but the gameplay looks stale much like the PS2.
Plus the 600+ price tag.
The Wii is definatly my choice.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 27, 2006)

Well my friend is surely coming with my to the nintendo fusion tour on the 4th  

WE have a plan to take videos with my cell phone camera and i will be asking him to take videos of playing Zelda for Wii with BOTH hands ( left and then right) 

Show off Excite Truck and Red Steel and the new Sonic. If mario is there same with that one as well.


I will try to bring my laptop and make a post about it when i get there hence i heard all of phila has Wireless Internet. 

So i will try to do things on what you forum ppl ask. So when that day comes i will make a thread about it and then you can post away 


still i have ot get directions and hopefully not get lost :sweat



and about V-kun getting banned i was just informed on how he was banned and im really not going to say because your not going to belive it even if i tell you.


----------



## ZE (Sep 27, 2006)

I think mods favour the ps3 and the xbox, that must be one of the reasons he was banned.  Anyway, I always thought this forum bans to easily, I often see people getting banned and I don’t come here too much. Sorry the off topic.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Well my friend is surely coming with my to the nintendo fusion tour on the 4th
> 
> WE have a plan to take videos with my cell phone camera and i will be asking him to take videos of playing Zelda for Wii with BOTH hands ( left and then right)
> 
> ...


I was banned?


----------



## pajamas (Sep 28, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I was banned?


Yep! 

It was depressing. =P


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2006)

volken330 said:
			
		

> I think that this was posted earlier in the thread. Its one awesome video nonetheless.
> 
> 
> @ssj3
> ...


LOL, about the banning, it was nothing special to note and it didn't originate from the gaming thread.  Case closed.  And no more discussion about the topic.  =P



> I think mods favour the ps3 and the xbox, that must be one of the reasons he was banned.


LOL!  You don't know me very well do you.  I'm an equal opportunity mod raper.  XD


----------



## Aman (Sep 28, 2006)

Was it just a joke or something?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 28, 2006)

too lazy to read the thread but isnt there a naruto game for the wii? just veryfying


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2006)

Cyborg Superman said:
			
		

> too lazy to read the thread but isnt there a naruto game for the wii? just veryfying


Yeah, it's verified but there's no real info on it other than that it will be made.



			
				Aman said:
			
		

> Was it just a joke or something?





> LOL, about the banning, it was nothing special to note and it didn't originate from the gaming thread. Case closed. And no more discussion about the topic. =P


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Was it just a joke or something?


From what I heard THC got vash to ban me >_>; 

oh well end discussion


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 28, 2006)

if only it were perma...a man can dream...

with that said, i do want to try out Wario Ware for Wii...


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 28, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> LOL, about the banning, it was nothing special to note and it didn't originate from the gaming thread.  Case closed.  And no more discussion about the topic.  =P
> 
> 
> LOL!  You don't know me very well do you.  I'm an equal opportunity mod raper.  XD



I know why. xD

You shouldn't rape people Donkey Show.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 28, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> with that said, i do want to try out Wario Ware for Wii...


Me too! It was one of my three Launch day games... then Aman told me that it's not a launch day, but a launch window. So Twilight Princess and Trauma Center will have to hold me over till it is released. But I really can't wait, the Wii is gonna be great fun.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 28, 2006)

Man, Trama center is going to be amazing. <3


----------



## Thandurin (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm looking foward to Metroid Prime 3, it's gonna be awesome. If I end up getting the Wii on launch i'll probably get Zelda with it, not particularly looking foward to it but it looks like it's gonna be pretty good.


----------



## Aman (Sep 28, 2006)

Thandurin said:
			
		

> I'm looking foward to Metroid Prime 3, it's gonna be awesome. If I end up getting the Wii on launch i'll probably get Zelda with it, not particularly looking foward to it but it looks like it's gonna be pretty good.


''not particularly looking foward to it''? How come? 
*thinks about LoZ: TP*


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 28, 2006)

well, i couldnt care for Zelda...but Trauma does sound pretty good, but i have always liked Wario Ware...


----------



## Thandurin (Sep 28, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> ''not particularly looking foward to it''? How come?
> *thinks about LoZ: TP*


I'm not that into console games anymore and i've just never found any of the Zelda games interesting. I like the Wii because it's gaming experience can't be replicated on any other system that i know of.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 28, 2006)

2 people who... don't like _Zelda_? O_O How is this possible, do you guys just not like the genre at all?


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 28, 2006)

I don't know.
I can understand it.
I only really liked Windwaker and Ocarina. :X


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 28, 2006)

I haven't really cared for any of the 3d Zelda's, but I will be getting Twilight Princess anyway lol.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 28, 2006)

X_X How is that possible? Do you not like adventure games?


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 28, 2006)

I love adventure games.
I don't know.
It just doesn't intrigue me to much.
I'm going to play the new Zelda, but its not the
number one game I'm looking forward too.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2006)

I am personally also not looking forward to the new zelda, never was a big zelda fan


----------



## Volken (Sep 28, 2006)

3 people who don't like Zelda in 4 posts :amazed Must be a new world record. It amazes me how people can dislike the wonders and perfection of Zelda, but I guess it's just the way I and many others view it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow, people don't like Zelda? 

Say it ain't so....................say it ain't so. 

Ah well, I'll be playing Twilight Princess so I don't really care. People dislike genres and different games so it's fine.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 28, 2006)

Haha, don't get me wrong, I like Zelda, the recent games just haven't been my cup of tea. Plus I don't think they're the be-all, end-all, perfect adventure game. They are good, but just not my favorite kind of game.

But like I said, I will be getting TP despite this, as I have with the other Zelda games (except windwaker).


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2006)

volken330 said:
			
		

> 3 people who don't like Zelda in 4 posts :amazed Must be a new world record. It amazes me how people can dislike the wonders and perfection of Zelda, but I guess it's just the way I and many others view it.


Zelda is not god you know


----------



## Gunners (Sep 28, 2006)

> Zelda is not god you know



Yeah its Jesus.

*clears throat* Overall the game is top tier in my opinion, obviously people will dislike it otherwise it would sell billions instead of millions.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 28, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Zelda is not god you know



i dont know those fairys of his keep bringing him back to life


----------



## Gunners (Sep 28, 2006)

> i dont know those fairys of his keep bringing him back to life



Zelda, if I remember correctly, is female?

Anyway Like I said the game is good, not everyone will like it from that point of view it is overrated. The game is good some people say it is shit for no reason from that point of view underrated.


----------



## Volken (Sep 28, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Zelda is not god you know



Yes it is!! 

At least, _I_ think it is.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 28, 2006)

Well this is for the fans of these 2 titles. I am getting NEed for Speed i allways liked those games.



> *Madden, Need for Speed Available Day 1
> Football and racing fans will have major titles to play the moment they get their Wii home.
> by Daemon Hatfield*
> 
> ...


----------



## RockLee (Sep 28, 2006)

I've yet to play the old school, grim Zelda games.

So this'll be a treat.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 28, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> 2 people who... don't like _Zelda_? O_O How is this possible, do you guys just not like the genre at all?




its because they've been doing the same thing since Zelda 1 for NES, besides te side scroller...

each Dungeon feels exactly like the old ones...you get to a door, you dont have the item required to move on, so you have to back track to find the fucker...with that said,

Link to the Past is awesome...but the 3D ones leave me feeling meh...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> its because they've been doing the same thing since Zelda 1 for NES, besides te side scroller...
> 
> each Dungeon feels exactly like the old ones...you get to a door, you dont have the item required to move on, so you have to back track to find the fucker...with that said,
> 
> Link to the Past is awesome...but the 3D ones leave me feeling meh...


I never played any of the old zelda's


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 28, 2006)

oh, the old 2Ds are the best, and the Four Swords for GBA was amazingly fun...

Which goes to show, i dont hate old Nintendo, ive just hated them since N64 and beyond...and until they actually prove themselves with the Wii, ill hate them still...any while i dont hate old Nintendo i absolutely love SOny  but i dont hide it that well anyway...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2006)

I never had a nes or snes, i started gaming with the playstation


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 28, 2006)

Zelda 2 was not that great. Zelda 1 started it all. Zelda 3 was pretty amazing and Zelda 4 ( OoT) basically started the standard for Action / Adventure games at the time.

overall i like Zelda 3/ 4 because the story inter twines with each other. basically all the zeldas mix in with each other ( the console ones, the 7 of them )


----------



## Volken (Sep 28, 2006)

I haven't played the old ones either. I've played only Link to the Past, Ocarina, Majora's Mask, and Windwaker with some GB games in between. But after playing those 4 games, I can say that it has been some of the best gaming I've ever had. Although the general concept of every dungeon is the same, each dungeon is still different, with different puzzles, different enemies, and different obstacles so at least to me, it feels exciting every time I start a new dungeon.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 28, 2006)

wait there's people who _don't_ like zelda??

Ocarina of Time is still by far the best game i ever played 
and this game has been the best rated game ever (10 in almost every site)


although majora's mask and wind waker weren't really nearly as good..


----------



## RockLee (Sep 28, 2006)

Windwaker, I must say, was excellent.

Only disappointments:

Small islands and weak final boss fight.

Otherwise, it was most excellent.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 28, 2006)

I must say the Majora's Mask is underated. I think it was a better game that OoT, but OoT came out first so people like it better. I just think Majora's Mask was more fun, and that is probably the most important thing for a game like Zelda.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 28, 2006)

See, I never played those. And TP seems to be along those lines, but much better.

Which is why I'm really excited, despite the 1 player thing.

2 player online co-op would rule all.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 28, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I must say the Majora's Mask is underated. I think it was a better game that OoT, but OoT came out first so people like it better. I just think Majora's Mask was more fun, and that is probably the most important thing for a game like Zelda.



to be honest i had more fun with MM and more of a challage than i did with OoT.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 28, 2006)

Me too, although I will say that OoT had a better story, I just had a blast playing MM. I loved putting on the Goron mask and steam rolling across the plains =D


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 28, 2006)

Wind Waker was the worst one, not because of the graphics, but because the controls were crap...ive said it before and ill say it again, having to direct the wind was gay as shit...


----------



## RockLee (Sep 28, 2006)

I disagree. The controls in WW were seriously tight.

Also, the control of the wind was pretty easy, although after a while they could have implemented a shortcut system.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 28, 2006)

which is what sucked, and so did having to find the frigging maps just to then have to find the tri-force pieces, talk about forcibly making the game longer by back tracking...the game was 7/10 at best...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 28, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Me too, although I will say that OoT had a better story, I just had a blast playing MM. I loved putting on the Goron mask and steam rolling across the plains =D



MMs end boss was a pain for me the first time 

 ya the story in OoT was better thats true but the gameplay elements in MM made it pretty neat.


Wind Waker i never had a problem with the controls the wind thing ticked me off at first but when i got used to it , it was no problem at all.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 28, 2006)

WW felt really awesome to me.  really epic.  almost like one piece...but with zelda mixed in


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 28, 2006)

I really like Windwaker.
It was cute. ^^
and the controls seemed fine to me.

It was a nice, looonng game.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 28, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> I really like Windwaker.
> It was cute. ^^
> and the controls seemed fine to me.
> 
> It was a nice, looonng game.




because it made you backtrack so much...


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 28, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> because it made you backtrack so much...



If you don't like games that make you backtrack, 
then your missing out on a lot of good games.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 29, 2006)

> Reggie to give Wii out in NYC





> Nintendo of America President & resident name taker Reggie Fils-Aime has revealed in a recent interview with ABC America that he will be on-hand in New York City at midnight on November 19 for the USA launch of the Wii to hand over the very first purchased Nintendo Wii consoles.
> 
> It was not made clear where fans in New York can line up for them to recive their Wii from Reggie, however early bets would be that it would be at the Nintendo World Store, which is located in Rockefeller Center.
> 
> The Wii launchs in the US on November 19th for $249.95 & we'll have more details on this story as it happens.



Link removed

Cham cham you better be first in line  or i might have to come up to new york to get my console!



EDIT



> *Reggie: Nintendo Can Be Market Leader
> NOA's president believes that Wii can return the company to the number-one spot.
> by Matt Casamassina
> *
> ...


----------



## Aman (Sep 29, 2006)

I just can't stop thinking about Twillight Princess...


----------



## RockLee (Sep 29, 2006)

Metriod backtracks. 

thc a mod?

Twas a matter of time.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 29, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Metriod backtracks.
> 
> thc a mod?
> 
> Twas a matter of time.



Vash gave her new color for her name and a new ninja rank.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 29, 2006)

Well windwaker got me into the series, so I have no beef with it. Well granted I played Oot A long with windwaker, Ocarina of time my saved file woudl delete for some reason so I had to play master quest instead which I still need to clock I cleared that well and reached some temple.

Windwaker was a good game 8.5/10 in my opinion. It would have been great but some features sucked ass, the puzzles though they were really great. Though one thing pissed me off with the riddle. I feel that if you actually got the riddle through knowing it you should have been able to enter at an earlier time. Yah know ''Scooner'' I think. Oh and the sailing go on my nerves there should have been more teleportation points


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 29, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Metriod backtracks.
> 
> thc a mod?
> 
> Twas a matter of time.



xD
Far from it dear. <3
But that was sweet of you to say.


----------



## Mizura (Sep 29, 2006)

MM!  I loved that one. It was so Weird but there were many little things in it as well, like the people walking around and the masks (took me Forever to find the last mask, the hardest to find one, and when I did find it, it was coming accross the character in the desert by accident... I was playing with a friend, so when we found out, we just Stared at each other and grinned).

The enemies were also harder than in OOT, so it was more of a challenge. Good thing!

Windwaker was too easy.  Each boss knocks what... 1/4 of a heart at a time? Wtf? Having multiple enemies come at you was more of a challenge. That is, until you figure out that you're supposed to knock them out with the boomerang first. XP


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 29, 2006)

Well, I didn't see this coming. XD



> - *Epyx announced Commodore 64 will be added to Wii's Virtual Console*, the first batch of Commodore 64 titles for Wii will be Impossible Mission 1 & 2, Winter Games, Summer Games 1 & 2, Pitstop and Jumpman Junior.



Source - [


----------



## RockLee (Sep 29, 2006)

The question is, does anyone care?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 29, 2006)

What is commodore 64?


----------



## RockLee (Sep 29, 2006)

^ Precisely.


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 29, 2006)

It's kind of like Nintendo 64... but totally different 
(just trying to confuse the kids)


----------



## Aman (Sep 29, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Well, I didn't see this coming. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Source - [


Nice. ^^

And for anyone wondering what it is...


----------



## Aman (Sep 29, 2006)

Yeah!


----------



## slimscane (Sep 29, 2006)

They _better_ cost less than NES games


----------



## Aman (Sep 29, 2006)

Lol.

Are you getting a Wii btw?


----------



## slimscane (Sep 29, 2006)

My brother is buying one  Problem solved! I was really worried for a while, because I can't really justify the price, everything include. But now I don't even have to worry about that, and I still get to play it! =D


----------



## Volken (Sep 29, 2006)

Are there any good games on the C64? I've heard anything about it despite its sales world record.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 29, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing. heh.


----------



## Aman (Sep 29, 2006)

Nice, slimscane.





			
				volken330 said:
			
		

> Are there any good games on the C64? I've heard anything about it despite its sales world record.


The classic games like Impossible Mission 1 & 2, Winter Games, Summer Games 1 & 2, Pitstop and Jumpman Junior are the titles that have been confirmed to be released, but it was from before the NES, so don't expect a lot. You may recognize this Summer Game pic.


----------



## Volken (Sep 29, 2006)

I don't recognize the game. It was probably way before I started playing video games. If it's that old, they probably wouldn't charge more than $3. And how exactly would you play a track and field game?


----------



## Drew (Sep 29, 2006)

Voot preorder done, and I have a confirmed console extra Wiimote, nunchuck and Zelda at launch.

This is the first console launch I have truly looked forward too in a while.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 29, 2006)

new twilight princess info  


*Spoiler*: __ 



- The game is 70 hours, including all sidequests according to Eiji Aonuma
- The Wii version has unique controls
- Link is a Righty in the Wii version
- Link is Lefty in the GCN version
- The game has 9 temples
- It will release for Wii on December 8th, 2006 (Germany)
- The GameCube version will be released after Wii version, but still in 2006(Germany)
- They compare the sword of the Darknut to Phantom Ganon?s sword in The Wind Waker
- Reconfirms the title is after Ocarina of Time chronologically
- Those ?bulls? at the beginning of the game, apparently one is a god or divine spirit.
- There?s an image which the magazine believes the ?light spiral? near the waterfall is a portal to transform into the Wolf.
- Wolf Link can gain abilities as he progresses


----------



## RockLee (Sep 29, 2006)

S-w-w-weet.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 29, 2006)

nothing special about that =/


----------



## Dave (Sep 29, 2006)

NOVEMBER 19th!!!!  CANT WAIT!!!!!  but the good games dont come out till march......


----------



## Hylian (Sep 29, 2006)

^ TWILIGHT PRINCESS comes out nov. 19th

and btw, here's a new artwork that came with that


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 29, 2006)

70 hours eh?
Not to bad.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 29, 2006)

gaddammit..i'm erasing that post, it made me read 2 pages to see wtf he was talking about


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 29, 2006)

I cant wait for the Wii. I might ask for one on Christmas but i doubt my parents will get me it.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 29, 2006)

o_0
Wow, lots of deleting just happened. xD


----------



## Aether (Sep 29, 2006)

Hopefully I get a Wii for christmas or my birthday, because I spent my Wii money on a guitar


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 30, 2006)

the personal character maker sounds hot to def


----------



## slimscane (Sep 30, 2006)

70 hours is really good, but what I really want to know is how long the main quest is!


----------



## Mizura (Sep 30, 2006)

Only 9 dungeons?  Ah well.

But wolf link getting new abilities! 

And the artwork! 

As for 70 hours... anybody remembers how long the other Zelda games supposedly were?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 30, 2006)

Some good info but I'm kinda pissed about Link being a righty in the Wii version, I wish there was a way we could change it because I'm left-handed and I liked Link being a lefty and I don't want the GC version. It made me connect with Link more because we both were leftys. 

Ah well, the 70 hour gameplay just made me think "HOLY SHIT? RIGHT HANDED? 70 HOURS? EVEN TRADE" anyway. 

I love long games. Especially long Zelda games. I'm still rocking over the "45 minutes from point A to point B on horse" thing in Twilight Princess.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 30, 2006)

TBH, does it really matter if he changes hands?  Will it change the way the entire game is played because he, OMG, changed hands?  Why is it such a big deal?  Last time I checked, the gameplay didn't change because he swings with his right instead of his left.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 30, 2006)

wouldn't 40-50 be considered long....


----------



## Aman (Sep 30, 2006)

Mizura said:
			
		

> As for 70 hours... anybody remembers how long the other Zelda games supposedly were?


Wasn't OoT like 30?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 30, 2006)

> TBH, does it really matter if he changes hands? Will it change the way the entire game is played because he, OMG, changed hands? Why is it such a big deal? Last time I checked, the gameplay didn't change because he swings with his right instead of his left.



If you are left handed and link is right handed it could be more difficult, like if you wish to swing to the right if you are left handed you are used to it going in if you are right handed it would go outwards. I think that's why they made it right handed because most people are right handed, but they should allow you to change it around.

They probably will like they did it with metroid for the DS and such.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 30, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> If you are left handed and link is right handed it could be more difficult, like if you wish to swing to the right if you are left handed you are used to it going in if you are right handed it would go outwards. I think that's why they made it right handed because most people are right handed, but they should allow you to change it around.
> 
> They probably will like they did it with metroid for the DS and such.



It's not so much the mechanics I'm arguing about, but it's annoying how people are freaking out how he became right handed.  Wah.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 30, 2006)

70 hours?
finally a long lasting story driven game, it's been way too long


----------



## Aman (Sep 30, 2006)

Some awesome Red Steel piccies.



Those look GREAT, especially the first one!


----------



## pajamas (Sep 30, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Some awesome Red Steel piccies.
> 
> 
> 
> Those look GREAT, especially the first one!


I saw those in programming class yesterday, and now I REALLY want this game. If it has online on day one I will buy it without hesitation.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 30, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> If you are left handed and link is right handed it could be more difficult, like if you wish to swing to the right if you are left handed you are used to it going in if you are right handed it would go outwards. I think that's why they made it right handed because most people are right handed, but they should allow you to change it around.
> 
> They probably will like they did it with metroid for the DS and such.


Well honoestly it really doesn't make too much of a difference.  I'm left handed and I use my mouse right handed.  The Wii-mote will just take getting used to thats all.  If lefties like me start out using it right handed then it shouldn't be too hard to adjust.


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 30, 2006)

wow, those pics of red steel look AWESOME. =) those graphics are good enough for me, don't care if ps3 and xbox 360 hav better.

and... 70 hrs. that's insane... O.o but awesome all the same.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 30, 2006)

I've got good news and bad news, first the good:
No individual friend codes for games on the Wii!
It will be system wide FCs. 

The Bad? There are still FCs. But Thank God none the less. =)


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 30, 2006)

Honestly I never had a problem with friend codes, so either way it doesn't really bother me. It will be alot more convienient just having it for the console though.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 30, 2006)

Really? Have you ever used XBL? I guess FCs aren't that horrible, but I would have absolutely hated for it to be game for game FCs.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 30, 2006)

Haha yes I've used XBL since it first started, and the 360 version. And yet they still don't bother me lol.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 30, 2006)

Haha, you are lucky XD It bothers alot of people, although I think this will make it much more agreeable.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 30, 2006)

I wonder if it will work like MSN and you can edit your screenname.

That would rock hard.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 30, 2006)

even more twilight princess info

*Spoiler*: __ 



- Eiji calls the King of Red Lions in TWW a father figure to Link who kept him on the right track. TP won?t have a father figure, but Link will have many friends in the game. There will be one grown-up girl that will be very helpful for him.
- No online support.
- The horse is faster than epona in OoT
- The GameCube version was nearly completed when they decided to put in the Wii controls.
- When link becomes a wolf his scent becomes keener so that he can find hidden things that he coulnd?t find as normal link.
- Eiji vaguely hints that the Twilight Princess will be someone different from Zelda.
- The mention of Biggoron refers to Biggoron?s Sword only, which is similar in size to the Darknut?s sword.
- There will be other minigames besides of fishing. You can use the canoe that you use for fishing also as a means of transport in the game and there are minigames where the canoe is involved.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 30, 2006)

cool thing with using the canoe as a means of transporting


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 30, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I've got good news and bad news, first the good:
> No individual friend codes for games on the Wii!
> It will be system wide FCs.
> 
> The Bad? There are still FCs. But Thank God none the less. =)


Hmm that hasnt really bothered me much either. But i guess its cool.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 1, 2006)

I have realised that I need to get a DS light. My piece of crap DS caused me to die on that metroid boss. It was somewhat big so I couldn't shoot so fast I slipped at a crucial point and die .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 1, 2006)

DS lite or a actual sort of light that you build in the DS?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 1, 2006)

*''It was somewhat big ''*

DS lite. The original I have found things which piss me off like I can't play it in sunlight, and it caused me to screw up on a boss I spend ages working on.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 1, 2006)

*Close-Up Look at the Wii Hardware!!*

here
_
"IGN's Matt Casamassina takes a detailed look at Nintendo's next-gen console, the Wii. He runs through all the buttons, plugs, and slots to be had on the Wii, the Wiimote, and the Nunchaku units..."_

Watch it  (if you haven't done so already )
__________________


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 1, 2006)

Jouten-kun said:
			
		

> *Close-Up Look at the Wii Hardware!!*
> 
> Link removed
> _
> ...


HAHA

when he turned over the wii "it wont break when you do this unlike some other consoles"


----------



## pajamas (Oct 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> HAHA
> 
> when he turned over the wii "it wont break when you do this unlike some other consoles"


Yeah, Matt Cassamassina is fucking awesome! XD

I saw this on IGN weekly yesterday. He's so cool. XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 1, 2006)

I thought it was gonna be with a actual open wii


----------



## RockLee (Oct 1, 2006)

The Fusion Tour has started.

6 kiosks for thousands of people. Good luck, SSJ3 Goku! 

Oh, btw, if you play DS with lots of people near the Wii, apparantly that causes the Wiimote (called FreeMotion, apparantly) to freak out. So, if you are going to go, don't play 8 player Mario Kart.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 1, 2006)

can u play gamecube games with the classic wii controller?


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 1, 2006)

> Close-Up Look at the Wii Hardware!!



Haha! The music really sells the piece.



> can u play gamecube games with the classic wii controller?



Yes


----------



## Hylian (Oct 1, 2006)

DeepThought said:
			
		

> Yes



 

yay i could play clash of ninja 4 with a classic controller

it looks alot cooler than the gamecube one


----------



## Frieza (Oct 1, 2006)

Lucky bastard.. i have to wait till November to get my hands on this system.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 1, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> The Fusion Tour has started.
> 
> 6 kiosks for thousands of people. Good luck, SSJ3 Goku!
> 
> Oh, btw, if you play DS with lots of people near the Wii, apparantly that causes the Wiimote (called FreeMotion, apparantly) to freak out. So, if you are going to go, don't play 8 player Mario Kart.



The one i am going to has more than 6 kiosks 

i plan to bring my ds but i will be playing it up in the 21 year or older balchony and not in the moshpit place.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, but spread the word. Too many wireless signals intefere with the FreeMotion controller.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 1, 2006)

omiK said:
			
		

> Lucky bastard.. i have to wait till November to get my hands on this system.


WE have to wait untill december D=


----------



## Aman (Oct 1, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> The one i am going to has more than 6 kiosks
> 
> i plan to bring my ds but i will be playing it up in the 21 year or older balchony and not in the moshpit place.


I hate you. >_>


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 1, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Yeah, but spread the word. Too many wireless signals intefere with the FreeMotion controller.



figures. Wireless interfernce sucks  i mean i can hardly play my DS in my dorm ( apartment) room becasue the DS's jsut dissconnect because of the Built in Wireless internet in each complex


----------



## Aman (Oct 1, 2006)

You better grab one of them Wiis for me, Goku. >_>


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 1, 2006)

Lol break into the kiosk and then just run away with it xDD


----------



## Aman (Oct 1, 2006)

I would so do that. 

Btw V-kun, are you getting the Wii at launch or not?  You keep changing your mind about all of the consoles it seems. XDD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 1, 2006)

i should hehe. though my one friend is giving me a feeling that he will not come and i will be mad if he does not. i need a partner on my way down ( its about 4 to 5 hours away from college so thats one hell of a drive back and forth)


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 1, 2006)

Get Jink or Vash to go w/ ya goku lol.


----------



## Aman (Oct 1, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> i should hehe. though my one friend is giving me a feeling that he will not come and i will be mad if he does not. i need a partner on my way down ( its about 4 to 5 hours away from college so thats one hell of a drive back and forth)


Shut up.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 1, 2006)

well vash is about an hour away from me and i really do not know where jink lives lol.

but to be toatly honest the game i really want to play there is Excite Truck i have high hopes for that game. I think it will satisfy my racing gameing needs.


----------



## Aman (Oct 1, 2006)

*Famitsu Polls Japanese Retail, Says Wii Wins Xmas*



> Japanese media giant Enterbrain recently surveyed retailers, as reported by Gamefront.de, about their expectations for game system sales this holiday season. We know you're not surprised, but right now? The show is all Nintendo.
> 
> Retailers were asked, "Which next generation console do you think will sell better this Christmas?" The results lean heavily toward Nintendo -- 88% thought the Wii would boast better sales, and 11% settled on the PS3. We're not sure if it's worse that Microsoft wasn't even listed (perhaps because the Xbox 360 was released last year) or that Sony only garnered 11% in the poll.
> 
> ...



*Nintendo Wii and DS go estrogen route*



> Nintendo Wii will be used by a lot of people sporting estrogen, if the company's new marketing strategy is successful. And I think I speak for everybody here at Nintendo Wii News when I say that this news is welcome. After all, what straight male gamer wouldn't want a woman to play with his Wii?




*Wii mote packaging?*



> A picture has risen from the net. Of the possible Wiimote packaging. The package looks pretty believable. It is not known though whether its real or just a extremly good photoshoper having a laugh. But as the Wii release draws ever closer Nintendo will reveal soon.



Pic: Buy her some WoW gold. 


*Zellers Canada to have a Different Wii Bundle *



> In Zellers latest flyer, they had announced that Pre-Order for thw Wii will be happening next week, and that they have a different bundle than the one Nintendo has.
> 
> It says (in red bubble):
> "Wii Bundle Presell"
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 1, 2006)

Aman not sure if you posted this while i was gone but you know those new red steel pictures? well they where from the red steel developers ign blog and in that blog it said.



> As you can imagine, we are in a very busy period of time for quite a few weeks now. We're focused on polishing the game and controls, *debugging and also finalizing the multiplayer modes of Red Steel* that we will reveal soon.




all i have to say is SWEET!


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 1, 2006)

All cool news 

*Red Steel multiplayer ftw!!!*


----------



## Aman (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, great news!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 1, 2006)

but is it online or just two player


----------



## Aman (Oct 1, 2006)

Normal multiplayer I would believe.

Isn't that enough?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 1, 2006)

The Wii can support up to 4 players so i can see it being 4 player.


Anyways i just watched the IGN weekly and MAN that was great. when he picked up the wii and it turned gold and that song played i laughed , i thought that was awesome


----------



## Aman (Oct 1, 2006)

That would have been on in my head even if they hadn't added it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 1, 2006)

crap does someoen know the command to take pictures in windows media player while playing the file? i forget i think its CRT I im not to sure though.


because this picture im going to take is going to be in my sig


----------



## Gunners (Oct 1, 2006)

It is control I


----------



## Aman (Oct 1, 2006)

Open windows media player. Open the "tools" dropdown list then click options. Click the performance tab and under "Video acceleration" slide the slider all the way to the left to disable it. Now click ok to save the setting. 

Now to actually take the screen shot hold the Alt button and then hit the print screen button. Now you will be able to paste the image into your image editing software. 

Fast googling ftw. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 1, 2006)

i knew about that allready aman. thats not what im talking about. Windows MEdia player has a built in option like BS player to take pictures without doing the print screen option. i did it last week but now i forget 

all the time i hit CRT I it does not work. umm i have to look into why.


----------



## Aman (Oct 1, 2006)

Under Windows Media Player 9 and 10 a screen shot feature is built in for MPEG and MPEG2 content which can be used by just pressing CTRL-i together during playback. The other method which is more useful if you want shots of the whole screen and Media Plater UI is to turn down the video acceleration used to create the picture. This hurts the performance of the video but as we want a still shot that is not important.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 1, 2006)

Well this is gay i cannot take pictures of the new ign weekly! ( In WMP )they proabably encoded it withsomething that i cannot. because i can with other videos! umm. o well   i will use my other option.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I thought it was gonna be with a actual open wii



Unfortunately, no.  But it was fun to watch, anyway. 



			
				DeepThought said:
			
		

> Haha! The music really sells the piece.




*Hallelujah*!!  Hehe, spot on, dude.

Short, but interesting, article:



> The success of a video game console is partially dependent upon the success of its launch- its ability to release quality first and third party games from the launch will ensure the console a home in many homes within the first few months. Though in rare instances a system has had mediocre launches and have still come out on top (such as the Playstation 2, at least in terms of its selection of games at launch), it is to the benefit of any company that their home consoles get off on the right foot.
> 
> The Nintendo Wii launch line-up is impressive on many levels, both in terms of the quality of games available and the quantity of games, not to mention a new controller. It's imperative, then, to take a step back and look at the console that started it all for Nintendo- the Famicon, better known as the Nintendo Entertainment System in North America.
> 
> ...



source

History tends to repeat itself, and that's exactly what this article is aiming for. I will give you a few other examples. For instance, SNES vs. Neo-Geo, the Neo-Geo was graphically superior to the SNES, but we all know who won that 'battle', the graphically inferior SNES!! Mostly,  because it had a wider range of games, a great launch line-up, and games filled with amazing new immersive gameplay features. 

Project that same image on the hand-held 'war', and history seems to have repeated itself! DS vs. PSP, article after article, I've read so far, confirms the hypothesis; the graphically inferior DS clearly takes the lead! The DS is far more popular, innovative and is breaking records by the week, in contrast to its graphically superior counterpart, the PSP ( = not really a hand-held IMO, but more of a gimmick). 

Now, if we can trust the unwritten law of history, then we'll _probably _see the same thing happen in the upcomming 'war' between the PS3 and Wii.

(_note: ceteris paribus_)



Anyways, you guys are probably looking for confirmation on te the whole 4 player thing going on with RED STEEL. Well, take a close look at this picture:



Front side:



Thank me later. 

Maybe, you've seen them already, hehe.


----------



## Geetay (Oct 1, 2006)

How many in this thread are going for the Wii60 combo?
I already have my 360 at my house, and my Wii pre-ordered so I'm good to go.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 1, 2006)

MY SIG IS DONE!


geetay i have a 360  i was going to get a ps3 but now for about 3 years now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 1, 2006)

SSJ3 isn't this better for your sig?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 1, 2006)

I dunno that image wellerm it looks kinda odd.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> SSJ3 isn't this better for your sig?



nope because im enjoying the moment . slowly    plus it goes with the song they used i put the lyrics under neath the pic. ( although most likely spelled wrong i could not here to it well :sweat)


( i had the speed cranked up on myfirst one)

when i seen this in the newest ign episode i laughed and had to make a gif of it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 1, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> nope because im enjoying the moment . slowly    plus it goes with the song they used i put the lyrics under neath the pic. ( although most likely spelled wrong i could not here to it well :sweat)
> 
> 
> ( i had the speed cranked up on myfirst one)
> ...


its slower and looks more crappy to be honest XD; no offensive


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> its slower and looks more crappy to be honest XD; no offensive




Actually no it does not   i assume you did not watch the IGN insider video and see how they timed that part? because they timed it just like i did ( well a tad faster like 0.7 i have it at 0.5 ment to be 0.7). Thing is i cannot have over a 1.5 meg file uploaded to image shack. if i can i would have made it into a better resoultion instead of what i did 

plus they incode there videos so that i cannot put it in Vdub to get exactly every picture


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 1, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Actually no it does not   i assume you did not watch the IGN insider video and see how they timed that part? because they timed it just like i did ( well a tad faster like 0.7 i have it at 0.5 ment to be 0.7). Thing is i cannot have over a 1.5 meg file uploaded to image shack. if i can i would have made it into a better resoultion instead of what i did


Want me to do it?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 1, 2006)

no thx , because if your going to try to put it in Vdub and get every frame your going to realize that you cannot because IGN encodes there videos with a special encoding where Vdub is not alloud to munk with it. 

and i can make it a tad faster if i want   plus i have to obey by the new SIG rules and im pushing my limit as it is.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 1, 2006)

I was just gonna speed it up abit cuz its so slow now that it just looks super crappy


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 1, 2006)

guh.. its not about the speed read above. plus re watch the ign insider video, because they have it timed at 0.4 seconds basically with that video which is what mine is now .  

so lets get off the subject.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 1, 2006)

Either way looks fine to me.
Its nice.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I was just gonna speed it up abit cuz its so slow now that it just looks super crappy



I agree it's looks kinda crappy in slow-mo. Just my opinion though...


----------



## slimscane (Oct 1, 2006)

I would like it better faster, but I would like it even more if it didn't look vertically stretched to me


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 1, 2006)

its takin up close to a meg of space i would be getting my sig removed if i took up any more.  ( meaning i cannot make the resoultion go higher or mods get MAD!)

but this is how it is in the IGN video so deal with it  though sorry about the height i ment to switch the resoultions around. ( its fixed now hehe )


3 days till Fusion Tour 


i might have to ask jink if he wants to come with me.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 1, 2006)

Ah, now it looks really good! =D

The tour is coming to Myrtle Beach, I think I might would go, but shouldn't I already have tickets if I would want to?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 1, 2006)

depends where you live. ( meaning if its not sold out allready )  i can still get my tickets online if i wanted im getting them most likely tomorrow.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 1, 2006)

How many monies does it it cost?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 1, 2006)

22 bucks a ticket.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh it's coming to Myrtle Beach? It'd be awesome if it was during the summer lol.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 1, 2006)

skip school if you have it. hell im skiping class lol. though i only have one class on wensdays.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 1, 2006)

$22 isn't _that_ bad, but then I could just wait for in store kiosks and play it for free. 

2Shea, why does the summer matter? Do you live in NC or something?


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 2, 2006)

All I remember about the Fusion Tour was the fact my chemical romance was there.



So I went to E3 instead.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 2, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> its takin up close to a meg of space i would be getting my sig removed if i took up any more.  ( meaning i cannot make the resoultion go higher or mods get MAD!)
> 
> but this is how it is in the IGN video so deal with it  though sorry about the height i ment to switch the resoultions around. ( its fixed now hehe )
> 
> ...


If you speed it up it should be smaller since it takes less time thus is smaller you know


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 2, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> 2Shea, why does the summer matter? Do you live in NC or something?



VA, I only go down that way during the summer, and if it was during the summer, I would make sure I went while it was there xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 2, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> If you speed it up it should be smaller since it takes less time thus is smaller you know



lol no.

its the Size of the resoultion and how many pictures you have in the Gif that determines the size .

The speed is just how quickly it goes through each picture that does not take up space.  

My avy moving at the same speed instead of slowing down would still have the same size if i had each picture  moving slow.


----------



## Aman (Oct 2, 2006)

Super Paper Mario is coming to the GC it seems. ^^


----------



## Ryuuken + (Oct 2, 2006)

why are they not making the wii region free?


----------



## RockLee (Oct 2, 2006)

It is region-free. It's just that it's region-free between the U.S. and Japan. 

Sorry, Europe!


----------



## Mizura (Oct 2, 2006)

Jouten-kun said:
			
		

> Front side:


 

So funny! I like that "Let's see who is worse in multiplayer battle: you or your loser friends." Hah! XD


----------



## Aman (Oct 2, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> It is region-free. It's just that it's region-free between the U.S. and Japan.
> 
> Sorry, Europe!


Are you sure about that?


----------



## RockLee (Oct 2, 2006)

> So funny! I like that "Let's see who is worse in multiplayer battle: you or your loser friends." Hah! XD



Come train at the Red Steel Dojo of *Pain*. 

Also, yes, I'm pretty sure. The restriction was between Europe and... everyone else, due to the different television signals that they used. Thus far, no one has found a reason for region restrictions between Japan and the US, so there's no reason there should be, unless the developer enables it.


----------



## Aman (Oct 2, 2006)

But has Nintendo confirmed it?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2006)

Fusion tour looks fun, but those bands...arg...but atleast you get the chance to play the Wii. One of my friend's is going soon.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 2, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Fusion tour looks fun, but those bands...arg...but atleast you get the chance to play the Wii. One of my friend's is going soon.


I know! I wanted to go but... those bands are so bad....


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2006)

Haha yes they are. My friend wanted me to come...i'm a bit to far away  Plus with those bands...i wouldn't go for ANY console...Ipod isn't that loud


----------



## Aman (Oct 2, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Fusion tour looks fun, but those bands...arg...but atleast you get the chance to play the Wii. One of my friend's is going soon.


Damn him! ;__;


----------



## Aman (Oct 2, 2006)

*The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess Wii-mote Hands-On*



*Wii Sports - full game details with new logo*

the Google Ads here

Skill levels on our Miis? 


Interview with Reggie.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 2, 2006)

> At the press conference, you said the WiiConnect 24 would use the Opera Web browser, which gamers can get by spending their precious Wii points. Tell me, why should we spend money on a free Web browser?
> In fairness, for the Americas, we haven't made the business decision for how and what we're going to do with the browser. We recognize for most people a browser is pretty standard. The concept of charging a significant amount of Wii points to get the browser is somewhat challenging. We're going to work through that.



so it might be free instead of just that little bit of time. intresting.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 2, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Come train at the Red Steel Dojo of *Pain*.
> 
> Also, yes, I'm pretty sure. The restriction was between Europe and... everyone else, due to the different television signals that they used. Thus far, no one has found a reason for region restrictions between Japan and the US, so there's no reason there should be, unless the developer enables it.


That is why so many people import and have no problems at all


i have played japanese and american games here on my european gamecube, i had NO problems at all

its not even confirmed anyway, i mean the guy that said it also once said that there wouldn't be a DS redesign a week before the lite was announced


----------



## Kayo (Oct 2, 2006)

Well the best games will come to EU anyway so it doesn't bother me. 
Well... maybe just a bit that I won't be able to get the Naruto games from Japan.


----------



## Aman (Oct 2, 2006)

Kayo said:
			
		

> Well the best games will come to EU anyway so it doesn't bother me.


Not really...


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah all I ever hear from my friends in Europe that they don't get alot of the games they want, and even when they do its like a year or more after it's initial release.

Anyway, as it stands, I still think the Wii is reigon free, the only place I can see it not beeing that way is in EU (sorry guys). But hopefully it will be reigon free there aswell


----------



## Geetay (Oct 2, 2006)

Well, it's not that big of a problem if it is Region-locked. On gamecube, all you had to do was buy a cool little disc called: "Freeloader" made by Datel.
You'd pop the disc in, select the region, and the take it out and insert your own disc. I bet a disc like that is already in the making.


----------



## Aman (Oct 2, 2006)

No comments about the Mii skill levels and new details about Wii Sports?


----------



## Geetay (Oct 2, 2006)

^^^
I don't have much to say about it, to be honest I'm really not THAT psyched for the Wii, even though I'm getting one.

Edit: Holy crap, I didn't notice... you have over 7.000 posts!


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 2, 2006)

Geetay said:
			
		

> Well, it's not that big of a problem if it is Region-locked. On gamecube, all you had to do was buy a cool little disc called: "Freeloader" made by Datel.
> You'd pop the disc in, select the region, and the take it out and insert your own disc. I bet a disc like that is already in the making.



Well as I've said, the Freeloader will not be possible with the Wii, it was only possible for the GC because it was a flip-top.

With the way the Wii works, the only way it could work would be with a mod chip it seems right now.


----------



## Aman (Oct 3, 2006)

Geetay said:
			
		

> ^^^
> I don't have much to say about it, to be honest I'm really not THAT psyched for the Wii, even though I'm getting one.
> 
> Edit: Holy crap, I didn't notice... you have over 7.000 posts!


You're not? ;__;

Umm, yeah I have over 7000 posts, but I've been here since Feb last year too.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah I am gonna get a Wii, maybe at launch since there will be countless 4 year olds around (xmas time) I might have to put my concience to one side.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 3, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> You're not? ;__;
> 
> Umm, yeah I have over 7000 posts, but I've been here since Feb last year too.


I was the 8th member and I have below 2,000 posts. >>;;


----------



## RockLee (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, post count is inversely proportional to the amount of social life you have. >_>

I am going to get a Wii on launch day. >


----------



## Aman (Oct 3, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Yeah I am gonna get a Wii, maybe at launch since there will be countless 4 year olds around (xmas time) I might have to put my concience to one side.


The more adult Wii fans the better! 
XD





			
				Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> I was the 8th member and I have below 2,000 posts. >>;;


You lack hatred. [/overused]


----------



## Geetay (Oct 3, 2006)

Normally, I would be more excited for the Wii. It's just that none of the games available at launch are games that I just HAVE to play. Zelda is going to be great of course, but I'm not that big of a Zelda fan. I would rather have Mario Galaxy. I was hoping to get Wario Ware at launch, but it seems it will be arriving shortly after, meaning I have to get something else. Zelda.
At the moment I'm more hyper about games for my Xbox 360, such as Bioshock, Half Life 2 and Tony Hawks P8. Downhill Jam looks boring compared to P8, IMO.

Oh and about the freeloader thingy, I guess I didn't do my homework.
*Props to 2Shea*


----------



## Aman (Oct 3, 2006)

Normally, the great titles aren't there at launch. To me, Zelda is more than enough.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 3, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Yeah, post count is inversely proportional to the amount of social life you have. >_>
> 
> I am going to get a Wii on launch day. >


Don't say that! XD

My brother is getting one on launch day! =)


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm getting one on launch day! Seriously, I can't f**cking wait 'till December, so I'm thinking about importing one in November. >.> 

Zelda TP is going to ruin my social life.  A proper comeback would be: "what social life, dude ? " haha.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 3, 2006)

about the post amount comment if you reach an above average of 15 posts per day i think thats when you do not have a very good social life  ( i have 13 per day and i am pretty active hehe)

Wii's big hitters will be Zelda Tp, Excite Truck, Super Monkey Ball, Red Steel , Trama Center these are proabably the biggest games for me at launch.


TOMORROW I GET TO PLAY THE WII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PIctures will be takin of course im still workong in the video parts. only video camera i have is my cell phone and the resoultion is not that great on it


----------



## Aman (Oct 3, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> TOMORROW I GET TO PLAY THE WII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PIctures will be takin of course im still workong in the video parts. only video camera i have is my cell phone and the resoultion is not that great on it


*I hate you.*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 3, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> *I hate you.*


Quote for the fucking truth


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2006)

> The more adult Wii fans the better!
> XD



Yup I will bring a Barney doll and a tranq, if the niceway doesn't work ( Barney) the tranq will take care of things .

But still it is gonna be hell to get one all those freakin soccer moms, I might show them a pic of some gorry game so they don't buy it and come out with some facts on how ''Gamming lowers childrens future in education''. lol


----------



## Aman (Oct 3, 2006)

HEY, that will give them less sales!


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2006)

> HEY, that will give them less sales!



Nope I will say when I walk off with my Wii ''You've been punked''. Problem solved XD.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 3, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> HEY, that will give them less sales!



Nothing will hurt Wii's sales 

Aman i will steal a wii just for you


----------



## Aman (Oct 3, 2006)

Really? 

I love you!


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 3, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Yeah, post count is inversely proportional to the amount of social life you have. >_>
> 
> I am going to get a Wii on launch day. >



That means I have no life. 


I'm still deciding if I want to camp out or not.
Its not because I'm that big on getting it the first day,
its just fun to camp out with friends. xD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 3, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> That means I have no life.
> 
> 
> I'm still deciding if I want to camp out or not.
> ...


If you don't have a life, where does that put me?


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 3, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> If you don't have a life, where does that put me?



You've been on this forums for 2 years longer then me though, and I'm already at half your post count.


----------



## Aman (Oct 3, 2006)

That's why we love you, Dawn. <3


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2006)

So? Your just have lots of free time, no problem with that


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 3, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> That's why we love you, Dawn. <3



Aw. I love you too <3




			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> So? Your just have lots of free time, no problem with that



It just reminds me that I need to get out more.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 3, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> You've been on this forums for 2 years longer then me though, and I'm already at half your post count.


I didn't post untill like end 2005 XD


----------



## Aman (Oct 3, 2006)

I wasn't posting either after like 2000. 

Which was sometime last year, can't remember.





			
				the hero complex said:
			
		

> Aw. I love you too <3


<3


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2006)

Hmm my post count is pretty high but I still get out a lot. Well not as much as I used to but more than normal. I think it built up during winter where I was ill and didn't really leave the house.

Wii why freakin December. Like you know I feel like punting those kids at some point. They want it because it is new etc. and their fucking parents will buy it for them. I don't really see my self getting one. If I could control the network I would make it ''Soap day'' keep the fat bitches at bay.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 3, 2006)

I remember this guy telling me how this father got his son to run past everybody to get a X360 and the kid was like younger then 10 XD


----------



## Aman (Oct 3, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Hmm my post count is pretty high but I still get out a lot. Well not as much as I used to but more than normal. I think it built up during winter where I was ill and didn't really leave the house.


To everyone wondering, just post when you're home, doesn't take a lot of my time. I was slowing down in the beginning of the year since NF didn't feel like what it used to be, but now it's all good again.



> Wii why freakin December. Like you know I feel like punting those kids at some point. They want it because it is new etc. and their fucking parents will buy it for them. I don't really see my self getting one. If I could control the network I would make it ''Soap day'' keep the fat bitches at bay.


Holidays, anyone?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2006)

> Holidays, anyone?



????? Don't get the question.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 3, 2006)

If this is wrong but he meant to say that its normal that they release it at christmas XD


----------



## Aman (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, I thought I was being clear.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2006)

Ohhh, I know it is normal for that lol.

I am just fustrated for me. Like personally.


----------



## Aman (Oct 3, 2006)

Then how do you think I feel? ;__;


----------



## Jack Bauer (Oct 3, 2006)

Would it really matter if the Wii sold for $200 or $250?

Just something I was thinking about.


----------



## Aman (Oct 3, 2006)

Not really, since Wii Sports is included.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah it would matter I think. The price its at I am thinking about buying it. If it came for 120 there would be no second thoughts.

Now I am going to college meeting new people going out costs money, I need to decide what I want more.


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 3, 2006)

Social life vs. Wii
...
don't know if I could make that descision
(fortunatley, I ain't got no social life)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 3, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> Would it really matter if the Wii sold for $200 or $250?
> 
> Just something I was thinking about.



Without game 200, with game 250 it does not bug me as long as i get to play the Wii and test it out right out of the box which the package the European and USA markets are getting. Unlike some other consoles 

overall i think nintendo prices there hardware at a resonable price for the consumer and also for them.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2006)

The thing is I was going to buy a game with the Wii anyway. Since the 50 bucks is going on a game shouldn't you naturally get the choice?

I would rather it cost 120 with just the system then I choose what game I will get, if I had the choice I wouldn't waste my my money on Wii sports.

I intended to get Wii+zelda cool as Ice. Now I am forced to purchase the console with Wii sports, and buy Zelda. Well I am not forced but that's the choices.

Personally I don't know why they did it that way.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 3, 2006)

They did it back in the NES days and no one complained


----------



## Aman (Oct 3, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Yeah it would matter I think. The price its at I am thinking about buying it. If it came for 120 there would be no second thoughts.
> 
> Now I am going to college meeting new people going out costs money, I need to decide what I want more.


I don't think you should see it as them forcing you to get Wii Sports, more like them including it for you, I'm actually pleased with the priced, I was fearing it to be 250 dollars without anything and hoping for it to be 200 for lower end and 250 for bundle. 

And what's too cheap will be seen as garbage among the non-gamers.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 3, 2006)

I still think Wii sports will be great, so I'm greatly excited that it will be included. It's a great way to test out alot of the Wii's features, and get to have fun with friends and family right out of the box.

The price has never been an issue with me, I would have gotten it even if it cost $300. I don't ever let price effect my decision to buy a console. Well except on the PS3, but mainly because I don't want to pay that much for it, atleast now because none of the games coming out interest me that much. I will most likely end up getting it anyway though.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 3, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> Would it really matter if the Wii sold for $200 or $250?
> 
> Just something I was thinking about.


It does to me, but I think that I've already exausted that subject , and in my personal case they problem has been resolved by brother. I am not even going to start to get into it again.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 3, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> Would it really matter if the Wii sold for $200 or $250?
> 
> Just something I was thinking about.


Not to me in one bit.  In the eternal words of Dave Chappelle...

"I'm rich, bitch" XD


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2006)

> I don't think you should see it as them forcing you to get Wii Sports, more like them including it for you, I'm actually pleased with the priced, I was fearing it to be 250 dollars without anything and hoping for it to be 200 for lower end and 250 for bundle.



No they are forcing you to get it, included would be if it had no affect on the price, but the price of the game is added to the console.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 3, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> No they are forcing you to get it, included would be if it had no affect on the price, but the price of the game is added to the console.


How do you know if it increased the price of the console? Are you from nintendo?


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 3, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Not to me in one bit.  In the eternal words of Dave Chappelle...
> 
> "I'm rich, bitch" XD




Spot me a dollar? xD


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2006)

> How do you know if it increased the price of the console? Are you from nintendo?



Isn't it cheaper in Japan than it is in the US?


----------



## Aman (Oct 3, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Isn't it cheaper in Japan than it is in the US?


Doesn't mean it would've costed less.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2006)

> Doesn't mean it would've cost less.



To a degree it does. Look at how things usually cross over. I think when you work out the diffrence between the two it is roughly the price of the game. For that I take it that they add the price of the game onto the console.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 3, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Isn't it cheaper in Japan than it is in the US?


It's cheaper, but it doesn't have Wii Sports.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2006)

> It's cheaper, but it doesn't have Wii Sports.



Yeah, you kinda proved what I have been saying. I would rather have the choice of not having Wii sports to be honest. 

Personally I think it is a sneaky way to get people to pay more for the console. If it was my choice I would by the Wii and zelda. Wii sports would remain on the shelf. Instead with the Wii I am forced to buy it.


----------



## Aman (Oct 3, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> To a degree it does. Look at how things usually cross over. I think when you work out the diffrence between the two it is roughly the price of the game. For that I take it that they add the price of the game onto the console.


The lower-end PS3 version costs less in Japan. 

The price might've had a difference, my point is that we got it for the price they wouldn't cross with a game, which is good, we can't know for sure if it would've costed less otherwise.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2006)

> The lower-end PS3 version costs less in Japan.



But they actually dropped the price, it isn't through a change in currency. 



> The price might've had a difference, my point is that we got it for the price they wouldn't cross with a game, which is good, we can't know for sure if it would've costed less otherwise.



It would have cost less as they are charging for a game. Well they would have probably charged the same giving a game to me is a way to get people to spend that much on it without getting annoyed.

You should have the choice of packages in my opinion. If I had the choice I wouldn't get Wii sports I don't really see my self playiong it all that long if at all. And wait I can't sell it on ebay can I.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 3, 2006)

Note since every american/european wii has wii sports


----------



## Aman (Oct 3, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> But they actually dropped the price, it isn't through a change in currency.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it would be odd to not include Wii Sports, since they need to reach out with it to succeed with the whole wider audience thing.

I understand that you would prefer if they would've lowered the price and not included the game, but Wii Sports shows what the Wii is about, when I think about it now I think that it definitely should be included.

I do think it's odd for them to not include it in Japan though. Oh yeah, they like the DS stuff so much that they'll probably buy Wii Sports seperately.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2006)

> Note since every american/european wii has wii sports



Which is what I have been metioning. I don't agree with having to buy Wii sports. I don't think I will like the game and I would rather buy the console and choose the game which Purchase. Rather than buy the console with a game I didn't choose.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 3, 2006)

Well in Japan it still costs the equivalent of $220, so if we go by that then you're only paying $30 for Wii sports, which is less than what it will cost in Japan, and not enough to buy Zelda or some other launch game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 3, 2006)

CRAAAAP my other friend cannot go with me now tomorrow. sheesh i really do not want to head down there by myself. but i might have to


----------



## K-deps (Oct 3, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> CRAAAAP my other friend cannot go with me now tomorrow. sheesh i really do not want to head down there by myself. but i might have to


ILL GOOO!!!!!

Ill skip school!!
Ill skip football practice!!
ILL SKIP ANYTHING TO GO WITH YOU!!!


but i doubt u live in my state 

anyhoo bout the wii sports with wii thing I was going to buy Wii Sports no matter what so i was happy about it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 3, 2006)

hehe , i live in Pennslvania  , i called up a good friend of mine in wilks berre and he is coming along with me as well  so if anyone else wants to come that is located around PA we can make an arrangement.


----------



## Ryuuken + (Oct 3, 2006)

wait isnt it coming out in november?


----------



## RockLee (Oct 3, 2006)

November 19th.

Check the front page.

Also, yes, WiiSports increases the price by 20-30$. Whatever. I needed a game to play with the folks anyways, and I get to play my Zelda, too.


----------



## Ryuuken + (Oct 3, 2006)

well if its region-free than im getting bleach wii


----------



## Corruption (Oct 3, 2006)

I wanna go too.. lol. I live in Jersey which is not to far. But, got schoold I can't miss or anything


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 3, 2006)

Espada #5 said:
			
		

> well if its region-free than im getting bleach wii



Well Bleach Wii prolly wont be out untill after launch, and possibly not till early '07, so you got a while.


----------



## Ryuuken + (Oct 3, 2006)

yeah i heard it was supposed to come out in december but they say it might get pushed back


----------



## RockLee (Oct 3, 2006)

Wii is region free only between the U.S. and Japan.

Also, even that's not confirmed.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 3, 2006)

This was from the IGN insider boards.



> Nintendo Power drops some knowledge on ya!!





> Stolen from Gamespot devil
> 
> In here are all the new news that Nintendo Power has revealed on their most recent issue:
> 
> ...




DS fans will LOVE update number 9


----------



## RockLee (Oct 3, 2006)

Mmmmm, delicious.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2006)

RPG maker on DS? Not a bad idea!


----------



## slimscane (Oct 4, 2006)

I wonder if it really is a full fledged RPG maker, and if so, can you share with people over wifi?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2006)

^That be awsome. Like in mageman POwerup you can make a stage and give a code so people could play on it. That be awsome if you can do the same!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 4, 2006)

> GameStop alone to have demo kiosks for Nintendo's Wii?





> Only one video game retailer will have demonstration kiosks for Nintendo's new game console, the Wii, when it comes out on Nov. 19, according to the retailer's CEO.
> 
> GameStop, the largest video-game retailer, claims to be the only approved outlet for Nintendo's demo kiosks featuring the new Wii. GameStop CEO Steve Morgan made the claim during the annual sales conference held in Dallas, Texas last weekend.
> 
> ...



Objection!


ok now im done updating the threads for the day


----------



## Rin. (Oct 4, 2006)

omg an rpg maker game, thats gonna kickass


----------



## RockLee (Oct 4, 2006)

Nintendo needs to get as many people playing as possible. Limiting themselves to a gaming store would be stupid, since that's not part of the Blue Ocean strategy.

Apparantly, from most people that have played with the Wii, playing is indeed believing.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 4, 2006)

They're only limiting the kiosks, which is understandable, all the kiosks I've seen not in gamestops/eb games get destroyed by stupid kids and teenage dumbasses.


----------



## Aman (Oct 4, 2006)

Over here, they get destroyed in EB Games too.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 4, 2006)

Here the workers watch over everyone in the store pretty closely, expecially the people at the kiosks, so I guess thats why it never happens here.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 4, 2006)

Be sure to post a link to the thread/s here Ss3


----------



## Aman (Oct 4, 2006)

Bye, we hate you.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 4, 2006)

lol gl




.


----------



## Kayo (Oct 4, 2006)

Bye and good luck


----------



## MS81 (Oct 4, 2006)

did they cancel the region free for U.S.?


----------



## Aman (Oct 4, 2006)

It seems like it will be regionfree in the US and Japan.


----------



## Kimimaro (Oct 4, 2006)

Why not for Europe? Wtf?


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 4, 2006)

Because europe gave us david hasselhoff


----------



## MS81 (Oct 4, 2006)

good then count me in on getting a wii soon then. I can't wait for GNT 5.

I wonder if it's going to be more of a 4player game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 4, 2006)

Well all i will be leaving in 15 mins or so !  i should be back no later than 3 am tomorrow. A thread will be made and of course compleate detail of all the games i played and pictures and hopefully videos!

well wish me luck i have over 300 miles to drive today  ( first time to philly as well, well driving bymyself that is )


----------



## Kimimaro (Oct 4, 2006)

Hmm, I've read that first-party games (is Twilight Princess a first-party game?)will be region-free.  If not, is there a site to check the languages for TP in Europe? Because I really, _really_ don't want to play TP in French.


----------



## Aman (Oct 4, 2006)

Bye, lucky bastard. 

How many hours from now is 3 am in your timezone?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 4, 2006)

15 hours aman from now. Hopefully it will not take me that long to get back but just incase.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 4, 2006)

lonewalker84 said:
			
		

> Hmm, I've read that first-party games (is Twilight Princess a first-party game?)will be region-free.  If not, is there a site to check the languages for TP in Europe? Because I really, _really_ don't want to play TP in French.



It doesn't matter, they will be reigon free, but they won't work on a Euro Wii, because it will be reigon locked. You can thank Nintendo of Europe for that.


----------



## Aman (Oct 4, 2006)

Okay.

Youtube videos that'll make you want to get a Wii. 

What Reggie said about the Wii being 50 dollars more than expected.



> Well, there are certainly reasons for it. It's easy to shrug off Wii as the least powerful of the three consoles, but consider what Nintendo has done. Wii is roughly half the size of GameCube and it still packs twice the power. It has roughly double the processing prowess, approximately double the RAM, an additional 512MBs of useable flash memory, built in 802.11b/g wireless capabilities and a full docking station for GameCube controllers. The console is backward compatible, in fact, with every GCN title ever made. And I haven't even mentioned its Wii Channels system or, most importantly, the Wii controller, which could represent one of the biggest hardware innovations the industry has seen in years.


----------



## Aman (Oct 4, 2006)

Interview with Miyamato.

Miyamato mentions somethinh about some title being released a year from now that will appeal to the same people that bought Brain Training.


----------



## Kimimaro (Oct 4, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter, they will be reigon free, but they won't work on a Euro Wii, because it will be reigon locked. You can thank Nintendo of Europe for that.


But will Euro games work on a US Wii?


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 4, 2006)

lonewalker84 said:
			
		

> But will Euro games work on a US Wii?



Possbily but I dunno. I doub't anyone w/ a US Wii would be buying Euro games anyway, since they take quite a bit longer to come out there lol.

And if you're thinking about that for importing a US Wii, then I dunno. You would prolly have to wait till release to find that out.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 4, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter, they will be reigon free, but they won't work on a Euro Wii, because it will be reigon locked. You can thank Nintendo of Europe for that.


It hasn't been confirmed >_>; how many times do I have to repeat, all that happened was ONE manager saying that it wont be region free, I mean if it was true the president of europe would of said something by now no? and the guy also once said that there wouldn't be a DS redesign a WEEK before the DS lite was announced


----------



## Aman (Oct 4, 2006)

But Virtual Console has been confirmed to be region-locked.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 4, 2006)

Actually I'm pretty sure it's confirmed, since afterall nobody has came out and proved it untrue. And that's something pretty big, so you'd think they would.

I just say it's true untill proven otherwise.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 4, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Actually I'm pretty sure it's confirmed, since afterall nobody has came out and proved it untrue. And that's something pretty big, so you'd think they would.
> 
> I just say it's true untill proven otherwise.


The same with the DS lite, nobody came to say that the guy was wrong


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Okay.
> 
> Youtube videos that'll make you want to get a Wii.
> 
> What Reggie said about the Wii being 50 dollars more than expected.


Not wishing for it or saying it'll happen but imagine the Wii has more overrheating problems then 360 or somthing? Just would be funny


----------



## Aman (Oct 4, 2006)

Umm, haha.


----------



## Thepimpinest (Oct 4, 2006)

Can't wait to get a Wii


----------



## Aman (Oct 4, 2006)

Me neither!


----------



## RockLee (Oct 4, 2006)

Who can?

Exceed the limit!


----------



## Aman (Oct 4, 2006)

And right now, Goku is...


----------



## RockLee (Oct 4, 2006)

Playing with Nintendo's Wii. :<

He better get pics made of awesome and win.


----------



## Aman (Oct 4, 2006)

I hope they're all broken.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 4, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> The same with the DS lite, nobody came to say that the guy was wrong



Yeah but a WEEK later he was proven wrong. Nobody has said otherwise yet, so like I said, true untill proven otherwise.
-----

Also, I doubt the'll let goku get any pics or vids, it said they wouldnt be allowing cameras. And nowdays they know most phones have cameras, so they'll prolly won't allow him to have it or use it in the area that the Wiis are in.

But, hopefully they will, I'd love to see some new stuff.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 4, 2006)

come on guys XD.  you'll be able to play soon enough.  it's not like he's getting one for free as well as a free launch library/accessories 

it that was the case, then i would send biological weapons to his door. 

oh crap...i bet homeland security is watching ;_;


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 4, 2006)

i'm going to play the Wii on the Electronic Game Show Mexico 2006 =D...

just wait until the end of the month ...

btw the price here is around $450 us dollars in presale... or however you call it... 

damn bastards!... ...


----------



## Aman (Oct 4, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> come on guys XD.  you'll be able to play soon enough.  it's not like he's getting one for free as well as a free launch library/accessories
> 
> it that was the case, then i would send biological weapons to his door.
> 
> oh crap...i bet homeland security is watching ;_;


2 MONTHS! He gets to play it TWO FREAKING MONTHS before me!


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 4, 2006)

Only one month for me xDD


----------



## RockLee (Oct 4, 2006)

?? Why one month for you, freak?


----------



## Shiron (Oct 4, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> ?? Why one month for you, freak?


 Because the Wii comes out in the US in November, which is next month.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 4, 2006)

Shiron said:
			
		

> Because the Wii comes out in the US in November, which is next month.



Indeed lol.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 4, 2006)

Holy shit it's already almost a month away from launch...


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 4, 2006)

wtf...450 in mexico?  that's insane.  what's the price of a 360? O.o


----------



## slimscane (Oct 4, 2006)

That is something we already know, but it also talks a little bit more about "wii-makes" of GC games, appearantly they would be cheaper than regular games, I figure they would have to be.

Seriously, where is Ssj3 with all of his pictures of him having lots of fun?


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 4, 2006)

guess he couldnt' get wifi


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 4, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> wtf...450 in mexico?  that's insane.  what's the price of a 360? O.o



yup...

but did you know that the PS2 was at almost $2000 (yes... two thousand) dollars in some stores when it first came?... THAT was insane...

i guess nobody bought any of those overpriced ones... but who knows... *shrugs*


----------



## Jack Bauer (Oct 4, 2006)

It's funny I saved up exactly $250. Now all I need is monies for controllers and games.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 4, 2006)

I have enough money to buy and system I want and any/all of their launch titles at the moment, but even with money not being a problem i don't want a PS3 .    I wanna pre-order my Wii already!!


----------



## Aman (Oct 5, 2006)

^Good boy.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 5, 2006)

Jerk.

Send me a copy of Trauma Center: Second Opinion.


----------



## Aman (Oct 5, 2006)

Don't do it, Stumpy.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> That is something we already know, but it also talks a little bit more about "wii-makes" of GC games, appearantly they would be cheaper than regular games, I figure they would have to be.
> 
> Seriously, where is Ssj3 with all of his pictures of him having lots of fun?


Say's it's just a gamecube but better, what's wrong with that? Well for one the gamecube sucked :amazed


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 5, 2006)

Gamecube never sucked power wise o.O


----------



## Kayo (Oct 5, 2006)

^ True, it didnt have enough 3rd party support, well so what? Wii has that now and I don't care about the power that much because that's what my PC is good for. I don't wan't another graphic looking good console with average fun level games. I wan't something like Wii that is different and new.


----------



## Aman (Oct 5, 2006)

SS3 isn't back yet, I wonder what happened.

I hope he's dead.


----------



## Aman (Oct 5, 2006)

Madden 07 boxart.



And here are some new screenies of Tenkaichi 2.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 5, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> SS3 isn't back yet, I wonder what happened.
> 
> I hope he's dead.



  


oo the road trip was great but on the way back we took a wrong exit and went 76 miles out of our way and i had head a differant rounte to getb ack home  i got back at 5:48 am! i jsut woke up right now.


I will be making a thread / post or whatever when  iget out of the shower or something.

FYI they did not have the latest build of metriod there the onyl had the one from E3 so meaning no expert sensitivty mode


----------



## RockLee (Oct 5, 2006)

Hopefully SSJ3 got hit by a bus, but only his hands. That'd be ironic.

NO IM KIDDING SEND ME INFO

Edit:

OMG HE LLLLLIIIIIVVVESSS

Post here, and I'll link it on the first post.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 5, 2006)

k i will, but danm the bums in philly wanted money off me bad for a beer  that and on top of it i did not take a ticket to from the turnpike thing when we went back and when i went to get off the turnpike the guy said i owned 12.50 and i only had 8 bucks  

so i went to cars behind me asking for money and the 2nd car back helped me out. The guy at the poll though wanted my drivers lisence so he can give me a 75 dollar sanitation or whatever. I was pissed , thank god i got the full 12.50. 

but whats an adeventure is not compleate unless something goes wrong 

o pictures where REALLY hard to take seriously the place was super dark and i only had my camera phone  i took some and some videos but not sure how good they are.


----------



## Aman (Oct 5, 2006)

Damn, he's alive. 

Post the damn thread already.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 5, 2006)

i cannot post a thread rock wants it in this thread i guess. So i will do so after class. because this is going to be one long post i basically have to talk about 5 differant games and the Remote 

so i will do that a little later.


though before i go to class i will say this. When they say it is confortable for anyone ( the remote) they are not kidding. That thing i thought it would be to small for my hands but it was perfect and felt really comfortable and really light.


----------



## Aman (Oct 5, 2006)

You lucky bastard.

And damn you, Rock!


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 5, 2006)

the Wiimote isn't for everyone
...
Poor poor Parkinson's patients.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2006)

Friend still not online yet, he also went, i'll tell you what he thought. He likes all the companies so he isn't a fanboy or nothing.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks so much, Goku. I'll make a link at the top of the first post, and I'll make it huge, and I'll link it in my sig, to boot.


----------



## Aman (Oct 5, 2006)

Wii Production ahead of schedule.

Nintendo has reportedly already manufactured 2 million Wii consoles as of the end of the third quarter 2006, and is planning on having 7 million (potentially 9 million) more by the end of the fourth quarter of 2006.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2006)

Well atleast everyone who wants one can get one


----------



## K-deps (Oct 5, 2006)

where is goku with that wii info
ive been waiting all day!!!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 5, 2006)

^ that girl in the picture was flirting with me which scared me because she looked like she was 14 i was going to card her 

Well before i start this long post i wanted to let you all know that the Kiosks that where setup at the Nintendo Fusion tour where not Final Hardware a nintendo rep told me that they are using ones from E3/leipeseig. so with that said onto the goods 


The list of games that where playable where as follows

Metriod Prime 3 Corruption ( the Expert Mode was not in this one demo )
The whole Wii Sports Package ( Bowling, Tennis, Duckhunt/shooting, Baseball)
Wario Ware Smooth Moves
Excite Truck.

for Ds there was Starfox Command, Mario, Eleit beats and i forget the last one.



I played all the Wii games except for WarioWare, I would have played warioware but when i wanted to play it the lines where to long for it so i went to another game.

So first lets talk about the controller.

The controller when i seen people play it i was thinking " wow thats smaller than i thought it would be" and was skeptical . But when i played my first game ( Wii Tennis) i quickly changed my mind. The controller is  about less than 1 inch thick  and roughly around 1 inch wide.

It is really light i would have to say  a tad heavier than a GBA Micro and really is  pretty comfortable to hold, which made me happy.

I cannot tell ya anything about the console it self like weight and what not because it was behind glass  here is a picture. I tried getting a picture from the back of the TV's and closer to the console and what not but a nintendo chick yelled at me . 



All the wiis ( roughly 9 of them) where displayed by using Flat Screen TV's Running 480p. But enough about that lets get talking about the games.


*First up Wii Tennis.*

Basically my thoughts on this game was just a pick up and play title. With the type of control with the Wii mote the game is actually alot of fun.  I was playing against some kid a few times and was testing many things out. Like  what direction i move my controller and where the ball goes. Twisting the controller to do top spins ( which is really fun btw) and also testing it with my left hand as well. 

basically the moves are like this  if i swing the remote  forward  the ball goes forward , if i swing it in the right corner the ball goes there if i swing it going lleft it goes left. so basically what ever direction you are swinging the remote the Wii remote will pick up your 3d space movements and mimic them. 

over all i thought the game was Simple and fun and is easy to pick up and play. sadly i could not create a mii and put him in the game.

*
Wii Shooting game ( ducks, cans, targets, etc)*

This game does not really need a big explination but basically all you do is move cursor on the screen with the remote like a mouse pointer and shoot the targets, you could use A or the B trigger button to shoot.

i took notice that there a slight delay in some times when i moved the remote extreamly fast and shooting i still missed. Not sure if this was just becuse of my skill since it was my first time playing it or  it was the controller. Though since these where not final product i took that into account.


*
Wii Bowling*

Again a simple Wii sports title. All you do is basically hold the A button down and swing the remote like you do with a bowling ball then release A and it goes down.

You can add spin by basically twisintg the remote before you release the A button. almost like how you do it in real life.



*Excite Truck*

I have to say that this game was alot of fun to play. Basically all you do is hold the controller like a steering wheel use the 1 and 2 buttons for gas and brake and you use the D pad to use your boosts and what not.

you either tilt the controller left to move left or right to move right. If you tilt the controller up while going up a while it makes your car go up slightly and basically tilt it down to move your truck forward to make a perfect landing and get alot of points.

the jumps in this game are CRAZY i was basically moving my controller like i do while driving and going over these massive jumps while going over 140 mph , with the inclusion of rumble and how you controller the car it really added the susspense to the game and excitement.

I have to say this was the most fun racer i played in a long time and i will surely pick it up. 

as for graphics i was pretty impressed by the eye candy they displayed nothing super but it did not displease me either.  The controller responded pretty well to my movements and i did not notice any type of lag either so thats a good thing.

*
Metriod Prime 3 Corruption *

this game took me about 1 to 2 mines to get used to the controls. Like the numchuck thing and making sure i know my keys although i guess it would have helped if i read the plasitc they had before the line of the game  had all the controlls on it.

Basically this build did not have Expert mode for sensitivity well from what i seen but it did have the new lvl which was really odd to me. So i basically played it on the settings that where allready on it.

the lvl i picked was the ship one, overall the graphics where pretty good i place them above Metriod PRime 2 echo's there was nice bloom effects and blur effects, although explosions could be worked on a little .

But how to control the game well here is the list.

A Button - lets you shoot your beam shot and if you hold it down you can charge it up and you release the button to fire.

The bottom D pad - was how you shoot missles and i have to say your tip of your thumb ( well mine was ) hitting that bottom d bad if i wanted it to so that was good so the A button and D pad are not to far away from each other where you have to slide your hand up to hit the D pad.

The left D pad and up and right are your scanning buttons. 

The plus key brings up your map and the Minus key i think brings up your menu i kidna forget. The home key did nothing. 

the B trigger was the jumping button which i found very convient for First person shooters and First Person Adventures .

The C button ( the top little button on the numchuck) is the button to morph into your morphball and the Z button underneath it is your lock on system. To use the Grippling hook you would target your enemy tilt or move your arm forward to cast it and then pull it back to rip off shilds, and other debrey.

the best time i had in this game was when i got to the part i was on some elevated place outside and fighting all the enemies on the ground and Air. Why? well i was using the B button to jump while aiming and shooting and using the lock on system at the same time ( although  Expert mode would had been better the camera was giving me trouble in the default settings) 

when i was in this place a shield guy came up to me while i was locked onto someone else so i fired a missle at that guy and quickly targeted the other guy ( took me less than  a second, basically mouse speed) extended my arm forward to cast the grippleing hook and pulled back to get it off him ( i was in mid air when i did this ) and then killed him with a missle.  I have to say during that burst of action it felt really good and innovative .


But with all the good there was bad. Like i said before the camera was giving me issues , hence Retro fixed this with a new mode but in the default mode whenever i move off to the screen my camera moves basically like analog speed but when im in shooting i can move really fast. took me a few mins to get used to that but i did and it was ok, but i wished for expert mode.

At one point i was not moving my character at all and i kept moving back. I talked to the nintendo rep and he told me that the kiosk i was on was giving them trouble all day and they had to reboot the system like 3times. So i am assumg i had a bad kiosk Setup.

Overall though Metriod felt really good, i mean just using the Remote to open up a door nob feels really cool. Just like in real life and i liked that alot.

The rumble in the game was pretty good not as good as an Xbox360 controllers rumble but it was good enough that you get that nice vibration effect. 

*Overall*


Overall i was pleaseed with metriod prime 3 but i wished to play it on expert mode which is said to be the best control setup for Wii so far for FPS and FPA's ( aka metriod)



My friend who was with me  was really happy and i watched him play the games he was enjoying moving his arms or doing wrist flicks and see that displayed on the screen he enjoyed himself alot.


I will answer any questions if you guys have, and honestly i have more to write but i think i am reaching the max for this post hehe. Overall The system felt good and the controller works, i feel that i will have alot of fun with the controller but there was just a few nagging things that had me ask the nintendo reps a few questions. 

Other than that i am glad that wii sports is in the Package because those games where hella fun.


also sorry for the spelling mistakes i will go back and fix the stuff. also i did not have a digital camera just my phone  i have some videos though there a tad crappy i have to get them off my phone and see what i can do with them.


o ya the metriod line was 3 hours long. my friend and i kept going to other games and switching places so we did not lose our spots. i had a great time , but the bands sucked except for the last mosh pit one they where "ok".


----------



## Naruto-USA (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info and hands on impressions. Your pic of the underage girl isn't showing; I was sorta hoping to get a giggle out of it.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 5, 2006)

1) I, along with 75+% of Americans, don't have an HDTV, and because on an SDTV the Wii, PS3, and 360 look about the same, the graphics are completely irrelevent to me. The Wii can do better than RE4. That's more than enough for me, RE4 was fucking beautiful.

2) Personally, I don't care what you think about the controllers. I love the 360 controller, and hate the PS3 controller (I consider the dualshock design very uncomfortable, and am annoyed at Nintendo for mimicking it with their retro controller.), but I think the Wiimote will be superior to both, because I really like the way it's designed. Fewer buttons = good. That's what I believe. Believe whatever you want, but don't bash the Wii just because your opinion is different than someone else's.

I loved Nintendo during the Gamecube era, and I'm not the only one.

Please stop coming in here just to bash Nintendo.

And SSJ3: YOU ARE SO FUCKING LUCKY!!!!!!!!!! T-T


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 5, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Jerk.
> 
> Send me a copy of Trauma Center: Second Opinion.


*late response* no u

Congratz Goku!  Now just about everyone here wants to kill you.


----------



## Cipher (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you SSJ, you just made my day!


----------



## RockLee (Oct 5, 2006)

Excellent. Most excellent. So, in essance, no complaints, because they used an old build of Prime and even that rocked hard, and the issues you talked about have already been addressed. Swe~~et.

I was wondering about the D-Pad and the grappling hook, and you've answered that for me; no problems and intuitive.

Although, just how comfortable is it to access the D-Pad? That's my only worry about the controller.

I will link and update.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 5, 2006)

its allright to acess the D pad in Metriod when i was playing and doing all those moves i did not find it in a bad spot where i had to look at the controller and move my whole hand up.

 if i straighted out my thumb i can easily hit the D pad . on a comfort scale i did not mind it , was not a burden so i will say its pretty good.

I might go to pittsburg this sat to go there. its free to enter but im not sure if i want to go drive that far again  then again i might  


i also hop that helped you all on some questions and your welcome all.


thx for linking the post and all


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2006)

I hear that excited truck was pretty good. My friend has told me the truck game was easy and fun to play. He didn't care much for the sport one and didn't get a chance to play metriod but he enjoyed excited truck. Is it true the jumps are crazy? He said it's like a acared looking jump. I haven't seen any video's on this game so i'm clueless to what he's talking about.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 5, 2006)

The jumps in Excite truck are EXTREAMLY huge. i will upload the IGN insider video of the latest to see what jumps him and i are talking about.

TheMerryMurderess

THe Metriod line i basically got in line 20 mins when i got to the concert  and was the last person to play it  ( when the placed closed ) took that long. during that time my friend and i kept switching so one of us would hold our spot in line while one trys out other games.

The metriod demo could last as long as 10 mins unless if you picked the boss battle which is the shortest one.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 5, 2006)

First post being continously updated, and check my sig and click on Sol. 

Also, thanks Goku. I was worried, but now it seems there was no need.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 5, 2006)

ah ioc ic. though when i click your sig link it does not take me to the thread .


and ya i was also worried about the D pad issue and how long the controller is etc.

and  at the comment with the friend playing my Wii


----------



## RockLee (Oct 5, 2006)

D: Damn it!

Also, updated the first post with VC prices, launch titles by region, and Wii Channels.

Will fix my sig. >_>

Edit: Sig link fixed.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 6, 2006)

Sounds like it was fun goku, I only wish they would have had the final hardware and software. Oh well, atleast you got to play


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 6, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> hehe well up at nintendo world they have them up and ready to plaY! so if your in new york you better go play. here is a public veiw and other peoples opions of the Wii, you will see that what i said is basically almost what they said to some extent.  ( though they have the good metriod  )
> 
> this
> 
> ...




O WATCH THAT VIDEO! SHE SAYS ITS REGION FREE! and she was confident to. intresting.


----------



## Aman (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks SS3, (although I still hate you) I would like to ask what your arms/shoulders felt like after you were finished. 

REGIONFREE? 

EDIT: Yeah, that was the chick that said it would be regionfree from the start.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 6, 2006)

my arms / shoulders? i really did not go all nuts on the Wii, i mean i did fully extend my left arm for the grappling beam and i felt fine after 10 mins of play. basically all the Wii sports titles i did motions as well but then i did wrist flicks . 

all and all you will not get tired from the Wii mote . Wario ware even they make you use the controller quite a bit in differant ways but its not to the point where your limbs are going to be tired.


Metriod using the Remote all the time as well like a mouse was all wrist movement and even opening the door. although i did full motion with that because i thought it was cool. 

Overall the games that i played will not tire you out , even if you play them 10 hours straight.


----------



## Aman (Oct 6, 2006)

Okay, thanks. 

I still hate you.

Three new boxarts.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 6, 2006)

Region free!? even in europe!?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 6, 2006)

Damn Tony Hawk looks fugly. XD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

lol @ tony hawk's KHAAAAN face.


----------



## Aman (Oct 6, 2006)

centuryslayer said:
			
		

> Region free!? even in europe!?


Here's hoping.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 6, 2006)

Region free not confirmed. Kaplan said it was, then NOE said it wasn't.

Gentlemen, start your prayers. Also, this thread is going to die soon.

The end, it cometh.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 6, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Region free not confirmed. Kaplan said it was, then NOE said it wasn't.
> 
> Gentlemen, start your prayers. Also, this thread is going to die soon.
> 
> The end, it cometh.


You fail! D=

The 360 hasn't died, and the 360's a year old. STOP BASHING NINTENDO! =P

But yeah, it's not going to die on release day, or anytime after either.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

It won't die cause new shit will be gossip'd.

Your death shall arrive first though OOO 

By the power of a train smashing through your house, with Adolf Hitler on said train.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh lawd. D:

Keep it on topic, or they'll pull the plug on this ancient beast.

That said, let's get it to 3,000 before day's end.

No spamming, though.

That being said, some more info.

Apparantly, for optimal results you should be 4 feet or more away, up to a distance of 9 feet for optimal play.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

Pull a plug on this beast would mean its excrements would ooze out and have mini mass topics of Wii stuff on the forums. Noone wants that to occur D:

Even when I'm on the PC I am not 4 feet away from my TV D:

This isn't gonna work well for me...thats for sure ;-;


----------



## pajamas (Oct 6, 2006)

IGN said that when they were tethered about 6 feet away it was a bit too close, and thus somewhat difficult, so I'd say maybe 9 is the optimal point!


----------



## RockLee (Oct 6, 2006)

I'd disagree. I mean, 9 feet is a bit far.

I think.

I dunno, but playing on the Wii is actually looking to be a problem. I'm going to have to see how much space I have. I have a goodly amount of space to play in, but I got an SDTV, I dunno how it'll play at greater distances. :s


----------



## pajamas (Oct 6, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> I'd disagree. I mean, 9 feet is a bit far.
> 
> I think.
> 
> I dunno, but playing on the Wii is actually looking to be a problem. I'm going to have to see how much space I have. I have a goodly amount of space to play in, but I got an SDTV, I dunno how it'll play at greater distances. :s


The SDTV bit is irrelevent, I'm about 7 or 8 feet back when playing the gamecube, because that's where my futon is. So I will be quite fine. I have two SDTVs, and won't be upgrading, and the Gamecube is fine from that far away, I'm sure the Wii will be as well.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 6, 2006)

Hopefully. I need to measure the distance. It'd suck to have playing issues.

Also, it seems that Nintendo is capable of 11 million units by the end of the calendar year.

I doubt it. Shipping that much boggles the mind, let alone selling. That's close to 4 million a territory, and around 133,000 a _day_. That means selling as many Wii's a day as DS Lites in a week in Japan _per territory_.

Madness, if this is true.


----------



## Aman (Oct 6, 2006)

I believe I heard somewhere that it will work up to like 15 feet or more.


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 6, 2006)

OMG!
4feet? You mean I can't put my controller right up to the screen? (ala old school DuckHuntCheater style)
j/k


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 6, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Region free not confirmed. Kaplan said it was, then NOE said it wasn't.
> 
> Gentlemen, start your prayers. Also, this thread is going to die soon.
> 
> The end, it cometh.


Correction, it wasn't NOE it was a manager from NOE, who also once said that there wouldn't be a ds redesign a week before the lite was announced so yeah, he isn't very reliable

wouldn't you expect the PRESIDENT of NOE to announce stuff liek this?


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 6, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> wouldn't you expect the PRESIDENT of NOE to announce stuff liek this?



It wasn't NOA's president who announced it WOULD be Reigon Free either.


----------



## Aman (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, at least it was the VP of Marketing and Corporate Affairs.

Don't take the new hope away from us! ;__;


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 6, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> It wasn't NOA's president who announced it WOULD be Reigon Free either.


still this guy said one thing before


"there will no be a DS redesign" a week later " we present the DS lite =D"


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

WTF @ Afrika getting more votes than DMC4 and those title, let alone it GETTING A SINGLE DAMNED VOTE.

I call the article a house of lies.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2006)

Maybe people like the game?


----------



## Aman (Oct 6, 2006)

The japanese people are different from us.


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 6, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> I have seen nothing appealing.



You must be blind.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 6, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> I have seen nothing appealing.
> 
> Then again, Japan finds Bob Sapp to be godly.



That's because Bob Sapp is a god.  I hope I meet him when I go to Japan this December (him and HG at the same time) XD.

And boo at the 4 feet thing. It would have been fun to relive the old zapper days.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 6, 2006)

I suggest all US residents who wish to preorder the WII check the official wii/ps3 preorder thread now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

DeepThought said:
			
		

> You must be blind.




About Afrika. What, seeing Rhino's is supposed to be OMG AMAZINGS?

Bob Sapp is just a big black guy who is famous for just blowing the colons of people outside their anal cavity in PRIDE/K1. Hell, he doesn't even have strategy, just clobber and win.

HG is now married, so is WOOOO ness is down a few pegs D:

Hes not hard GAY anymore ;-;


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 6, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Okay, thanks.
> 
> I still hate you.
> 
> ...



Wow, nice find, Aman 

I can't wait to get Metal Slug! I'm a big fan of the game!


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 6, 2006)

My bad... I thought were were talking about all the releases.


----------



## Aman (Oct 6, 2006)

*Sakurai on Super Smash Bros. Brawl*



> Super Smash Bros. Brawl director Masahiro Sakurai made an appearance at last week's Tokyo Game Show as part of a talk event hosted by Metal Gear Solid producer Hideo Kojima. The topic of Smash Bros. Brawl came up only once, with Sakurai assuring that development is proceeding smoothly with the game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Playing Marvel: Ultimate Alliance*



> October 6, 2006 - Can a hack-and-slash action game work with the Wii controller? After playing Marvel: Ultimate Alliance for Nintendo's new console, the answer is yes. Superhero maneuvers once assigned to buttons can be executed freely with the Big N's little white remote -- gesturing here and there, shaking to and from -- and everything seems to function pretty well, for the most part. But does the Wii-mote actually improve the experience or merely provide a different way to play? To be perfectly honest, the verdict is still out.



More can be found . 


IGN also posted those japanese dev. numbers .

.

.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2006)

Sorry Hawk looks like a dick in that shot.


----------



## Aman (Oct 6, 2006)

No need to apologize.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 7, 2006)

Smash Bros. 2007 Christmas.

Believe.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 7, 2006)

Well, has there been any progress on Sonic being included.

Shiggy and Sakurai both said Sonic got the highest votes on the polls, to the point combining the second and third votes didn't surpass it.


----------



## Aman (Oct 7, 2006)

^Where'd you get that from? The guy hasn't updated his site since what, July? And he said that he'll update it with more characters and stuff but that he needs to focus on the game right now.





			
				RockLee said:
			
		

> Smash Bros. 2007 Christmas.
> 
> Believe.


Shut up!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 7, 2006)

It was commented in a mag in August of Japan that Miyamoto and Sakurai basicly claimed what got the highest votes, and that was the inclusion of Sonic.


----------



## Aman (Oct 7, 2006)

Then I don't get why you guys are doubting that he'll be included. Or did I misunderstand this? XD


----------



## Aman (Oct 7, 2006)

New Wii box arts.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hylian (Oct 7, 2006)

hhey wouldn't it be awesome if smashbros brawl had a create a character
mode and u could use your miis??


----------



## Aman (Oct 7, 2006)

I doubt that would be any fun.


----------



## Volken (Oct 7, 2006)

I don't think I would want Nintendo to concentrate on something as complicated as a create-your-own-character mode in SSBB with the time they have until release, but if they would do it right, it'd be really cool.

The boxarts look great! I like DBZ the most


----------



## RockLee (Oct 7, 2006)

I can forsee the wireframes being replaced by Miis.

Beating the crap out of your friends. >D


----------



## Aman (Oct 7, 2006)

^That was a good idea.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 7, 2006)

I really don't know if these have been posted yet, I am really sorry if they have :


Virtual Console games region locked


----------



## Aman (Oct 7, 2006)

I haven't posted about the third partist controller, but I posted about VC being region locked. 

And don't worry about reposting.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 8, 2006)

Nah, it's cool. Actually, I should have that up on the front page. 

Sorry 'bout bein' an ass with this thread.

Also, a Nerf-mote? Weird. I can't imagine it. :s


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 8, 2006)

Here we go... w/ controller skins and Wii dog tags? XD


----------



## Aman (Oct 8, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Here we go... w/ controller skins and Wii dog tags? XD


 **


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 8, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I really don't know if these have been posted yet, I am really sorry if they have :
> 
> 
> Virtual Console games region locked


I just lost another reason to buy the wii =/


----------



## Hylian (Oct 8, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I just lost another reason to buy the wii =/



why? u wanted to get japanese NES games?


----------



## slimscane (Oct 8, 2006)

No, he just hates Nerf. 

I think I will just stick with the regular controller and not buy a little plastic thing to go over it.  But this really shows how close it is getting to launch!


----------



## Volken (Oct 8, 2006)

For me it seems like a month until launch is an eternity to wait.  Every day I don't have a Wii is torture.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 8, 2006)

2 months for me. I'm not allowed to open it till Christmas. 

Hmmm... instead of dog tags, crosses that look like the D-Pad.


----------



## Aman (Oct 8, 2006)

And I think what V-kun means is games like Chrono Trigger. ;__;





			
				RockLee said:
			
		

> 2 months for me. I'm not allowed to open it till Christmas.


Why?


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 8, 2006)

Chrono Trigger was released in the US wasn't it? It was just very very hard to find or something?
Heck I dunno I don't keep up with that kind of stuff lol.

Anyway, pff I could give a rat's ass if the Virtual Console is reigon locked, that doesn't bother me one bit.

Also, I'm gonna have to buy all those accessories xDDD Well, not all, but alot of them haha. I can't wait!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 8, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> No, he just hates Nerf.
> 
> I think I will just stick with the regular controller and not buy a little plastic thing to go over it.  But this really shows how close it is getting to launch!


I don't even know what nerf is

im pissed because of the region locked VC

I mean barely any of the good games came to europe =/ I mean wtf nintendo these are 10 year old games why the fuck do they need to be region locked you idiots

if now the wii games are region locked too then I wont buy a wii simple as that


----------



## Aman (Oct 8, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Chrono Trigger was released in the US wasn't it? It was just very very hard to find or something?
> Heck I dunno I don't keep up with that kind of stuff lol.


We live in Europe.





			
				Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I don't even know what nerf is
> 
> im pissed because of the region locked VC
> 
> ...


Nerf is one of them crappy third partist controllers. 

I'm guessing it's because of licenses and stuff. >_>

But man, you got some mood swings. 

*Square-Enix will definately support the Wii Virtual Console*



> In a recent interview, Koichi Ishii, executive producer of the Mana series and vice president of Square-Enix, reccently stated that Square-Enix will definately support the Wii Virtual Console, but have not yet decided which games will appear.
> 
> He also went on to add that a Mana game will be made for the Wii, making it clear that he also believes that the console has tremedous potential.
> 
> ...



Here's what a guy thinks is the top five Wii launch games to get.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 8, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I mean barely any of the good games came to europe =/ I mean wtf nintendo these are 10 year old games why the fuck do they need to be region locked you idiots
> 
> if now the wii games are region locked too then I wont buy a wii simple as that



then maybe u shouldnt get a european wii..



			
				Aman said:
			
		

> *Square-Enix will definately support the Wii Virtual Console*



AWESOME  

chrono trigger ftw


----------



## RockLee (Oct 8, 2006)

New photos of the Wii.

Also, I guess Vegitto won't be getting a Wii.

I can't open the Wii until Christmas because it's a Christmas gift. I can get it on launch day just because, but I won't be able to open it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 8, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:
			
		

> then maybe u shouldnt get a european wii..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


problem with getting a american or japanese wii is IF (which I doubt) there is no region free i will have to import every games =/


----------



## Aman (Oct 8, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> I can't open the Wii until Christmas because it's a Christmas gift. I can get it on launch day just because, but I won't be able to open it.


Oh. I'm planning on asking if my parents want to get me a Wii for christmas, but if I do it I'll tell them it's an early gift. 


			
				Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> problem with getting a american or japanese wii is IF (which I doubt) there is no region free i will have to import every games =/


I'm starting to seriously doubt that what that guy from NOE said is true, Perrain Kaplan seemed pretty damn sure about it being region free in that interview.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 8, 2006)

VC games being region-locked I can understand. It is absolutly dumb to allow pure moonspeak games availible to a market that can't understand them, like the JP-Only Fire Emblems. Them locking out basic games of it too seems silly, as the Datel are just WAITING to make more money off of import software and cheat devices.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 8, 2006)

How is it stupid? you know very well how many people like to import games, fucking hell i would love to import LOADS of rpg's that never came to europe nintendo has made a stupid mistake one again


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 8, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Oh. I'm planning on asking if my parents want to get me a Wii for christmas, but if I do it I'll tell them it's an early gift.
> I'm starting to seriously doubt that what that guy from NOE said is true, Perrain Kaplan seemed pretty damn sure about it being region free in that interview.


She is from NOA no? the guy from NOE said that only the europe version would be region locked


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 8, 2006)

Virtual Console games I mean. Most of the popular ones are translated and work on emulators.

On the console point, as in non-VC games, it shouldn't be region locked. That IS stupid.

But once again, it gives Datel a better option to create a cheat device with import capabilities, as the dudes know how the hell games and system coding works.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 8, 2006)

I hope they release something for the x360 so it can be region free D:


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 8, 2006)

Meh its only europe that seems to keep getting screwed over, so it's cool with me xDD

Plus, we already know the Jpn and US Wii's will be reigon free, it's only Europe that's still up in the air lol. Though I see them being reigon free in the end, they've still yet to clarify, while NOA has talked about it on more than one occasion.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 8, 2006)

NoJ confirmed Virtual Console games are region based. And that doesn't bother me at all. It's much easier to get JP-Only Nintendo games that are old on the internet, cause by today, the popular ones are in english.

Doing this for upcoming Wii games however, that I would be pissed if it occured. Though most people will be mad here if that happens cause they can't get the 'Bleach soul smackers' or 'Same Naruto game as the last 4' games >__>


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 8, 2006)

Don't diss naruto taisen


----------



## Aman (Oct 8, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> She is from NOA no? the guy from NOE said that only the europe version would be region locked


He didn't, people assumed that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 8, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> He didn't, people assumed that.


show me proof, he apparently said in a interview that the europe wii's cant play american and japanese games


----------



## slimscane (Oct 8, 2006)

... I take that Nerf doesn't exist in Europe?Basically it would just be a soft foam controller, which I would actually might be interested in, it sounds comfortable... and throwable.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 8, 2006)

But if you wanna throw it and cause pain, then it won't work.

I'll look for that region-free tidbit.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 8, 2006)

Some moar news fellas.

For the ones who didn't follow the GC, it had a trio for the latter year of 06, and it turns out that trio is now just standing as one game, the remaining pillar for the GC. The final Nintendo send off for the GC was Twilight Princess, Super Paper Mario, and the not really covered Kirby Adventure. It turns out both Super Paper Mario and Kirby Adventure have jumped to the Wii, as both have a 2007 release on NoJ's gamesite.

I wanted to post that, I think everyone knew of Super Paper Mario's jump, but not Kirby Adventure's.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 8, 2006)

So...

Gamecube is dead. 

Anyways, I found the conflicting reports. I posted them on the front page.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 8, 2006)

Yep, not even ending with a bang, just a version of a game that will be a month old by then. It's more marketable to release it on the Wii, as most Ninty fans will get that, and get the version on the newer hardware.


----------



## Volken (Oct 8, 2006)

I didn't know about either of them being moved for the Wii. At least the GC will go out with the greatness of TP and not something like the Open Season video game.


----------



## Aman (Oct 9, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> show me proof, he apparently said in a interview that the europe wii's cant play american and japanese games


I don't remember reading that, just reading that he said it will be region locked, then the one who wrote the article said that this means it will be region free in Europe. 

And I heard about some news from gonintendo a few weeks ago saying that Super Paper Mario will come to the GC after all.  Maybe your news source newer?


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 9, 2006)

Region Free isn't that big a deal.
Someone will develope a swap disc or mod.
(preferably a warranty friendly swap disc... I don't need a Franken-console)


----------



## Aman (Oct 9, 2006)

Still.


----------



## Frieza (Oct 9, 2006)

what I wannt to know is if it will play region coded games for gamecube. I would still like to play my old naruto games from time to time.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 9, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> ... I take that Nerf doesn't exist in Europe?Basically it would just be a soft foam controller, which I would actually might be interested in, it sounds comfortable... and throwable.


Oh I have seen that "challenger" football thing before


----------



## Kaien Shiba (Oct 9, 2006)

Nerf is running out of ideas so there products suck now. Like that touch tap football crap.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 9, 2006)

> Official Nintendo Magazine (UK) got the chance to play the latest build of Red Steel. Apparently they came away very impressed.
> 
> Controls have been vastly improved, due to three aspects. Final build Wiimote, refined sensor bar (most likely the one we saw last week at the Nintendo World Store), and Ubisoft?s time spent tweaking the game.
> 
> ...



red steel's looking VERY good now


----------



## Aman (Oct 9, 2006)

I knew it!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 9, 2006)

*drools a new atlantic ocean*


----------



## RockLee (Oct 9, 2006)

Well, the thread has reached a power level of 3,000. That is far too much for this forum. It is time to move on.



Pop and Lock It!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2006)

No damn locks D;


----------



## RockLee (Oct 9, 2006)

Damn DS... >_>

Also, has anyone seen the pics of the Wii in the wild?

Papa want.


----------

